# Can I guess your baby's gender?



## ananas

I know there used to be a thread like this, but I don't know if the mama is still doing it? If so, please let me know and I'll gladly give the job back to her.









Anyway, I'm usually pretty in tune with pregnant women- I know people are pregnant before they do usually, and often when I'm out I'll see somebody and instantly know she's pregnant- even though she isn't showing at all and may not even know herself.

Along with this, I seem to be especially good at guessing genders.

So- mind if I take a stab at guessing your baby's gender? Just let me know you'd like me to guess, and then let me know when you're due or when you'll be having an ultrasound- basically, when we can find out if I was right or not.









ETA: Also, it helps for whatever reason, if I can see a picture. I usually go off images I have in my mind, and it helps to be able to see the person, if that makes sense. If you're comfortable, feel free to link to a picture. If not, don't worry about it









Guesses so far:
*noordinaryspider*-







:
*Anno*-







:
*imbarefoot*-







:
*K's Mom!*-







:
*ChristyM26*-







:
*Bethanydear*-







:
*s_kristina*-







:
*HannahsMomma*-







:
*ishereal*-







:
*majormajor*-







:
*leafwood*-







:
*Billie*-







:
*OpenHanded*-







:
*thismama*-







:
*zahirakids*-







:
*nonibradshaw*-







:
*cheeseRjedi*-







:
*Tiffany_PartyOf5*-







:
*my kidlets and me*-







:
*LaurenB*-







:
*mama2babybeans*-







:
*bobandjess99*-







:
*karlugato*-







:
*Chic_mama*-







:
*BlueIrises*-







:
*GinaRae*-







:
*MamaJ2005*-







:
*mysweetw&e*-







:
*daniaandbill*-







:
*polishprinsezz*-







:
*pixiepunk*-







:
*p.s*-







:
*steph117*-







:
*amyjeans*-







:
*smeisnotapirate*-







:
*coqueta*-







:
*Irishcupcake*-







:
*Teenytoona*-







:
*Oonah*-







:
*R8chel*-







:
*jen&james*-







:
*akwifeandmomma*-







:
*Molck*-







:
*wagamama*-







:
*i*wish*-







:
*tschecter*-







:
*snazzy_mom*-







:
*Telle Bear*-







:
*2happymamas*-







:
*livluvlaff-*







:
*mesa*-







:
*ms.frisky*-







:
*BirthFree*-







:
*momma2be*-







:
*loraxc*-







:
*Faithsmommy*-







:
*queenbean*-







:
*blizzard_babe*-







:
*Girlo*-







:
*LacieD*-







:
*Diva Mama*-







:
*bellydance2290*-







:
*Mom2JandG*-







:
*callieollie*-







:
*gabbyquilts*-







:
*jsnv*-







:
*athansor*-







:
*Datura*-







:
**green*faery**-







:
*merry-mary*-







:
*butterly1001*-







:
*chrfath*-







:
*yogamama2*-







:
*1plus2*-







:
**Aimee**-







:
*TheGirls*-







:
*buzzjen*-







:
*KariM*-







:
**Melissa**-







:
*phillybama*-







:
*Summertime Mommy*-







:
*Mindi22*-







:
*Saramomofmany*-







:
*mamatosaskia*-







:
*inchijen*-







:
*Funnie*-







:
*doulanichole*-







:
*tolovemercy*-







:
*taralsnyder*-







:
*the elyse*-







:
*Naomismom*-







:
*heathnutmama*-







:
*jessmcg*-







:
*sapienta*-







:
*mommycakes*-








:
*ripcurlgirl26*-







:
*olivia_*-







:
*transformed*-







:
*azzuranotte*-







:
*jessmomto2*-







:
*Romana9+2*-







:
*ethansemi*-







:
*optimism*-







:
*lylas*-







:
*mrsc*-







:
*Lolafanana*-







:
*3busters*-







:
*lolaroo*-







:
*XanaduMama*-







:
*mama2five+*-







:
*linpooh601*-







:
*SunshineBurn*-







:
*Sweetpea_me1*-







:
*pinkdingo*-







:
*trghigliotti*-







:
*BlueMoonBean-*







:
*trinitty*-







:
*Riegerts4*-







:
*cjfirstone3*-







:
*aishy*-







:
*lunarmagic*-







:
*ktrrgw*-







:
*hopefulmomma*-







:
*clams05*-







:
*soontobemommy2*-







:
*StephNelson*-







:
*bloominmamas*-







:
*hanbanan*-







:
*pbuttercwup*-







:
*salt_phoenix*-







:
*sselora*-







:
*irish2core*-







:
*raismama*-







:
*aleigh-kat*-







:
*sarahsmommy*-







:
*kimberlykay*-







:*
carbilcolesam-*







:
*atali*-







:
*happyfrog*-







:
*Sunfish_mo**m*-







:
*arsoh2*-







:
*JAX4*-







:
*Jezzy*-







:
*fairyjane*-







:
*rre927*-







:
*cherylb528*-







:
*bakerreb*-







:
*michelleybelly*-







:
*katie duda*-







:
*balancedmama*-







:
*Jadiebug00*-







:
*lil_kim_14*-







:
*blessedmom0508*-







:
*TSC2007*-







:
*MrsAprilMay*-







:
*agmommy*-







:
*Goddess3_2005*-







:
*avasmomleigh*-







:
*seren*-







:
*McMommy31*-







:
*babyprice*-







:
*ErrinC*-







:
*tigersagg*-







:
*dana0000*-







:
*naomieight*-







:
*proudmama120*-







:
*spogden*-







:
*kristakm*-







:
*starvh83*-







:
*PeasantGirl*-







:
*pamaba2378*-







:
*Momto4boys2girls*-







:
*strmis*-







:
*dianaysasigarza*-







:
*LaffNowCryLater*-







:
*kbroadway05*-







:
*seattlemama*-







:
*quarteralien*-







:
*azgirl*-







:
*peace_laughing*-







:
*Parker'sMommy*-







:
*tissadawn*-







:
*nicole040308*-







:
*~*~MamaJava~*~*-







:
*Icecreature*-







:
*Jennisee*-







:
*babybugs052008*-







:
*highopes*-







:
*shayna2020*-







:
*TheJennJenn*-







:
*zoney*-







:
*Sol_Solved*-







:
*detroitgirl77*-







:
*dianaysasigarza*-







:
*mynameisheather*-







:
*ryansmommy2005*-







:
*morganstar83*-







:
*ramesgal*-







:
*mossimo12*-







:
*mami2f3*-







:
*maddyngraciesmommy*-







:
*3beautifulgirls*-







:
*emma76*-







:
*DandeCobb*-







:
*beachlover*-







:
*chellygotabelly*-







:
*1sttimemommy2be*-







:
*Luv2JonzandJan*-







:
*Amohler0905*-







:
*jsaunt*-







:
*clittle760*-







:
*GraceKay*-







:
*svmaine*-







:
*gidget18521*-







:
*lildkessler*-







:
*spu*-







:
*runnerbrit*-







:
*Beck024*-







:
*christinespurlock*-







:
*pinkpolkadot*-







:
*jjediknight*-







:
*nursefeelgood*-







:
*tbirdsnest*-







:
*ldsmom06*-







:
*First_Angel*-







:
*StacieM*-







:
*meowee*-







:
*mineemac*-







:
*neverasgood*-








:
*katylinnb*-







:
*tismeg*-







:
*ladyvina97*-







:
*gerryteacher*-







:
*Sihaya*-







:
*Da WIC Lady*-







:
*sparklyD*-







:
*2littlesaltys*-







: &







:
*babyluvx4*-







:
*suebo610*-







:
*carriebft*-







:
*PreggoAm*-







:
*stephhsi*-







:
*roxanne323*-







:
*ChristyL*-







:
*Tiffanoodle*-







:
*KrisCrunch*-







:
*elfinbaby*-







:
*twingurlsplus1*-







:
*Kelly92178*-







:
*FairyAmy78*-







:
*kwerksly*-







:
*hopefulmommy2*-







:
*1more_makes4*-







:
*mama_nym*-







:
*morgain13*-







:
*Jninemom*-







:
*lorney31*-







:
*hstrickler21*-







:
*iheartbublewrap*-







:
*MelissaNJ*-







:
*michelle_t*-







:
*Amydoula*-







:
*cartuin*-







:
*cceklund*-







:
*saffrondaisy*-







:
*Lden74*-







:
*sabiegee103*-







:
*Sam41206*-







:
*ukmamaintheus*-







:
*annafinkenzeller*-







:
*my3ladybugs*-







:
*healthykidsinny*-







:
*laurengposs*-







:
*jeffamy*-







:
*cadyangela*-







:
*rielands-mummy*-







:
*Damya*-







:
*zoomoozophone*-







:
*jhgirl99*-







:
*Isfahel*-







:
*Stebany*-







:
*Halfasianmomma*-







:
*bjcadysgirl*-







:
*ahayes33sn*-







:
*kp1074*-







:
*inspiration411*-







:
*kararipley*-







:
*TAMBLONDIE*-







:
*jamie1980*-







:
*rainyangl*-







:
*amanda1623*-







:
*pazerifick*-







:
*Palina*-







:
*Steph7152*-







:
*somanyjoys*-







:
*peace_laughing*-







:
*angel1133*-







:
*Eugenemom*-







:
*mrs rockstar*-







:
*Im7kidsmom*-







:
*yvonnemlv*-







:
*Debz742*-







:
*lynn2008*-







:
*DefyGravity14*-







: &







:
*CallMeMommy*-







:
*bluebirdmama*-







:
*24me*-







:
*mommymia*-







:
*smccovey*-







:
*Tanlines*-







:
*akreider*-







:
*mchalehm*-







:
*tamarahawk*-







:
*mpross*-







:
*brymommy*-







:
*wholewheatmama*-







:
*adtake*-







:
*tmmoore6*-







: &







:
*eds0022*-







:
*oceanslily*-







:
*missmthomas1979*-







:
*quality_mom*-







:
*kbuglove*-







:
*xekomaya*-







:
*toomanygirls03*-







:
*Hollysmom*-







:
*lotusblossom9*-







:
*phstruz*-







:
*bloominmamas*-







:
*countrybound*-







:
*ksudha*-







:
*Dylan'sMommy*-







:
*KelliHope*-







:
*Mama-in-May*-







:
*cbemom*-







:
*northwoods1995*-







:
*inkrisout*-







:
*floridamom03*-







:
*daisey443*-







:
*mamamillie*-







: &







:
*mommy's boys2007*-







:
*HealingBeam*-







:
*youngmama'08*-







: &







:
*Nimbus*-







:
*elisharenee*-







:
*franjapany*-







:
*loliac*-







:
*ilikethedesert*-







:
*mamaana*-







:
*geo_girl*-







:
*BakerALM*-







:
*~Mamaterra~*-







:
*punky monkey*-







:
*gerryteacher*-







:
*Chalex*-







:
*baschabad*-







:
*Tbird,75*-







:
*amylynn1978*-







:
*Meliss4*-







:
*DoulaSarah*-







:
*njbeachgirl*-







:
*mommyof4gr8tkids-*







:
*miztrezzlyn*-







:
*AmberBlueEyes*-







:
*Cardinal*-







:
*hermanasista*-







:
*celestialdreamer*-







:
*True Blue*-







:
*MissKati*-







:
*thetnpreacherswife*-







:
*mama_in_pa*-







:
*SeekingSerenity*-







:
*Sunshine4004*-







:
*radiowave*-







:
*swiesz*-







:
*Barefootmystic*-







:
*Bjen614*-







:
*Mamabearto4*-







:
*countryduck*-







:
*mhaddon*-







:
*suzks26*-







:
*Missmurph81*-







:
*nlh4444*-







:
*babymom24*-







:
*mommyddeville*-







:
*CTH3989*-







:
*Jen77in wa*-







:
*Tulafina*-







:
*barefootpoetry*-







:
*slnkl*-







:
*peacefullone*-







:
*lorelai*-







:
*UllaBulla*-







:
*JBarco*-







:
*Little grey mare*-







:
**Isra*-*







:
*krisalee*-







:
*smokeylo*-







:
*VAMountainMomma*-







:
*Spark*-







:
*mommy2naomi*-







:
*SamuraiMom*-







:
*spirit4ever*-







:
*Red Sonja*-







:
*Scalpel*-







:
*wendy1221*-







:
*pauletoy*-







:
*Ethansmom*-







:
*merydith0315*-







:
*zonapellucida*-







:
*CanadianMaple*-








:
*mistyryan*-







:
*sapphire_chan*-







:
*Bella Catalina*-







:
*CourtneyATW*-







:
*mamatotwo*-







:
*Red Sonja*-







:
*slgt*-







:
*~Megan~*-







:
*snhbfpin2006*-







:
*boodafli*-







:

*Confirmed gues**ses* *so far-85/132 correct.
* *isra1986*-







: (Guess was correct)
*ttcintexas*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*ksera05*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Hoping4sumBBdust*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Sasha44*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*LoveChild421*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a















*Eman'smom*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*cicely_m*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*rabrog*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*lilkat*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kosheng*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a















*smarie*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*a-sorta-fairytale*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*PoolSide*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*GathererGirl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kluella*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*BeanyMama*-








: (Guess was correct!)
*Leiahs*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*impchild*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*rad*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kehliouise*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*angieluvsramon*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*knowerofnada*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*MoreThanApplesauce*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*T&KsMommy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Steady101*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*JustJamie*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*wowbaby42*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*dawson02*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*Justthatgirl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SquishyMommyof2*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*lovemydaughters*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*stephi_jay*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*alanasmommy03*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*RedneckMomma2Be*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*JoyandEd*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*sweetbutterfly*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jlsizemore*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*nugglemam**a*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*mleh99*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*seattlemamma*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*nicole040308*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*TinyBabyBean*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*UberMama*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*ktrrgw*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*AGierald*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*OLIVIASMOM031505*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*tar_heel_girl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Jezzy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*twingurlsplus1*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*jen&james*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Amandaamanda*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Kontessa*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*maclolo*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*ShannonMamato3*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*mama_2_bee*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*JoJo*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Mommy2Austin*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a
















*NorwayMamma*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's twin







:'s)

*avasmomleigh*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*cubasianchica*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Heather Marie*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a














*
karlugato*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*AngRoCamp*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*sg784*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SERENATY*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*cheeseRjedi*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*momtoafireteam*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*smccovey*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Bellejar*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*faithangelleximom*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*poohbear413*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*talyn*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*vegkat*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*GoGirlGo*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*adonals*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*ksudha*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*kawilson3*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*~ATenthMuse~*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*atobols*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*~Scapegoat~*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*nic073*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*aloneinid*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Stayathomemommy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*apriljoy*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*modernmother*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*ashleyb87*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a
















*criss*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*ChristyH*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*trinimommy*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















(friend of) *nic073*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*KatWrangler*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Yaelita*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Lizzie9984*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*EarthMama97*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*sexycran*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*mothernurture2*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jlnielsen*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jcshap*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Stace*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*sibelius*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Apple Girl*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*bgbear624*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Gina8713*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*babyfarrell*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Aparna16*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*abbiesmommy05*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kwilki8*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Mags3333*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*annd429*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jeromysangel*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*adon*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Spencersmom*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*orangemama*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*norajane*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*LittleRockstar*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SumnerRain*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jvickers82*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*maryteresa-*







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*jlwhite*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*saslewis11*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SheBear*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*MunchkinsMommy2006*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Yaniris*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Quindin*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*pdxmomazon*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*cherrys14701_20*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*tarikzmomma*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*lovingmommyhood*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















**knittingmomma**-







: (Guess was correct!)
*adamsfam07*-







: (Guess was correct!)


----------



## nolonger

I feel almost mean saying, "Sure, you can have a go guessing my kid's." because s/he has absolutely everybody stumped. No ultrasounds, thank you very much, and s/he's due in February.

Is there any other info you need?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 

Is there any other info you need?

Nope.







I'm thinking girl, pretty strongly.


----------



## kosheng

hmmmm, how 'bout this little one, who should be making an appearance any day now?

thanks!!!


----------



## Anno

Hi, I am due in May, and should know by mid to end of December what this little bean it....Care to take a guess???? thanks!


----------



## imbarefoot

Sure, take a guess! I'm due on June 13th, no ultrasounds.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
hmmmm, how 'bout this little one, who should be making an appearance any day now?

thanks!!!

I'm thinking a girl for you too







I can see your oldest son with a baby girl bundled up in his arms.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anno* 
Hi, I am due in May, and should know by mid to end of December what this little bean it....Care to take a guess???? thanks!

I'm thinking boy, and for some reason, the name William immediately entered my mind.







No idea what that's about.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imbarefoot* 
Sure, take a guess! I'm due on June 13th, no ultrasounds.









Honestly- I can't seem to pick up any vibes from you. I did the string test for you (what I usually do when I'm in a rut), and it came to a complete standstill.







So...I'll go with my first thought which was boy, but feel free to come back for a "re-evaluation" in a few months


----------



## K's Mom!

oooh, this is cool. Can you guess what I'm having? I'm due May 21st. TIA


----------



## ChristyM26

I'm due on June 2nd. I'll find out the sex eventually, but I'm curious if your vibe matches with mine.


----------



## Bethanydear

Guess for me? I know, at least according to US, but those can always be wrong...


----------



## s_kristina

Sure take a guess. Here is a link to a pic of me http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...ent=zoo019.jpg it's a couple months old and I think I was like 4 weeks then. We will be having an us to check on the heart and if we have cooperation we will see what's there then. If not it's waiting for the birthday.


----------



## cicely_m

ooh, ooh, PLEASE guess mine!! I'm having a 21-week ultrasound on thursday, and I'd love to get an advance hint.








there's a link to an earlier ultrasound pic in my signature, if that helps you, and i will PM you a link to a picture of me.







(I'm one of those types who doesn't want to be recognized on the internet)


----------



## AGierald

Hi! I hope you can take a guess for me







Im due March 18th, and having an u/s November 5th









If you'd like a pic of the u/s at 10 weeks, let me know, i can PM it to you


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Nope.







I'm thinking girl, pretty strongly.

Thank you. I not-so-secretly hope you're right.









She's a pretty strong girl, if so.


----------



## Amandamanda

please guess mine! I'm 14 weeks, having an ultrasound in 4 weeks, baby is due in april.

private message me if you want to see a pic


----------



## HannahsMomma

I would love it if you would guess for me too ! I am due April 25.


----------



## ishereal

I want a turn !!!!!!!!!! pick me pick me lol








my picture is on my myspace page which is on my sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am 13 weeks preg dues date around April 17 ow and I am not getting an ultrasound !!!!!!!!!!
here is another link to some photos of me http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/vip/shannelle-


----------



## ttcintexas

I'd love to read your guess. I know, based on ultrasound and amnio results. Due a week from tomorrow (10/22).


----------



## majormajor

will you guess for me? we're not going to find out the gender until birth (may 25 08 is the due date).

i usually have really good pregnancy intuition as far as the date of birth and potential complications (for myself and other women), but i've never tried to guess for people over the internet. i think i need to know them in person.


----------



## leafwood

I want to play too!!!! This little one is due on 1/3 and we had our 20wk anatomy scan. They could tell the gender, but we wanted to wait.

Can't wait to hear your prediction!


----------



## Billie

Oooo!!! Will you guess mine? I'm due June 2nd and here is a pic of me with my oldest: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...100_0320-1.jpg

It's funny, but I was in a class several weekends ago and the teacher told me I was pregnant. She told me that this baby was very adamant about making it's presence known. She said she also saw red curly hair. Went home and took a pregnancy test.... It was positive! Thinking back, I wish I would have asked her if she had any idea as to a gender.

Thanks!


----------



## HarperRose

My turn! My turn!

2 pics for you:
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...t=100_7327.jpg
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...t=100_7376.jpg

I was due 4 days ago. So once the kid comes out, we'll know for sure.


----------



## OpenHanded

I'd love a guess too! I am due June 15.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K's Mom!* 
oooh, this is cool. Can you guess what I'm having? I'm due May 21st. TIA









I'm guessing girl for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyM26* 
I'm due on June 2nd. I'll find out the sex eventually, but I'm curious if your vibe matches with mine.









I'm thinking boy for you, but keep getting girl vibes, too, though not as strongly...I'm thinking maybe I'm seeing two children, a boy first and then a girl. So for this one we'll go with boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethanydear* 
Guess for me? I know, at least according to US, but those can always be wrong...

Bethanydear, I'm thinking a little girl for you.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
Sure take a guess. Here is a link to a pic of me http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...ent=zoo019.jpg it's a couple months old and I think I was like 4 weeks then. We will be having an us to check on the heart and if we have cooperation we will see what's there then. If not it's waiting for the birthday.

I'm thinking you're going to have another son- the string test acted kind of odd with you, showing boy but every once in a while, giving a couple of girl spins. Are twins a possibility?









I'll go with boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
ooh, ooh, PLEASE guess mine!! I'm having a 21-week ultrasound on thursday, and I'd love to get an advance hint.








there's a link to an earlier ultrasound pic in my signature, if that helps you, and i will PM you a link to a picture of me.







(I'm one of those types who doesn't want to be recognized on the internet)

I'm having really strong girl vibes with you









And btw, the baby has the cutest little nose!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AGierald* 
Hi! I hope you can take a guess for me







Im due March 18th, and having an u/s November 5th









If you'd like a pic of the u/s at 10 weeks, let me know, i can PM it to you









My first guess was boy- but go ahead and send the u/s picture, and I'll keep thinking it over in the meantime.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HannahsMomma* 
I would love it if you would guess for me too ! I am due April 25.

Thinking girl for you


----------



## isra1986

Can you make a guess for me?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishereal* 
I want a turn !!!!!!!!!! pick me pick me lol








my picture is on my myspace page which is on my sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am 13 weeks preg dues date around April 17 ow and I am not getting an ultrasound !!!!!!!!!!
here is another link to some photos of me http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/vip/shannelle-

Guessing girl for you, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
I'd love to read your guess. I know, based on ultrasound and amnio results. Due a week from tomorrow (10/22).

Thinking boy


----------



## isra1986

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m.../STA600491.jpg

Pic of DH and I


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majormajor* 
will you guess for me? we're not going to find out the gender until birth (may 25 08 is the due date).

i usually have really good pregnancy intuition as far as the date of birth and potential complications (for myself and other women), but i've never tried to guess for people over the internet. i think i need to know them in person.

Guessing boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leafwood* 
I want to play too!!!! This little one is due on 1/3 and we had our 20wk anatomy scan. They could tell the gender, but we wanted to wait.

Can't wait to hear your prediction!

I'm getting lots of girly vibes from you


----------



## majormajor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Guessing boy for you









i didn't want to say anything to influence your guess, but DH, DD, and I are all getting boy vibes too. however, i think i've never been right on gender, so usually my guess is a good indication of the opposite.









i'll let you know in may! (probably early may. i'm getting early vibes with this one)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billie* 
Oooo!!! Will you guess mine? I'm due June 2nd and here is a pic of me with my oldest: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...100_0320-1.jpg

It's funny, but I was in a class several weekends ago and the teacher told me I was pregnant. She told me that this baby was very adamant about making it's presence known. She said she also saw red curly hair. Went home and took a pregnancy test.... It was positive! Thinking back, I wish I would have asked her if she had any idea as to a gender.

Thanks!









Ah, you've got me stumped! I'm seeing a definite boy AND a girl, I just can't tell which is coming first. I'm going to say this one is a boy, but you've definitely got a girl waiting for you, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
My turn! My turn!

2 pics for you:
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...t=100_7327.jpg
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...t=100_7376.jpg

I was due 4 days ago. So once the kid comes out, we'll know for sure.









Man, this was a *hard* one for some reason. At first I said boy, then girl, then boy again, then girl again. The string test said the baby was a boy, but on the next try said girl, and the latest try, it went back to boy. I'm thinking what it is is I'm seeing your DS and DD, and this next one is another boy. But honestly, this is a tough one- I'll go with boy though...I guess.







:


----------



## Billie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Ah, you've got me stumped! I'm seeing a definite boy AND a girl, I just can't tell which is coming first. I'm going to say this one is a boy, but you've definitely got a girl waiting for you, too.

LOL! I am so confused! This will be the last child hubby and I have....







:

Thank you, though!


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Man, this was a *hard* one for some reason. At first I said boy, then girl, then boy again, then girl again. The string test said the baby was a boy, but on the next try said girl, and the latest try, it went back to boy. I'm thinking what it is is I'm seeing your DS and DD, and this next one is another boy. But honestly, this is a tough one- I'll go with boy though...I guess.







:











You know, I have the same ability to KNOW what women are pregnant with. This kid has me completely stumped. The minute I got a BFP for my pregnancy w/ ds, I KNEW it was a boy. The same thing happened when I got a BFP w/ dd -- I KNEW it was a girl. And we were surprised w/ both of those pregnancies, as well. (No u/s.)

This time? Clueless. I keep leaning toward boy, but I get girl vibes, too!







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpenHanded* 
I'd love a guess too! I am due June 15.

I'm thinking girl. I also think you'll have one more boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isra1986* 
Can you make a guess for me?

My guess for you is girl


----------



## isra1986

Yeah, got my ultrasound about 2 weeks ago and thats what the tech said too!


----------



## thismama

Would you guess for me?? I have no preggie pics yet, only 11 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Peacemamalove

HI,
I would love for you to guess for me too







I am due January 19th here is a picture of me from the other day.

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...216/week25.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Would you guess for me?? I have no preggie pics yet, only 11 weeks.

Thanks!

Any pictures will do, really. I can sometimes guess what a person will have by looking at their picture even if they're not pregnant yet.









I'm getting boy vibes with you. I'm thinking you may have another girl on the way at some point, too.


----------



## thismama

Thanks! I hope you're right, I would dearly love a boy now and another girl later. We shall see... of course I will be thankful for whoever I get.

I'll see if I can hunt up a pic somewhere so you can double check...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
HI,
I would love for you to guess for me too







I am due January 19th here is a picture of me from the other day.

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...216/week25.jpg

You've got me slightly stumped.







At first I thought boy, then after seeing the picture thought girl, but it's gone back to boy again. Since boy was my first guess, I'll go with that.


----------



## nonibradshaw

Me too please!


----------



## cheeseRjedi

Ooh! Guess me!!









We are not finding out gender till we meet the babe. EDD is 11/10. I am 36 wks now. Pic is in my sig.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonibradshaw* 
Me too please!

I'm thinking a third boy for you! After that I'm seeing a fourth boy and then a girl, but I have no idea how many you're planning on having.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Speaking of guessing genders.

A lady I met through LLL, while at her home buying cloth diapers, did a test on me, when I was not pregnant.

She had a necklace with some trinket on the end of it.
She held it over my upturned wrist.
If it swung crosswise, it meant a boy, if it swung in line with my arm, it meant girl (I think, if I remember correctly), and it would pause movement in between babies.

So, she held it over my wrist, and the results:
girl, girl, boy, girl, girl.

Ha! 5 children!

Well, at that time, I had one girl.

I now have two girls.

I wonder if I have more, my next would be a boy?

I don't want any boys, and I'm not ready for another pregnancy any time soon, so I guess this test stops here.

Has anyone else ever heard of this necklace test?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheeseRjedi* 
Ooh! Guess me!!









We are not finding out gender till we meet the babe. EDD is 11/10. I am 36 wks now. Pic is in my sig.









I'm seeing a little boy for you, too. He looks very much like your DD.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5

Im due Jan 24


----------



## sg784

guess away!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Speaking of guessing genders.

A lady I met through LLL, while at her home buying cloth diapers, did a test on me, when I was not pregnant.

She had a necklace with some trinket on the end of it.
She held it over my upturned wrist.
If it swung crosswise, it meant a boy, if it swung in line with my arm, it meant girl (I think, if I remember correctly), and it would pause movement in between babies.

So, she held it over my wrist, and the results:
girl, girl, boy, girl, girl.

Ha! 5 children!

Well, at that time, I had one girl.

I now have two girls.

I wonder if I have more, my next would be a boy?

I don't want any boys, and I'm not ready for another pregnancy any time soon, so I guess this test stops here.

Has anyone else ever heard of this necklace test?

This test is the "string test" I keep referring to. I haven't been doing it on everyone- but occasionally, will do it if I'm second guessing myself. There's a variety of ways I do it- sometimes I have it show me all of the children this person has and will have, sometimes I have it just show me this baby, sometimes I ask "Is this baby a girl?" and wait for a yes or no.'

In case you're curious, I did it for you and got the exact same results as the LLL lady.







I also tried asking what your next child will be (and got boy) and tried asking if your next child would be a boy and got "yes".


----------



## ~PurityLake~

OH BOY!










That's a lot of babies.

I'm already 33, and didn't have my first until I was 30.
And I have a 10 yr IUD in place.

Wow.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I think my parents would flip out if I told them I plan on having five children.
They already think I'm nuts for being a in a one-income family.

They think I could/should be doing more in life (career-wise) than making babies.

When I said, I'm done having babies, they said, GOOD!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
Im due Jan 24

Guessing girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
guess away!

Thinking boy for you


----------



## Amandamanda

will any sort of string like object work? like a necklace? does it need to be any length/weight. i tried to PM you to ask, but your inbox is full- popular girl!









I'm excited to let you know if you're right in a few weeks


----------



## s_kristina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking you're going to have another son- the string test acted kind of odd with you, showing boy but every once in a while, giving a couple of girl spins. Are twins a possibility?









I'll go with boy









I've been harassed by my dh about the possibility of twins each time I've been pg. They run in both dh and my families. I'm also sensing something is very different this time around, but I've had no clue exactly what. I have not seen my midwife yet, but if my medical stuff gets worked out I will be in the next couple weeks.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amandamanda* 
will any sort of string like object work? like a necklace? does it need to be any length/weight. i tried to PM you to ask, but your inbox is full- popular girl!









I'm excited to let you know if you're right in a few weeks









Oops, thanks for letting me know- I deleted a few so PMs should go through now.

The best things for me have been thin chains with something heavy, like a charm or a ring, at the end. However, for all of these guesses when I've needed to do the test I've been using the end of my phone charger.







:







Pretty much anything that can swing back and forth and side to side will work.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
I've been harassed by my dh about the possibility of twins each time I've been pg. They run in both dh and my families. I'm also sensing something is very different this time around, but I've had no clue exactly what. I have not seen my midwife yet, but if my medical stuff gets worked out I will be in the next couple weeks.

Well then.







Let me know if it IS twins, and then I'll add my girl guess too.


----------



## chels_c2000

This sounds like fun. I am due May 23rd. We have not decided if we are going to find out or not. I'm excited to hear your reply


----------



## my kidlets and me

I'm 28 weeks, due early Jan, and we don't know the gender.


----------



## LaurenB

I would love for you to guess! We're not finding out the gender until the little bean is hatched. It's due on Feb. 4th. And this is a picture from today: my cat is 19 years old!


----------



## Stace

I'd love a guess! It's looking like I'm due May 8. I've had one ultrasound so far, but obviously too early yet to tell anything. I'll be having another ultrasound at the end of this month, but that's for the nuchal translucency testing, and unless they manage to see something there, I shouldn't have anymore ultrasounds until sometime in December. Anyway, I'd give you a link to the picture from the ultrasound I've already had, but I haven't had a chance to scan it in yet. It's small, but here's a picture of me and my son if it helps any.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...hpEay5eLPM.jpg


----------



## ttcintexas

Boy is correct!


----------



## ollineeba

I'd love a guess, too


----------



## LoveChild421

I'm game! Can you guess if its one or two as well? I'll try to upload a pic of me during this pregnancy, but my camera is broken. There is a pic of me in my siggie. We'll be finding out the sex on this Tuesday as long as the baby cooperates.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
This sounds like fun. I am due May 23rd. We have not decided if we are going to find out or not. I'm excited to hear your reply

Guessing boy for you







Actually, I'm seeing a few boys for you. Not all at once, though, don't worry.


----------



## bobandjess99

Oooh, guess for me.
Here is a pic from a month ago. I am due around New Years. I already have 1 child, a dd.
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...7_09160058.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my kidlets and me* 
I'm 28 weeks, due early Jan, and we don't know the gender.

I'm guessing girl for you


----------



## maryteresa

I'm due 5/25...you're one of the first to know. What do you think?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaurenB* 
I would love for you to guess! We're not finding out the gender until the little bean is hatched. It's due on Feb. 4th. And this is a picture from today: my cat is 19 years old!

I think you're having a baby girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stace* 
I'd love a guess! It's looking like I'm due May 8. I've had one ultrasound so far, but obviously too early yet to tell anything. I'll be having another ultrasound at the end of this month, but that's for the nuchal translucency testing, and unless they manage to see something there, I shouldn't have anymore ultrasounds until sometime in December. Anyway, I'd give you a link to the picture from the ultrasound I've already had, but I haven't had a chance to scan it in yet. It's small, but here's a picture of me and my son if it helps any.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...hpEay5eLPM.jpg


I'm thinking boy for you, with a girl soon to follow.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
I'd love a guess, too









I'm guessing girl for you


----------



## LaurenB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you're having a baby girl

















I've had a few people say that now. I would be very happy either way but I would so love a little girl. Thank you for taking the time to guess for me.


----------



## karlugato

Hi! I've been really curious as to what I'm having. I'm due March 27th.. Any ideas?







Thanks! -Lisa


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421* 
I'm game! I'll try to upload a pic of me during this pregnancy, but my camera is broken.

I'm seeing a blonde hair, blue eyed girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Oooh, guess for me.
Here is a pic from a month ago. I am due around New Years. I already have 1 child, a dd.
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...7_09160058.jpg


I'm thinking girl. I think you'll have another girl after that, too, by the way.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryteresa* 
I'm due 5/25...you're one of the first to know. What do you think?

The string test results were a little strange, but I saw in your posts that you miscarried in April, and I think that child was a girl, so I think that's what I was picking up on. If you don't mind me asking, did you have any other miscarriages? It's not relevant, the string test is just showing another girl between your two sons.

Anyway, though, I'm thinking boy for you.


----------



## bobandjess99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl. I think you'll have another girl after that, too, by the way.

LOL! I used to say I wanted 4 girls, LOL!
I had another person who is reputed to be very knowledgable/sensitive about these things, and he also said it's a girl.
*crickey......feverishly trying to think of yet another girl name...*


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karlugato* 
Hi! I've been really curious as to what I'm having. I'm due March 27th.. Any ideas?







Thanks! -Lisa

Guessing boy







Pretty strongly, actually.


----------



## maryteresa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
The string test results were a little strange, but I saw in your posts that you miscarried in April, and I think that child was a girl, so I think that's what I was picking up on. If you don't mind me asking, did you have any other miscarriages? It's not relevant, the string test is just showing another girl between your two sons.

Anyway, though, I'm thinking boy for you.

So you're seeing a girl between my current boys, and a girl m/c in April??? I did lose a baby between my boys. And I too think both losses were girls.


----------



## maryteresa

Also, what made the results strange?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryteresa* 
So you're seeing a girl between my current boys, and a girl m/c in April??? I did lose a baby between my boys. And I too think both losses were girls.

Yes. I saw a boy, then a girl baby, and then another boy, and another girl. I wasn't sure why the results were coming out like that until I looked at your posts a bit and saw that you'd had a miscarriage.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryteresa* 
Also, what made the results strange?

Just what I mentioned in the last post- the fact that I kept seeing a girl in there, and then as I continued to do it, kept seeing another girl, even though from your posts I learned that you only had sons.


----------



## karlugato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Guessing boy







Pretty strongly, actually.

heehee I'm pretty sure it is a boy too.. I feel very nauseated this time and did with the other two boys too... felt great with my girl though! Thanks and I'll let you know if you were right when the time comes







Lisa


----------



## Chic_Mama

Ooo- I would love to hear what you think! I am Due June 19 and will not be finding out until then. Here is a link to a page on my blog with a recent picture of me- I was prego there but didn't know it yet!

Last time my Grandma "knew" dead on! Even bought all boy stuff because she was so sure! I will definitely be asking her opinion this time around!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chic_Mama* 
Ooo- I would love to hear what you think! I am Due June 19 and will not be finding out until then. Here is a link to a page on my blog with a recent picture of me- I was prego there but didn't know it yet!

Last time my Grandma "knew" dead on! Even bought all boy stuff because she was so sure! I will definitely be asking her opinion this time around!

I think you're having a second boy


----------



## Mommy2Austin

I'll play as well







I'm due in mid February. Here's a pic from a few months ago

Pic of me!

I haven't had any leanings either way!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
I'll play as well







I'm due in mid February. Here's a pic from a few months ago

Pic of me!

I haven't had any leanings either way!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## Mommy2Austin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Everyone wants it to be a girl because my sister has 2 boys and I have a son. Gramma wants a little girl to spoil







So I haven't trusted many vibes from the girl side thinking it was just wishful thinking and boy vibes have seemed forced because obviously if its not a girl its a boy lol! I haven't been able to get myself to think of boys names either...only girls


----------



## BlueIrises

I'm due April 12th or there-about...this is my second child. There is a picture of me in the signature.

No gender identifying u/s this time.


----------



## Stace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy for you, with a girl soon to follow.

Hmm. Fairly certain this will be our last one! Everyone else is saying girl, so it'll be interesting to find out who's right!


----------



## GinaRae

My babe is due 11/23 or 11/30 (depends on whom you ask) and we haven't had an u/s and none planned.


----------



## nonibradshaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking a third boy for you! After that I'm seeing a fourth boy and then a girl, but I have no idea how many you're planning on having.









I noticed you picked another mama's m/c and I had two prior to having my boys (making this my fifth prg) do you think you picked up my m/c too and thats why you see 5 babes? In that case does that mean this babe is a girl?


----------



## ChristyM26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy for you, but keep getting girl vibes, too, though not as strongly...I'm thinking maybe I'm seeing two children, a boy first and then a girl. So for this one we'll go with boy









That's interesting. I just lost twin boys a few months ago - could that be confusing you?


----------



## OpenHanded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl. I also think you'll have one more boy.

Wow! Gives me chills. I have really been on the fence about two or three, and for some reason I've been really leaning toward three lately. Thanks for this --


----------



## imbarefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Honestly- I can't seem to pick up any vibes from you. I did the string test for you (what I usually do when I'm in a rut), and it came to a complete standstill.







So...I'll go with my first thought which was boy, but feel free to come back for a "re-evaluation" in a few months









lol That's alright!







Thanks for doing that for me though!


----------



## MamaJ2005

You can take your guess at me, if you'd like! : ) I'm 11 weeks, two days due May 2nd. Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueIrises* 
I'm due April 12th or there-about...this is my second child. There is a picture of me in the signature.

No gender identifying u/s this time.

I'm going to guess girl for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GinaRae* 
My babe is due 11/23 or 11/30 (depends on whom you ask) and we haven't had an u/s and none planned.

I'm thinking a boy for you, and from your profile I see that would be your 4th boy! Wow!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonibradshaw* 
I noticed you picked another mama's m/c and I had two prior to having my boys (making this my fifth prg) do you think you picked up my m/c too and thats why you see 5 babes? In that case does that mean this babe is a girl?

Hmm...I don't know. I usually go with the vibe I'm getting at the moment, and with you, that vibe was a boy. However, that could be what I'm picking up on.

I'm still getting boy vibes from you, though. I guess this one will just be a mystery.


----------



## mysweetw&e

Sure, take a guess! I'm due March 15th and aren't finding out. I've been getting vibes for both a boy and a girl, totally different personalities, and we just had an u/s that showed just one.







So I'm curious as to who is getting the body! I figure they'll tell me later on but I'd love to hear what someone else thinks. If you need any pics or anything just let me know!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyM26* 
That's interesting. I just lost twin boys a few months ago - could that be confusing you?

It could be, OR, it's possible you're pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl. It's obviously a possibility. I was picking up both vibes fairly strongly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJ2005* 
You can take your guess at me, if you'd like! : ) I'm 11 weeks, two days due May 2nd. Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetw&e* 
Sure, take a guess! I'm due March 15th and aren't finding out. I've been getting vibes for both a boy and a girl, totally different personalities, and we just had an u/s that showed just one.







So I'm curious as to who is getting the body! I figure they'll tell me later on but I'd love to hear what someone else thinks. If you need any pics or anything just let me know!

Ah, that totally threw me off!







They're both still VERY present...I'm thinking the boy vibe is the strongest, though. The string test told me nothing, really- it was like Swing, Circle, Swing, Circle.







It would NOT pick one.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~

I posted on the other thread and she gave her guess but I would love to see what you say as well.

Due November 17th. I have a pic in my sig as well as a pic on my myspace page link.


----------



## GinaRae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking a boy for you, and from your profile I see that would be your 4th boy! Wow!









Since my hubster has only had one child (first two were previous marriage) then there's still a 50/50 chance I guess. Who knows? I was hoping you wouldn't look at my profile (I didn't include my sig line), because anyone who does will assume it's a boy!


----------



## aloneinid

My turn! I am 13.5 weeks and getting an ultrasound the last week of November. Can't wait to see if you confirm my guess...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Scapegoat~* 
I posted on the other thread and she gave her guess but I would love to see what you say as well.

Due November 17th. I have a pic in my sig as well as a pic on my myspace page link.

I was getting girl vibes, but could really see you with a son- and then I looked at your MySpace and saw that the boy I was seeing was already born! So I'm going with girl for this one


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GinaRae* 
Since my hubster has only had one child (first two were previous marriage) then there's still a 50/50 chance I guess. Who knows? I was hoping you wouldn't look at my profile (I didn't include my sig line), because anyone who does will assume it's a boy!

That's really not where I was getting the vibes from- I always pick up on the vibe first, and then do a little exploring just to reaffirm it really. If I look around before getting the vibe it can flaw it a bit.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aloneinid* 
My turn! I am 13.5 weeks and getting an ultrasound the last week of November. Can't wait to see if you confirm my guess...

Thinking girl for you


----------



## aloneinid

That's what I am thinking! I had some sort of intuition/vision/voice telling me about having a girl before I even knew I was pregnant. However, we are hoping for a boy so I guess we better spend some time adjusting and thinking of girl names. Just a few more weeks before we know for sure. I strongly and correctly guessed my son's gender last time.


----------



## RachelGS

Can you guess about my sister's baby? She's 21 weeks, due at the end of February.

And do you see another baby out there for me?

ETA: My sister is in the wedding dress, and I'm the one with my head back, laughing: http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6109AYuHLVo1aO


----------



## ksera05

oh this is fun!







I already know what this baby is so I can confirm your guess pretty quickly.

picture: http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...y/DSCF4198.jpg

any guesses on if there will be future children too are more than welcome


----------



## Sandrine

I'm not pg but i'm getting baby lust again.







: I was just wondering if you can see another one in my future??


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS* 
Can you guess about my sister's baby? She's 21 weeks, due at the end of February.

And do you see another baby out there for me?

For your sister, I'm guessing girl.

As for you, I see another boy AND another girl out there for you (boy first, girl second)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksera05* 
oh this is fun!







I already know what this baby is so I can confirm your guess pretty quickly.

picture: http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...y/DSCF4198.jpg

any guesses on if there will be future children too are more than welcome









I'm thinking boy!

As for your next one- the results are kind of all over the place, but it's looking more like boy. I see two more girls after that by the way.


----------



## daniandbill

very neat! i just found out i'm pregnant. due june 25th 2008. boy, girl or carrot stick?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'm not pg but i'm getting baby lust again.







: I was just wondering if you can see another one in my future??

I'm seeing one more for you, a boy.

Also, did you by any chance have a miscarriage at any point?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniandbill* 
very neat! i just found out i'm pregnant. due june 25th 2008. boy, girl or carrot stick?









Not a carrot stick this time, sorry! Maybe next pregnancy









I'm thinking boy for you. I'm also kind of thinking this will be your only child?


----------



## Sandrine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing one more for you, a boy.

Also, did you by any chance have a miscarriage at any point?

Yes, in between dd2 and dd3. July of 05

Can you guess when he will arrives? Like next yr or in a few yrs.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Yes, in between dd2 and dd3. July of 05

Can you guess when he will arrives? Like next yr or in a few yrs.

The first thing that came to mind was 3- I don't know what that means, though. Could mean 3 years, could mean when one of your DC are 3...I've never tried to guess time before! Well, I've guessed when a pregnant woman will give birth before (with pretty accurate results), but never like this.


----------



## ksera05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy!

As for your next one- the results are kind of all over the place, but it's looking more like boy. I see two more girls after that by the way.









you're right on the boy!







it was very apparent on the u/s.

3 is my min and 5 is my max so I could see 5 kids


----------



## Sandrine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
The first thing that came to mind was 3- I don't know what that means, though. Could mean 3 years, could mean when one of your DC are 3...I've never tried to guess time before! Well, I've guessed when a pregnant woman will give birth before (with pretty accurate results), but never like this.









Probably because that would be when i would be ready to have another child. When dd3 would be about 3yrs old.

Thank you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anoyingreader* 
what is a carrot stick? anyway, i was wondering if it was possible for you to guess how many children i will end up with, even if i am still only 11.

She was just making a joke about the carrot she has in her signature representing her baby









Let's see, for you- I see three children, a boy and then two girls.


----------



## kehliouise

yes please have a go at it. our ultrasound is scheduled for about six weeks from now...and i am due jan. 22, 2008.


----------



## Hoping4sumBBdust

I already know, so I am going to hide my siggy.... let me see if I can dig up a pic......... aha...... got it!!!!!

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m237/lisaann2116/

There is me (26 1/2 weeks) & hubby, and the wee one!!!!!!

Since I know, I can confirm quickly!!!!!!!! Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## LoveChild421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing a blonde hair, blue eyed girl.









thank you! I've had girl vibes from the start!

Out of curiousity, you have said to a few mamas that you see another child following shortly, does that mean for the ones of us that you don't see another child right away that we'll have a break for a little while?







I am hoping to hold off on any more kids for a while.









Would you mind guessing how many kids I'll end up with and maybe their genders if you see them easily? (don't want to be working ya too hard!)


----------



## nonibradshaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Hmm...I don't know. I usually go with the vibe I'm getting at the moment, and with you, that vibe was a boy. However, that could be what I'm picking up on.

I'm still getting boy vibes from you, though. I guess this one will just be a mystery.









I don't mean to be a pest but I noticed you said you can also guess birth dates and this is something I am very anxious about. Im worried there will be a snow storm and have to drive 40 miles to the hospital! Can you give the date a shot for me? (BTW I also get a STRONG boy vibe!)


----------



## impchild

you can guess for me.... everyone else seems to be... but you had best be quick, i am due the 29th so it could be any moment


----------



## polishprinsezz

i'm due with no. 4 may 27th.


----------



## mysweetw&e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Ah, that totally threw me off!







They're both still VERY present...I'm thinking the boy vibe is the strongest, though. The string test told me nothing, really- it was like Swing, Circle, Swing, Circle.







It would NOT pick one.


Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one confused, lol! I felt the boy first, so I"ve been going with that as well. I'm afraid I'm just stuck on him though, and not being open to the possibility that it might be a girl. But the girl already told me her name, and for the boy I have a name that is similar to the correct name but not







: So if any boy names popped into your head I'd love to hear them, lol.

A friend told me they might both share the body, which would only be a problem later on in life when trying to make decisions. I'm kind of hoping that doesn't happen, because their personalities are just so different!

Thanks so much for guessing!


----------



## pixiepunk

i'd love to hear what you have to say about mine. we have a strong vibe here, curious to see if you're having the same one. i'm due on april 24th-ish (that's based on LMP, this is the first time i'm not sure of conception date, so it might be off by a few days). we might have an u/s, but if we do we won't be finding out the sex of the baby


----------



## adon

i am 36w today! due mid november. babe has me stumped! or at least my gut feeling stumped







:


----------



## RachelGS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
For your sister, I'm guessing girl.

As for you, I see another boy AND another girl out there for you (boy first, girl second)









Okay, you're scaring me!!! My ovaries tend to fire an extra egg from time to time, but one more baby is enough for me.


----------



## p.s

hmmm...can I try?

I'm 7 wk along, EDD 4 June. I don't have a photo of me with me at work, but I could send one later.
Thanks!


----------



## steph117

Me too, please! Most signs are pointing in one direction, but I've had a few dreams that made me say, hmmm! I'm 20 weeks along - due somewhere between 2/29-3/3. We're not planning any US so we'll find out for sure on the wee one's birthday!

Thanks...







this is fun!


----------



## amyjeans

wow-
so I am due April 4th. baby #4. what do you think? no u/s- all up/uc.


----------



## RachelGS

Can I bug you for one more?

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...5109AYuHLVo1aO

(I love this.)


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Ooh ooh, do me!

Due May 30, having a 20w ultrasound, I believe.

http://images.lancasteronline.com/lo...pielM3_ful.jpg

It's a goofy pic, but I'm on the left.


----------



## i*wish

I'm hoping you'll guess for me too! I'm so very early pregnant due June 17th... I have a vibe so I'm curious! I'm not planning to find out but I promise to let you know in forever from now...I mean in June.

Thank you! this is too fun!

ETA: if you need a pic let me know and I'll send one to you!


----------



## coqueta

Hello can you guess for me too, I'm due 01/28/2008.

Thanks


----------



## Irishcupcake

I'd love to hear your guess! I'm due April 4 and it's been an excited conversation at home!


----------



## Teenytoona

Ooh! I'd like to try too! We're not findind out until Feb, but I want to know if you're the same as everyone else, or if they're just biased! LOL

Here are my pictures.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
yes please have a go at it. our ultrasound is scheduled for about six weeks from now...and i am due jan. 22, 2008. here is a recent belly shot.

25 weeks

I'm thinking boy.







You have an adorable belly, btw.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 
I already know, so I am going to hide my siggy.... let me see if I can dig up a pic......... aha...... got it!!!!!

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m237/lisaann2116/

There is me (26 1/2 weeks) & hubby, and the wee one!!!!!!

Since I know, I can confirm quickly!!!!!!!! Thanks in advance!!!!!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421* 
thank you! I've had girl vibes from the start!

Out of curiousity, you have said to a few mamas that you see another child following shortly, does that mean for the ones of us that you don't see another child right away that we'll have a break for a little while?







I am hoping to hold off on any more kids for a while.









Would you mind guessing how many kids I'll end up with and maybe their genders if you see them easily? (don't want to be working ya too hard!)

That's not exactly what it means- usually when I say that it's because I'm having boy AND girl vibes really strongly, and have to figure out which one is coming first, but it's usually pretty obvious that the other will be coming shortly. Sometimes I just pick up on it really quickly, too.

After this baby, I'm seeing two more boys for you.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonibradshaw* 
I don't mean to be a pest but I noticed you said you can also guess birth dates and this is something I am very anxious about. Im worried there will be a snow storm and have to drive 40 miles to the hospital! Can you give the date a shot for me? (BTW I also get a STRONG boy vibe!)

I'm thinking either March 4th or March 7th- both dates are coming up for me, so maybe you'll go into labor on the 4th and deliver on the 7th.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *impchild* 
you can guess for me.... everyone else seems to be... but you had best be quick, i am due the 29th so it could be any moment









I'm thinking boy, and I have the feeling you have a bit longer to go- but not much!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polishprinsezz* 
i'm due with no. 4 may 27th.

I'm getting girl vibes with you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetw&e* 
So if any boy names popped into your head I'd love to hear them, lol.

Not for you specifically, but the name Nicholas keeps coming up when I think of this thread, so I think there may be a Nicholas on the way somewhere. I also keep picking up on "Wyatt"


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
i'd love to hear what you have to say about mine. we have a strong vibe here, curious to see if you're having the same one. i'm due on april 24th-ish (that's based on LMP, this is the first time i'm not sure of conception date, so it might be off by a few days). we might have an u/s, but if we do we won't be finding out the sex of the baby









I'm thinking boy for this one. Also, have you ever had a miscarriage? I'm seeing a boy where there isn't one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adon* 
i am 36w today! due mid november. babe has me stumped! or at least my gut feeling stumped







:

I'm thinking boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p.s* 
hmmm...can I try?

I'm 7 wk along, EDD 4 June. I don't have a photo of me with me at work, but I could send one later.
Thanks!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph117* 
Me too, please! Most signs are pointing in one direction, but I've had a few dreams that made me say, hmmm! I'm 20 weeks along - due somewhere between 2/29-3/3. We're not planning any US so we'll find out for sure on the wee one's birthday!

Thanks...







this is fun!

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## AutumnMama

Hey Mama, how much fun that you're doing this!

I'm not pg atm (














, but I've been feeling for quite a while now that we have another little one that wants to join our family someday.
Any thoughts?









Recent pics of: DS and I
Me and DH

(P.S. Congrats on a thousand posts!







)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyjeans* 
wow-
so I am due April 4th. baby #4. what do you think? no u/s- all up/uc.

amyjeans- I'm guessing a boy for you.


----------



## Leiahs

I'd love to see you guess mine!

I'm between 16 and 17 weeks. I don't know when I'll have an ultrasound (I just barely got around to scheduling my first prenatal appointment, lol!), but I do plan to hopefully get one... I don't care for surprise genders at this point in my life









Here's a picture of me. It's a bit old, but most of my pics are of my kids, not of myself.

I'd love another boy, and while I don't get any vibes myself about what the baby will be, I kinda think it will be a girl. What do you think?


----------



## steph117

ananas:

Quote:

I'm getting boy vibes








: oboy. That confuses things!!!









Well...I'll letcha know in Feb'y/March if you're right!


----------



## Steady101

Guess for me please. I am due 2/08 and I have an ultrasound next Thursday. I don't have any pictures of myself on this computer.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS* 
Can I bug you for one more?

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...5109AYuHLVo1aO

(I love this.)

Haha...I'm a little confused. Is the person in the picture you, or a friend? Am I guessing the gender of a current pregnancy or future pregnancies? More details please


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Ooh ooh, do me!

Due May 30, having a 20w ultrasound, I believe.

http://images.lancasteronline.com/lo...pielM3_ful.jpg

It's a goofy pic, but I'm on the left.

Hmm...are twins a possibility? I was getting such strong boy vibes, but decided to do the string test to double check, and it started swinging wildly for a girl.







Then it started swinging in a weird pattern- boy, girl, boy, girl, etc, but not taking a break at all in between.

I guess I'll go with my first instinct and say boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i*wish* 
I'm hoping you'll guess for me too! I'm so very early pregnant due June 17th... I have a vibe so I'm curious! I'm not planning to find out but I promise to let you know in forever from now...I mean in June.

Thank you! this is too fun!

ETA: if you need a pic let me know and I'll send one to you!

Thinking boy, but go ahead and send a picture and I'll check that out, too.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking either March 4th or March 7th- both dates are coming up for me, so maybe you'll go into labor on the 4th and deliver on the 7th.


Based on this post,







can you tell me when I might get pregnant again?


----------



## Oonah

could you guess for me? I'm due June 2 with #3....pming you a photo.


----------



## R8chel

Me too! Me too!

I am only 5 weeks by ovulation 7 weeks by LMP. So due sometime in June. This is the only pic I have here of me. It's on the first page of my blog.

corynrachel.blogspot.com

Thanks! This is awesome! Love to here what you think!


----------



## adon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy.










i'm just curious how you do this?? what your process is?? it's just so interesting to me. i think i have certain "psychic" abilities, but this is not one of them









i'll make sure to let you know if it is a boy!







: we'll know soon!

ETA: oh yea...THANK YOU! this is so much fun!


----------



## SheBear

Sure! Give it a go--should be fun! No u/s, so we won't find out until some time in Dec.









This is the only pic of myself I have uploaded anywhere, and it's from a few years ago. Either just before or just after I found out I was expecting ds1, so 6ish years....

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...95a0000003.jpg


----------



## Hoping4sumBBdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









yes, thats what the u/s said!!!!!! And at this point (28 weeks) i sure hope so because although i really wanted a boy, i have a closet and dresser overflowing with girly things.......









thanks!!!!!!!!!!

can i bug you for one more thing? any indication to what color eyes/hair she will have? dh has brown/brown, and i have blonde/blue. but his sister and mom have blonde/blue, and only him and his father have brown/brown. i would love a brown/brown, but he's thinking brown hair & blue eyes? are you getting anything with that? i can link the photos again, if you would like.

im thinking lots of hair btw, with all this heartburn









http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m237/lisaann2116/

Again...... thanks sooooooo much!!!! This is so much fun!!!! I swore up until a month after the u/s that the tech was wrong because i sooooo felt boy vibes, and am hardly ever wrong......... i guess unless its my own!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 

can i bug you for one more thing? any indication to what color eyes/hair she will have?
im thinking lots of hair btw, with all this heartburn









http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m237/lisaann2116/


Both my husband and I have dark brown hair, he has blue eyes, and I have brown eyes. Almost his whole family have blue eyes, my mom's side of the family is split blue/brown, with my grandma having green eyes, my father's side of the family are all brown eyed.

My first daughter was brown haired, blue eyed.
My second daughter was blonde haired, blue eyed.

I only had a 25% chance of having a blue eyed baby each time.

Oh, and my first daughter, tons of hair, still has hair on her back and shoulders, no heartburn.
Second daughter, very little hair, terrible heartburn.
They both have curly hair, like me.


----------



## jen&james

this looks like fun, I'm game









I am expecting this baby officially April 7th but my son came 3 weeks early so it could be end of March.
We are having a U/S in middle of Nov to find out sex.


----------



## Molck

Ooh! Do me please! I'll PM you a link to some pictures. Oh, and I'm due in May, no u/s.

ETA: just tried to PM you, and it said your storage capacity was full.


----------



## mbelisle2

I'd love to play, too!

I'm due around Feb. 16th, no u/s. So curious about what you think, though! I'll PM you a picture of me and the hubby. Thanks so much!


----------



## p.s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl









Wow! That's amazing b/c I have been having really strong girl vibes. After ds was born, I had a dream about a girl.
Then my dF had a dream taking ds and a girl to go shoes shopping, the girl needed running shoes for track.
Then dM had a dream of me holding a baby girl.
Then dH had a dream that our next kid was a girl.
This is all over a period of two years. The only thing that throws me off is no MS/nausea and increased libido which I think of as more boy, than girl. Also, I don't know how to take care of a girl.








Thanks! I let you know when I get my u/s.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coqueta* 
Hello can you guess for me too, I'm due 01/28/2008.

Thanks

Guessing boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishcupcake* 
I'd love to hear your guess! I'm due April 4 and it's been an excited conversation at home!









Another boy guess


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Ooh! I'd like to try too! We're not findind out until Feb, but I want to know if you're the same as everyone else, or if they're just biased! LOL

Here are my pictures.

Thinking girl for you


----------



## sasha44

I already know, but would love to play







I'm due 11/24/07

ETA: I just realized there's a giant clue in the link to LO's ultrasound, so no peeking!


----------



## rabrog

I'm 19w5d with baby due March 5th. Any ideas?? Oh, no miscarriages, food cravings are carbs. U/S is Thursday.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Hey Mama, how much fun that you're doing this!

I'm not pg atm (














, but I've been feeling for quite a while now that we have another little one that wants to join our family someday.
Any thoughts?









Recent pics of: DS and I
Me and DH

(P.S. Congrats on a thousand posts!







)

Thanks for the congrats!

My first thought was that you definitely have another little girl waiting.

The string test showed Girl, boy, boy, girl, boy, girl.

You already, I see, have a daughter and two sons, so apparently, you have *three* more waiting!














:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leiahs* 
I'd love to see you guess mine!

I'm between 16 and 17 weeks. I don't know when I'll have an ultrasound (I just barely got around to scheduling my first prenatal appointment, lol!), but I do plan to hopefully get one... I don't care for surprise genders at this point in my life









Here's a picture of me. It's a bit old, but most of my pics are of my kids, not of myself.

I'd love another boy, and while I don't get any vibes myself about what the baby will be, I kinda think it will be a girl. What do you think?

I agree- I think it's a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
Guess for me please. I am due 2/08 and I have an ultrasound next Thursday. I don't have any pictures of myself on this computer.

Hmm...have you had any miscarriages?

Anyway...I'm thinking boy at this point- but if you have had miscarriages, it might change things a bit- just let me know.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Based on this post,







can you tell me when I might get pregnant again?

I keep picking up two years. May, to be exact. So my guess is May of 2009, but...don't take my word too seriously.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oonah* 
could you guess for me? I'm due June 2 with #3....pming you a photo.

Hmm...I'm picking up boy AND girl vibes. I think I'm going to go with girl though


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R8chel* 
Me too! Me too!

I am only 5 weeks by ovulation 7 weeks by LMP. So due sometime in June. This is the only pic I have here of me. It's on the first page of my blog.

corynrachel.blogspot.com

Thanks! This is awesome! Love to here what you think!

I'm thinking girl! I'm thinking early June, too, by the way. I also see a boy following pretty closely behind- within the next two years. They both have light brown hair =)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adon* 
i'm just curious how you do this?? what your process is?? it's just so interesting to me. i think i have certain "psychic" abilities, but this is not one of them









i'll make sure to let you know if it is a boy!







: we'll know soon!

ETA: oh yea...THANK YOU! this is so much fun!

Honestly- I have no idea how I do it!







Sometimes I just know instantly. Sometimes I'll look at a photo and see the person with the baby. Sometimes I'll look at a sibling and see them playing with the baby. The last one I did (right before this) I very clearly saw the baby girl at around 3 years old and her little brother.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheBear* 
Sure! Give it a go--should be fun! No u/s, so we won't find out until some time in Dec.









This is the only pic of myself I have uploaded anywhere, and it's from a few years ago. Either just before or just after I found out I was expecting ds1, so 6ish years....

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...95a0000003.jpg

Girl guess for you, too. I'm seeing an E name, but...that could just be a total fluke.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 
yes, thats what the u/s said!!!!!! And at this point (28 weeks) i sure hope so because although i really wanted a boy, i have a closet and dresser overflowing with girly things.......









thanks!!!!!!!!!!

can i bug you for one more thing? any indication to what color eyes/hair she will have? dh has brown/brown, and i have blonde/blue. but his sister and mom have blonde/blue, and only him and his father have brown/brown. i would love a brown/brown, but he's thinking brown hair & blue eyes? are you getting anything with that? i can link the photos again, if you would like.

im thinking lots of hair btw, with all this heartburn









http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m237/lisaann2116/

Again...... thanks sooooooo much!!!! This is so much fun!!!! I swore up until a month after the u/s that the tech was wrong because i sooooo felt boy vibes, and am hardly ever wrong......... i guess unless its my own!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!

Blueish-Green eyes and straight brown hair was the first thing that came to mind. Although I'm picturing the hair to be kind of curly at birth and for a little while after.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jen&james* 
this looks like fun, I'm game









I am expecting this baby officially April 7th but my son came 3 weeks early so it could be end of March.
We are having a U/S in middle of Nov to find out sex.

I was thinking boy, and then started getting girl vibes but I see you lost a daughter, so I think I'm picking up on that. I think I will go with boy for this one. I'm seeing April 3rd, too, by the way, so if that's right, I don't think you'll have to worry about this one being early.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Molck* 
Ooh! Do me please! I'll PM you a link to some pictures. Oh, and I'm due in May, no u/s.

ETA: just tried to PM you, and it said your storage capacity was full.

Sorry, it should go through now if you'd like to try again.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbelisle2* 
I'd love to play, too!

I'm due around Feb. 16th, no u/s. So curious about what you think, though! I'll PM you a picture of me and the hubby. Thanks so much!

Sorry, would you mind resending that PM?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sasha44* 
I already know, but would love to play







I'm due 11/24/07

ETA: I just realized there's a giant clue in the link to LO's ultrasound, so no peeking!

Haha. I'm guessing boy. And I didn't peek, I swear.


----------



## JoyandEd

This sounds fun!

I am 9w4d with my 2nd child. First was a girl. Due date is 5/17. No miscarriages, food cravings have been all over the charts, from meatloaf to salad to peanut butter to bottlecaps candy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabrog* 
I'm 19w5d with baby due March 5th. Any ideas?? Oh, no miscarriages, food cravings are carbs. U/S is Thursday.

I'm thinking boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyandEd* 
This sounds fun!

I am 9w4d with my 2nd child. First was a girl. Due date is 5/17. No miscarriages, food cravings have been all over the charts, from meatloaf to salad to peanut butter to bottlecaps candy.

I'm gonna guess you're having another girl


----------



## AutumnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Thanks for the congrats!

My first thought was that you definitely have another little girl waiting.

The string test showed Girl, boy, boy, girl, boy, girl.

You already, I see, have a daughter and two sons, so apparently, you have *three* more waiting!














:


Thanks







I've most definitely gotten the girl vibe as well!
And holy cow, three more!







We'd always talked about 4, and one part of me thinks I'm crazy for even thinking about another one, but another part can't even fathom that the next could be our last.
Craziness.

I did want 6 kids when I was younger...









Thanks again


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale

oh oh oh guess me please!
I am due in march.
I have one dd 3yrs and one mc 2 yrs ago.

I would love to know anything you can tell me


----------



## BeanyMama

Fun!

I'm due Feb 1st, ultrasound on the 24th. Yay. Click on 'roasting chile' in my sig for a pic from 2-3 wks ago.


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Me, me! Due in January. We chose not to find out the gender.









Here's a recent silly belly pic:

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2272.jpg

ETA: I have two sons with one miscarriage inbetween.


----------



## RachelGS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Haha...I'm a little confused. Is the person in the picture you, or a friend? Am I guessing the gender of a current pregnancy or future pregnancies? More details please









Blush! It's a friend, pregnant with her 3rd. The babe she's holding there is mine.


----------



## Spencersmom

What a cool gift to have! I would love to get in on this too and can't wait to see if what I'm feeling is the same as you. I am due at the end of April. I will be having a level 2 ultrasound around the 5th of December. My first pregnancy was a boy. There have been no other pregnancies. I will try to pm you a picture if I can figure out how to do it


----------



## bobandjess99

you already gave me your guess, but now you are giving out more info, so I thought it couldn't hurt to ask if you see/feel anything more about me, due date, complexion, more kids, twins?, etc ? Here is a different pic, i am not yet pg in it, but I (in the pink fleece jacket) am with dd and my mother. http://new.photos.yahoo.com/bobandje...3897866560/152
and here is another pic of me from a few weeks ago, about 6 months pg, with a whole bunch of assorted family. (I am the one in the brown flower dress, in case you don't recognize, lol!)
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...7_09160066.jpg

DD just turned 3yo, no miscarriages i know of(although years of infertility), have had bad M/S both pregnancies, dh has 5 older kids with other women, (starting with the oldest) a ds, dd, ds(adopted), ds, ds - then my dd, and now this pregnancy, which you said was likely a dd.

Thanks!


----------



## mysweetw&e

Okay, so now I"m more curious, and since you seem to be okay with giving out more info. . .

How many more do you see for me? Possibility of actually having twins in the future? I have ds, dd, pretty sure I miscarried a girl this year (not the same one who has been hanging around this time), and then this pg. I've been wondering if all the possibility of twins stuff this time is trying to prepare me for sometime down the road, maybe when I don't have such a dedicated nursling, lol.

Hope you don't mind all the extra questions, this IS fun.







Maybe we're helping you hone your skills too.









ETA: I tried to PM you a picture but your inbox is full again. You must be popular!







Here's one with me and dd

Also, thanks for the thoughts on the name. Wyatt is one I'd considered for ds but didn't go with. Thanks.


----------



## Molck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Sorry, it should go through now if you'd like to try again.









I'm still getting the too-full message. So, oh well, I'll just put the link here. This pic is about a year old.


----------



## amyjeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
amyjeans- I'm guessing a boy for you.

I am 100% sure you are 100% correct. Something is telling me it's a boy...FINALLY!
I'll let you know.
Thanks!


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Hmm...are twins a possibility? I was getting such strong boy vibes, but decided to do the string test to double check, and it started swinging wildly for a girl.







Then it started swinging in a weird pattern- boy, girl, boy, girl, etc, but not taking a break at all in between.

I guess I'll go with my first instinct and say boy.

That's so exciting! Honestly, I'd be thrilled regardless of gender, but twins runs strongly in my family. Nothing's showing up yet, but who knows?? Maybe I'll have a gay or transgendered son - that could be really interesting.









Thanks for this! I'll let you know when I know!


----------



## daniandbill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Not a carrot stick this time, sorry! Maybe next pregnancy









I'm thinking boy for you. I'm also kind of thinking this will be your only child?

*yes*! this would be my only child. now if it's a boy i'm going to be amazed, ananas! i'll let you know for sure.


----------



## Irishcupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Thinking girl for you









Wow! You, the tarot card reader in NYC before I even knew I was PG, and DH...I'm convinced!







My teenaged brother will be so happy...he wanted a "tadpole nephew" and was disappointed to hear the baby's tail is no more.

Thank you!


----------



## Stace

Just because I'm a glutton for punishment







Here's a few more pictures, to see if it gives you a stronger or different vibe.

This one is of me, DH, and our son. I was actually pregnant in this picture, but didn't know it yet.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=100_2824.jpg

And these two are the ultrasound pictures.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...=scan0002a.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...=scan0001a.jpg


----------



## wagamama

Please guess for me too! No photos, but I'm a pale blond Canadian with a Japanese DH .We are currently living apart because he is working in Nigeria and I have come back to Japan for the birth.

I'm 31 weeks along with our second child. DS#1, 23 months, is a real mama's boy. I wouldn't mind another boy, but I think DH would like to have a daddy's girl (although he won't admit it!).

Had bad m/s at first and didn't eat well.







: Now very hungry -- just wolfed down two raw egg yolks mixed with a bowl of Japanese rice and topped with natto!


----------



## Kontessa

I would love to know your guess. I am always wrong so I am not even going to try. LOL

I am due November 14th with my 5th child. Really though it is my 3rd baby. I was a surrogate mother twice. I lost 25lbs when I first got pregnant and gained it all back now and still not really loving food. I have had a hard time bonding with baby. No idea what baby is till baby is born. My pictures are here:

myspace.com/kontessa_rose


----------



## *knittingmomma*

I would love for you to guess. I'm due Jan. 1st and haven't had any ultrasounds, we are planning to wait, but I'm dying to know!
Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a-sorta-fairytale* 
oh oh oh guess me please!
I am due in march.
I have one dd 3yrs and one mc 2 yrs ago.
link to pic http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...ulypics084.jpg

I would love to know anything you can tell me









I'm thinking boy, and I think the miscarried baby was a girl. I think she's still waiting- but I think you'll have a couple of boys before her. Cute picture, btw!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeanyMama* 
Fun!

I'm due Feb 1st, ultrasound on the 24th. Yay. Click on 'roasting chile' in my sig for a pic from 2-3 wks ago.

I think you're having a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
Me, me! Due in January. We chose not to find out the gender.









Here's a recent silly belly pic:

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2272.jpg

ETA: I have two sons with one miscarriage inbetween.

I think the miscarried baby was a boy, and I think this one is a girl. I'm also getting the sense that this will be your last? For some reason it also popped into my head that she'll have a name that could be suitable for either gender, like Jamie. No idea where that came from.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS* 
Blush! It's a friend, pregnant with her 3rd. The babe she's holding there is mine.

Okay, gotcha! I'm thinking she already has a boy and a girl (maybe not the girl, but I'm picking up on the boy). And I'm thinking boy for this one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom* 
What a cool gift to have! I would love to get in on this too and can't wait to see if what I'm feeling is the same as you. I am due at the end of April. I will be having a level 2 ultrasound around the 5th of December. My first pregnancy was a boy. There have been no other pregnancies. I will try to pm you a picture if I can figure out how to do it









You have got me so stumbed.









I don't know what's going on with you, lol. My first thought was girl. I saw you and thought girl. I saw DS and thought boy. The string test said you'll only have boys.

But I'm picking up girl vibes SO strongly! Ugh...lol.

Well...I'll go with girl, but don't hold me accountable if I'm wrong on this one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
you already gave me your guess, but now you are giving out more info, so I thought it couldn't hurt to ask if you see/feel anything more about me, due date, complexion, more kids, twins?, etc ? Here is a different pic, i am not yet pg in it, but I (in the pink fleece jacket) am with dd and my mother. http://new.photos.yahoo.com/bobandje...3897866560/152
and here is another pic of me from a few weeks ago, about 6 months pg, with a whole bunch of assorted family. (I am the one in the brown flower dress, in case you don't recognize, lol!)
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...7_09160066.jpg

DD just turned 3yo, no miscarriages i know of(although years of infertility), have had bad M/S both pregnancies, dh has 5 older kids with other women, (starting with the oldest) a ds, dd, ds(adopted), ds, ds - then my dd, and now this pregnancy, which you said was likely a dd.

Thanks!

I'm still seeing three girls for you, with a possible fourth child that I can't quite pick up on.

I'm also picking up on the 27th of January for this one.

I was seeing all three girls being blonde, and after seeing the picture, it looks like your DD is? However, I see their hair getting darker as they get older, to varying shades of brown.

I think the third baby girl will follow shortly after this one. I see them all being very close in age, and I see them all being close as adults.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetw&e* 
Okay, so now I"m more curious, and since you seem to be okay with giving out more info. . .

How many more do you see for me? Possibility of actually having twins in the future? I have ds, dd, pretty sure I miscarried a girl this year (not the same one who has been hanging around this time), and then this pg. I've been wondering if all the possibility of twins stuff this time is trying to prepare me for sometime down the road, maybe when I don't have such a dedicated nursling, lol.

Hope you don't mind all the extra questions, this IS fun.







Maybe we're helping you hone your skills too.









ETA: I tried to PM you a picture but your inbox is full again. You must be popular!







Here's one with me and dd

Also, thanks for the thoughts on the name. Wyatt is one I'd considered for ds but didn't go with. Thanks.

First of all, I'm STILL picking up on that baby girl twin, so her spirit is still very present.

I see you miscarried a girl though (or at least think you did), and I'm kind of wondering if it's the same girl and she just keeps trying.

After this pregnancy (still thinking boy), I am picking up on at least one girl and possibly two, but I'm thinking that one is the twin you lost with this pregnancy. My, oh my- confused yet? I am!







:

The name Amelia also popped into my head.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Molck* 
I'm still getting the too-full message. So, oh well, I'll just put the link here. This pic is about a year old.

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stace* 
Just because I'm a glutton for punishment







Here's a few more pictures, to see if it gives you a stronger or different vibe.

This one is of me, DH, and our son. I was actually pregnant in this picture, but didn't know it yet.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=100_2824.jpg

And these two are the ultrasound pictures.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...=scan0002a.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...=scan0001a.jpg

Nope, still picking up boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wagamama* 
Please guess for me too! No photos, but I'm a pale blond Canadian with a Japanese DH .We are currently living apart because he is working in Nigeria and I have come back to Japan for the birth.

I'm 31 weeks along with our second child. DS#1, 23 months, is a real mama's boy. I wouldn't mind another boy, but I think DH would like to have a daddy's girl (although he won't admit it!).

Had bad m/s at first and didn't eat well.







: Now very hungry -- just wolfed down two raw egg yolks mixed with a bowl of Japanese rice and topped with natto!

I picked up on a blond little boy immediately, and then read that you were blond, so that confirms it







I'm guessing boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kontessa* 
I would love to know your guess. I am always wrong so I am not even going to try. LOL

I am due November 14th with my 5th child. Really though it is my 3rd baby. I was a surrogate mother twice. I lost 25lbs when I first got pregnant and gained it all back now and still not really loving food. I have had a hard time bonding with baby. No idea what baby is till baby is born. My pictures are here:

myspace.com/kontessa_rose

I'm guessing a girl for you. Were the babies you were a surrogate for a boy and a girl?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by **knittingmomma** 
I would love for you to guess. I'm due Jan. 1st and haven't had any ultrasounds, we are planning to wait, but I'm dying to know!
Thanks!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Okay- I think I'm caught up!







If I missed you though, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think the miscarried baby was a boy, and I think this one is a girl. I'm also getting the sense that this will be your last? For some reason it also popped into my head that she'll have a name that could be suitable for either gender, like Jamie. No idea where that came from.









Both DH and I also think the babe we lost was a boy. And I'm leaning toward thinking this one is a girl!







We'll find out in a few months!

Interesting about the name. Both my boys have names that are rising on the gender-neutral lists; Noah and Elliott. But if this one's a girl, she'll be Lydia.


----------



## AutumnMama

You are amazing! This is so much fun to read...I wish I had more intuition sometimes.


----------



## Kontessa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing a girl for you. Were the babies you were a surrogate for a boy and a girl?

Child 1: girl
Surrobaby1: girl
Surrobaby2: girl
Child 4: boy
Child 5: ??????? you think girl?

Hubby really thinks boy and he has been right all 4 babies..... hehehehe

Him being in Iraq though might mess things up. LOL


----------



## tschecter

guess mine? due May 7 ish...


----------



## snazzy_mom

I'd like to know what you think








This is my 3rd pregnancy and I have 2 boys (a 9 year old and a 10 month old).

I am due May 13th and I have had 2 ultrasounds so far but I haven't been able to upload the pics. I have had severe bleeding with this pregnancy, just like my last one but so far, everything looks good.
Here is a pic of me and hubby from my last pregnancy.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...1000857ol9.jpg

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Barcino

So do you do this based on strong intuition? How fun... !


----------



## Molliejo

Awesome! Can you guess mine?

I am due May 8th and this is my second baby. Here is a pic of me and my son on Mother's Day this year:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/4...493d0469_b.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## adon

i feel so bad for asking you more questions....please let me know if you have too much going on since you DID already guess the sex. i'm 36w due in nov sometime, have 3yo DS. i thought i would ask you about dates....i'm asking because we have a thanksgiving planned at my house with all my fam, AND we are having a homebirth







: so i thought i would ask what your thoughts are on dates, also any name ideas? i would send a pic, but i have none on our new computer









ETA: not to mention my morning sickness just came back again!!!!


----------



## Teenytoona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Thinking girl for you









Well so far, everyone thinks that too! I'm the only one who's undecided!


----------



## Telle Bear

OH...Oh ...do me...do me!!! I am due on April 6th and already have a little guy....what other info should I give you??


----------



## melandira

Can you tell if I am still preg? I had a + test this past Sat. I have irregular ovulation/cycles but based on a 28 day cycle I am supposed to get my period tomorrow (wed. oct. 16)...Anyways, for some reason I feel like maybe the pregnancy has terminated, maybe I just can't believe that I am actually preg. I have had 2 m/c in past and have 3 healthy little ones as well. Well, maybe this is TMI sorry. Well, should I be prego, I am due around June 22, 2008 (based on when I ovulated/conceived which I am fairly certain was the 29th of Sept.). Based on a 28 day cycle I would be due June 26. Sorry, I am such a realist








There are some pics of me and my family here: http://www.myspace.com/melandira

Thanks for listening!
Melissa


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Could you guess for me? I already have 2 DC. This is a pic of DH and I.









http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...e/IMG_1014.jpg


----------



## momtoafireteam

Ooohh...I would LOVE if you could guess me! This is my fifth child, I have 2 girls and 2 boys already! Here is a terrible pic, but it has me, DH, and belly in it!! Wow, we look really bad, but its hard to get a self taken pic of two people + belly!

I cant wait to see what you think!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/DSC01297.jpg


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy, and I think the miscarried baby was a girl. I think she's still waiting- but I think you'll have a couple of boys before her. Cute picture, btw!

Thank you. I am supposed ot have a u/s next week so hopefully we will get a peek. I feel strongly the babe i lost was a girl.


----------



## bobandjess99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
.

I'm also picking up on the 27th of January for this one.

.


Oh dear....you are so sweet for doing this but..umm...I REALLY hope you are wrong about the 27th of January..







Maybe it was supposed to be DEC 27? (Please, universe?) Cuz Im due Jan 3rd by date of conception....so the 27th of Jan is REALLY late for me...LOL!


----------



## BeanyMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you're having a girl









realllllllly?! I'll let you know next week


----------



## Caroline248

Can you guess what my sister is having? She is due in June. She is the one in the bridal gown, I am in the bridesmaid dress.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...o2cNGG&notag=1

Also, can you tell if I am going to have another? Or if I am already pregnant?


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Hmm...have you had any miscarriages?

Anyway...I'm thinking boy at this point- but if you have had miscarriages, it might change things a bit- just let me know.

Thanks, I had one chemical pregnancy before ds, but nothing after.


----------



## YingYangDDG

Please, if you don't mind, could you tell me everything you might sense- from gender to due date to eye/hair/skin color, and my past to my future(how many, when, gender, if same father..) I am quite interested in what you come up with. Sorry if I am asking too much of you. You can just tell me I'm too demanding if you'd like. 
Thanks!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2152/...28610ed6_m.jpg 20 weeks pic


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tschecter* 
guess mine? due May 7 ish...

I'm thinking girl


----------



## 2happymamas

I am due June 13, 2008 with our first! I am not sure if we are having an ultrasound. Tell me absolutely anything that you want to tell me!

Me


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snazzy_mom* 
I'd like to know what you think








This is my 3rd pregnancy and I have 2 boys (a 9 year old and a 10 month old).

I am due May 13th and I have had 2 ultrasounds so far but I haven't been able to upload the pics. I have had severe bleeding with this pregnancy, just like my last one but so far, everything looks good.
Here is a pic of me and hubby from my last pregnancy.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...1000857ol9.jpg

Thanks a bunch!!

I think this one is a boy, but you've definitely got a girl out there, too


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norajane* 
Awesome! Can you guess mine?

I am due May 8th and this is my second baby. Here is a pic of me and my son on Mother's Day this year:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/4...493d0469_b.jpg

Thank you so much!









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adon* 
i feel so bad for asking you more questions....please let me know if you have too much going on since you DID already guess the sex. i'm 36w due in nov sometime, have 3yo DS. i thought i would ask you about dates....i'm asking because we have a thanksgiving planned at my house with all my fam, AND we are having a homebirth







: so i thought i would ask what your thoughts are on dates, also any name ideas? i would send a pic, but i have none on our new computer









ETA: not to mention my morning sickness just came back again!!!!

Jacob, David, and Milo are all names that keep coming back to me when I think of these thread. Don't know if you're interested in any of those.









I'm picking up on the 23rd, but I have the feeling you'll be laboring for a couple of days beforehand.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Telle Bear* 
OH...Oh ...do me...do me!!! I am due on April 6th and already have a little guy....what other info should I give you??

I'm thinking girl


----------



## KatWrangler

Go for it! I am having an Amnio December 4th (I think thats the date).


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Could you guess for me? I already have 2 DC. This is a pic of DH and I.









http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...e/IMG_1014.jpg

I'm going to guess boy.







I am picking up on a girl for a later time, though.


----------



## livluvlaff

Wow, you are so busy doing this but it is fun so I have to join in. I am due on April 4. This is my 4th pregnancy. I have two sons, one born in Jan 2000, the other in Sept. 2001. Miscarriage occured at 5 weeks in Dec 2004. I am 36 years old and this baby was unplanned but we are very excited. I don't think we will be finding out the sex at ultrasound but I might be convinced to do so by the rest of my family so we will see. There is a picture of me from last year at this website: http://157.62.23.146/~jzeafla/cis3303/p1/project1.html toward the bottom of the page. Thanks for guessing!


----------



## adon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Jacob, David, and Milo are all names that keep coming back to me when I think of these thread. Don't know if you're interested in any of those.









I'm picking up on the 23rd, but I have the feeling you'll be laboring for a couple of days beforehand.









well i guess my gut instinct may be right....i was thinking i'd be in labor around thanksgiving







:. i guess i'll have a lot of help







i was in labor for 43 hours with DS







:

well our boy's name isn't any of those, but it IS a biblical name (unusual name).....


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoafireteam* 
Ooohh...I would LOVE if you could guess me! This is my fifth child, I have 2 girls and 2 boys already! Here is a terrible pic, but it has me, DH, and belly in it!! Wow, we look really bad, but its hard to get a self taken pic of two people + belly!

I cant wait to see what you think!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/DSC01297.jpg


I think you're having a boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Can you guess what my sister is having? She is due in June. She is the one in the bridal gown, I am in the bridesmaid dress.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...o2cNGG&notag=1

Also, can you tell if I am going to have another? Or if I am already pregnant?

I'm thinking girl for your sister.

I'm also possibly seeing another girl for you (and I'm not picking up on any pregnancy vibes, btw), but it's not too strong.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.







I am picking up on a girl for a later time, though.

But I already have two boys.








That sounds about right though!! We plan on having more and also adopting. I will get a girl someday!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YingYangDDG* 
Please, if you don't mind, could you tell me everything you might sense- from gender to due date to eye/hair/skin color, and my past to my future(how many, when, gender, if same father..) I am quite interested in what you come up with. Sorry if I am asking too much of you. You can just tell me I'm too demanding if you'd like. 
Thanks!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2152/...28610ed6_m.jpg 20 weeks pic

I'm thinking boy - light brown hair, green/hazel eyes. That's really all I'm picking up on at the moment.







I'm going to come back to this later, though.


----------



## mesa

I don't know if you can see this or not, but I was wondering if you could tell me if this pregnancy will be successful or not, and what gender







. I'm 28, two boys (7 and 4), I had two miscarriages, one late last year and one at the beginning of this year. I'm due June 20ish.

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b3...t=PA103638.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am due June 13, 2008 with our first! I am not sure if we are having an ultrasound. Tell me absolutely anything that you want to tell me!

Me

I'm seeing a little girl, brown hair, with a brother to follow shortly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Go for it! I am having an Amnio December 4th (I think thats the date).

I'm gonna guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *livluvlaff* 
Wow, you are so busy doing this but it is fun so I have to join in. I am due on April 4. This is my 4th pregnancy. I have two sons, one born in Jan 2000, the other in Sept. 2001. Miscarriage occured at 5 weeks in Dec 2004. I am 36 years old and this baby was unplanned but we are very excited. I don't think we will be finding out the sex at ultrasound but I might be convinced to do so by the rest of my family so we will see. There is a picture of me from last year at this website: http://157.62.23.146/~jzeafla/cis3303/p1/project1.html toward the bottom of the page. Thanks for guessing!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mesa* 
I don't know if you can see this or not, but I was wondering if you could tell me if this pregnancy will be successful or not, and what gender







. I'm 28, two boys (7 and 4), I had two miscarriages, one late last year and one at the beginning of this year. I'm due June 20ish.

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b3...t=PA103638.jpg

I am picking up on girl vibes.







Whether that's for a current pregnancy or a future one, they're definitely there, and I think it just might be for this pregnancy. The string test does say you'll give birth in June.

I don't want to get your hopes up or anything though- just telling you what I see. I'm going to add you to the list for a girl.


----------



## ms.frisky

ooooo, do me, do me!! I am due November 19.


----------



## BirthFree

Oh that'd be interesting!
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2149/uskn2.jpg
Due in June...


----------



## momma2be

Hmm, no pic available - all I have on this computer are pics of my daughter









I think I'm due in June, my appt with the doc to confirm pregnancy isn't until November 7th, and we'll probably have an ultrasound to try and narrow the dates a little sometime after that first appt. Oh, my daughter is just coming up on 9 months, and this was NOT a planned pregnancy...not sure if that helps at all!

Thanks for guessing - this is really neat!


----------



## loraxc

Me, me! Due February 5. Not to bias you, but DD, almost 4, is completely convinced it's a girl. We won't know till baby comes out. No m/c except a possible VERY early one almost 15 years ago.


----------



## Faithsmommy

Could you guess me?? I am due June 16th. This will be my first. I had a miscarriage in July at 13 weeks. I will be finding out the gender sometime around 20 weeks. So January maybe? Here is a pic of me and DH:
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...cture052-1.jpg

Thank you for guessing!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms.frisky* 
ooooo, do me, do me!! I am due November 19.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BirthFree* 
Oh that'd be interesting!
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2149/uskn2.jpg
Due in June...

I'm gonna guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2be* 
Hmm, no pic available - all I have on this computer are pics of my daughter









I think I'm due in June, my appt with the doc to confirm pregnancy isn't until November 7th, and we'll probably have an ultrasound to try and narrow the dates a little sometime after that first appt. Oh, my daughter is just coming up on 9 months, and this was NOT a planned pregnancy...not sure if that helps at all!

Thanks for guessing - this is really neat!

Actually, pictures of other children help just as much.

I'm going to guess girl though


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
Me, me! Due February 5. Not to bias you, but DD, almost 4, is completely convinced it's a girl. We won't know till baby comes out. No m/c except a possible VERY early one almost 15 years ago.

I'm picking up that you did miscarry- a boy.

I agree with your DD on this one


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faithsmommy* 
Could you guess me?? I am due June 16th. This will be my first. I had a miscarriage in July at 13 weeks. I will be finding out the gender sometime around 20 weeks. So January maybe? Here is a pic of me and DH:
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...cture052-1.jpg

Thank you for guessing!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## chrfath

I'd be curious what you think. I have my guess, but I was totally wrong with DD. We won't find out until the baby comes along.


----------



## BirthFree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm gonna guess boy









OMG I hope you're wrong.







What in the WORLD would I do with FIVE boys in my house and lonely old me???







:









Will update in June (I hope)!


----------



## Girlo

I was hoping I could get a guess too.







I'm due June 2nd with our second child and we're on the fence with wanting to know ahead of time.....

Thanks!


----------



## blizzard_babe

Do me! Do me!

This is my first baby and first pregnancy; I'm due May 2nd.


----------



## mom25wc

Could you guess for me? I am not pregnant, but feel that another child is in our future. We have five beautiful children. I only have pictures in our computer. Thank you


----------



## queenbean

You can guess for me, since our u/s showed nothin'.







I'm due January 27.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girlo* 
I was hoping I could get a guess too.







I'm due June 2nd with our second child and we're on the fence with wanting to know ahead of time.....

Thanks!









I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## LacieD

I have a friend who does gender guessing reading with scarily accurate results, so I'm very interested to see if you say the same as she did.









I'm Lacie, and I'm due June 22nd. Here's a pic of me a few days ago -
http://www.laciebug.com/pics/happylacie.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
Do me! Do me!

This is my first baby and first pregnancy; I'm due May 2nd.









I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom25wc* 
Could you guess for me? I am not pregnant, but feel that another child is in our future. We have five beautiful children. I only have pictures in our computer. Thank you

I'm thinking you might have a boy- possibly boy/girl twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenbean* 
You can guess for me, since our u/s showed nothin'.







I'm due January 27.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## queenbean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Ha... it's funny, I've been feeling boy, and so does my friend, but everybody else says it's a girl.







Maybe I'm having a tomboy.







I'll let you know in January!


----------



## Diva Mama

Hi! Would love for you to add your input. A pic from about 8 weeks ago: http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...39/25weeks.jpg Expecting in mid - late dec.

Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LacieD* 
I have a friend who does gender guessing reading with scarily accurate results, so I'm very interested to see if you say the same as she did.









I'm Lacie, and I'm due June 22nd. Here's a pic of me a few days ago -
http://www.laciebug.com/pics/happylacie.jpg

I was getting boy vibes at first, but I think those are from your DS, and I think your most recent loss may have been a boy. After seeing the picture, I'm thinking girl.









Your due date is my birthday, btw


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## LacieD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I was getting boy vibes at first, but I think those are from your DS, and I think your most recent loss may have been a boy. After seeing the picture, I'm thinking girl.










Your due date is my birthday, btw









That makes two people who say my most recent loss was a boy and this one is a girl. I'll go with it.







Thank you!


----------



## sasha44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Haha. I'm guessing boy. And I didn't peek, I swear.









Correct!


----------



## mom25wc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking you might have a boy- possibly boy/girl twins.

Oh, my,..... I m/c a boy 09/15/07. So I'm guessing maybe we are done. Otherwise we would have six boys and no daughters.


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Hmm...have you had any miscarriages?

Anyway...I'm thinking boy at this point- but if you have had miscarriages, it might change things a bit- just let me know.

I had a chemical pregnancy or very early miscarriage before ds, does that change things?


----------



## bellydance2290

Hi! Can you guess for me also?
I am 5 weeks, 5 days and due June 12th. I don't have a photo handy but can send one if you need it.

Thank you!!
Michelle


----------



## mysweetw&e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
First of all, I'm STILL picking up on that baby girl twin, so her spirit is still very present.

I see you miscarried a girl though (or at least think you did), and I'm kind of wondering if it's the same girl and she just keeps trying.

After this pregnancy (still thinking boy), I am picking up on at least one girl and possibly two, but I'm thinking that one is the twin you lost with this pregnancy. My, oh my- confused yet? I am!







:

The name Amelia also popped into my head.

No more questions, just thoughts.







The girl I lost was Carolyn Anne, and she was quiet, introverted, and- I hate to say it because it's so negative but she was insecure. THIS girl is happy-go-lucky, giggly, and bouncy, and if born her initials would be LOL which fits her perfectly! Part of me thinks she's just hanging around, keeping the boy company and shielding him from some of my moodiness and negativity







: because he is a very sensitive, empathetic, caring person. But he needs to worry about growing right now, not helping me with my craziness, lol, so she's distracting him from that. It's like the two of them are hiding out in his room whispering and giggling. I also kind of get the feeling that they're very close, maybe soulmates? And later on in the pg she will go to be born herself somewhere and someday ds will bring a girl home and I'll know she's the one.

Your thoughts are the same as my own with regards to if anyone will be born next. I always thought it would be boy, girl, girl, boy, but then I lost the girl and am sure my (living) children will be boy, girl, boy, girl. Cool that there might be two girls there at the end.









Thanks so much!


----------



## GearGirl

Hi, my name is Jennifer, and I am 33 weeks pregnant! What do you think?


----------



## kwilki8

Could you guess for me, please? My due date is May 15.


----------



## callieollie

Ooooh, guess me! I'm due in the middle of May (around the 14th). We won't be finding out the sex so we won't know until then.


----------



## gabbyquilts

i am due in May and we are not having an ultrasound.
Here is a pic of me and my current little one , I am not pg in the picture though


----------



## jsnv

My due date is April 19th.... Any thoughts? Also do think this is the last one?


----------



## athansor

How bout another one! I'm due on May 15 as well, and there are some pics of me on my myspace....I guess I should post a recent shot.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diva Mama* 
Hi! Would love for you to add your input. A pic from about 8 weeks ago: http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...39/25weeks.jpg Expecting in mid - late dec.

Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witch au lait* 
6/12









I'm picking up girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
I had a chemical pregnancy or very early miscarriage before ds, does that change things?

No- I'm still thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellydance2290* 
Hi! Can you guess for me also?
I am 5 weeks, 5 days and due June 12th. I don't have a photo handy but can send one if you need it.

Thank you!!
Michelle

My guess is for a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetw&e* 
No more questions, just thoughts.







The girl I lost was Carolyn Anne, and she was quiet, introverted, and- I hate to say it because it's so negative but she was insecure. THIS girl is happy-go-lucky, giggly, and bouncy, and if born her initials would be LOL which fits her perfectly! Part of me thinks she's just hanging around, keeping the boy company and shielding him from some of my moodiness and negativity







: because he is a very sensitive, empathetic, caring person. But he needs to worry about growing right now, not helping me with my craziness, lol, so she's distracting him from that. It's like the two of them are hiding out in his room whispering and giggling. I also kind of get the feeling that they're very close, maybe soulmates? And later on in the pg she will go to be born herself somewhere and someday ds will bring a girl home and I'll know she's the one.

I just have to say, that was beautifully put. There's a lot of people not that in touch with their spirit babies, but you sound like you know them so well already. I know what you mean about hanging around to keep the boy company. I have a spirit baby, a little girl, hanging around it seems just to be there with the one who will be first, my boy. The whispering and giggling description was perfect- I often feel like they're playing.

He's the same way as your boy- very quiet, shy, incredibly loving, and she is the opposite- I already know it's going to be quite a shock when she's born because she's SO different from him.


----------



## Spark

This is one of the COOLEST threads ever at MDC!!!! Ananas, thank you so much for sharing with us all!

Okay, sooooo can I be nosy & ask if you see any other children for me? We're on the fence about whether or not our family is complete. Well, I'm not on the fence, but my DH is. Will he come around? or maybe I'll come around to his thinking.







Need a picture? This is our family last month. http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1106/...e095c4.jpg?v=0

And, if you're feeling overwhelmed by anything, please pass by my post & go onto a pregnant mama's instead!

Thank you!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2JandG* 
Hi, my name is Jennifer, and I am 33 weeks pregnant! What do you think?

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwilki8* 
Could you guess for me, please? My due date is May 15.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callieollie* 
Ooooh, guess me! I'm due in the middle of May (around the 14th). We won't be finding out the sex so we won't know until then.


I'm getting girl vibes for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabbyquilts* 
i am due in May and we are not having an ultrasound.
Here is a pic of me and my current little one , I am not pg in the picture though

I think you're having another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsnv* 
My due date is April 19th.... Any thoughts? Also do think this is the last one?

I'm thinking girl, but there's definitely a boy out there too. Possibly twin boys? I'm kind of picking up on that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *athansor* 
How bout another one! I'm due on May 15 as well, and there are some pics of me on my myspace....I guess I should post a recent shot.

I'm thinking boy









I couldn't access your pictures, btw, I don't have a myspace to log into.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
This is one of the COOLEST threads ever at MDC!!!! Ananas, thank you so much for sharing with us all!

Okay, sooooo can I be nosy & ask if you see any other children for me? We're on the fence about whether or not our family is complete. Well, I'm not on the fence, but my DH is. Will he come around? or maybe I'll come around to his thinking.







Need a picture? This is our family last month. http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1106/...e095c4.jpg?v=0

And, if you're feeling overwhelmed by anything, please pass by my post & go onto a pregnant mama's instead!

Thank you!

I'm definitely seeing another boy waiting for you. Possibly two, but I'm not picking up on the second one as much.

You have an adorable family


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I'm not pregnant right now but I want to be. I have 3 sons and a daughter, and just wondering if you had any feelings about what our next baby (or next few babies, we feel very strongly our family will be big) might be and possible when. We are sort of actively TTC right now but it's not going so well. Anyway, TIA!

This is me, being a dork as always.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I'm not pregnant right now but I want to be. I have 3 sons and a daughter, and just wondering if you had any feelings about what our next baby (or next few babies, we feel very strongly our family will be big) might be and possible when. We are sort of actively TTC right now but it's not going so well. Anyway, TIA!

This is me, being a dork as always.









I'm seeing at least another girl and another boy- the odd thing is they keep switching spots. I'm actually wondering if they might be twins, or even possibly a b/g/g triplet combo. (
















But yeah, I can't quite get them to stop "moving around", but they're definitely both out there. I was picking up on the girl first, though, so I'm thinking she'll be first.


----------



## ananas

*mbelisle2*-

I'm still seeing the girl, girl, girl, girl, boy, boy for you, the third girl being the miscarriage, the fourth girl being this current baby. I was picturing all blonde children, and after looking at your pictures, I see they definitely are!









I'm seeing the first son looking a lot like your DD1, and the second son looking a lot like DD2, but with a little bit lighter hair. He likes blue and green a lot, it seems.

For this baby, I'm seeing her hair as a little bit curlier than your DDs- little wispy curls.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing at least another girl and another boy- the odd thing is they keep switching spots. I'm actually wondering if they might be twins, or even possibly a b/g/g triplet combo. (
















But yeah, I can't quite get them to stop "moving around", but they're definitely both out there. I was picking up on the girl first, though, so I'm thinking she'll be first.

I've been picking up on a girl waiting for me as well. I can quite literally feel her spirit sometimes and I am quite anxious for her to join us.







I'm actually hoping for a very large family, so maybe we'll have a couple of girls, another boy, and then who knows after that?
Of course, I'd be thrilled with twins, but triplets? Ooh boy!


----------



## Datura

Oooh, do me, please. There hasn't been a girl in my husband's family for 65 years, by the way. We have one son already. This babe's due around April 16th.


----------



## *green*faery*

Hi! What am I having?? I'm due June 4th







Thanks!


----------



## Spark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm definitely seeing another boy waiting for you. Possibly two, but I'm not picking up on the second one as much.

You have an adorable family









Thank you so much! That's exactly what I'm thinking, too!







Or hoping for anyway.







Which, I know you don't always get what you want, but ooh, that would fun!







Thanks for doing this!!!!


----------



## kluella

Okay, I'll give in to the temptation.
I'm due March 13, with my first. Here is my belly pic at 16 weeks, so almost 3 weeks ago: http://picasaweb.google.com/wooshins...65870788825426

Thanks!


----------



## merry-mary

wow! this is so cool!

Can you guess me? I'm due May 10. This babe is my second. I have a 18 mo. old DS


----------



## butterfly1001

Oh, pick me, pick me! I'm due June 21, I don't know yet if I'll be having an ultrasound or not. Here's a pic of me:

http://i22.tinypic.com/21d4u45.jpg


----------



## LittleRockstar

Will you make a prediction for me please? I don't have a picture, but I'm 10 weeks right now and I'm due May 14. I have one three-year-old DD.


----------



## burke-a-bee

Can you guess for my sister?
Here's her photo:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/4...43f85ccf86.jpg


----------



## chrfath

I think you missed me from two pages ago.









I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. No recent photos, but I'm sure I could dig up something if you need. Thanks!


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## yogamama2

I'd love for you to guess! My due date is 6/3/08. I won't be getting an ultrasound unless medically indicated, so I'll find out for sure in June!

I'm going to try to link a picture. Okay - I can't figure it out - sorry! Oh - I already have 2 dds. My oldest is 5 and my youngest will be 3 in January.

Thanks!

Namaste.


----------



## 1Plus2

I'm intrigued!! My edd is March 17th and this will be my 4th baby....my first with my DP. I have three dd's from my previous marriage (7-years-old and identical twins who will be 5 in December) and he has one dd from his (7 1/2-years). I had a m/c 2 1/2 years ago at 12-weeks (any ideas on what that little one was?). We won't be having any ultrasounds so we won't know if you're correct until mid-March.







I could e-mail you a picture of me if you PM me your address. Anything else you need from me?

ETA: Links to two pics of me. The first was taken on 9/17 when I was around 14-weeks. The second was taken early in my first trimester with one of my twin girls.

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...MeSept17th.jpg

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...ndLillie-1.jpg


----------



## *Aimee*

Oh please guess me! I'm due May 2nd, and I'll have an ultrasound some time in January to (hopefully) find out. I dont have any pictures though. Thank you!!


----------



## mamatosaskia

due date 6/26/08, I will (assuming all goes well) have my ultrasound at 20weeks, possibly before due to previous m/c at 10 weeks

What other information do you need?


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

Me? Due somewhere between April 15th and May 1st.







I think I have a picture in my profile here. I'll have an u/s sometime in November.


----------



## bellydance2290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
My guess is for a girl









Yay! I am getting a total girl vibe as welll. I secretly wish for a girl but will honestly be happy either way.

Thank you!! This is such a cool thread!


----------



## angieluvsramon

this looks like fun!!! Im due on march 1st and I am getting my ultrasound on oct 26th.I have 2 little boy's and I dont have any pics right now. Sooooo what do ya think boy or girl????????


----------



## TheGirls

Oh oh guess for me!

I'm due May 6, and will have an ultrasound in late Nov/early Dec. Argh I have a picture somewhere, but can't find it... Will add if I do!

Thanks!


----------



## taylor

Oh, now isn't this neat.

Ananas (







), wachya seein' for me?







:


----------



## buzzjen

If you could guess for me, that would be great. I'm due with #3 on May 3. I have a ds (11/21/02) and a dd (12/13/04). I'm not sure whether we're finding gender out or not. Thanks!


----------



## Eman'smom

Can I play? Sounds like fun, we have a 6 year old boy and a just turned 4 year old girl, we're hoping to find out tomorrow, what this new babe is. I'm due March 21st.


----------



## mysweetw&e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I just have to say, that was beautifully put. There's a lot of people not that in touch with their spirit babies, but you sound like you know them so well already. I know what you mean about hanging around to keep the boy company. I have a spirit baby, a little girl, hanging around it seems just to be there with the one who will be first, my boy. The whispering and giggling description was perfect- I often feel like they're playing.

He's the same way as your boy- very quiet, shy, incredibly loving, and she is the opposite- I already know it's going to be quite a shock when she's born because she's SO different from him.










Aww, thanks! This is my first pg that I've been able to pick up on things like this. With ds I don't even think I was totally sure I was actually having a baby until he came out and the doc put him on my chest, lol. I think this little guy was waiting until I got to this point- he needs me to be really in tune with him.









Thanks again so much, it has been really fun hearing what you think and chatting about all this!


----------



## NJ*Doula

I thought you had already guessed mine, but I don't see my name on the list. I'm due 3/9/08, and there's a link to my pic in my sig. I have an ultrasound in a few days (10/22) so I'll be able to let you know if you're right very soon.


----------



## KariM

Yeah, this sounds fun! We're having an ultrasound on Friday, but don't want to know the gender (and don't know if the doc could determine at 16 weeks anyway).

Our EDD is 04/03/08.


----------



## jsmith2279

I'm due in May and have one boy born in Aug 06!

What's my babe?


----------



## phillybama

Okay, I'm in! I am due February 12th and this is my first. Pics of me and u/s in my signature.
We won't know the results until February though!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Datura* 
Oooh, do me, please. There hasn't been a girl in my husband's family for 65 years, by the way. We have one son already. This babe's due around April 16th.









Well...as risky as it, I'm gonna go with these girl vibes I'm getting!







They're pretty strong, so we'll see.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by **green*faery** 
Hi! What am I having?? I'm due June 4th







Thanks!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kluella* 
Okay, I'll give in to the temptation.
I'm due March 13, with my first. Here is my belly pic at 16 weeks, so almost 3 weeks ago: http://picasaweb.google.com/wooshins...65870788825426

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl- but it looks like there's a boy following right behind her.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merry-mary* 
wow! this is so cool!

Can you guess me? I'm due May 10. This babe is my second. I have a 18 mo. old DS









I'm going to guess you're having another DS


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly1001* 
Oh, pick me, pick me! I'm due June 21, I don't know yet if I'll be having an ultrasound or not. Here's a pic of me:

http://i22.tinypic.com/21d4u45.jpg

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRockstar* 
Will you make a prediction for me please? I don't have a picture, but I'm 10 weeks right now and I'm due May 14. I have one three-year-old DD.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
Can you guess for my sister?
Here's her photo:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/4...43f85ccf86.jpg

I'm thinking girl for her


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrfath* 
I think you missed me from two pages ago.









I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. No recent photos, but I'm sure I could dig up something if you need. Thanks!

Oh, I'm sorry!

I'm thinking boy







I get the feeling the baby you lost was a boy and he's trying to come back?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamama2* 
I'd love for you to guess! My due date is 6/3/08. I won't be getting an ultrasound unless medically indicated, so I'll find out for sure in June!

I'm going to try to link a picture. Okay - I can't figure it out - sorry! Oh - I already have 2 dds. My oldest is 5 and my youngest will be 3 in January.

Thanks!

Namaste.

I'm thinking another girl!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1Plus2* 
I'm intrigued!! My edd is March 17th and this will be my 4th baby....my first with my DP. I have three dd's from my previous marriage (7-years-old and identical twins who will be 5 in December) and he has one dd from his (7 1/2-years). I had a m/c 2 1/2 years ago at 12-weeks (any ideas on what that little one was?). We won't be having any ultrasounds so we won't know if you're correct until mid-March.







I could e-mail you a picture of me if you PM me your address. Anything else you need from me?

ETA: Links to two pics of me. The first was taken on 9/17 when I was around 14-weeks. The second was taken early in my first trimester with one of my twin girls.

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...MeSept17th.jpg

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...ndLillie-1.jpg

I'm thinking boy









ETA: Oops, forgot the rest!
The name that popped into my head was Taylor, but that doesn't help much since it can go either way









I think the baby you lost was a boy. I'm not sure if it's the same boy- I'm kind of getting the feeling that it's not. But I am thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Oh please guess me! I'm due May 2nd, and I'll have an ultrasound some time in January to (hopefully) find out. I dont have any pictures though. Thank you!!

I'm gonna say girl







Your DS is absolutely adorable, btw.


----------



## Datura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well...as risky as it, I'm gonna go with these girl vibes I'm getting!







They're pretty strong, so we'll see.


Oh good, its not just me, lol. My mom, friend and I are all thinking pink but hubby's family thinks its a pipe dream. Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
due date 6/26/08, I will (assuming all goes well) have my ultrasound at 20weeks, possibly before due to previous m/c at 10 weeks

What other information do you need?

This is kind of a tricky one. I keep picking up on a girl- but she may be the recent miscarriage. I was thinking boy at first, but that doesn't feel quite right, either. So...I'm going to go with girl, because I'm picking up on both vibes so much, but the girl vibe is the one that keeps coming back.

Do you have a picture I could see before I make the final decision?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ATenthMuse~* 
Me? Due somewhere between April 15th and May 1st.







I think I have a picture in my profile here. I'll have an u/s sometime in November.

I'm seeing a boy- a *big* boy, actually!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
Oh oh guess for me!

I'm due May 6, and will have an ultrasound in late Nov/early Dec. Argh I have a picture somewhere, but can't find it... Will add if I do!

Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## tsume

How awesome! Can you do me please?







:

me at Christmas with a cold.

We have boy/girl/girl. In August the older two told us we were having another baby (boychik knew we were pregnant with the second before we told him and with the third he knew before we did), but I got my period (even though it was weeks late).

boychik says we're having more babies and I'd like to see if you see the same as him.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taylor* 
Oh, now isn't this neat.

Ananas (







), wachya seein' for me?







:

OMG, Taylor, I'm so dumb.





















I saw the wink and was like, "That's odd, I wonder what the meaning was there",

and then saw "G" and it didn't click and finally saw "X" and I was like "Oooooh, yeah, duh".









Would you kill me if I said boy?







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buzzjen* 
If you could guess for me, that would be great. I'm due with #3 on May 3. I have a ds (11/21/02) and a dd (12/13/04). I'm not sure whether we're finding gender out or not. Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
Can I play? Sounds like fun, we have a 6 year old boy and a just turned 4 year old girl, we're hoping to find out tomorrow, what this new babe is. I'm due March 21st.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetw&e* 
Aww, thanks! This is my first pg that I've been able to pick up on things like this. With ds I don't even think I was totally sure I was actually having a baby until he came out and the doc put him on my chest, lol. I think this little guy was waiting until I got to this point- he needs me to be really in tune with him.









Thanks again so much, it has been really fun hearing what you think and chatting about all this!

Have you checked out the spirit babies thread? It's not very active, but I love hearing new stories.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GathererGirl* 
I thought you had already guessed mine, but I don't see my name on the list. I'm due 3/9/08, and there's a link to my pic in my sig. I have an ultrasound in a few days (10/22) so I'll be able to let you know if you're right very soon.

I keep getting girl vibes, but I'm feeling boy vibes so strongly that I have to say boy.







I keep getting the girl vibes enough that I've actually typed out "girl" a few times, but...it instantly feels so wrong that I have to erase it. So, yes, I'm going with boy.


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## taylor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
OMG, Taylor, I'm so dumb.





















I saw the wink and was like, "That's odd, I wonder what the meaning was there",

and then saw "G" and it didn't click and finally saw "X" and I was like "Oooooh, yeah, duh".









Would you kill me if I said boy?







:









No. I <3 my boys. I fear my husband is incapable of making a girl anyhow.


----------



## NJ*Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I keep getting girl vibes, but I'm feeling boy vibes so strongly that I have to say boy.







I keep getting the girl vibes enough that I've actually typed out "girl" a few times, but...it instantly feels so wrong that I have to erase it. So, yes, I'm going with boy.









I'm with you on all of this! I thought girl right off, then started gettins strong girl vibes at about 8 weeks. At 12 weeks I had a NT scan and the tech thought girl, but that's still very early. Since then I still have strong boy vibes but can only bring myself to call the baby "she"! If I hadn't had that NT I'd think I had one of each in there.


----------



## saslewis11

Will you guess for me? I'm due in May 08 and have a 2 year old ds...This is a picture of us...

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...ac60709842.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## chrfath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Oh, I'm sorry!

I'm thinking boy







I get the feeling the baby you lost was a boy and he's trying to come back?


Hmmmm. I had always wanted another boy. I was so glad DD was a girl so we wouldn't be comparing her to her older brother. She has down syndrome - she is the perfect girl I never knew I wanted. I always said I wanted all boys. I don't know if I ever lost a child, my OB thought that I may have had miscarriage at one point, but I never knew I was pregnant.









I have been convincing myself a girl would be practical for bedrooms and the like. But, a boy would be fantastic!!!

I guess we'll find out in May. Very cool, thanks.


----------



## wowbaby42

Okay, go for it... I am stumped with this one. I knew immediatly with my others, called them by name the entire pregnancy, and never had an u/s. At this time I do not know if we will have an u/s. I am due March 9th.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...2/100_0248.jpg


----------



## Summertime Mommy

Will you guess mine too? I am due around June 15. Right now we have 3 girls and a boy.


----------



## Mindi22

Can you guess mine, too? I'm due in mid-February. I have one son, who is almost 3, and there are some pics of him on our website in my signature line. I believe that there are one or two of me in there as well, although they are a few years old. Here's one of the whole family right after DS's birth
Oh, and we're not planning on finding out the sex of the baby before birth.
Thanks!
Mindi


----------



## 1Plus2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









ETA: Oops, forgot the rest!
The name that popped into my head was Taylor, but that doesn't help much since it can go either way









I think the baby you lost was a boy. I'm not sure if it's the same boy- I'm kind of getting the feeling that it's not. But I am thinking boy









Thanks!!! I'm getting boy vibes too but is that me wanting a boy (it would be a change of pace







) or truly getting the vibe. I'll know for sure in March and will let you know when I do!!

I don't know if the baby I lost would be the same one I have now. It was with my ex-DH and this is the first baby conceived with my DP.

Thanks again...this was fun!!!


----------



## *Aimee*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm gonna say girl







Your DS is absolutely adorable, btw.

Oh thank you!! I had a dream this baby was a girl, the chinese birth charts say girl, and some other quiz online I took....









Thank you again!


----------



## Saramomofmany

Can you try to guess for me? I'm 17 weeks pregnant(Due March 27th). I do have an ultrasound on Nov. 2nd, hoping to find out gender, but you just never know.

Thanks, Sara


----------



## mamatosaskia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
This is kind of a tricky one. I keep picking up on a girl- but she may be the recent miscarriage. I was thinking boy at first, but that doesn't feel quite right, either. So...I'm going to go with girl, because I'm picking up on both vibes so much, but the girl vibe is the one that keeps coming back.

Do you have a picture I could see before I make the final decision?

Sure, here is a recent picture of me taken by my daughter.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...r&linkid=link4

So curious to hear what you think!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing a boy- a *big* boy, actually!









Lol. Right before I checked this thread, the thought popped into my head that I am baking a big baby!









TY! Be back after the u/s.


----------



## tallulahma

ooh, me too?

I am due may 12!

This is a pic of me, dd, and dh this summer.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...0590442_21.jpg


----------



## ripcurlgirl26

Me too! I'm due March 24, and have a 19 month old boy. This pregnancy is the same as my last, except I don't have near the amount of nausea/throwing up and early movement. Thanks!


----------



## Funnie

Could you take a guess for me too? I am due March 25 with #3 we have to boys already. I have felt it is a girl all along and the u/s ssid girl but was hard to see. Thank You


----------



## doulanichole

Oooohhh, I wanna play too! I am due in March with baby #5. Having a u/s next Tues., but hoping not to discover the gender. There is a picture of me here in my previous pg http://www.enlightenedbirth.com/contact.html. Thanks and I look forward to your response!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Guessing boy for you







Actually, I'm seeing a few boys for you. Not all at once, though, don't worry.









Thanks for guessing. I was feeling like it was a boy. Just to let you know I found out on Monday that there was not a heartbeat and the baby measured six weeks. Yesterday, I miscarried. Thanks for guessing. I hope there are several little boys in our future. I will have you guess again when we are pregnant again.


----------



## JustJamie

Do me! Do me!!

I'm 17 weeks pregnant, due March 25. I have the "big" ultrasound scheduled for Oct 31.


----------



## tolovemercy

Oh wow, this is so cool. I'm due at the very end of March (26th?, 28th?) I'm 17weeks right now, and will be having a routine ultrasound in about 3 weeks. Could you guess my babe's gender? If it really helps, here's a link to a blog post with my picture, taken when I was maybe 11 or 12 weeks.
http://tolovemercy.blogspot.com/2007/09/i-think_17.html

TIA!!!


----------



## taralsnyder

I would love for you to guess the sex of my baby since we are not planning on finding out. I am due 3/23/08. Thank you! I look forward to your response.
-Tara


----------



## 1Plus2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Just to let you know I found out on Monday that there was not a heartbeat and the baby measured six weeks. Yesterday, I miscarried. Thanks for guessing. I hope there are several little boys in our future. I will have you guess again when we are pregnant again.

I'm so sorry. It's a journey I too have been on as well. I pray that peace and healing find you quickly.


----------



## lilkat

Cool! Will you do me, too?

I'm due 3/18/2008 w/ #1, and I'm 19w+2d today. There's aren't any pics of me online, but I hope to be posting my belly pics in my DDC sometime pretty soon.


----------



## SumnerRain

Oooh, this is neat, can you guess for me too? I am 7w6d pregnant with my 3rd bio child, but 4th baby.

#1 is my husband's bio son, my adopted son born 5/96

#2 is mine & dh's bio son born 10/97

#3 is mine & dh's bio son born 3/05

#4 is mine and ds's bio son due 5/08

No pictures of my belly, I am too early to show, but here is a pre-preg pic of me http://www.sumnerrain.com/wp-content...11/heather.jpg.

Thanks in advance


----------



## the elyse

how fun! my myspace page link is in my signature. lots of info there! no ultrasounds, so we'll have to wait till feb/march to find out for sure!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
Yeah, this sounds fun! We're having an ultrasound on Friday, but don't want to know the gender (and don't know if the doc could determine at 16 weeks anyway).

Our EDD is 04/03/08.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Melissa** 
I'm due in May and have one boy born in Aug 06!

What's my babe?

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillybama* 
Okay, I'm in! I am due February 12th and this is my first. Pics of me and u/s in my signature.
We won't know the results until February though!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
How awesome! Can you do me please?







:

me at Christmas with a cold.

We have boy/girl/girl. In August the older two told us we were having another baby (boychik knew we were pregnant with the second before we told him and with the third he knew before we did), but I got my period (even though it was weeks late).

boychik says we're having more babies and I'd like to see if you see the same as him.









I feel like I'm seeing boy/girl twins. If not, I'm definitely seeing a boy, and I think there's a girl out there too.


----------



## buzzjen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









That's what I've been thinking, too. I guess we'll see...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witch au lait* 
6/12 (but mind you I'm aiming for Midsummer, and I was right when I said my first would be on Samhain at the end of the first week in November, and my third would be on her father's birthday - Admittedly I was wrong when I said my second would be a feb 29th baby, but ONLY by an hour!!! so 2-3, not bad. Summer solstice I say.)

i

ii

Twin boys, right?







oh geez







: like I need that!









Hmm... another girl...

I'm still saying girl







But hey, mama's instinct is more powerful than mine, right?


----------



## angieluvsramon

me, me you forgot about me!!!!







:







:


----------



## Naomismom

My turn! I'm due May 26 and I already have one girl.


----------



## tsume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I feel like I'm seeing boy/girl twins. If not, I'm definitely seeing a boy, and I think there's a girl out there too.

You are right!









Our 4 year old says the next baby is going to be a "boy AND a girl momma" and out almost 6 year old says the next baby is definitely a boy.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witch au lait* 
P.S. If it is a girl, light or dark??? River is light like her daddy. It would be neat if Meadow was dark. My boys are like that, 1 fair, 1 dark.

Or is it Raven? I was kind of thinking Raven was a boy...

Oh geez, I can't believe I have to wait until June to know who it is!!! *sigh*
I'm going to go knit something.









I'm seeing light complexion, but darker hair. Maybe a light shade of brown. I'm not really picking up on much more than that









The name Raven is striking a chord, though. Meadow doesn't quite fit this one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saslewis11* 
Will you guess for me? I'm due in May 08 and have a 2 year old ds...This is a picture of us...

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...ac60709842.jpg

Thank you!









I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wowbaby42* 
Okay, go for it... I am stumped with this one. I knew immediatly with my others, called them by name the entire pregnancy, and never had an u/s. At this time I do not know if we will have an u/s. I am due March 9th.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...2/100_0248.jpg

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Summertime Mommy* 
Will you guess mine too? I am due around June 15. Right now we have 3 girls and a boy.

I'm going to guess girl









I'm seeing her being born in the water, too. Is that the plan? She looks big, too


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindi22* 
Can you guess mine, too? I'm due in mid-February. I have one son, who is almost 3, and there are some pics of him on our website in my signature line. I believe that there are one or two of me in there as well, although they are a few years old. Here's one of the whole family right after DS's birth
Oh, and we're not planning on finding out the sex of the baby before birth.
Thanks!
Mindi

I'm getting pretty strong girl vibes


----------



## Eman'smom

You were right for us we are having a little girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany* 
Can you try to guess for me? I'm 17 weeks pregnant(Due March 27th). I do have an ultrasound on Nov. 2nd, hoping to find out gender, but you just never know.

Thanks, Sara

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
Sure, here is a recent picture of me taken by my daughter.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...r&linkid=link4

So curious to hear what you think!

Okay- I'm going to go with girl.







Thanks for the picture, it did help.


----------



## wowbaby42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Too funny...when I do get an idea of what it may be I always think girl and often refer to baby as her or she...and for the life of me can not settle on a boy's name, but the girl's name was a cinch... Wow! I can't wait to find out in March!!! I guess I need to quit questioning myself!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inchijen* 
ooh, me too?

I am due may 12!

This is a pic of me, dd, and dh this summer.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...0590442_21.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripcurlgirl26* 
Me too! I'm due March 24, and have a 19 month old boy. This pregnancy is the same as my last, except I don't have near the amount of nausea/throwing up and early movement. Thanks!

You've got me stumped







Do you have any pictures I could see, of either you or your son? I understand if you don't want to share any, but it might help a little.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funnie* 
Could you take a guess for me too? I am due March 25 with #3 we have to boys already. I have felt it is a girl all along and the u/s ssid girl but was hard to see. Thank You

I'm feeling girl, too


----------



## katheek77

Ok...this is going to sound crazy. I've had two miscarriages. Maybe. According to preg. tests and bleeding. According to the doctors, *possibly* one ("lost" twin, possibly). I have a very strong feeling about the last miscarriage, though, and would like to know what gender you see...IF I had the two miscarriages, dates (of miscarriage) were Nov '05 and Aug '07. The Aug '07 is the one the doc says I was "never pregnant" despite a 4 week late VERY heavy period, "feeling" pregnant, and a positive home pregnancy test, and having definite ideas on the gender. Anyway, DD was born July '06. Any more on the way (I really don't want anymore, but the Aug '07 was a total accident, so, I guess I ought to be prepared.







) ?

Pic of me and DD http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=HPIM0343.jpg TIA


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulanichole* 
Oooohhh, I wanna play too! I am due in March with baby #5. Having a u/s next Tues., but hoping not to discover the gender. There is a picture of me here in my previous pg http://www.enlightenedbirth.com/contact.html. Thanks and I look forward to your response!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Thanks for guessing. I was feeling like it was a boy. Just to let you know I found out on Monday that there was not a heartbeat and the baby measured six weeks. Yesterday, I miscarried. Thanks for guessing. I hope there are several little boys in our future. I will have you guess again when we are pregnant again.

So sorry


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustJamie* 
Do me! Do me!!

I'm 17 weeks pregnant, due March 25. I have the "big" ultrasound scheduled for Oct 31.

I'm going to guess boy.









You actually had me stumped for a bit, so I went away to clear my head, came back, and instantly got those boy vibes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tolovemercy* 
Oh wow, this is so cool. I'm due at the very end of March (26th?, 28th?) I'm 17weeks right now, and will be having a routine ultrasound in about 3 weeks. Could you guess my babe's gender? If it really helps, here's a link to a blog post with my picture, taken when I was maybe 11 or 12 weeks.
http://tolovemercy.blogspot.com/2007/09/i-think_17.html

TIA!!!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taralsnyder* 
I would love for you to guess the sex of my baby since we are not planning on finding out. I am due 3/23/08. Thank you! I look forward to your response.
-Tara

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilkat* 
Cool! Will you do me, too?

I'm due 3/18/2008 w/ #1, and I'm 19w+2d today. There's aren't any pics of me online, but I hope to be posting my belly pics in my DDC sometime pretty soon.

I'm seeing a girl- with lots of dark curly hair at birth.


----------



## healthnutmama

I'm 18w pregnant with my 4th. I'm due March 20th. We're not having an u/s so we won't know the sex for sure until birth.

16.5w Belly Side

16.5w Belly Front

16.5w Belly Full


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SumnerRain* 
Oooh, this is neat, can you guess for me too? I am 7w6d pregnant with my 3rd bio child, but 4th baby.

#1 is my husband's bio son, my adopted son born 5/96

#2 is mine & dh's bio son born 10/97

#3 is mine & dh's bio son born 3/05

#4 is mine and ds's bio son due 5/08

No pictures of my belly, I am too early to show, but here is a pre-preg pic of me http://www.sumnerrain.com/wp-content...11/heather.jpg.

Thanks in advance









I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the elyse* 
how fun! my myspace page link is in my signature. lots of info there! no ultrasounds, so we'll have to wait till feb/march to find out for sure!









I have the feeling it's a girl


----------



## J-Max

Me, me please!
I am due end of Jan with #4

here are a few pics of me if it will help


----------



## lilkat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing a girl- with lots of dark curly hair at birth.









Thanks! I'd better warn DH about the dark hair (we're both blond)!







Sounds like she'll look just like her Gran, whom we are naming her after


----------



## sapientia

ok, if you feel up to it I'd love a guess







I'm almost 16 weeks. Thanks bunches!


----------



## rad

How fun! If you feel up to it could you guess mine? I'm due around March 21 with my 5th. Thanks so much!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angieluvsramon* 
me, me you forgot about me!!!!







:







:

Oops, I'm sorry! I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 
My turn! I'm due May 26 and I already have one girl.

I'm thinking girl- a little one


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Ok...this is going to sound crazy. I've had two miscarriages. Maybe. According to preg. tests and bleeding. According to the doctors, *possibly* one ("lost" twin, possibly). I have a very strong feeling about the last miscarriage, though, and would like to know what gender you see...IF I had the two miscarriages, dates (of miscarriage) were Nov '05 and Aug '07. The Aug '07 is the one the doc says I was "never pregnant" despite a 4 week late VERY heavy period, "feeling" pregnant, and a positive home pregnancy test, and having definite ideas on the gender. Anyway, DD was born July '06. Any more on the way (I really don't want anymore, but the Aug '07 was a total accident, so, I guess I ought to be prepared.







) ?

Pic of me and DD http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=HPIM0343.jpg TIA

I feel like the first miscarriage was a boy.

The Aug '07 miscarriage- I'm picking up a definite pregnancy there, and I'm thinking pretty strongly it was a girl.

I feel like that little girl will come back to you. I also feel like I'm seeing a boy out there for you.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthnutmama* 
I'm 18w pregnant with my 4th. I'm due March 20th. We're not having an u/s so we won't know the sex for sure until birth.

16.5w Belly Side

16.5w Belly Front

16.5w Belly Full

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
Me, me please!
I am due end of Jan with #4

here are a few pics of me if it will help

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapientia* 
ok, if you feel up to it I'd love a guess







I'm almost 16 weeks. Thanks bunches!

Thinking boy









I'm also sensing a really strong connection between him and your older DS, btw. Don't really know why.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rad* 
How fun! If you feel up to it could you guess mine? I'm due around March 21 with my 5th. Thanks so much!









Hmm...I'm going to have to come back after thinking about you for a bit.







Do you have any pictures of either yourself or any of your children?


----------



## katheek77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I feel like the first miscarriage was a boy.

The Aug '07 miscarriage- I'm picking up a definite pregnancy there, and I'm thinking pretty strongly it was a girl.

I feel like that little girl will come back to you. I also feel like I'm seeing a boy out there for you.

Thank you...you confirmed what I already thought about the August one...right before I lost her, I had a dream and knew she wouldn't be staying. In the dream, she was called "Eve/Evie" which is not even a name I would have really considered, but it was VERY strongly *her* name. (I was about 6-8 weeks along with both miscarriages, so, too early to tell).

Wow, another girl and a boy. I'm not pregnant right now, right????









Thanks...very interesting.


----------



## mommycakes

mommycakes, due with my 2nd on March 26th. I have a u/s scheduled for the middle of next month but won't be finding out the sex.


----------



## ripcurlgirl26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
You've got me stumped







Do you have any pictures I could see, of either you or your son? I understand if you don't want to share any, but it might help a little.

Aw, sorry to be difficult.









Here's my latest belly pic - http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...26/16weeks.jpg

And here's a family pic, although it's from June - http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/DSC_0127.jpg


----------



## rad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Hmm...I'm going to have to come back after thinking about you for a bit.







Do you have any pictures of either yourself or any of your children?









I don't have a group shot but here's a few pictures.
Youngest DS
Middle kiddos
Oldest DS
Me and DH (no belly pic of me yet)


----------



## olivia_

ltrasound is MONDAY!!!! What do you think????


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommycakes* 
mommycakes, due with my 2nd on March 26th. I have a u/s scheduled for the middle of next month but won't be finding out the sex.

My cute little family:
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...apush07150.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## nugglemama

Oh this sounds fun. I am due with baby #5 in March.
Here is a family picture http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/8...805/161716.jpg
And a 19 week belly shot http://media3.dropshots.com/photos/8...270_211422.jpg

Also how many more children do you see? Thank you.


----------



## Diva Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Thanks! Will find out soon enough!


----------



## Naomismom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl- a little one









What do you mean by "a little one"? You mean like a preemie?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 
What do you mean by "a little one"? You mean like a preemie?

No, I'm not thinking she'll be premature, just small- 6-7 pounds probably.


----------



## Naomismom

whew!!!!

thanks for clarifying and guessing!


----------



## Lolafanana

I don't know if you'll even get to this being that you have so many responses BUT I would love for you to guess. I'm due March 2nd with my 2nd and will find out when he or she is born!

Thanks!

Do you need any photos? (I don't know how to link them but can ask hubby tomorrow)

Diana


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripcurlgirl26* 
Aw, sorry to be difficult.









Here's my latest belly pic - http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...26/16weeks.jpg

And here's a family pic, although it's from June - http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/DSC_0127.jpg

I'm going to say girl









I keep picking up that you might have twins someday, too...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rad* 







I don't have a group shot but here's a few pictures.
Youngest DS
Middle kiddos
Oldest DS
Me and DH (no belly pic of me yet)


I'm going to say boy...but there's definitely a girl waiting. I'm getting such strong girl vibes, actually, but...I think I will go with boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olivia_* 
ltrasound is MONDAY!!!! What do you think????

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugglemama* 
Oh this sounds fun. I am due with baby #5 in March.
Here is a family picture http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/8...805/161716.jpg
And a 19 week belly shot http://media3.dropshots.com/photos/8...270_211422.jpg

Also how many more children do you see? Thank you.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolafanana* 
I don't know if you'll even get to this being that you have so many responses BUT I would love for you to guess. I'm due March 2nd with my 2nd and will find out when he or she is born!

Thanks!

Do you need any photos? (I don't know how to link them but can ask hubby tomorrow)

Diana

I have a suspicion, but a picture would be helpful


----------



## TheGirls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









I hope you're right! We've had a streak of boys around here lately, and I wouldn't mind a girlie...


----------



## nugglemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









I would be very happy if this baby is a boy. My youngest could use another male.







My feeling have been strong towards girl though.


----------



## Bellejar

Hi I'm due March 23rd. Here are some photos of my family. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1&id=696631745
Do you have any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellejar* 
Hi I'm due March 23rd. Here are some photos of my family. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1&id=696631745
Do you have any thoughts?
Thanks!

I can't see the pictures, I don't have a Facebook.


----------



## Bellejar

oops! Here is my husbands blog he has some photos up too.
http://galactic-patrol.spaces.live.com/


----------



## mleh99

Hi I'm due March 24, but I'll have an ultrasound next month. I have a strong feeling one way, but I'm curious to know what you think!


----------



## audy82

my ds is 7.5 mo and i was recentley spotting, not sure if i'm implanting or having first light period. my picture is at http://epaullow.com/main.php Any hints? Thank You







My most recent pics are in week 33 at epaullow.com


----------



## ripcurlgirl26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to say girl









I keep picking up that you might have twins someday, too...


Twins run on the maternal side of my family where there are 3 sets, but I do hope to never prove you true on that. This is the last baby and DH is getting snipped, heh! We're finding out Nov. 1, so I'll be sure to come back and update. Thanks!


----------



## mommycakes

Thanks. I've been leaning toward boy too, but it's hard to say. I think I'd like another girl so am keeping that possibility open. I think I'm mostly just trusting my dd b/c she's so insistent our baby's a little brother.

P.S. I was not prego in that photo--does that matter?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellejar* 
oops! Here is my husbands blog he has some photos up too.
http://galactic-patrol.spaces.live.com/

Thanks! I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mleh99* 
Hi I'm due March 24, but I'll have an ultrasound next month. I have a strong feeling one way, but I'm curious to know what you think!

I'm guessing girl









By the way, have you ever had a miscarriage?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audy82* 
my ds is 7.5 mo and i was recentley spotting, not sure if i'm implanting or having first light period. my picture is at http://epaullow.com/main.php Any hints? Thank You







My most recent pics are in week 33 at epaullow.com










I'm not really picking up on a pregnancy at the moment- though there definitely is at least another boy and a girl out there for you. I'm picturing the little boy to have darker coloring than your DS.

You're absolutely gorgeous, btw. You look a lot like a friend of mine.


----------



## terrabella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing light complexion, but darker hair. Maybe a light shade of brown. I'm not really picking up on much more than that









The name Raven is striking a chord, though. Meadow doesn't quite fit this one.

Oh wow! Thanks. I'm not sure why I always thought Raven was a boy.







Hope she doesn't mind!







Thank you. So much for suprises. Oh, well. I always was bad about that.







Darn, I was really hoping to speed things along with twins. Oh well, It seems that I've always known one would certainly come really late anyway, so, why rush?








Oooh, Wolf will be bummed, he wanted a boy, last time and this time.


----------



## kehliouise

well so you guessed boy for me....i cried afterward...being emotional and all and convinced i have to have a girl....so guessing you are right...do you see any girls for me in the future...i wanst really planning on giving birth again though...and are you getting any suggestions for boy names?


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## Jessmomto2

I would love to have you guess. I'm due March 14, just turned 26 last month and ovulated on June 22. We have 2 little boys now and I have no clue what this little one is but night of implantation I had a dream that we had (what we assumed) was a little boy and I held him and nursed him and cuddled him for what felt like a long time (family had all been called and told) and then I remembered that we hadn't actually checked and baby was a girl. We will be having an u/s but hopefully not finding out since I would like to be surprised. So, any guesses?


----------



## JustJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.









You actually had me stumped for a bit, so I went away to clear my head, came back, and instantly got those boy vibes.









Boy is my guess, too; I was right about my daughter being a girl! I'll post back when I know for sure.


----------



## rabrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy for you









You were right! He was spreadin' everything today on the u/s to be sure we knew!









Jenn


----------



## smarie

Due on Feb. 10, My birthday!!! I've already had my ultrasound on 9/27 and it confirmed what I knew all along. Go ahead and take a guess!


----------



## azzuranotte

If you don't mind, I'm due March 28 and will be having an ultrasound on November 8. I don't have any pictures online currently. Sorry.


----------



## olivia_

My post got cut off by accident! We are expecting our second baby March 8/08. We have one girl. Here is a link to a recent family portrait - I was around 8 weeks pregnant in this picture!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...7&id=521640719
Thanks!!


----------



## Summertime Mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









I'm seeing her being born in the water, too. Is that the plan? She looks big, too









I'm kind of guessing it will be a girl too, but it would be awesome to have another boy, and I do typically have big babies, so I could see that too.

I highly doubt we'll have a water birth though, because I have a thing about still bodies of water. Baths and pools seriously gross me out.


----------



## Mindi22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting pretty strong girl vibes









Fun, I'm getting girl vibes, too- Thanks for your input! I'll let you know in February (hopefully not much sooner) if we're right!
-Mindi


----------



## audy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm not really picking up on a pregnancy at the moment- though there definitely is at least another boy and a girl out there for you. I'm picturing the little boy to have darker coloring than your DS.

You're absolutely gorgeous, btw. You look a lot like a friend of mine.

So I will have 2 more kids? A boy and a girl? Thanks for the compliments too! Made my day xoxo


----------



## Funnie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm feeling girl, too









Thank You!


----------



## transformed

Hey psychic! I dont have a pic, how are you gonna guess?  Take a shot at mine. We're due in December.


----------



## mleh99

That is what I am guessing too!

I don't know if I've had a miscarriage. I had really weird cycles a few months prior to this pregnancy. Once it was eight weeks before my period came, and then it was 'different' (trying not to get graphic here) for 3 days before a normal period came. I wondered if it was a miscarriage, but never got checked out...interesting.


----------



## mrsc

oh. i wanna play too. I'm due in June. Do you need a picture?


----------



## Romana

Me too!







I'm due March 9. Baby measured due March 4 today. I'm afraid I don't share photos . . . let me know if you'd like any other info to help guess.

Oh, we have a 19 mo dd, born on the full moon.









*Obviously, we did not find out the sex at our 20wk u/s today . . . so the definitive answer won't come until March.


----------



## cicely_m

Hey, good job, Ananas! Ultrasound yesterday showed a very clear girl with three little girl lines between her legs.


----------



## SumnerRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Oh I hope you are right!







This little one is our last and I REALLY want my little girl before we close down shop!


----------



## ethansemi

Wow!1 What a hot topic!! I'm due 11/1/07  do you need any more info??


----------



## ananas

*For those awaiting guesses*- I will be back at some point today to catch up on some guesses, don't worry! I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep and get some offline stuff done, so I'll be away for a bit today, but I will be back!


----------



## KariM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl










Thanks!

We did have the ultrasound today, but didn't ask for the doc to tell us the gender.

Just curious - does this pic make any difference?









*http://tinyurl.com/347nhr*


----------



## optimism

I am due May 20th or so. This will be our third child in 3 and a half years, the older two are the same gender, but I don't want to tell you which.







FWIW, I really want one more of the same, but of course would be just as happy with the opposite gender.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witch au lait* 
Can I ask you just one more thing? I've heard you say to some mamas that you see a baby or two coming back.

I had an abortion early, w/ DH that I have always painfully deeply regretted. Is that one of mine here or coming do you think? I am very certain about my children, the six I've mentioned, but on this issue I feel too clouded. Always wanting, and therefore never trusting myself to reading well. If you can pick it up, I would love the peace of knowing. I've always known my children as souls w/ names, usually sex too (until today







), but never as a sight, I only know after they are born who/which they are. And I just get nothing about that first baby. I was so young, and barely along.







: I've always carried the pain of, unlike a miscarriage, I refused that one, YKWIM? Why should it come back? Urgh.







If you can pick up anything, that'd be lovely. Thank you









Well...I'm picking up something special about Raven, and I'm not quite sure what it is. From what I'm picking up on, I think she's a crystal child. I think she's definitely coming for a reason, and I think she knows what that reason is.

I'm really not answering your question here, am I?







Raven may very well be the child you aborted. It could just be that she knows you're ready for her now, ready to accept and be taught from her.

Just a thought really.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmomto2* 
I would love to have you guess. I'm due March 14, just turned 26 last month and ovulated on June 22. We have 2 little boys now and I have no clue what this little one is but night of implantation I had a dream that we had (what we assumed) was a little boy and I held him and nursed him and cuddled him for what felt like a long time (family had all been called and told) and then I remembered that we hadn't actually checked and baby was a girl. We will be having an u/s but hopefully not finding out since I would like to be surprised. So, any guesses?

I'm thinking the dream may mean that you're having a boy, with a girl to follow soon after, because that's what I'm picking up on. I'm really getting strong boy vibes, but that girl is definitely out there, too.


----------



## lylas

Hi! Can you guess mine? I'm 10 weeks pregnant with my 3rd. Any info you might need? THANKS!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smarie* 
Due on Feb. 10, My birthday!!! I've already had my ultrasound on 9/27 and it confirmed what I knew all along. Go ahead and take a guess!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azzuranotte* 
If you don't mind, I'm due March 28 and will be having an ultrasound on November 8. I don't have any pictures online currently. Sorry.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olivia_* 
My post got cut off by accident! We are expecting our second baby March 8/08. We have one girl. Here is a link to a recent family portrait - I was around 8 weeks pregnant in this picture!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...7&id=521640719
Thanks!!

Well, at first I had said girl for you. Now after seeing your picture, I'm changing my guess to boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
Hey psychic! I dont have a pic, how are you gonna guess?  Take a shot at mine. We're due in December.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









That is my guess as well! (Might be wishful thinking, not sure.







)

(And everyone who comes up to me guesses boy too. I havent had ONE girl guess!)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsc* 
oh. i wanna play too. I'm due in June. Do you need a picture?

It would be helpful, yes. I'm going to say boy but won't put the guess up until I see the picture.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
Me too!







I'm due March 9. Baby measured due March 4 today. I'm afraid I don't share photos . . . let me know if you'd like any other info to help guess.

Oh, we have a 19 mo dd, born on the full moon.









*Obviously, we did not find out the sex at our 20wk u/s today . . . so the definitive answer won't come until March.

I'm going to guess boy









A big one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ethansemi* 
Wow!1 What a hot topic!! I'm due 11/1/07  do you need any more info??

I'm going to say girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *optimism* 
I am due May 20th or so. This will be our third child in 3 and a half years, the older two are the same gender, but I don't want to tell you which.







FWIW, I really want one more of the same, but of course would be just as happy with the opposite gender.

I'm guessing boy.







Your two older children are girls, huh?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lylas* 
Hi! Can you guess mine? I'm 10 weeks pregnant with my 3rd. Any info you might need? THANKS!!

I'm thinking boy, though a picture would be helpful.


----------



## lilkat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing a girl- with lots of dark curly hair at birth.









We had the big u/s today, but saw nothing 100% conclusive. Based on lack of boys parts, though, the tech ventured a 75% positive guess that it's a girl! We'll find out for sure in March, but I'm already giving myself credit for guessing right, and you can, too, if you want









Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilkat* 
We had the big u/s today, but saw nothing 100% conclusive. Based on lack of boys parts, though, the tech ventured a 75% positive guess that it's a girl! We'll find out for sure in March, but I'm already giving myself credit for guessing right, and you can, too, if you want









Thanks!

Allright! I'll put you down as a correct guess for now- we can always change it later









Congratulations on a (maybe) girl!


----------



## mrsc

never posted a pic before. let's hope this works.
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...t/DSCF0936.jpg


----------



## Lolafanana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I have a suspicion, but a picture would be helpful









Here are 2 pics i was able to uncover from the archives :

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...347/t_=8399347

I don't have any of me during this pregnancy- hope its ok!

Thanks!
Diana


----------



## kehliouise

...


----------



## Jessmomto2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking the dream may mean that you're having a boy, with a girl to follow soon after, because that's what I'm picking up on. I'm really getting strong boy vibes, but that girl is definitely out there, too.

That would work for me! : ) I don't have a huge preference either way. I would love to have another boy but a girl would probably be great too! Hopefully not too soon after, lol, I'm scared of this almost 3 year apart gap between #2 and #3.


----------



## DeChRi

Oh boy I have to get in on this! My baby is due 11/12.

This pregnancy has been surrounded by a lot of emotional turmoil and I don't feel as in touch with this baby as I did my DD1. I either get the feeling baby will come quite early (as reassurance) or quite late (because I am not sure I am ready!), but no where close to my EDD. Any thoughts?

Also, any more babies in my future?
















And will the laundry get done today? (Oh wait, I don't need anyone to tell me it won't get done...







)

Thanks so much in advance!!








:


----------



## kosheng

oops!! it's a boy!

maybe you were picking up on our secret wish to have another girl...







:

we aren't trading him, though. he's perfect!


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## terrabella

*@}-`-}-,-'-*


----------



## 3busters

What a fun gift you have! Thank you for sharing.
I am 9 weeks pg with my third and due 5/25. Next u/s in Jan.
Blessings to you,
Cody


----------



## PoolSide

Okay i'll play.

Kid #3.

I have two boys. I edited my Sig, to take out the gender since i *know*

but it would be interesting to see what you think.


----------



## knowerofnada

I'm due in two days on Monday (10/22). I have not found out the gender. Let's hear your guess!


----------



## Mama~Love

Could you tell me if there are any more babies in my future??


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsc* 
never posted a pic before. let's hope this works.
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...t/DSCF0936.jpg

I'll stick with my boy guess


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolafanana* 
Here are 2 pics i was able to uncover from the archives :

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...347/t_=8399347

I don't have any of me during this pregnancy- hope its ok!

Thanks!
Diana

Okay, I'm going to guess girl


----------



## mrsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'll stick with my boy guess









I have a strong feeling it's a boy too! I hope we're both right


----------



## Lolafanana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, I'm going to guess girl










wow. ok! I have a very strong 'boy' vibe but i would be more than happy with another girl!

I'll let you know late February/ early March!

Thank you so much!








Diana


----------



## lolaroo

I'm twelve weeks, due may 1. No ultrasound.

Thanks


----------



## smarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Absolutely right!!! It's a girl!!


----------



## knowerofnada

You're quickly missing your window to guess!


----------



## XanaduMama

Cool--do me, do me! I'm due 3/17...having ultrasound on Friday but probably won't find out (unless by accident). Whaddya think?


----------



## ananas

For those still awaiting guesses- I'm really sick, and can't get out of bed. I'm sorry guys.







I'll be back as soon as I can!


----------



## 3busters

We are just getting over being sick around here, too....yuck. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Lizzie9984

Ah, why not, go ahead and guess mine, haha. I don't have any pictures of me on the computer, so all I can offer up is my due date (November 8)


----------



## Romana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









A big one.









Thanks! I think it's going to be a boy . . . at the u/s, as soon as I saw a good profile of the baby's face, I said to dh, "See, I told you it was a boy!"







: Where does that come from? Anyway, I'll slink back on here in Feb/March and let you know if you were right!







My dd was 8 lbs when she was born at 38 weeks, so I wouldn't be surprised if this baby was on the big side.

And I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## aparna16

I don't have a picture. But I'm Aparna and my due date is on May 30th. Please predict for me! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyBabyBean

i would like a guess! due any day now. no ultrasounds, doing my own prenatal care. my guess due date was today. here i am at 27 weeks. i will try to get a more recent one.


__
https://flic.kr/p/887261540


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy, and I think the miscarried baby was a girl. I think she's still waiting- but I think you'll have a couple of boys before her. Cute picture, btw!


You were right. U/S today showed plenty of dangly bits.


----------



## nugget's mommy

ananas - sorry you are feeling crappy







:. Thanks for doing this for everyone - what fun! I don't have any pictures, but I am due April 23rdish according to my LMP and April 26th according to an ultrasound I just had at 13 weeks. I am having another ultrasound in 6 or so weeks, but probably am not finding out the sex.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
well so you guessed boy for me....i cried afterward...being emotional and all and convinced i have to have a girl....so guessing you are right...do you see any girls for me in the future...i wanst really planning on giving birth again though...and are you getting any suggestions for boy names?
another picture

First of all, sorry I didn't reply to your first message. I'm not intentionally ignoring you.









There's definitely a girl out there for you, yes. She has your eyes







:

The first names that came to me were X names- Xavier and Xander. Eli also came to me, as did Malachi, and Joseph. Zane was another one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo* 
Oh boy I have to get in on this! My baby is due 11/12.

This pregnancy has been surrounded by a lot of emotional turmoil and I don't feel as in touch with this baby as I did my DD1. I either get the feeling baby will come quite early (as reassurance) or quite late (because I am not sure I am ready!), but no where close to my EDD. Any thoughts?

Also, any more babies in my future?
















And will the laundry get done today? (Oh wait, I don't need anyone to tell me it won't get done...







)

Thanks so much in advance!!








:

I'm thinking girl, and I'm also thinking you're right- on the late guess. I think she'll be born later in November, and despite being "overdue", I don't see her being too big.

Are you homebirthing? Because I'm seeing her being born at home...I'm seeing kind of a quick labor, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3busters* 
What a fun gift you have! Thank you for sharing.
I am 9 weeks pg with my third and due 5/25. Next u/s in Jan.
Blessings to you,
Cody

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoolSide* 
Okay i'll play.

Kid #3.

I have two boys. I edited my Sig, to take out the gender since i *know*

but it would be interesting to see what you think.










I'm thinking girl









Seeing her being blonde, too...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
I'm due in two days on Monday (10/22). I have not found out the gender. Let's hear your guess!

I'm going to guess girl- and I think you've got a few more days to go


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Could you tell me if there are any more babies in my future??

I think you'll have another boy, possibly two more. Maybe twin boys? I'm kind of picking up on that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolaroo* 
I'm twelve weeks, due may 1. No ultrasound.

Thanks

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Cool--do me, do me! I'm due 3/17...having ultrasound on Friday but probably won't find out (unless by accident). Whaddya think?

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzie9984* 
Ah, why not, go ahead and guess mine, haha. I don't have any pictures of me on the computer, so all I can offer up is my due date (November 8)

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aparna16* 
I don't have a picture. But I'm Aparna and my due date is on May 30th. Please predict for me! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
i would like a guess! due any day now. no ultrasounds, doing my own prenatal care. my guess due date was today. here i am at 27 weeks. i will try to get a more recent one.


__
https://flic.kr/p/887261540

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have another boy, possibly two more. Maybe twin boys? I'm kind of picking up on that.

OMG, I love you







! I would be THRILLED with more boys!!! We'll wait & see!!


----------



## Mindi22

Ananas,
Thanks for your guess for me earlier - you said girl, and I agree, I seem to be getting girl vibes, too. Others are asking you, so I thought I'd add my birth question in, as well - are you getting any vibes about the birth? And are there more children in my future?

I hope it's okay to use you as a crystal ball! *grin* Thanks for sharing your gift!
-Mindi


----------



## Artichokie

Oh, how fun! Do you mind doing me?

I am EDD 12/10/07. I am a FTM. I have had two u/s and have a pretty clear idea of the gender, but it goes against my original vibe.

Whatdoya think?


----------



## PoolSide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Seeing her being blonde, too...

DING DING DING!!

It IS a girl!

Yea, both of my boys are blondies.. YAY!!


----------



## TinyBabyBean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









That is what I think too. Now, do you know who she is? Any other things you see surrounding my pregnancy with her, because it has been very mysterious and confusing? Birth and birth time/date? Name? Anything else you would like to tell me would be helpful!

Thank you! It is amazing and so loving when people share these gifts they have!


----------



## aparna16

Ananas.....THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I want a girl so badly! And I genuinely hope that your predict comes true! Is it clearly showing that I'll have a girl? What else can you see about the baby? You don't even know how happy I'm after reading your comment! Thanks again!


----------



## 3busters

Thank you! I am a bit shocked, but I don't know why, I have two boys now. Three will be so fun.


----------



## knowerofnada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl- and I think you've got a few more days to go









Wow. Yeah, it is sure seeming like it. I'm past my EDD now and I don't feel it coming. How long?? My first was 9 days late, do you think it will be quite that long?


----------



## gwerydd

can you tell if there are any more babies in my future?


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I keep picking up two years. May, to be exact. So my guess is May of 2009, but...don't take my word too seriously.









Hair, eye color for my boy?

My second daughter was such a surprise to me in that department.


----------



## Earthmama97

I would love for you to guess at my little ones gender. I am almost 11 weeks now and due somewhere "around" May 15, 2008. I already have two girls and a boy and have had two miscarriages in the past in case you need that information. Here is a link to a photo. I wasn't pregnant in it though.
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...hmama97/me.jpg
Thank you SO much for doing this!
Earthmama


----------



## mama2five+

I'd love to get in on this







I'm due May 22, 2008 with baby #7. Ultrasound will probably be early January (maybe late December). And here's a pic of me shortly after find out I was pregnant with this one: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...belly/3w5d.jpg


----------



## Gina8713

We are due 3/23 ultrasound is 11/06

We have had several miscarriages, three biological boys and we are foster adopt parents so we have/have had 7 boys and one girl come through this house too. I venture a guess we are surrounded by boy vibes LOL
http://media0.dropshots.com/photos/1...306/121020.jpg


----------



## linpooh601

can you guess what I am having

Linda

proud mom to Dylan 7, Thomas (angel in heaven) 1 and Tiffany 7months and newone on the way due date 5/8/08


----------



## SquishyMommyof2

I'm due March 16th, this is my 4th pregnancy. My first was a boy and was given up for adoption he is almost 7. My next 2 are both boys and have a different father then the first, they are 4 and 2. I have my u/s on Oct 30th. Here is a recent pic

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/18weeks.jpg

Thanks


----------



## NJ*Doula

You were right! I had my ultrasound yesterday, and he's all boy!


----------



## Sunshineburn

I'm 28 years old and due April 23, 2008 with my first baby...

I don't have a face pic, will a belly pic do?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2318/...f5ce108f_m.jpg

I take that back, here's a face pic...

http://a980.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2deb0964b3.jpg


----------



## kluella

Wanted to update, the guess was incorrect, it's very much a boy!


----------



## jeromysangel

I would love if you could do this for me!! I am Due May 2nd 2008. I have 2 boys already. Here is a link to a pic of me. This was taken when I was 6 weeks preggers, so a month or so ago. I am having an U/S either at the end of November begining of December!!!!!!
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...l/102_3152.jpg

If this link dosn't work you can PM me, and i can send you one on there.!
Thank so much!!
Crystal


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

Oooh Fun! I don't find out through ultrasound until just after Thanksgiving, but would be delighted to hear what you think.

27yo, have 2 girls ages 8 and 2, EDD 04/14/2008

Thanks


----------



## ananas

Sorry, ladies, I'm still beyond sick. Everytime I think I'm feeling better, bam. Back to bed. I'll be back soon with more guesses, I promise.


----------



## pinkdingo

Hi there - can you please have a go at guessing the sex of the 3rd child???

I'm Australian, have 2 boys already, 7 & 2 and I'm due May 31, 2008. Sorry don't have any pics of myself and will be having u/s in last December 2007 which will confirm


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
That is what I think too. Now, do you know who she is? Any other things you see surrounding my pregnancy with her, because it has been very mysterious and confusing? Birth and birth time/date? Name? Anything else you would like to tell me would be helpful!

Thank you! It is amazing and so loving when people share these gifts they have!

I'm going to come back to this- as I mentioned in my last post, I'm really sick, but I had to just say real quick that the name Jasmine popped into my head first. I'll keep thinking about it though


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

I am sorry you aren't feeling well ananas. I hope you are able to get some rest. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jeromysangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Sorry, ladies, I'm still beyond sick. Everytime I think I'm feeling better, bam. Back to bed. I'll be back soon with more guesses, I promise.


I hope you feel better soon !!!!!! I hate being sick!! Get some rest and good Luck!!
Crystal


----------



## kehliouise

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
First of all, sorry I didn't reply to your first message. I'm not intentionally ignoring you.









There's definitely a girl out there for you, yes. She has your eyes







:

The first names that came to me were X names- Xavier and Xander. Eli also came to me, as did Malachi, and Joseph. Zane was another one.

i figured that you just accidently missed the other one. sorry to hear that you are sick...we are getting sick here as well.

that is strange that you say she will have my eyes because i have always wanted atleast one of my kids to have blue eyes but i always end up with men who have dark brown eyes. ds and dh's eyes are really dark brown.

i had a dream last night that we had our ultrasound and i was reading the report and it said that it was a girl but then the midwife looked at it and was like yep its a boy....then i looked again and the paper did say boy. it was sorta weird. we moved our ultrasound up to friday so i guess we will know soon.


----------



## trghigliotti

Hi, I'd love if you could take guess as to whether my baby is a boy or a girl. I am 20 and having my first. My due date is April 13 so I am about 15 weeks along. DH and I aren't sure if we're finding out before delivery or not. He doesn't want to I do. Either way I'll be sure to let you know if your guess was right.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...-july07114.jpg
there is just a face shot of me the day of my wedding...so a couple weeks before the pregnancy.

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...ti/ivsiggy.jpg and there is a full body shot from the wedding.

If the links don't work PM me and I'll resend them. Can't wait to see what your guess is. 







)


----------



## ashleyb87

Sure take a guess-I'm 20, my husband is 23...I'm due April 17-we keep having dreams one way and we're wondering if that's what it is-we have names for either a boy or girl and I have my u/s to find out November 30th!

Here's the 12 week ultrasound:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e.../12weekus2.jpg

14 week tummy:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...weeksfront.jpg

Our wedding day 5/11/06:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...s_DSC_0245.jpg

Me in February w/my niece:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...07withkyla.jpg

Sorry I didn't know what you wanted for pictures but hopefully it helps! I don't have any recent picts other than the picture of my belly which I took last Thursday. Thank you!


----------



## BlueMoonBean

Hi,

Could you guess for me, please? I have three girls, and my picture is fairly recent of me and my 9 month old, Nora.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...nBean/0062.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Trinitty

We concieved between June 27th - 29th.

We are officially due March 22nd, 2008.

Guess away!









We aren't finding out the sex.

Trin.


----------



## Riegerts4

I'm a 37 y.o. mom, expecting baby # 6. I have an 11 y.o. girl, a 10 y.o. boy, an 8 y.o. boy, 6 y.o. girl, and a daughter who would have been 3 this week.
I am due May 27 but will deliver prior to May 6.
Thanks!


----------



## mama_2_bee

I would love it if you could give me your prediction! My baby is due on April 6. I'm 21 yrs old pregnant with my first baby. My big u/s sound is November 14 so I'll let you know how your guess goes.

heres a picture of me and the daddy to be: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...menoahlove.jpg

and a very pre-pregnant pic of me:
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...86/ipaint1.jpg


----------



## Lorette

Hi,
We are currently in our 2nd month TTC #2. I could be pg now, but I won't know for about another week. We have a ds born 8/15/05. Do you see me pg soon? A boy or girl? Names?
Thank you so much for what you are doing, you are amazing.
Lorette


----------



## cjfirstone3

I am due April 8th according to my calculation, but Dr. calculates April 10. I am 25, first child. U/S within the next 3 weeks. Do you have any luck predicting multiples? Just curious..

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11...Jen15weeks.jpg

Hoping this link works.


----------



## cherrys14701_20

I would love it if you would take a guess at what im having. Im due in april. I already have a 1 1/2 year old little girl and here is a picture of me and my daughter 
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e5...septoct048.jpg


----------



## cherrys14701_20

I would love it if you would take a guess at what im having. I have 1 dd already and Im due in april. Here is a picture of me and my daughter. 
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e5...septoct048.jpg

Im sorry I missed the post about you being sick. I hope you start feeling better. Its no fun being sick :-(


----------



## stephi_jay

Heya im 19 pregnant with my first baby. Due on April 4th and Im going in for my next u/s on Monday 29/10. Im only new here and dont know how to attach pics but here is my myspace

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=22492727

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=22097844

One of me and belly, and also my last u/s
(if they dont work for some reason im www.myspace.com/pringlesrai and they r on page five of pics)

Hope you can tell - im really excited!! Thank you so much!


----------



## aishy

Are you still guessing? I would love a guess. Can't figure it out myself, and it's fun









Here is a photo of me from July - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cketonwrap.jpg

Baby is due end of May. I don't yet know if we'll do an ultrasound or not, most likely yes, but it will depend on the cost and stuff.


----------



## tickled_pink1113

Hi. My name is Rikki. I am not pregnant right now and I was told you might be able to guess when I will get pregnant. I am 20 years old, almost 21. My birthday is November 13th 1986. I am marrying Bryan, December 8th of this year. He is 20, will be 21 Febuary 7th of 2008. Sorry I don't know what info you need so I am just giving it all.Here is a picture of us--

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...meandbryan.jpg


----------



## lunarmagic

I'm sorry you're not feeling well! Get better soon!

I'd love a guess whenever you're feeling up to it again.







I'm 25, pregnant with my first child! I'm due April 5, and will be finding out the sex (hopefully!) on Nov 9. Here's a recent pic of me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...pics/16wks.jpg


----------



## alanasmommy03

i was 26 when he/she was conceived. Just turned 27 on September 27. i'm due April 8, 2008. we go for our ultrasound on November 5. thanks!

hope you feel better soon!!!
__________________
Crystal~mom to Alana Grace 11/21/03
peanut #2 due to arrive 4/8/08


----------



## ktrrgw

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m...OARConcert.jpg
I am the one in the middle ;-)

I am due April 5th and I am having an ultrasound done on Nov 12th!
Thank you!

My son is 5 and a half months old.. his name is Fisher and he was born almost 4 weeks early... I dont know if you can tell, but do you think this one will be born early too!? lol Im thinking St. Patricks Day ;-)

I hope you are feeling better, my son has a cold.. when I called the doc though she said there are a lot of viral infections going around!!


----------



## hopefulmomma

I have a feeling, but its just a feeling.
I'm due on 4/28 with my second baby. I will be having an ultrasound on 12/10. Edited to ad, I am 26.
Here is a link to my picture http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...o/IMG_3297.jpg


----------



## TinyBabyBean

Quote:
Originally Posted by TinyBabyBean
That is what I think too. Now, do you know who she is? Any other things you see surrounding my pregnancy with her, because it has been very mysterious and confusing? Birth and birth time/date? Name? Anything else you would like to tell me would be helpful!

Thank you! It is amazing and so loving when people share these gifts they have!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to come back to this- as I mentioned in my last post, I'm really sick, but I had to just say real quick that the name Jasmine popped into my head first. I'll keep thinking about it though









I sent some healing vibes your way! Wishing you fully well soon.


----------



## clams05

I'm due May 27th 2008 with number 4. Havent had any ultrasounds yet. Can you guess what i'm having?


----------



## soontobemommy2

Hello,
Well first of all I am new here and would like to say congratulations to all! Yes I would like you to guess the gender. I am due in april and I have an ultrasound coming up around 2 weeks 11/7/07.

Thank You


----------



## StephNelson

Oh me to please... I am due May 08'... Here is a picture of me right after giving birth to my LO, http://picasaweb.google.com/ensnelso...68512558595266

I am preggers again and would love to know your thoughts on Girl/Boy

Steph


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Wow 11/13 Go Ananas!


----------



## bloominmamas

What do you think for this mama? Due date is 2/6/08.


----------



## hanbanan

Okay, I'd love to hear your guess.

I'm due in May ( may 10-12. . .) with number two! We are most likely waiting till birth to find out for sure.

Thanks!
Hannah


----------



## pbuttercwup

Hi there, if you get the chance I would love to hear what your prediction for me would be. I am 33 right now and due May 5, 2008. because of privacy issues I do not feel comfortable sending a picture. I have 2 girls,9 and 2. If you need any more info let me know. I heard you were not well so please take time to get better, get to me if you can. thanks and take care


----------



## lovemydaughters

Hi! I have an ultrasound Nov.5. I'm due April 6. I have 2 daughters, ages 8 and 5. Here is pick of me, but it was a few months ago, before I was pregnant- does it need to be when I'm pregnant? I don't think I have any!

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...2_edited-2.jpg

Thank you!!!


----------



## jlnielsen

Hi! I was wondering if you would guess for me! I have a 2 year old son already, and am due with baby #2 04/28/08! Don't have an u/s scheduled as of yet.. and the suspense is getting to me!







I'm a new member here so I am not exactly sure how to get a pic on here, but if you would like to see me, you can visit my myspace page. www.myspace.com/jlnielsen

Thank you so much in advance, and I am hoping you get well soon!


----------



## AngRoCamp

But I'd love a guess regarding my baby







I'm trying to convince DH we should wait till delivery to find out baby's gender, but he's being stubborn. He wants to "prepare". Whatever dude. Anyway, I'm Angie, 34 years old, mom of 3 sons (age 10, 6 and 2) and have also miscarried 5 times. I'm due April 14th (ish). Here's a picture of me w/my family from a couple weeks ago.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...p/fallfam6.jpg

Thanks!! And I hope you're feeling well again soon. Sick is NO fun!


----------



## salt_phoenix

SOMEBODY has become VERY poplular!!!
I'd love a guess.


----------



## sselora

I'm ready for a guess. I'm 34. First baby. 5 yrs ttc. Due May 15. Yesterday we had the ultrasound and the baby is over 4 cm long and was moving around like crazy almost doing jumping jacks!


----------



## BeanyMama

Ultrasound today! You were right! She is most definitly a girl


----------



## sexycran

I would love it if you could guess for me. Due April 13, baby number 3

here's my myspace so you can see a picture: www.myspace.com/cassiedunn


----------



## irish2core

Hi my name is Kate. I'm 40 years old.
I am due April 24--I'm 14 weeks pregnant.
I expect to have an ultrasound at my 16 week appt....but, who knows.

I have a 17 year old son, and a 15 year old daughter; and I had a miscarriage in February of this year.

I don't know how to send a picture.

Hope you are feeling better!~


----------



## raismama

I would love to know your guess if you don't mind.
I'm due March 24 with baby #3
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/DSC03896.jpg


----------



## aleigh-kat

i'm due april 24th, but i think we might find out at next month's ultrasound. what do you reckon?


----------



## babyfarrell

Would love you to make a guess.
I'm 11weeks prego!
I'm due May 13, 2008, Here is a link to myspace for my pic http://www.myspace.com/scooterjen
I'll find out mid december with our ultrasound if we are having a boy or girl.

I'm 34, first child.

thanks for guessing!
Jennifer


----------



## jeromysangel

I hope you are Feeling better!! Can't wait to hear what you have to say about me!
Crystal


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget's mommy* 
ananas - sorry you are feeling crappy







:. Thanks for doing this for everyone - what fun! I don't have any pictures, but I am due April 23rdish according to my LMP and April 26th according to an ultrasound I just had at 13 weeks. I am having another ultrasound in 6 or so weeks, but probably am not finding out the sex.

I'm going to guess girl.









I also picked up right away on the nickname "Tater", so I'm wondering if her name is Tate, or Taylor, or something similar.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindi22* 
Ananas,
Thanks for your guess for me earlier - you said girl, and I agree, I seem to be getting girl vibes, too. Others are asking you, so I thought I'd add my birth question in, as well - are you getting any vibes about the birth? And are there more children in my future?

I hope it's okay to use you as a crystal ball! *grin* Thanks for sharing your gift!
-Mindi

I'm seeing an average sized baby- not big, not small...probably right around 7 pounds. I keep picking up on a long, slow labor, that gets a little...intense? at the end. I'm not sure if that's the right word, I just see things picking up speed and going very fast at the end.


----------



## UberMama

Anything you want to guess (weight, gender, etc.) is appreciated. Especially if I get to VBA2C or not (hospital or home?)? 

It's my surrogate baby. We find out gender on November 12th (if the parents decide to find out, but I think I'll figure it out by watching the u/s the entire time!).

I have a strong feeling as to what the gender is.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
Oh, how fun! Do you mind doing me?

I am EDD 12/10/07. I am a FTM. I have had two u/s and have a pretty clear idea of the gender, but it goes against my original vibe.

Whatdoya think?

I'm going to say girl. However, I'm picking up insanely strong boy vibes. I think there's definitely a boy hanging around, but I think this one is a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
That is what I think too. Now, do you know who she is? Any other things you see surrounding my pregnancy with her, because it has been very mysterious and confusing? Birth and birth time/date? Name? Anything else you would like to tell me would be helpful!

Thank you! It is amazing and so loving when people share these gifts they have!

Okay, I'm feeling well enough to do this now and not just throw the name at you









Alexis is another name that just came to me, and so is Sophie. I see brown hair...maybe light green/hazel eyes.

I don't think she'll be born this month, I'm thinking early next month, like the 1st-5th. I picked up the 1st at first, and then the 4th. I think she'll be born early morning- before the sun comes up, maybe around 4 am.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aparna16* 
Ananas.....THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I want a girl so badly! And I genuinely hope that your predict comes true! Is it clearly showing that I'll have a girl? What else can you see about the baby? You don't even know how happy I'm after reading your comment! Thanks again!

I see chubby cheeks. Lighter hair...maybe light brown. I see pretty eyes but I can't pick up a color.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Wow. Yeah, it is sure seeming like it. I'm past my EDD now and I don't feel it coming. How long?? My first was 9 days late, do you think it will be quite that long?

Honestly, my first thought was 11 days late.







:

I'm not quite sure it will be that long, though. However, I really don't think it will be this week.


----------



## maclolo

ooh! can I play?

I am due in three-ish weeks (the 15th of November).... No ultrasounds... Here is a link to a couple pictures from about two months ago...

http://maclolo.blogspot.com/2007/08/28-12-weeks.html

11/13--that is good!

I will keep you posted.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwerydd* 
can you tell if there are any more babies in my future?









I'm picking up twin boys pretty strongly. If not twins, then at least two boys, but I'm really thinking twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Hair, eye color for my boy?

My second daughter was such a surprise to me in that department.

I'm seeing darker hair, maybe brown. Curly. Either brown or green eyes, I'm picking up more on green, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earthmama97* 
I would love for you to guess at my little ones gender. I am almost 11 weeks now and due somewhere "around" May 15, 2008. I already have two girls and a boy and have had two miscarriages in the past in case you need that information. Here is a link to a photo. I wasn't pregnant in it though.
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...hmama97/me.jpg
Thank you SO much for doing this!
Earthmama

I'm thinking boy. I think you may have miscarried him once before, and it's possible that both of your miscarriages were him.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2five+* 
I'd love to get in on this







I'm due May 22, 2008 with baby #7. Ultrasound will probably be early January (maybe late December). And here's a pic of me shortly after find out I was pregnant with this one: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...belly/3w5d.jpg

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gina8713* 
We are due 3/23 ultrasound is 11/06

We have had several miscarriages, three biological boys and we are foster adopt parents so we have/have had 7 boys and one girl come through this house too. I venture a guess we are surrounded by boy vibes LOL
http://media0.dropshots.com/photos/1...306/121020.jpg

Yup, I'm thinking it's another boy.









I'm thinking he might be a bit early, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linpooh601* 
can you guess what I am having

Linda

proud mom to Dylan 7, Thomas (angel in heaven) 1 and Tiffany 7months and newone on the way due date 5/8/08

I'm going to guess girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyMommyof2* 
I'm due March 16th, this is my 4th pregnancy. My first was a boy and was given up for adoption he is almost 7. My next 2 are both boys and have a different father then the first, they are 4 and 2. I have my u/s on Oct 30th. Here is a recent pic

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/18weeks.jpg

Thanks

I'm getting girl vibes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunshineburn* 
I'm 28 years old and due April 23, 2008 with my first baby...

I don't have a face pic, will a belly pic do?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2318/...f5ce108f_m.jpg

I take that back, here's a face pic...

http://a980.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2deb0964b3.jpg

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Sunshineburn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thanks for the guess! Hope you're feeling better...

I've been feeling boy and so have most of my family/friends... I won't know til Dec's ultrasound... I dunno, just can't picture myself with a girl









Anyhow, take care of yourself and get better!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeromysangel* 
I would love if you could do this for me!! I am Due May 2nd 2008. I have 2 boys already. Here is a link to a pic of me. This was taken when I was 6 weeks preggers, so a month or so ago. I am having an U/S either at the end of November begining of December!!!!!!
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...l/102_3152.jpg

If this link dosn't work you can PM me, and i can send you one on there.!
Thank so much!!
Crystal

I'm getting pretty strong girl vibes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetpea_me1* 
Oooh Fun! I don't find out through ultrasound until just after Thanksgiving, but would be delighted to hear what you think.

27yo, have 2 girls ages 8 and 2, EDD 04/14/2008

Thanks

I'm thinking it's another girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinkdingo* 
Hi there - can you please have a go at guessing the sex of the 3rd child???

I'm Australian, have 2 boys already, 7 & 2 and I'm due May 31, 2008. Sorry don't have any pics of myself and will be having u/s in last December 2007 which will confirm

I'm thinking girl. I got an image of all of you on vacation, and she was wearing a cute little pink sun hat.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trghigliotti* 
Hi, I'd love if you could take guess as to whether my baby is a boy or a girl. I am 20 and having my first. My due date is April 13 so I am about 15 weeks along. DH and I aren't sure if we're finding out before delivery or not. He doesn't want to I do. Either way I'll be sure to let you know if your guess was right.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...-july07114.jpg
there is just a face shot of me the day of my wedding...so a couple weeks before the pregnancy.

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...ti/ivsiggy.jpg and there is a full body shot from the wedding.

If the links don't work PM me and I'll resend them. Can't wait to see what your guess is.







)

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyb87* 
Sure take a guess-I'm 20, my husband is 23...I'm due April 17-we keep having dreams one way and we're wondering if that's what it is-we have names for either a boy or girl and I have my u/s to find out November 30th!

Here's the 12 week ultrasound:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e.../12weekus2.jpg

14 week tummy:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...weeksfront.jpg

Our wedding day 5/11/06:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...s_DSC_0245.jpg

Me in February w/my niece:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...07withkyla.jpg

Sorry I didn't know what you wanted for pictures but hopefully it helps! I don't have any recent picts other than the picture of my belly which I took last Thursday. Thank you!

I'm going to guess girl. You have a boy coming shortly, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueMoonBean* 
Hi,

Could you guess for me, please? I have three girls, and my picture is fairly recent of me and my 9 month old, Nora.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...nBean/0062.jpg

Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
We concieved between June 27th - 29th.

We are officially due March 22nd, 2008.

Guess away!









We aren't finding out the sex.

Trin.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Okay, ladies, I have to be done for the night. Sorry.







I was diagnosed today with a sinus infection, an ear infection, and a viral infection.







: So anyway, I'm pretty worn out, but if I get the chance I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## stephi_jay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, ladies, I have to be done for the night. Sorry.







I was diagnosed today with a sinus infection, an ear infection, and a viral infection.







: So anyway, I'm pretty worn out, but if I get the chance I'll be back tomorrow.

Ananas I hope you feel better soon







xo


----------



## Earthmama97

"I'm thinking boy. I think you may have miscarried him once before, and it's possible that both of your miscarriages were him. "

I thank you so very much for taking the time to do that. I know you haven't been feeling well at all. I have a very strong boy feeling as well. I would be so happy to welcome another little boy!!

Earthmama


----------



## sarahsmommy

I'm 32, DH is 36, we have a 5 1/2 y/o dd. I'm due March 26. I'd love to know since I don't find out until next Friday.

Anne Marie


----------



## T&KsMommy

Hi, I'd love for you to take a guess at the sex of this baby. This is our 3rd baby - we have two daughters. As of right now my EDD is April 21. That is based on my LMP, however I was on birth control pills when we conceieved and my periods were irregular, I'm measuring three weeks bigger, and I'm already feeling movement, so we're having our first u/s next week to "officially" date the baby; and if s/he is big enough and cooperates we might get lucky enough to find out what it is. If not, it will be early December when we know for sure.

Here is a pic of me (sorry no PG pics yet) http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...h/PICT1241.jpg

Thanks and hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## TinyBabyBean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, I'm feeling well enough to do this now and not just throw the name at you









Alexis is another name that just came to me, and so is Sophie. I see brown hair...maybe light green/hazel eyes.

I don't think she'll be born this month, I'm thinking early next month, like the 1st-5th. I picked up the 1st at first, and then the 4th. I think she'll be born early morning- before the sun comes up, maybe around 4 am.

This is what I am thinking about the birth date/time too. But, I haven't told anyone so it is our secret. I am just getting a feeling she wants to be born in November. I think I know why. I wasn't going to say but I think it is because she was the baby I miscarried over 7 years ago that was due in November of 1999. She wasn't exactly supposed to come this time I think but she skipped a turn or two and jumped ahead. The name can't be Alexis, but interestingly Alexis is my first born daughter who, without any of my intuition being told to her about this baby, said she had a dream where we (me and my current 5 children were all sitting in a car in the backseat) my future children were in the front seat, specifically the ones that were originally going to come this time and then "Samantha" as she has been known to us(the baby I am pregnant with now) jumped over them and behind the steering wheel just as the light was turning green. This is just what I feel happened. She just didn't want to wait any longer and those spirits agreed to let her go ahead.

Interestingly this baby and my oldest Alexis appear to not get along so well. My Alexis is also a very good intuit and can speak with spirits, etc. She has been talking with the babies that were supposed to come and with "Samantha" also. "Samantha" does get quite snarky with Alexis and will respond to some questions with things like, "you are not my mother". Almost comical but it really bothers Alexis.

Another interesting thing, if you even care to read all my mumble jumble, is that Alexis still senses a boy coming. I think it is just because he is still around because he was supposed to come this time. Plus he is more like Alexis' personality and they get along good. It has been so confusing because we were all thinking twins at first, including Alexis. Whoever my 3 year old is at the time has always told me I was pregnant before I knew. At the time it was my daughter Sarah for this pregnancy who one day out of the blue got all excited and told me my two babies were coming soon, my girl and boy babies. She even had named them and was quite convincing. But it is starting to sink in about what really happened this time. I am pretty sure the girl of the twin pair will not be coming again and that window has passed but I still have hope for my other son. His presence is still around for sure.

You suggested Jasmine, then Sophie. My first daughter suggested Jasmine a long time ago. But, Jasmine is a name I would never choose but would consider as I always let the baby pick his/her name but DH flat out said no about Jasmine. I still may use it for a middle name though. It is cool though that both names I was seriously feeling were S and J names. Samantha and Jessica. We couldn't go with Jessica because we have a family member with that name and try not to repeat. Samantha is how this baby has called herself well before conception but now it doesn't feel right at this point. It seems that name was okay for her then but now before birth I think she wants a different name for this life.

On hair and eye color. We will have to see. On my son who is now three years old my Alexis insisted he would be a boy with blonde hair and blue eyes. We shot her down about this the whole time. Trying to explain how unlikely it was. My husband is Puerto Rican and I am Italian/Cherokee/some mutt. Both of us have dark hair and dark eyes. Anyhow I will be darned, he is totally blonde/blue eyes. She was right. My husband feels this will be another brown haired baby. We will be sure to let you know! Oh, and my husband's eyes are green/hazel (they change) and so far we have not had a baby come out with his eye color so that would be super cool!

The difficult part is I have trouble "feeling" things when my emotions are involved and they sure are when it comes to my own pregnancies and babies. It was really nice to hear your feelings and see how they really did match up to my own in alot of ways. Only if you have time or any other insight you want to share with me I would love to hear it. If not thank you again and I wish you much health and happiness.

Thank you again so much for your insight and sharing your gift. I am incredibly happy to hear you are feeling better! Let's keep you that way.


----------



## dawson02

Hi, I would love for you to guess my baby's gender. Sounds like you're very intuitive!
I'm Andrea, this is my 5th baby (7th pregnancy). I'm due around 4/2. I go back and forth on wether I feel this is a boy or girl.
I am having an u/s on 11/2.
I've tried posting a pic but the link doesn't seem to want to work









Thanks so much for doing this!
Andrea

http://http://i61.photobucket.com/al...eddingpic3.jpg


----------



## Riegerts4

Ananas....
Feel better soon! Be good to yourself and get yourself healhty and HAPPY!


----------



## ktrrgw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
This is what I am thinking about the birth date/time too. But, I haven't told anyone so it is our secret. I am just getting a feeling she wants to be born in November. I think I know why. I wasn't going to say but I think it is because she was the baby I miscarried over 7 years ago that was due in November of 1999. She wasn't exactly supposed to come this time I think but she skipped a turn or two and jumped ahead. The name can't be Alexis, but interestingly Alexis is my first born daughter who, without any of my intuition being told to her about this baby, said she had a dream where we (me and my current 5 children were all sitting in a car in the backseat) my future children were in the front seat, specifically the ones that were originally going to come this time and then "Samantha" as she has been known to us(the baby I am pregnant with now) jumped over them and behind the steering wheel just as the light was turning green. This is just what I feel happened. She just didn't want to wait any longer and those spirits agreed to let her go ahead.

Interestingly this baby and my oldest Alexis appear to not get along so well. My Alexis is also a very good intuit and can speak with spirits, etc. She has been talking with the babies that were supposed to come and with "Samantha" also. "Samantha" does get quite snarky with Alexis and will respond to some questions with things like, "you are not my mother". Almost comical but it really bothers Alexis.

Another interesting thing, if you even care to read all my mumble jumble, is that Alexis still senses a boy coming. I think it is just because he is still around because he was supposed to come this time. Plus he is more like Alexis' personality and they get along good. It has been so confusing because we were all thinking twins at first, including Alexis. Whoever my 3 year old is at the time has always told me I was pregnant before I knew. At the time it was my daughter Sarah for this pregnancy who one day out of the blue got all excited and told me my two babies were coming soon, my girl and boy babies. She even had named them and was quite convincing. But it is starting to sink in about what really happened this time. I am pretty sure the girl of the twin pair will not be coming again and that window has passed but I still have hope for my other son. His presence is still around for sure.

You suggested Jasmine, then Sophie. My first daughter suggested Jasmine a long time ago. But, Jasmine is a name I would never choose but would consider as I always let the baby pick his/her name but DH flat out said no about Jasmine. I still may use it for a middle name though. It is cool though that both names I was seriously feeling were S and J names. Samantha and Jessica. We couldn't go with Jessica because we have a family member with that name and try not to repeat. Samantha is how this baby has called herself well before conception but now it doesn't feel right at this point. It seems that name was okay for her then but now before birth I think she wants a different name for this life.

On hair and eye color. We will have to see. On my son who is now three years old my Alexis insisted he would be a boy with blonde hair and blue eyes. We shot her down about this the whole time. Trying to explain how unlikely it was. My husband is Puerto Rican and I am Italian/Cherokee/some mutt. Both of us have dark hair and dark eyes. Anyhow I will be darned, he is totally blonde/blue eyes. She was right. My husband feels this will be another brown haired baby. We will be sure to let you know! Oh, and my husband's eyes are green/hazel (they change) and so far we have not had a baby come out with his eye color so that would be super cool!

The difficult part is I have trouble "feeling" things when my emotions are involved and they sure are when it comes to my own pregnancies and babies. It was really nice to hear your feelings and see how they really did match up to my own in alot of ways. Only if you have time or any other insight you want to share with me I would love to hear it. If not thank you again and I wish you much health and happiness.

Thank you again so much for your insight and sharing your gift. I am incredibly happy to hear you are feeling better! Let's keep you that way.









If my husband and I have a daughter, we are going to name her Jessamine... it means "The Jasmine Flower" or also the French version of Jasmine..


----------



## knowerofnada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Honestly, my first thought was 11 days late.







:

I'm not quite sure it will be that long, though. However, I really don't think it will be this week.

Oh.my.God.







:


----------



## kimberlykay

This will be my fouth child - due April 3, 2008. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## SquishyMommyof2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









*cries* i might have to drive to your house and kiss you if it's a girl. Do you see a weight for me? And maybe what she might look like? Maybe a glimpse at what my labor will be like? Thanks in advance. You made me cry with joy when you said girl.


----------



## Yaelita

Ananas, hi!

I am 36 yrs old; due April 30, 08 (the due date was confirmed by an early sonogram since my period has always been irregular). I am planning on giving birth at the birthing center, like last time. I will have a level 2 sonogram in a couple of months, so will let you know. I have two girls and a boy, and would love to have another boy







I also had a miscarriage many many years ago (for some reason I always thought it was a boy).

Also, can you feel if this baby will be on time or early? I was 3 weeks early with DD2 and 10 days early with DS. Normally it doesn't matter (I just have to pack my bag in advance) but April this year is very busy for us and a week or two early will make a difference. It would be great to know when to expect this little one and plan accordingly!
Thanks!


----------



## RedneckMomma2Be

Ok so my name is Amber. My due date is kinda tricky. My first appointment had me at April 15th but my dates for my LMP were off, and when we did the sono the first time it had my due date at April 20th. I know for a fact I concieved on July 29th *my birthday!* and that also makes my due date April 20th. When I finally got my LMP dates correct, they also made my due date April 20th. My doctors have the 15th of April down as my due date, but its actually the 20th. Whew, hope your not confused, cause I sure am. This is my first child, and we all (family and friends) have a feeling about one gender in general, especially my mom who so far hasn't been wrong when it comes to this sort of thing. So im wanting to know what you think. I find out next month, late in the month, what it will be, but im dying to know now, and if your guess matches mine im going to leave it at that. I have some pictures im including (hope they help), the first one is of me, the second one is my first sonogram, I was 8 weeks 4 days pregnant, and the third one is my second sonogram, I was 11 weeks 4 days pregnant. Thanks so much for doing this, I can't wait for your reply!

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...41558130_l.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...123/thekid.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...eluxe123/2.jpg


----------



## SumnerRain

I hope you feel better soon! It's not fun to be







:







:

I know you already guessed







for me, but I was curious if you can see if she will be a May baby or a June baby. And if she will be little like 2 of her brothers?

My mom and I keep disagreeing, she says girls in our family don't like to stick around in the womb like the boys in our family do. I was 7 days overdue with my 1st pregnancy who still did not want to come out (7lb7oz) and 3 days overdue when my 2nd son was induced (6lb13oz), and I have a feeling he would have cooked another week if we had let him. Not sure if it matters, but my oldest son was also late for his birth-mom (8lb10oz, she makes bigger babies). Since I am due May 30th I was thinking this babe would come around June 8th, where my mom is convinced the babe will come closer to May 19th.


----------



## gwerydd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm picking up twin boys pretty strongly. If not twins, then at least two boys, but I'm really thinking twins.

there are twins in my family. my greatgrandmother had 3 sets! my gradnmother was one of them. that would be quite soemthing. thank you and i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kawilson3

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for you to guess my baby's gender. This is my first child, due april 14, 2008. I'll be having another ultrasound in mid-November, so I'll keep you posted.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Leiahs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I agree- I think it's a girl









I was going to ask for additional insight, but guess what! I already had my ultrasound, this afternoon! It looks very obviously to be a boy. As much as I wanted another little boy, I was actually kinda sad that your guess wasn't correct







I had a lovely girl name in mind, but I've got zero clues on boy names


----------



## trghigliotti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Thanks for the guess...maybe we'll see if your right at the next ultrasound 11-21....then again we maybe waiting till birth. Either way I'll make sure to come round here and let you know if your guess is correct.


----------



## carbilcolesam

Hi Ananas-

I would love for you to guess my baby's gender. I am due April 28th. I have 2 boys ages 5 and 2.

My boys
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...l/IMG_1401.jpg

me
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...l/IMG_1384.jpg

Thank you!!

Carrie


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing darker hair, maybe brown. Curly. Either brown or green eyes, I'm picking up more on green, though.

Well, my maternal grandmother has green eyes (and blond hair), so I can see the green eyes.
My maternal grandfather has brown eyes (and had brown hair), so I could see brown eyes, too.
My father is Mexican with black curly hair and brown eyes, my mother is Swiss with light brown hair and gray eyes.
My hair is dark brown, and I have brown eyes.

My FIL has/had dark brown hair and gray eyes (he's half Greek), my MIL has blond hair blue eyes.
My husband's hair is dark brown and he has blue eyes.

Both my daughters have curly hair, one is brown, the other blond, and they both have blue eyes.

Anyway, I just think it's weird that I may never have a brown eyed baby.

I saw your post about someone's labor.

Would I have to actually be pregnant for you to have any ideas in that area?

My two births were traumatic and disappointing c-sections, which is why I'm afraid to ever get pregnant again. Maybe if I knew I had a chance of a natural childbirth, I may try again. I just don't think I could do it again.

P.S. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Gina8713

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Yup, I'm thinking it's another boy.









I'm thinking he might be a bit early, too.


I was hoping for a girl but I have mtself ready to have another boy. I think we were meant to have boys








And early would be typical as well.


----------



## atali

I am due 4/22/08 and would LOVE for you to take a guess. I plan to have THE ultrasound on November 23rd or 26th.

I have attached a few pics, one of myself and one of my daughter.

Thanks so much!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...li/allipic.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ivia092607.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephi_jay* 
Ananas I hope you feel better soon







xo

Thanks for the guess! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## impchild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy, and I have the feeling you have a bit longer to go- but not much!









you were right. I had my little man Drake Toryn on Monday 10/22.


----------



## jeromysangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting pretty strong girl vibes.









Oh Please let your vibes be right!! HEHEHEHEHEHE.. We want a little girl sooo bad!! My hubby hopes she looks like me and I really don't care, I just want a little girl.. lmao!!
Hope you are feeling better!!!!!! Good Luck on everything with you!!


----------



## happyfrog

curious to see what you think.

#1 - i have no idea if there's one or multiples.








#2 - gender ???

if you're curious about what I look like, here's a pic: http://answeredprayers.aboutmybaby.com/ i'm the only adult female on the upper right screen.







the other two darlings are my boys.







old pics - i need to update that, lol. . . .

BettyAnn
i'm due sometime in late may/early june. ... when the lilies bloom.

ps let me know if you need more info and i'll pm you.







either way, i expect this to be fun. *grin*

who knows, maybe you'll suspect I'm carrying lizards. *chuckles*


----------



## mamatosaskia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay- I'm going to go with girl.







Thanks for the picture, it did help.

Thanks! I am hoping you are right, we really want a little sister for dd.

Out of curiousity, do you see any other children in my future? You weren't getting any twin vibes, by any chance? You mentioned a boy and a girl.

jacqueline


----------



## linpooh601

I cant wait to find out and let you know I hope your right and its a girl


----------



## Nature

Surprise due in Feb! Guess mine!









If you look on my user name you can find a picture of me on my profile. Along with dd2


----------



## christielee7278

Hi! What do you think about me and my little bean?

I'm due 4/19/2008. I'll have an ultrasound next Wed and we're going to take a peek.

I have three boys: Nathan is 9 years old, Kaleb is 3 years old, and Gabriel is 17 months old. My husband also has two older boys, 18 and 22, just in case! lol

My boys and me this summer:
http://x80.xanga.com/269d8667c923512.../t93762666.jpg

Thank you!!!
Christie


----------



## kehliouise

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
First of all, sorry I didn't reply to your first message. I'm not intentionally ignoring you.









There's definitely a girl out there for you, yes. She has your eyes







:

The first names that came to me were X names- Xavier and Xander. Eli also came to me, as did Malachi, and Joseph. Zane was another one.

it is strange that you picked some of those names....our cats names are Exodus, which doesn't exactly start with an X but sounds like it and we call him X, and Eli and Joseph (but we changed Joseph's name recently to Lenix) we also have some other pets all with biblical names....i just thought it was sort of interesting that those names came to you...we stay away from biblical names for children though...and dh said he knew a girl named malachi that was a complete whore...so i guess that one is definately out....haha.


----------



## cjfirstone3

Ananas,
So sorry to hear you are not feeling well.....I have been feeling so well up until yesterday. I had dr. appt. and found out pap was abnormal, and I have two infections. Ugh..... Would amost rather have had MS. Heard heartbeat though on the postive side....was just a galloping away. I took my Mom so she could hear too, she was almost more excited than I was. You go Cletus the Fetus! Anyway, hope you are up and at em soon. What we go through for these little ones. God Bless You!


----------



## jemarmy

You can guess mine if you'd like. I am due April 19 with my 5th baby. I have 3 girls and a boy right now.


----------



## Sunfish_mom

I gotta get in on this. I know I'm pregnant but don't know my due date yet. Mid june? I tend to wait untill 12 weeks to go to the doctor since I don't see much point.
_photo deleted_
I just took this of myself seconds ago so you can see me on my way to bed, glasses and all
No vibes yet but I'm sure I'll get some soon. I always do


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riegerts4* 
I'm a 37 y.o. mom, expecting baby # 6. I have an 11 y.o. girl, a 10 y.o. boy, an 8 y.o. boy, 6 y.o. girl, and a daughter who would have been 3 this week.
I am due May 27 but will deliver prior to May 6.
Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_2_bee* 
I would love it if you could give me your prediction! My baby is due on April 6. I'm 21 yrs old pregnant with my first baby. My big u/s sound is November 14 so I'll let you know how your guess goes.

heres a picture of me and the daddy to be: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...menoahlove.jpg

and a very pre-pregnant pic of me:
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...86/ipaint1.jpg

I'm getting girl vibes









Madeline came to mind for a name, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
Hi,
We are currently in our 2nd month TTC #2. I could be pg now, but I won't know for about another week. We have a ds born 8/15/05. Do you see me pg soon? A boy or girl? Names?
Thank you so much for what you are doing, you are amazing.
Lorette

When you do become pregnant, I'm seeing a boy. Ry names came to mind- such as Ryan, Riley, Rylan.

I think it will be soon, by the way.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjfirstone3* 
I am due April 8th according to my calculation, but Dr. calculates April 10. I am 25, first child. U/S within the next 3 weeks. Do you have any luck predicting multiples? Just curious..

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11...Jen15weeks.jpg

Hoping this link works.

I'm thinking girl- I'm picking up on it strongly enough that it might be twin girls, but I'm not too sure on that.

Anyway, though, my guess is girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherrys14701_20* 
I would love it if you would take a guess at what im having. Im due in april. I already have a 1 1/2 year old little girl and here is a picture of me and my daughter 
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e5...septoct048.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephi_jay* 
Heya im 19 pregnant with my first baby. Due on April 4th and Im going in for my next u/s on Monday 29/10. Im only new here and dont know how to attach pics but here is my myspace

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=22492727

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=22097844

One of me and belly, and also my last u/s
(if they dont work for some reason im www.myspace.com/pringlesrai and they r on page five of pics)

Hope you can tell - im really excited!! Thank you so much!

I'm thinking girl for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aishy* 
Are you still guessing? I would love a guess. Can't figure it out myself, and it's fun









Here is a photo of me from July - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cketonwrap.jpg

Baby is due end of May. I don't yet know if we'll do an ultrasound or not, most likely yes, but it will depend on the cost and stuff.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tickled_pink1113* 
Hi. My name is Rikki. I am not pregnant right now and I was told you might be able to guess when I will get pregnant. I am 20 years old, almost 21. My birthday is November 13th 1986. I am marrying Bryan, December 8th of this year. He is 20, will be 21 Febuary 7th of 2008. Sorry I don't know what info you need so I am just giving it all.Here is a picture of us--

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...meandbryan.jpg

I'm picking up on 23- so I think you may either get pregnant when you're 23 or give birth when you're 23.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarmagic* 
I'm sorry you're not feeling well! Get better soon!

I'd love a guess whenever you're feeling up to it again.







I'm 25, pregnant with my first child! I'm due April 5, and will be finding out the sex (hopefully!) on Nov 9. Here's a recent pic of me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...pics/16wks.jpg

I'm going to guess girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanasmommy03* 
i was 26 when he/she was conceived. Just turned 27 on September 27. i'm due April 8, 2008. we go for our ultrasound on November 5. thanks!

hope you feel better soon!!!
__________________
Crystal~mom to Alana Grace 11/21/03
peanut #2 due to arrive 4/8/08

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktrrgw* 
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m...OARConcert.jpg
I am the one in the middle ;-)

I am due April 5th and I am having an ultrasound done on Nov 12th!
Thank you!

My son is 5 and a half months old.. his name is Fisher and he was born almost 4 weeks early... I dont know if you can tell, but do you think this one will be born early too!? lol Im thinking St. Patricks Day ;-)

I hope you are feeling better, my son has a cold.. when I called the doc though she said there are a lot of viral infections going around!!

I think you're having another son, and actually, I'm picking up that he'll be late rather than early. I'm seeing a pretty big boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopefulmomma* 
I have a feeling, but its just a feeling.
I'm due on 4/28 with my second baby. I will be having an ultrasound on 12/10. Edited to ad, I am 26.
Here is a link to my picture http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...o/IMG_3297.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clams05* 
I'm due May 27th 2008 with number 4. Havent had any ultrasounds yet. Can you guess what i'm having?

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soontobemommy2* 
Hello,
Well first of all I am new here and would like to say congratulations to all! Yes I would like you to guess the gender. I am due in april and I have an ultrasound coming up around 2 weeks 11/7/07.

Thank You

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephNelson* 
Oh me to please... I am due May 08'... Here is a picture of me right after giving birth to my LO, http://picasaweb.google.com/ensnelso...68512558595266

I am preggers again and would love to know your thoughts on Girl/Boy

Steph

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## Lucilla

ooh, can i play?








i don't have a pic though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloominmamas* 
What do you think for this mama? Due date is 2/6/08.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Okay, ladies, I've got to sign out for the night. I can't keep my eyes open.









I've noticed a LOT of people on this thread with just one or two posts- I'm wondering if y'all signed up just to get a guess?







And if so, I'm curious where you found out that I'm doing this.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Oh.my.God.







:









:Sorry mama!


----------



## Lucilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
ooh, can i play?








i don't have a pic though.

oh, and i suspect its twins if that helps at all.


----------



## Sunfish_mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, ladies, I've got to sign out for the night. I can't keep my eyes open.









I've noticed a LOT of people on this thread with just one or two posts- I'm wondering if y'all signed up just to get a guess?







And if so, I'm curious where you found out that I'm doing this.









Go get some rest mama. It's such a nice thing to do for mamas. I'll check back tomorrow to see if you made it to me yet. I'm off to go lurk somemore....like always


----------



## stephi_jay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl for you









Yay! Thanks so much - i was hoping you would see a girl - i really cant see myself with a boy this time. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## lunarmagic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl.









Thank you! I'll be sure to let you know the results!


----------



## aparna16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I see chubby cheeks. Lighter hair...maybe light brown. I see pretty eyes but I can't pick up a color.









Dear Ananas,
Sorry to trouble again! I can't wait to find out the results in u/s. I'll def keep you posted. Also, what names do you see for the baby? Just few days before I found out I'm pregnant, my DH had this strange dream that he saw a girl baby with lots of hair and beautiful eyes (he said she looked like me) I can't wait! I want a GIRL! Pleaseeeeeeeee let me know what else you can see. Thanks again and I can't tell you how much of gift that God has given you. Thanks for sharing your gift. Btw, I really hope you feel better! Take lots of rest!

P.s: I googled and found your thread message and that's how I found you and I'm SUPER GLAD I found you!







:


----------



## arsoh2

Hi there,

It would be great if you could guess my babies gender. I am due on April 16, 2008, this will be my first child. I dont have any pictures for you. Hope this info helps. Thanks so much!! To answer your question, I too am like jlnielsen, I heard about you from ivillage april expecting club. so far i really like this site.


----------



## jlnielsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, ladies, I've got to sign out for the night. I can't keep my eyes open.









I've noticed a LOT of people on this thread with just one or two posts- I'm wondering if y'all signed up just to get a guess?







And if so, I'm curious where you found out that I'm doing this.









You caught me!







: I heard about you from the April 08' Expecting Club on iVilliage! I never heard of this site before then, but I'm glad I signed up, because I like to mingle with several due date clubs!


----------



## JAX4

*******


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have another boy, possibly two more. Maybe twin boys? I'm kind of picking up on that.


Thank you!! Can you tell what time of the year he (they) will be born?

Hope you get to feeling better soon







!!


----------



## hopefulmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









YAY! Thank you! I'm sure hoping you're right.
Are you picking up anything as far as a name?


----------



## Jezzy

I would love to hear your guess too. Pics of me, dh and my kids in my sigi!!


----------



## soontobemommy2

Thank you Very Much!

Well I have a daughter already and am pretty sure this one is a girl also...we will see soon!


----------



## alanasmommy03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









thank you so much! i am leaning towards a girl also! i would love for my little girl to have a sister!


----------



## fairyjane

We've decided to wait to find out (officially)...I'm due April 10th. I have a 13 year old daughter (7/6/94), and a 10 year old daughter (3//24/97). My dh has a 14 year old daughter (12/9/92) and a 11 year old son(8/31/96). This is our first (and only) child together.

here's my pic:
http://customasl.com/cgi-bin/i/images/kcarta_bw.jpg

Thanks in advance!
Karla
aka fairyjane

p.s. I heard about you through an ivillage message board.


----------



## cherrys14701_20

Originally Posted by cherrys14701_20
I would love it if you would take a guess at what im having. Im due in april. I already have a 1 1/2 year old little girl and here is a picture of me and my daughter 
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e5...septoct048.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









That is so strange you predicted a boy! Every single gender chart and web site (I even paid for one) say Im having a boy how crazy is that. I cant wait to find out. It would be untill the end of dec tho.
Do you see anything else for my little one? also How stongly do you feel that its a boy. lol I was so sure it was another girl. But then again I was a 100% sure that my dd was a boy.
Thanks a bunch. Pregnant women will do anything to know the sex of there babies or at least have a guess for when its time to deliver. Its awesome that you would take the time out of your day and do this for us.
Also I hope you are feeling better.
ETA: I had a emgency c-section with my daughter. And I had placenta abrupion. Do you see anything bad happening with this Delivery? I have been afraid since I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## cjfirstone3

Ananas, Thank you so much for your guess. Would love twins  But am not getting hopes up. I am having U/S in two weeks so if baby cooperates will let you know how you did. Again, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## aishy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









That is what my 8 yo has been saying the past few days (he has never been wrong "mom i want a sister, but we're getting another brother" with #3, and he knew he was getting his sister last time). He said girl for a couple of weeks which might have been wishful thinking on his part







He has also said "It would be funny if it were a boy AND a girl" uhm, no, mom disagrees with that statement!

Anyway, thanks for the guess! I hope you feel better soon.

edited to say that I was mistaken, my son says he thinks its a girl still, he meant that he wants it to be a boy. Then, again, he said something about one of each. I am so worried, haha.


----------



## ashleyb87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl. You have a boy coming shortly, though.

I did lose a baby in May after 8 weeks and I got pregnant again in July-do you think the girl was the first or I'm pregnant with a girl now?


----------



## T&KsMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, ladies, I've got to sign out for the night. I can't keep my eyes open.









I've noticed a LOT of people on this thread with just one or two posts- I'm wondering if y'all signed up just to get a guess?







And if so, I'm curious where you found out that I'm doing this.










Busted! I heard about this site from an Expecting Club board on IVillage. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Riegerts4

I'm so sorry you're still sick and feeling miserable. You are in my thoughts, sweetie.
Just FYI, you think boy, so do we. My 10 year old had a dream before he knew we were expecting that his dad had interoduced him to a brother.
Thanks.
Karen


----------



## OLIVIASMOM031505

I would love to have you guess. My EDD is 4/4/08 and I'll be having an ultrasound on the 12th of november.


----------



## salt_phoenix

I sure hope I'm still in line for a guess...


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Me too, please!







: I am due April 22nd with #4. I have no idea if I am carrying more than one, and likely won't have an u/s till about 20 weeks. Undecided on finding out the gender, but I'll be sure to let you know when I do!!


----------



## mom25wc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, ladies, I've got to sign out for the night. I can't keep my eyes open.









I've noticed a LOT of people on this thread with just one or two posts- I'm wondering if y'all signed up just to get a guess?







And if so, I'm curious where you found out that I'm doing this.









I found this sight while looking for comfort. I hardly ever post, but am always searching for answers and peace. Thank you for your readings they are wonderful.


----------



## czdziebkowski106

Hi!! I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling good. I have a nice sinus infection and ear infection too!! Wonder if it's going around? Could you possibly predict when I'll get pregnant again? I'm Christine, age 21 (born October 6, 1986) and my daughter is Elizabeth, born April 17,2006. I'm married to Jim (February 24, 1981). I think that's all you need? Oh yeah, here's a pic!! Thanks so much!!!

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/a...dymemorial.jpg


----------



## rre927

I am due May 11th. I will probably find out the sex in 2 months.
Pictured included. My daughter was born 11/24/04.

Thanks,
Rachel

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74...1/IMG_0505.jpg


----------



## cherylb528

I'm due April 5, 2008. I have an ultrasound scheduled in two weeks and will hopefully find out the gender then. I'll try to post a picture of me (I hope you don't need a belly shot because I am not able to upload any pictures recently).

Okay, I can't figure out how to insert an attachment and I don't know how to make it a link. I'll try again later.
Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## bakerreb

My name is Rebecca and we are expecting our first baby due on June 10, 2008. I am 27 years old. I should be having an ultrasound done at the end of December or the beginning of January to determine the gender. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Heather Marie

If you have time you can take a guess about our little one. I am due on November 10th and it is our first.

Here is a picture taken of me on October 13th at 36 weeks.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...s/PA130009.jpg


----------



## AngRoCamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather Marie* 
If you have time you can take a guess about our little one. I am due on November 10th and it is our first.

Here is a picture taken of me on October 13th at 36 weeks.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...s/PA130009.jpg

You look GREAT!! Super fun pg photo


----------



## maddyngraciesmommy

My name is Jennifer, I am due April 30th. I have two daughters Madison(5) and Gracie(3). If you don't get a vibe, i can send a pic in a day or two. Oh and my ultrasound won't be till the second week of december!


----------



## michelleybelly

My name is Michelle. I'm almost 14 weeks pregnant with my second child and I'm due at the end of April, 2008. I'd love to see your guess at the gender....


----------



## balancedmama

Hi, I'm Bernadette, due on the Summer Solstice. I have one DD, 14 months old. We will wait until the birth to find out baby's gender. Here's me me w/ DD at 6 mos.


----------



## mothernurture2

hi my name is kate. my due date is march 20th....had an ultrasound today. doctor said to come back next week because baby wasn't in a good viewing position. he had a hunch though.

i am a third time mama. first 2 are boys ages 6 and 3 1/2. my oldest knew i was pregnant before i did and says i am having a girl!


----------



## Jadiebug00

Hello my name is Jade....I am due Jan. 9...Have not been able to get a good picture of the baby at the last 3 ultrasounds cause it is either moving or has back to the machine. My next ultrasound is in 3 weeks. I am a First-time-mom-to-be...


----------



## lil_kim_14

Hi, my name is Kim, Due May 31st with #3. I have DD who is 3 2/3 and DS who is 2 1/2. Will be having NT u/s at the end of november and anatomy u/s beginning of january, would love to know if you're sensing the same as I am about this one.
Thanks!!


----------



## angieluvsramon

You were right! baby boy!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom0508

My name is Heather, I have 1 Daughter, Hailey who is 2. Had a dating u/s at 7w5d and am now 13w1d pregnant. I will have a gender u/s done in the beginning of January! Very interested to hear what you have to say!
Thanks!


----------



## karlee

Hi, hoping you can do this for me too? I'm not pregnant, i have one 16month old son, and i was just wondering if i am going to get pregnant again? If so when, and do you see what it is going to be? I was hoping to try for a girl in about 5 years? but i was just wondering if somebody was going to make a suprise appereance before then







Thank you so much!
Karlee


----------



## adamsfam07

Hi there, my name is Atara I'm due May 12th, 2008. I have 3 boys, Kaleb is almost 10, Jacob is almost 7 and Caeden is 15mo. I would really love to hear what you have to say, will have an ultrasound in a few more months, I just have to find out the gender this time.


----------



## ananas

Just to update you guys, I'm STILL sick. This is the never-ending virus.









I'm catching up on sleep today, but I'll try to stop by in a while and get some guesses in.


----------



## shasta0398

I'll be having a 3d ultrasound on Monday night so I'll know for sure then but I'm dying to know NOW!







I'm due the first week in April.

THANKS!
Shasta

I can't figure out how to get just one picture from my slide account so here's a slide show.

http://www.slide.com/r/sOTdqezmoj_In...t_embedded_url


----------



## lovemydaughters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Just to update you guys, I'm STILL sick. This is the never-ending virus.









I'm catching up on sleep today, but I'll try to stop by in a while and get some guesses in.

I'm sorry you're still sick! I'm just waiting for my sinus infections to begin. I usually get 3-4 between Oct. and March each year. Then they usually go into my chest. Ugh!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## knowerofnada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl- and I think you've got a few more days to go









You were right! And about being late, too....except not the 11 days you thought (Thank God), but just 4









You're good!


----------



## TSC2007

Ok I will try this. I have encosed my u/s picture and a picture of us. I am due around may 31, 2008. That makes me 9 weeks.http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...aby/img001.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...irypeanut2.jpg
Unfortunitly this is how big i am already!
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4.../8weeks005.jpg
thank you soooo much....


----------



## kayla1605

:i hope you feel better soon..

Now i am not pregnant..that i know of..

I have a little girl who just turned 2 last week. I was wondering if you can tell me exactly when you think the next baby will come along

here is a photo
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ber2007333.jpg


----------



## MrsAprilMay

OOOoooo! Sounds like fun!

I'm April-May. This is our second child. I'm due 1/11/08. No ultrasounds. My myspace link is in my sig.

The only gender dream I've had has been a boy/girl twin dream. Born in that order. But this is a singelton.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## talyn

I'm due April 17th and my ultrasound is scheduled for November 20th, but I would love to hear what you think!! I also have a picture for you. I figured one taken since I've been pregnant would be better, but please ignore how terrible I look in it! LOL You can find the picture here: http://talyn.net/nb.jpg

-Natasha


----------



## agmommy

Go for it. I'd love to know what you think! I'm due Dec. 10.


----------



## SERENATY

*hi there! this is really cool..i would love for you to make a prediction...i am due may 10th..i havent had my first appt yet but that is what my calculations are telling me..and i have my own strong thoughts on what im having so i would love to hear what you think?????? thanks so much

Serena*

oh and i should know by the end of december what im having....

here is a pic of me! http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg


----------



## balancedmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Just to update you guys, I'm STILL sick. This is the never-ending virus.









I'm catching up on sleep today, but I'll try to stop by in a while and get some guesses in.

We just got over the never-ending virus at our house too! All 3 of us were sick.







:


----------



## ashleyb87

I hope you get feeling better! I had hyperemesis so I know how it is to feel sick non-stop! Hope you get better soon-being sick isn't fun!


----------



## katie duda

Oh how neat!!! I would LOVE for you to predict the gender of our next baby! I havnt had my first apointment yet im about 5 weeks along. Im due about 7-4-08. Thank you so much and i hope you feel better soon!

heres a pic of me!
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...ost=good-times


----------



## rad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to say boy...but there's definitely a girl waiting. I'm getting such strong girl vibes, actually, but...I think I will go with boy.

You were definitely right! We've got a little boy on the way. I hope you're also right about another girl waiting. DH, DS1 and DD all were hoping for a girl. So maybe someday.







Thanks again!


----------



## kehliouise

hey just wanted to report back that yes it is a boy. we had our ultrasound and they were pretty sure about it.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanbanan* 
Okay, I'd love to hear your guess.

I'm due in May ( may 10-12. . .) with number two! We are most likely waiting till birth to find out for sure.

Thanks!
Hannah

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbuttercwup* 
Hi there, if you get the chance I would love to hear what your prediction for me would be. I am 33 right now and due May 5, 2008. because of privacy issues I do not feel comfortable sending a picture. I have 2 girls,9 and 2. If you need any more info let me know. I heard you were not well so please take time to get better, get to me if you can. thanks and take care









I'm thinking it's another girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemydaughters* 
Hi! I have an ultrasound Nov.5. I'm due April 6. I have 2 daughters, ages 8 and 5. Here is pick of me, but it was a few months ago, before I was pregnant- does it need to be when I'm pregnant? I don't think I have any!

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...2_edited-2.jpg

Thank you!!!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlnielsen* 
Hi! I was wondering if you would guess for me! I have a 2 year old son already, and am due with baby #2 04/28/08! Don't have an u/s scheduled as of yet.. and the suspense is getting to me!







I'm a new member here so I am not exactly sure how to get a pic on here, but if you would like to see me, you can visit my myspace page. www.myspace.com/jlnielsen

Thank you so much in advance, and I am hoping you get well soon!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngRoCamp* 
But I'd love a guess regarding my baby







I'm trying to convince DH we should wait till delivery to find out baby's gender, but he's being stubborn. He wants to "prepare". Whatever dude. Anyway, I'm Angie, 34 years old, mom of 3 sons (age 10, 6 and 2) and have also miscarried 5 times. I'm due April 14th (ish). Here's a picture of me w/my family from a couple weeks ago.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...p/fallfam6.jpg

Thanks!! And I hope you're feeling well again soon. Sick is NO fun!

I'm going to guess girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
SOMEBODY has become VERY poplular!!!
I'd love a guess.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sselora* 
I'm ready for a guess. I'm 34. First baby. 5 yrs ttc. Due May 15. Yesterday we had the ultrasound and the baby is over 4 cm long and was moving around like crazy almost doing jumping jacks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexycran* 
I would love it if you could guess for me. Due April 13, baby number 3

here's my myspace so you can see a picture: www.myspace.com/cassiedunn

I'm thinking boy


----------



## lovemydaughters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









I'm going to pass out if you're right!







: Everyone I know is hoping for it to be a boy, but I'm scared to death! I'm so used to girls!!! Thank you for taking the time to do this! I will let you know next Monday if you are right!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irish2core* 
Hi my name is Kate. I'm 40 years old.
I am due April 24--I'm 14 weeks pregnant.
I expect to have an ultrasound at my 16 week appt....but, who knows.

I have a 17 year old son, and a 15 year old daughter; and I had a miscarriage in February of this year.

I don't know how to send a picture.

Hope you are feeling better!~

I'm guessing girl- a pretty small girl. Not premature, just small, with lighter coloring and hair.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raismama* 
I would love to know your guess if you don't mind.
I'm due March 24 with baby #3
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/DSC03896.jpg

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleigh-kat* 
i'm due april 24th, but i think we might find out at next month's ultrasound. what do you reckon?

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyfarrell* 
Would love you to make a guess.
I'm 11weeks prego!
I'm due May 13, 2008, Here is a link to myspace for my pic http://www.myspace.com/scooterjen
I'll find out mid december with our ultrasound if we are having a boy or girl.

I'm 34, first child.

thanks for guessing!
Jennifer

I'm thinking girl


----------



## sibelius

hi! i am due in a couple of weeks with baby #4. we have three girls - ages 5, 3, 2. need to know anything else?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
Anything you want to guess (weight, gender, etc.) is appreciated. Especially if I get to VBA2C or not (hospital or home?)? 

It's my surrogate baby. We find out gender on November 12th (if the parents decide to find out, but I think I'll figure it out by watching the u/s the entire time!).

I have a strong feeling as to what the gender is.









I'm thinking girl. I was thinking boy at first, but that just kept feeling more and more wrong.

I'm seeing a hospital birth, but I can't really pick up on whether or not it's a vaginal birth or a c-section. I'm thinking it will be vaginal. Good luck!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maclolo* 
ooh! can I play?

I am due in three-ish weeks (the 15th of November).... No ultrasounds... Here is a link to a couple pictures from about two months ago...

http://maclolo.blogspot.com/2007/08/28-12-weeks.html

11/13--that is good!

I will keep you posted.









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## maclolo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









thanks so much for the guess! you are pretty amazing to keep up so well with a THIRTY-EIGHT page post!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahsmommy* 
I'm 32, DH is 36, we have a 5 1/2 y/o dd. I'm due March 26. I'd love to know since I don't find out until next Friday.

Anne Marie

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Goddess3_2005

I'm so glad your feeling better! ;0)

I'm Due April 21st by early ultra sound and the 23rd by my calculations









Its my 6th baby

Here's a belly shot http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...5/DSCF2834.jpg

Here's me! ( a couple months before I found out I was prego)







http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...DSCF2614-1.jpg

Could you tell me anything of the birth. I have had several traumatic ones and I'm scared going into this one.


----------



## babyfarrell

Thank you so much for your time, I know you're not feeling well! you've been in my thoughts and I'm sending good health vibes your way- really hoping your feeling better. Ed and I are thrilled with your guess, really hope that it is a girl and that she's a healthy girl! we'll let you know as soon as we find out. Take care- Jennifer


----------



## ktrrgw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you're having another son, and actually, I'm picking up that he'll be late rather than early. I'm seeing a pretty big boy.

How are you feeling? Has that sinus infection gotten any better for you?! I sure hope so! Being sick is no fun at all! Ok, a couple more questions!! The ladies here just love you to pieces for doing this for all of us! Its wonderful.
How late do you think my son will be? And any idea of weight?!?! It makes me nervous, Fisher was early and I only pushed for 40 minutes.. Do you see anything for my labor?! IF I were to have more children.. is there a girl there anywhere... or boys boys and more boys!? My son Fisher, looks just like my husband!! I dont think he got any of me.. any chance this one MIGHT look like me!! Here is another pic of me..  Thank you so much! Keep us updated on how you are feeling! I wish you the best.
This is one of my son and I... his first concert ;-)
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m...mandfisher.jpg


----------



## avasmomleigh

Hi! I am due March 28, I have a 5.5 yo dd. I am the photographer, so I could send you lots of photos of my dh and daughter, but I can't find any of me--I can keep looking if you need me to. I would love to have you guess!!

Leigh, mama to Ava, 5.5, due with #2 3/28/07


----------



## pbuttercwup

I know you arent feeling well so it is very appreciated that you took the time. I think another girl would be great! We are certainly prepared for another little girl...a little boy however would be a shock...but we will take what we get, we just hope for happy and healthy...and maybe a good sleeper.
thank you again, take care and I will be sure to check in and update!
B


----------



## jlnielsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









You have no idea how excited I am to hear that! I'm really hoping for a girl but trying not to get my hopes too high! Thank you for taking the time to guess for me!


----------



## seren

My turn! I'm due May 21. Don't plan to find out until birth. My myspace has a picture that is about two years old. http://www.myspace.com/serenmarie


----------



## AngRoCamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl.

Wow. I don't even know what to think!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!! It would be a fun new adventure, that's for sure. Any other vibes for us about this baby? I'm a nervous wreck after my previous losses.

I hope you're feeling better. I came down with the nasty sinus cold on Wednesday and I'm still trying to kick it too. THANKS for keeping up on us all here







You're awesome!


----------



## NorwayMamma

Hi! I'm glad that you are feeling better!

I'm due on January 31. I'd like to know the gender as well as if I will have a vaginal birth or a c-section and how much the baby might weigh.

Thanks so much and I hope you continue to get better!


----------



## J-Max

I hope you are felling better, thanks so much for doing this. I really admire and have great respect for people with a gift like this







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
Me, me please!
I am due end of Jan with #4

here are a few pics of me if it will help

Well, darn - We did have an u/s and she thought girl, but was not 100%, so we are still holding out hope









If you have time and are feeling up to it, can you answer a few more questions, please?









How do you see the birth of this babe? I am hoping for a VBAC, but at this point it is not looking really promising (long story). I have had the same birth dreams since before I was preg with this baby, but don't know if it is just wishful thinking.

Do you ever see us having a boy(s). I have had dreams of a set of twin boys for the last 4 years (since I was preg with #2) and they never leave me, I really thought this preg was those babies coming to me. We kinda plan for this to be the last baby, but you never know.

Thanks!


----------



## McMommy31

Hi-
I am due 5/23 (orignally 5/30). I already have a 20 month old son. We are not finding out the gender.

Jen


----------



## babyprice

Please guess the sex of my baby? This is our first child.

My ultrasound is scheduled for Nov. 6th
I am due April 6th
I am 17 weeks.
I am 29 years old - will be 30 when the baby is born.

Any additional info is GREATLY appreciated!!!

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...ice/cap058.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/cap040-1.jpg


----------



## irish2core

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl- a pretty small girl. Not premature, just small, with lighter coloring and hair.

WOW!! That is really interesting! I can't wait to find out forsure...I hope you are right...i really want a girl, but I keep feeling its a boy (maybe that is so i won't be disappointed) The part about a small baby is weird..cuz my other two were 8 and 9 lbs...OH how nice it would be to have small newborn...lol


----------



## ErrinC

Mine too, please.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...100BasnLNsxcMZ

Conception occured around August 8th. We are due April 30th.
This is my third child (2 boys 5 & 6); I'm 26. It is also his third child (1 girl 18 & 1 boy 12); he is 39. We have two children each from previous marriages. I am around 12 weeks in the photo.

The chinese birth calendar failed with both of my boys.

Thank you so much!!

Errin


----------



## Amohler0905

This is pretty cool! I'm due around May 24th (we don't know because baby measures small but I know when I ovulated). I have a 2 year old son. I'll be having my U/S around mid-december. Here's a pic of me
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...y2007016-5.jpg
and a picture of my U/S at 8w2d.
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...nt=8w2d001.jpg


----------



## aleigh-kat

thanks for guessing -- i'll let you know.


----------



## tigersagg

I'd love to have you guess for me!

My due date is March 24, and this is baby #4. I have two boys and a girl currently.

Here's a pic of me taken last week: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...lypic18w1d.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## cyrusmama

...


----------



## tar_heel_girl

Boy, you are popular! Okay, I have to give it a go.

I'm due 4/10/2008 with my second child. My first child is a baby girl, she's now two years old. My u/s is scheduled for 11/12.


----------



## Artichokie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to say girl. However, I'm picking up insanely strong boy vibes. I think there's definitely a boy hanging around, but I think this one is a girl.

OMG, you are amazing! Yes, the u/s clearly shows girl parts, but I have been getting strong boy vibes since the beginning.

I wonder what this means...

We are in the process of international adoption, and are considering requesting a special needs little boy. Gosh, I wonder if you are picking that up. Wow.

Thanks!


----------



## Leiahs

Posted u/s results in my edited post HERE!


----------



## dana0000

Hi, I'm due april 5th. This will be my second. My first was a Girl born 5/19/06.

Thanks- This is awesome


----------



## naomieight

I would love a guess.







My name is Naomi and this is our second child. I'm due July 1st (i think)
Here is my pic:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...wingfamily.jpg

Do you guess if there's multiples too??


----------



## cubasianchica

oh please tell me what you think. I tried to get that other mama that used to do this to tell me but I dont think she is online anymore 8( but Im sure glad you showed up. Im 17 weeks 1 day today. I have a 4d ultrasound on 11/19 and should find out then what it is. This is #2 for me although my first was stillborn in march, my daughter. Please let me know what you think Im having. my due date is 4/6/08


----------



## proudmama120

Hi I am 14 weeks pregnant due may 5th 2008. i just wanted to see if you could guess me babys gender. i already have 1 little boy that is almost 2 if that helps any


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T&KsMommy* 
Hi, I'd love for you to take a guess at the sex of this baby. This is our 3rd baby - we have two daughters. As of right now my EDD is April 21. That is based on my LMP, however I was on birth control pills when we conceieved and my periods were irregular, I'm measuring three weeks bigger, and I'm already feeling movement, so we're having our first u/s next week to "officially" date the baby; and if s/he is big enough and cooperates we might get lucky enough to find out what it is. If not, it will be early December when we know for sure.

Here is a pic of me (sorry no PG pics yet) http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...h/PICT1241.jpg

Thanks and hope you're feeling better soon.

Is there any possibility of twins?

I'm going to say boy...I'm just picking up on a girl coming shortly after, too...that's why I asked about twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawson02* 
Hi, I would love for you to guess my baby's gender. Sounds like you're very intuitive!
I'm Andrea, this is my 5th baby (7th pregnancy). I'm due around 4/2. I go back and forth on wether I feel this is a boy or girl.
I am having an u/s on 11/2.
I've tried posting a pic but the link doesn't seem to want to work









Thanks so much for doing this!
Andrea

http://http://i61.photobucket.com/al...eddingpic3.jpg

I got the link to work









I'm going to say boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlykay* 
This will be my fouth child - due April 3, 2008. Please tell me what you think.

I'm going to say girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyMommyof2* 
*cries* i might have to drive to your house and kiss you if it's a girl. Do you see a weight for me? And maybe what she might look like? Maybe a glimpse at what my labor will be like? Thanks in advance. You made me cry with joy when you said girl.

I'm thinking 7-8 pounds. I keep seeing her wearing a pink hat, screaming- she's got good healthy lungs.







I'm guessing that she'll be a pretty spirited child from birth on.

Light coloring, but very healthy coloring- her skin looks perfectly pink. I'm thinking either light brown or blonde hair.

I'm picking up on an intense birth. I'm not sure what exactly is intense about it, though.


----------



## jeromysangel

I just have one other question for you. Can you give me any other info on this baby or my Delivery?? I have an U/S schedualed for Nov 13th, I'll only be 15 weeks so we "might" get to see what the baby is then, if not i have another one when I am 20 weeks.
Thanks for doing all of this, and so far your "track record" is pretty good.. lol..

Have you always been gifted like this? Or was it something that happened over time and as you aged? I think this is a gift from god, and it is so great when people use it, and are not afraid of it, and it is sad, when people think this gift is "Voodoo" or something other than a gift!
Hope you are feeling better!!!!
And Thank you so much!
Crystal


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaelita* 
Ananas, hi!

I am 36 yrs old; due April 30, 08 (the due date was confirmed by an early sonogram since my period has always been irregular). I am planning on giving birth at the birthing center, like last time. I will have a level 2 sonogram in a couple of months, so will let you know. I have two girls and a boy, and would love to have another boy







I also had a miscarriage many many years ago (for some reason I always thought it was a boy).

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t...27Obidelia.jpg
this is an old picture, from about a year ago, of me and my 2nd daughter.
don't have any pix from this pregnancy yet.

Also, can you feel if this baby will be on time or early? I was 3 weeks early with DD2 and 10 days early with DS. Normally it doesn't matter (I just have to pack my bag in advance) but April this year is very busy for us and a week or two early will make a difference. It would be great to know when to expect this little one and plan accordingly!
Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl, but I think you're right, I think the miscarriage was a boy. I'm actually thinking she'll be late, and I'm wondering if the due date could be off a bit, because while I see her being "late", I don't see her being very big.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedneckMomma2Be* 
Ok so my name is Amber. My due date is kinda tricky. My first appointment had me at April 15th but my dates for my LMP were off, and when we did the sono the first time it had my due date at April 20th. I know for a fact I concieved on July 29th *my birthday!* and that also makes my due date April 20th. When I finally got my LMP dates correct, they also made my due date April 20th. My doctors have the 15th of April down as my due date, but its actually the 20th. Whew, hope your not confused, cause I sure am. This is my first child, and we all (family and friends) have a feeling about one gender in general, especially my mom who so far hasn't been wrong when it comes to this sort of thing. So im wanting to know what you think. I find out next month, late in the month, what it will be, but im dying to know now, and if your guess matches mine im going to leave it at that. I have some pictures im including (hope they help), the first one is of me, the second one is my first sonogram, I was 8 weeks 4 days pregnant, and the third one is my second sonogram, I was 11 weeks 4 days pregnant. Thanks so much for doing this, I can't wait for your reply!

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...41558130_l.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...123/thekid.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...eluxe123/2.jpg

I'm going to guess boy.









And yeah, the due date thing had me







:









I'm thinking he'll be born around the 18th, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SumnerRain* 
I hope you feel better soon! It's not fun to be







:







:

I know you already guessed







for me, but I was curious if you can see if she will be a May baby or a June baby. And if she will be little like 2 of her brothers?

My mom and I keep disagreeing, she says girls in our family don't like to stick around in the womb like the boys in our family do. I was 7 days overdue with my 1st pregnancy who still did not want to come out (7lb7oz) and 3 days overdue when my 2nd son was induced (6lb13oz), and I have a feeling he would have cooked another week if we had let him. Not sure if it matters, but my oldest son was also late for his birth-mom (8lb10oz, she makes bigger babies). Since I am due May 30th I was thinking this babe would come around June 8th, where my mom is convinced the babe will come closer to May 19th.


I'm thinking she'll be a June baby, and I am seeing her being pretty small. Petite.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kawilson3* 
I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for you to guess my baby's gender. This is my first child, due april 14, 2008. I'll be having another ultrasound in mid-November, so I'll keep you posted.
Thanks so much!!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carbilcolesam* 
Hi Ananas-

I would love for you to guess my baby's gender. I am due April 28th. I have 2 boys ages 5 and 2.

My boys
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...l/IMG_1401.jpg

me
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...l/IMG_1384.jpg

Thank you!!

Carrie

I'm going to guess girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Well, my maternal grandmother has green eyes (and blond hair), so I can see the green eyes.
My maternal grandfather has brown eyes (and had brown hair), so I could see brown eyes, too.
My father is Mexican with black curly hair and brown eyes, my mother is Swiss with light brown hair and gray eyes.
My hair is dark brown, and I have brown eyes.

My FIL has/had dark brown hair and gray eyes (he's half Greek), my MIL has blond hair blue eyes.
My husband's hair is dark brown and he has blue eyes.

Both my daughters have curly hair, one is brown, the other blond, and they both have blue eyes.

Anyway, I just think it's weird that I may never have a brown eyed baby.

I saw your post about someone's labor.

Would I have to actually be pregnant for you to have any ideas in that area?

My two births were traumatic and disappointing c-sections, which is why I'm afraid to ever get pregnant again. Maybe if I knew I had a chance of a natural childbirth, I may try again. I just don't think I could do it again.

P.S. I'm glad you're feeling better.

I'm picking up on a water birth, so I think your goal may definitely be reached.







I'm picking up on a content mama and baby afterwards, too.


----------



## T&KsMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Is there any possibility of twins?

I'm going to say boy...I'm just picking up on a girl coming shortly after, too...that's why I asked about twins.

OMG!







: I was wondering if you would pick up on anything like that. It's kind of been a running joke - right after our second daughter was born I kept teasing my husband that the next baby would be twins. What I didn't know was his mother was telling him the same thing. When I unexpectedly became pregnant for the third time that was the first thing I thought about - I hope I didn't jinx myself







And for some reason that is usually one of the first things anybody asks us when they find out I'm pregnant - could it be twins or maybe it's twins. And my husband is convinced it is twins - one boy and one girl - because he has dreamed it so many times since I became pregnant. Whether or not it's true it's pretty amazing that you picked up on it.

Thank you for the guess! I'll keep you posted and let you know how it turns out. Hope you're feeling better.

*ETA*: Just wanted to let you know we had our u/s yesterday and you were right, it's a BOY! Any ideas where the girl thought comes from? Just curious as we have decided this will be our last pregnancy....I think.

*ETA*...again: I'm especially curious now because my oldest daughter (nearly 3 years) is insistant that she is getting one baby brother and one baby sister. My mom asked her if she was going to have a baby brother or a baby sister and my daughter told her she was going to have both. When my mom told her she already had one baby sister, my daughter replied "then I will have two baby sisters and one baby brother". We don't know where she is getting this from because we very rarely even mention the new baby since she's too young to really understand and we've never discussed the sex of the baby before the ultrasound.


----------



## Riegerts4

Ananas - Still sick? I'm SO sorry!
Another question for you, with this track record of yours....
I have had preterm labor and delivery with each of my others, progressively earlier each time. The last was born at 25 weeks, after labor and PPPROM at 20 weeks. I'm currently on oral progesterone and aspiring and my OB is using all of the "OB voodoo" he can. I think there is an element of imcompetant cervix, along with maybe the progesterone deficiency.
What do you think about preterm this pregnancy / bedrest / Magnesium, hospitalization, etc?
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Yaelita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl, but I think you're right, I think the miscarriage was a boy. I'm actually thinking she'll be late, and I'm wondering if the due date could be off a bit, because while I see her being "late", I don't see her being very big.

Ananas, thank you so much for your guess and for sharing your gift so generously with all of us. I hope you are right about me being late - it would make things a little easier logistically. I will let you know about the gender after my sonogram at the end of December.

I hope you are feeling better!

If you have time (after all those other mamas have received their guesses) do you see anything about the birth itself (my other labors were, thank goodness, unmedicated and quick, and the last one was a water birth at the birthing center). I hope this one is as uncomplicated as the last one.

And do you see any more babies waiting out there for me? Maybe any boys? I am not sure if I will be brave enough to have kids after I turn 40 (and that's only 4 yrs from now).

Thanks again, you are wonderful


----------



## dawson02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I got the link to work









I'm going to say boy.

Wow! I'm suprised, but I think I was going to be suprised either way (maybe I was excpecting you to say it's a puppy or something







)
I promised myself I wouldn't do this (b/c you already have sooooo many requests) but I can't help myself; Do you see any other details? Is this birth going to be as difficult as the last? Will he be a big baby, 9lbs or more? Names? Is this for sure the last? Anything?

THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
Andrea


----------



## spogden

Can you guess if I'm having multiples and what the gender is? I'm due July 3rd and should know the gender around Valentine's Day 2008.

This is my third pregnancy and one quite unexpected. I have 2 boys both born at 38wks. I'm curious if you can tell me if I will deliver earlier than 38 weeks, if the delivery will be easy and how big you are seeing the baby?

Here's a picture of myself and my husband.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...3/SANY0089.jpg


----------



## Riegerts4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Thanks sweetie.
How long have you been doing this? How would you identify your "gift?" Just curious.
Please pleae please feel better!


----------



## GardenStream

I have been reading this the entire time, but I didn't want to add to you "workload." I can't take it anymore and now I'm throwing my name in.

I am due on April 11, 2008. I already have one DS who was born via c-section. I am trying to do everything in my power to go VBAC this time. I have already had one US and I know there is only one baby in there. I will have another US on Monday 11/5/07 which will tell the baby's sex (as long as (s)he cooperates).

Thanks!!!

Andrea


----------



## kristakm

I would love to know what you think my little one will be! (and maybe how labor will be? This is my first and it would be great to have the illusion of being prepared!) I'm due April 29th!
Don't have a picture of myself online. Sorry = (
I can't wait to hear what you think!
Krista


----------



## starvh83

I would love to see what your prediction is for my baby to come. I am 24, DH is 26 and Two daughters one is 6, one is 2. I should be due @ June 7, 2008. Any tips or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!! Im so excited to hear back! Also do you see any labor details...or anything really!!! lol...

Here is the url for my myspace page, its private but you can see me and DH!!!

http://www.myspace.com/starvalencia


----------



## Nature

I'm not sure if I got forgotten or not. My request was so many pages back I can't even find it myself now.







Anyway, I was hoping you could guess mine? I'm pregnant with baby #4. Pregnancy #6. I'm due Feb 12th, and theres a picture in my profile.









Feel better soon!!


----------



## sweeetbutterfly

I would love for you to tell me what I am having. I am 29 yrs old and this is my first child. My due date is April 5th. It won't let me post a pic or I would. Thanks for your help and I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Earthmama97

Ananas,
I can't thank you enough for taking your guess on me. You said boy and that would just be so wonderful to have two boys and two girls! Please forgive me for being greedy and emailing again. I'm feeling a lot of unease and was wondering if you saw anything that might help settle my mind in one direction or the other. My last was a planned homebirth but she came at 36 weeks so I ended up in the hospital. Then as with all of mine she got jaundice and the ABO incapatability etc...Needless to say it was far from the experience I envisioned. Is it possible that you see anything about this little guy? Will he be ok, early, big, small, born at home, jaundice??? I just am feeling so scared about missing out on another homebirth but if it looks like another hospital birth I want to prepare myself... I've just felt unsettled this entire pregnancy....I would appreciate any insight good or bad! Thank you a million times for doing this. It must be so draining to be in such high demand! Here is my picture again if it helps:
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...hmama97/me.jpg


----------



## carbilcolesam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl.









Well that would be awesome!! Thank you for the guess!


----------



## faithangelleximom

Hi. I'm 27 years old,due April 17th or 18th.Have a ultrasound November 19th I have 2 girls and a m/c that was a girl. My fiance has 2 boys from a previous relationship.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...om/tgiv061.jpg
here is a pic from last thanksgiving, let me know if you need something better or more info. Thanks again!!


----------



## PeasantGirl

I would love to have you guess for me. I'm 33 and this will be my 3rd child. I'm due June 5th. I'll have my ultrasound sometime in January to find out if the baby is a boy or a girl. I have my own suspicions. Anything else you want to share with me would be great!

Here's my picture: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1.../AprilHead.jpg

Thanks!

April


----------



## pamaba2378

I am currently 17w5d pregnant. My estimated delivery date is April 3. I am suppose to have my first US on Friday and I am so excited to see what we are having!! I can hardly wait so this is what led me here to this forum--I am 29 years old and this is our first child--is this enough information to guess if i am having a boy or girl??


----------



## TSC2007

I think i might have been forgotten too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSC2007* 
Ok I will try this. I have encosed my u/s picture and a picture of us. I am due around may 31, 2008. That makes me 9 weeks.http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...aby/img001.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...irypeanut2.jpg
Unfortunitly this is how big i am already!
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4.../8weeks005.jpg
thank you soooo much....


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
No- I'm still thinking boy









You guessed boy for me and we found out last week we are having a girl. Thanks for the guess.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 

*Confirmed guesses so far-15/19 correct. 78.9%
*
*LoveChild421*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a
















*kosheng*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a
















*kluella*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a
















*Leiahs*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a
















Just something funny I noticed.
Your only incorrect guesses were all guessing girls, but were then boys.


----------



## momto4boys2girls

I would love for you to guess what I'm having- I'm going nuts waiting~ LOL!

Obviously (per my screen name), we have 6 kids now. We are expecting #7 April 24, 2008. I'm 14 wks 5 days today, and should be finding out what we are having by U/S within the next 2 weeks.

I'm sending a link to a photo of my DH & I at our wedding vow renewal ceremony. However, the picture is a little over 2 years old- is that okay, or do you need a more recent photo? Let me know if I need to add any additional info, or give you a different photo! Thanks so much for doing this!!!

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...iddos/wed1.jpg

~Christi


----------



## vegkat

Could you guess for me? I'm assuming you enjoy this, so I don't want to bother you!









I am due with my second supposedly April 16. I have a 17 month old daughter. I am 27. Don't have a pic, but my family is all from Germany, and I look like a typical German!









Thank you so much for doing this! I have an ultrasound Nov. 23, so I will let you know what I find out!


----------



## strmis

Hi!!

Okay, here's my info:
My name is Melisa (friends call me Missy). I'm 27 years old and am due
July 4 -ish, 2008 (I think. I calculated that myself







)

me and DH a few months pre-preggo
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

just me, pre-preg
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

I hope the links work!!

Thanks!!!

ps: have you ever played on
http://www.gotpsi.org/bi/gotpsi.htm
website??
I think you'd be really good at it

pss:
Can you see if everything is A-Okay with this pregnancy and baby? I know I shouldn't be so paranoid and my gut feeling with this baby is that all is good, but the "innocence" of the pregnancy delight is not there after everything that happened with the last one.


----------



## dianaysasigarza

Hello! I am pregnant with my first and I am due April 22 - also I am 28 years old. I would love to hear what you think I am having! Also, it'll be great to see what you pick up on the name of my baby..or any other vibes that you might have. Thank you for your time.
Hope this link works: (I was around 8 weeks in this picture).
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...olorado029.jpg


----------



## JustJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.









You actually had me stumped for a bit, so I went away to clear my head, came back, and instantly got those boy vibes.









Ultrasound was this morning, 80% probability of a boy!


----------



## irish2core

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl- a pretty small girl. Not premature, just small, with lighter coloring and hair.

I got thinking...is everything okay with this baby? I know there are tons of other ladies looking for a guess on the sex of their baby...but if you could give my your thoughts on this, I would appreciate it, so much. Is there anything else you are picking up on??

Thanks!
Kate


----------



## im3kidsmom

How many kids do you see for me and what are the genders?







:







:


----------



## cjfirstone3

Oh my, emotions must be running away from me or something. I am 25, expecting my first EDD April 8/10 two different dates. Anyway, every where I turn am seeing twin stuff, hearing twin stuff, seeing twins. It's like every time I turn around, am being faced with something to do with twins. Could I be? Ultrasound next Thursday. First one so far. Would love them, but.....am I reading something in to this? I was born on a 17, my hubby was born on a 17, we started dating on a 17. We got married on a 17, and I am pretty sure I conceived on July 17. I know I'm not having 17 babies......lol, but things always have fallen into place, and am wondering if maybe March 17 with twins....There I go again....Ananas hope you are feeling better....


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atali* 
I am due 4/22/08 and would LOVE for you to take a guess. I plan to have THE ultrasound on November 23rd or 26th.

I have attached a few pics, one of myself and one of my daughter.

Thanks so much!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...li/allipic.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ivia092607.jpg

I'm going to say boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyfrog* 
curious to see what you think.

#1 - i have no idea if there's one or multiples.








#2 - gender ???

if you're curious about what I look like, here's a pic: http://answeredprayers.aboutmybaby.com/ i'm the only adult female on the upper right screen.







the other two darlings are my boys.







old pics - i need to update that, lol. . . .

BettyAnn
i'm due sometime in late may/early june. ... when the lilies bloom.

ps let me know if you need more info and i'll pm you.







either way, i expect this to be fun. *grin*

who knows, maybe you'll suspect I'm carrying lizards. *chuckles*

I'm thinking boy...and I actually am wondering if it's twin boys.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
Thanks! I am hoping you are right, we really want a little sister for dd.

Out of curiousity, do you see any other children in my future? You weren't getting any twin vibes, by any chance? You mentioned a boy and a girl.

jacqueline

I definitely think there's a boy out there for you, someday.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
Surprise due in Feb! Guess mine!









If you look on my user name you can find a picture of me on my profile. Along with dd2









I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christielee7278* 
Hi! What do you think about me and my little bean?

I'm due 4/19/2008. I'll have an ultrasound next Wed and we're going to take a peek.

I have three boys: Nathan is 9 years old, Kaleb is 3 years old, and Gabriel is 17 months old. My husband also has two older boys, 18 and 22, just in case! lol

My boys and me this summer:
http://x80.xanga.com/269d8667c923512.../t93762666.jpg

Thank you!!!
Christie

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemarmy* 
You can guess mine if you'd like. I am due April 19 with my 5th baby. I have 3 girls and a boy right now.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunfish_mom* 
I gotta get in on this. I know I'm pregnant but don't know my due date yet. Mid june? I tend to wait untill 12 weeks to go to the doctor since I don't see much point.
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...om/Sunny-1.jpg
I just took this of myself seconds ago so you can see me on my way to bed, glasses and all
No vibes yet but I'm sure I'll get some soon. I always do

I'm guessing girl







I'm seeing straight blond hair, and blue eyes, by the way.


----------



## happyfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy...and I actually am wondering if it's twin boys.









I will DEFINITELY let you know!







Multiples are not outside the realm of possibilities. I've had 3 twin pregnancies already . . .. I've had interesting morning sickness this time around. . .. we're not doing any u/s this pregnancy though so the midwife will be interestedly looking around 24 weeks or so for multiples - because of my hx. ...









Glad you're feeling better!!









BettyAnn


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
ooh, can i play?








i don't have a pic though.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aparna16* 
Dear Ananas,
Sorry to trouble again! I can't wait to find out the results in u/s. I'll def keep you posted. Also, what names do you see for the baby? Just few days before I found out I'm pregnant, my DH had this strange dream that he saw a girl baby with lots of hair and beautiful eyes (he said she looked like me) I can't wait! I want a GIRL! Pleaseeeeeeeee let me know what else you can see. Thanks again and I can't tell you how much of gift that God has given you. Thanks for sharing your gift. Btw, I really hope you feel better! Take lots of rest!

P.s: I googled and found your thread message and that's how I found you and I'm SUPER GLAD I found you!







:

Megan and Maria came to mind first, and so did Emily. Also: Bianca, Britney, and Joanna. That's an odd variety of names









Out of curiosity, what did you google that led you here?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arsoh2* 
Hi there,

It would be great if you could guess my babies gender. I am due on April 16, 2008, this will be my first child. I dont have any pictures for you. Hope this info helps. Thanks so much!! To answer your question, I too am like jlnielsen, I heard about you from ivillage april expecting club. so far i really like this site.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAX4* 
Hi, I'm new but I was hoping to get a guess also. This is my fourth and I'm due on April 7th. I have two girls and a boy already. Thanks alot.

I'm guessing boy, I'm seeing a lot of blue. I'm also seeing a darker complexion and coloring.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Thank you!! Can you tell what time of the year he (they) will be born?

Hope you get to feeling better soon







!!

I'm seeing snow...I'm thinking November-December.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopefulmomma* 
YAY! Thank you! I'm sure hoping you're right.
Are you picking up anything as far as a name?

Trevin, David, Elijah, Louis, and Ezekiel were the names that came to mind first.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy* 
I would love to hear your guess too. Pics of me, dh and my kids in my sigi!!

I'm guessing it's a girl


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

cool thread how about me?








here is a pic:
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iganWeding.jpg


----------



## cubasianchica

hello again, I was checking in to see if you had a vibe of what I might be having. I asked a few days ago and didnt see a responce...maybe I overlooked it or maybe you didnt have enough info. Ill try again. this will be #2. My first was born in march. My daughter was stillborn. Im 17 weeks 3 days today. My due date is 4/6/08 and Im 24 yrs old. I dont know the gender yet but have an ultrasound (4d) in about 3 weeks and ill let you know if you were right. you can check out my photo at my myspace page:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endID=94392468

Im a private user but if you message me Ill add u as a friend so you can see

Thanks and let me know if you need more info


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Thank you!! Can you tell what time of the year he (they) will be born?

Hope you get to feeling better soon







!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing snow...I'm thinking November-December.

















My favorite time of year! I'm so excited now!!!


----------



## T&KsMommy

_....deleted_


----------



## Nature

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing boy









Thank you!!








After three girls that would be a good change!


----------



## kbroadway05

I was due Oct 21, 2007....we are waiting for the arrivial any day.

http://www.myspace.com/kbroadway05
goto pictures/new album and you will see lots of photos on my belly!

Can't wait to hear you prediction








Kristen


----------



## knowerofnada

Just wanted to let you know (cause I think you might have missed it) your guess was correct!


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Just something funny I noticed.
Your only incorrect guesses were all guessing girls, but were then boys.










I saw that too, but then I broke the trend.


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

How exciting! My pic is below. I am 27 with an 8 year old girl and a 2 year old girl (different dads if it matters) and am 17 weeks preggo with me and my husband's first child together. Can't wait to hear back. Thank you.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...e1/17Weeks.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBean

Hi,

You guessed boy for me, and now I'm wondering if you have a feel for multiples??? Somebody I know IRL has a certain vibe and I was wondering if you'd hazard a guess/intuition?

Oh, and here's an actual preggers pic, if that helps!









http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...ean/5weeks.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## wowbaby42

U/S today shows we are having a sweet baby girl!!!! So mark us as a correct guess!!!


----------



## strmis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
Hi!!

Okay, here's my info:

July 4, 2008 (I think. I calculated that myself







)

me and DH a few months pre-preggo
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

just me, pre-preg
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

I hope the links work!!

Thanks!!!

ps: have you ever played on
http://www.gotpsi.org/bi/gotpsi.htm
website??
I think you'd be really good at it


PS: Can you see if everything is A-Okay with this pregnancy and baby? I know I shouldn't be so paranoid and my gutt feeling with this baby is that all is good, but the "innocence" of the pregnancy delight is not there after everything that happened with the last one.

Thank you so much!! What an amazing gift you have.


----------



## seattlemamma

I am due on March 23rd 2008 and have an U/S next week. I am 31 and have 1girl,2boys


----------



## cherylb528

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherylb528* 
I'm due April 5, 2008. I have an ultrasound scheduled in two weeks and will hopefully find out the gender then. I'll try to post a picture of me (I hope you don't need a belly shot because I am not able to upload any pictures recently).

Okay, I can't figure out how to insert an attachment and I don't know how to make it a link. I'll try again later.
Thanks!
Cheryl

Sorry to bother you. I never figured out how to post a picture. Are you still able to guess? Can I provide you any other info?
Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## Lucilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
ooh, can i play?








i don't have a pic though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
oh, and i suspect its twins if that helps at all.










any guesses for me yet?







: i don't have a pic, but i can give you more info if you need it. thanks!


----------



## GoGirlGo

I am 34weeks preg. There is a pic of me in my sig. take a guess.


----------



## dawson02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I got the link to work









I'm going to say boy.

I had my ultrasound today and unfortunatly, your guess for me was wrong. It's a girl. I was a little disappointed but who could stay disappointed about a sweet little baby girl?
Thanks for your guess though! Your track record is still amazing!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairyjane* 
We've decided to wait to find out (officially)...I'm due April 10th. I have a 13 year old daughter (7/6/94), and a 10 year old daughter (3//24/97). My dh has a 14 year old daughter (12/9/92) and a 11 year old son(8/31/96). This is our first (and only) child together.

here's my pic:
http://customasl.com/cgi-bin/i/images/kcarta_bw.jpg

Thanks in advance!
Karla
aka fairyjane

p.s. I heard about you through an ivillage message board.

I'm going to guess boy









You look familiar to me.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherrys14701_20* 
Originally Posted by cherrys14701_20
I would love it if you would take a guess at what im having. Im due in april. I already have a 1 1/2 year old little girl and here is a picture of me and my daughter 
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e5...septoct048.jpg

That is so strange you predicted a boy! Every single gender chart and web site (I even paid for one) say Im having a boy how crazy is that. I cant wait to find out. It would be untill the end of dec tho.
Do you see anything else for my little one? also How stongly do you feel that its a boy. lol I was so sure it was another girl. But then again I was a 100% sure that my dd was a boy.
Thanks a bunch. Pregnant women will do anything to know the sex of there babies or at least have a guess for when its time to deliver. Its awesome that you would take the time out of your day and do this for us.
Also I hope you are feeling better.
ETA: I had a emgency c-section with my daughter. And I had placenta abrupion. Do you see anything bad happening with this Delivery? I have been afraid since I found out I was pregnant.

I'm seeing him having light coloring...maybe blonde hair. I'm not really seeing a traumatic birth, no, I think it will be pretty peaceful.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OLIVIASMOM031505* 
I would love to have you guess. My EDD is 4/4/08 and I'll be having an ultrasound on the 12th of november.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthykidsinNY* 
Me too, please!







: I am due April 22nd with #4. I have no idea if I am carrying more than one, and likely won't have an u/s till about 20 weeks. Undecided on finding out the gender, but I'll be sure to let you know when I do!!









I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czdziebkowski106* 
Hi!! I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling good. I have a nice sinus infection and ear infection too!! Wonder if it's going around? Could you possibly predict when I'll get pregnant again? I'm Christine, age 21 (born October 6, 1986) and my daughter is Elizabeth, born April 17,2006. I'm married to Jim (February 24, 1981). I think that's all you need? Oh yeah, here's a pic!! Thanks so much!!!

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/a...dymemorial.jpg

I'm kind of thinking it will be late next year, or early '09.

I think it will be a boy, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rre927* 
I am due May 11th. I will probably find out the sex in 2 months.
Pictured included. My daughter was born 11/24/04.

Thanks,
Rachel

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74...1/IMG_0505.jpg

I'm going to guess girl. I'm also thinking she'll be born a little "late".


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherylb528* 
I'm due April 5, 2008. I have an ultrasound scheduled in two weeks and will hopefully find out the gender then. I'll try to post a picture of me (I hope you don't need a belly shot because I am not able to upload any pictures recently).

Okay, I can't figure out how to insert an attachment and I don't know how to make it a link. I'll try again later.
Thanks!
Cheryl

I'm thinking boy. And it's okay, I don't need the picture. If you are able to post one, it might help me double check, but you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakerreb* 
My name is Rebecca and we are expecting our first baby due on June 10, 2008. I am 27 years old. I should be having an ultrasound done at the end of December or the beginning of January to determine the gender. Thanks for your help!

I'm thinking boy. I'm also seeing possibly one more boy, and then I think that's all you'll have.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather Marie* 
If you have time you can take a guess about our little one. I am due on November 10th and it is our first.

Here is a picture taken of me on October 13th at 36 weeks.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...s/PA130009.jpg

I'm getting girly vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddyngraciesmommy* 
My name is Jennifer, I am due April 30th. I have two daughters Madison(5) and Gracie(3). If you don't get a vibe, i can send a pic in a day or two. Oh and my ultrasound won't be till the second week of december!

A picture would be helpful, thanks


----------



## Jezzy

Oops! I asked you to guess and forgot to add my sigi. Sorry. Pics of me, dh, dd and ds are in my sigi.









Thanks!!

If you see anything about the birth or the baby please include that too!







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelleybelly* 
My name is Michelle. I'm almost 14 weeks pregnant with my second child and I'm due at the end of April, 2008. I'd love to see your guess at the gender....









I'm guessing girl. I'm also seeing her being born on a very sunny and warm day, btw.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie duda* 
Oh how neat!!! I would LOVE for you to predict the gender of our next baby! I havnt had my first apointment yet im about 5 weeks along. Im due about 7-4-08. Thank you so much and i hope you feel better soon!

heres a pic of me!
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...ost=good-times

I'm thinking girl.

You're very pretty







:


----------



## Heather Marie

Ananas-

Thanks for taking the time to guess. I have been stalking this thread like mad since I posted









Everyone thinks it is a girl, no one thinks boy! I will let you know when this one decides to make it's appearance whether it is a girl or boy.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sibelius* 
hi! i am due in a couple of weeks with baby #4. we have three girls - ages 5, 3, 2. need to know anything else?

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## SERENATY

i think i was passed :-( i posted back on page 37...please please please can you take a guess!!! i have been stalking ever since..kinda sad huh LOL LOL..thanks in advance









hi there! this is really cool..i would love for you to make a prediction...i am due may 10th..i havent had my first appt yet but that is what my calculations are telling me..and i have my own strong thoughts on what im having so i would love to hear what you think?????? thanks so much

Serena

oh and i should know by the end of december what im having....

here is a pic of me! http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg


----------



## quarteralien

I've been stalking this thread for a while, and now I have a positive pregnancy test so I want to play too, unless that's too early, and that's okay. the last link in my sig is a picture of me.


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetpea_me1* 
How exciting! My pic is below. I am 27 with an 8 year old girl and a 2 year old girl (different dads if it matters) and am 17 weeks preggo with me and my husband's first child together. Can't wait to hear back. Thank you.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...e1/17Weeks.jpg

Here it is again. Thanks for your guess.


----------



## ananas

*Just a few things*-

I'm going through about one page at a time guessing right now. It's really the only way it stays manageable. If you think I've missed you, go ahead and look at the guesses and see if you notice names from the page you were on. If so, I might have missed you.

Also- if you PM'ed me for a guess, or are planning on PM'ing for a guess, I WILL get to those, I promise. I forget to check them a lot, or I come to the thread instead. It would be helpful if you posted a message saying that you sent a PM, if you wish. If you don't want others to know that you're requesting a guess, that's fine. I'll be checking my PMs as often as I can.

I'm SUPER swamped this week (I'm getting ready to go to Mexico for two months














, so I will come around as much as possible. I usually only make it here at night (I'm on Pacific Time), but I'm trying to stop in more throughout the day.

Thanks guys







:


----------



## Riegerts4

Yeah, Ananas! Do you go to Mexico every year? Where? Why? 2 MONTHS! Cool! A bit of jealousy going on here.......


----------



## fairyjane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









You look familiar to me.

That was my gut feeling...I'll let you know.









I've had that photo on a couple of my sites, my sign language site, customASL.com or writing sites to promote my book, "Fairy Jane". Maybe you've seen me there? or I'm a Florida girl if that helps?

thanks for the prediction, I'll let you know!


----------



## sibelius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









thanks, ananas! pineapple is always a favorite of mine when pregnant









a boy would definitely be something. i'll let you know soon, with any luck!


----------



## Yaniris

OOohhh Please guess the gender of my baby...I'm 9 weeks and I'm due JUne 9th 2008...I have a 13 year old daughter from a previous marriage and my husband have 2 daughters with his previous marriage. This will be our 1st baby together and this may be my last baby. I have a 2D schedule for December 23rd.
Here is a link of my self http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...8/DSC00691.jpg

Yaniris


----------



## jlsizemore

I'll disable my signature for this post b/c we do already know







Have a go at guessing if you like and I can give you immediate feedback!!

I'm being induced on 12/5/2007 at 37 weeks.

Jennifer

ETA: I have four girls already, 11, 5, 4, and 2, and have had four miscarriages.


----------



## michelleybelly

awww! thank you so much for your reply. I already have a 3 year old girl so another little girl would be awesome for her. Thanks again!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *balancedmama* 
Hi, I'm Bernadette, due on the Summer Solstice. I have one DD, 14 months old. We will wait until the birth to find out baby's gender. Here's me me w/ DD at 6 mos.

I'm going to guess boy!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothernurture2* 
hi my name is kate. my due date is march 20th....had an ultrasound today. doctor said to come back next week because baby wasn't in a good viewing position. he had a hunch though.

i am a third time mama. first 2 are boys ages 6 and 3 1/2. my oldest knew i was pregnant before i did and says i am having a girl!

I think I'm going to have to agree, I'm getting girl vibes, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jadiebug00* 
Hello my name is Jade....I am due Jan. 9...Have not been able to get a good picture of the baby at the last 3 ultrasounds cause it is either moving or has back to the machine. My next ultrasound is in 3 weeks. I am a First-time-mom-to-be...

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## azgirl

Okay, I'll play...I am due with my first baby at the end of June! Boy or Girl? I wont find out until January or February, I think


----------



## jeromysangel

I was wondering if there is anything else you can tell me about the baby? OOhh.. Mexico!! Have fun, I hope you are feeling better for your trip! We are all sick here.. uggg. it Sucks!
So yea if you can tell me anything else about the baby and or Labor/Delivery would be wonderful. And thanks for doing this!! It is so much fun!!
Here is a pic of you need another one

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...hot13weeks.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...bellyshot1.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2.../bellyshot.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...l/102_3152.jpg

Well I hope these work.. lol. The ones in the Blue shirt were taken on Halloween Night so i was 13 weeks 5 days, the other is of me at 6 weeks, but it shows my face. I am 14 weeks today!!!!
Crystal


----------



## tarikzmomma

Hi!

I pm'd you but I'll post here as well just in case this is easier for you! I am due May 24, 2008 with our 2nd child. My first was a boy who is now 2 years old. I am 22 years old and very excited for our new little addition!

Thank you for taking the time to do this, I really appreciate it!

Here's a picture!

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...melissa038.jpg

Melissa







:


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Man, this was a *hard* one for some reason. At first I said boy, then girl, then boy again, then girl again. The string test said the baby was a boy, but on the next try said girl, and the latest try, it went back to boy. I'm thinking what it is is I'm seeing your DS and DD, and this next one is another boy. But honestly, this is a tough one- I'll go with boy though...I guess.







:

I had a boy!!


----------



## Theia

Oooohhhh...... I would love it if you wanted to guess the gender of my little one. The father and I have had strong feelings of the gender from the start. I/we won't know for sure until birth. I can't wait to meet this amazing little person who I know so well already. I can send you link to a photo if needed.

Thanks so much!

Gen


----------



## ashleyb87

You guessed girl followed by boy...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyb87* 
I did lose a baby in May after 8 weeks and I got pregnant again in July-do you think the girl was the first or I'm pregnant with a girl now?

I did get skipped on page 36-no big deal-just wondered (I'm inpatient-I have to wait another 28 days to get my u/s lol!) I was also wondering if you saw anything about the birth-I've been worried about it...my family is worried as small as I am I won't be able to carry it full term and I'm worried I'll have to have an emergency c-section like my mom had w/me...I've followed a lot of what she went thru so far. Thank you so much! I can totally see where you're coming from being swamped! I feel the same way trying to finish my Bachelors before the little bean comes!


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hey, sounds like fun!!

Hi, I'm Heather and I'm due May 8th. I won't be finding out the gender via u/s. Thanks so much!!


----------



## TSC2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
*Just a few things*-

I'm going through about one page at a time guessing right now. It's really the only way it stays manageable. If you think I've missed you, go ahead and look at the guesses and see if you notice names from the page you were on. If so, I might have missed you.

Also- if you PM'ed me for a guess, or are planning on PM'ing for a guess, I WILL get to those, I promise. I forget to check them a lot, or I come to the thread instead. It would be helpful if you posted a message saying that you sent a PM, if you wish. If you don't want others to know that you're requesting a guess, that's fine. I'll be checking my PMs as often as I can.

I'm SUPER swamped this week (I'm getting ready to go to Mexico for two months














, so I will come around as much as possible. I usually only make it here at night (I'm on Pacific Time), but I'm trying to stop in more throughout the day.

Thanks guys







:

I think you might have skipped page 37. Somone above said they were missed too. We were both on page 37.


----------



## Goddess3_2005

I don't think she has, because page 38 is all guesses and I'm on the top of 39 and she hasn't guessed for me or anyone bellow me.


----------



## tissadawn

Sure go ahead and guess for me. My EDD is May 24, 2008 and we dont have a gender U/S scheduled yet.


----------



## adamsfam07

Hi there again, I was on page 37 and just can't seem to find a reply. Anyway, I was just wondering what your guess for me would be. We have 3 boys, I'm due May 12th, I have had one miscarriage about 2 yrs ago at 8wks. I plan on finding out the gender this time and would love to find out what you think first. Thank you!


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Hi there! I was on page 36, and believe I was missed. Thanks so much!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthykidsinNY* 
Me too, please!







: I am due April 22nd with #4. I have no idea if I am carrying more than one, and likely won't have an u/s till about 20 weeks. Undecided on finding out the gender, but I'll be sure to let you know when I do!!


----------



## nicole040308

Whoohoo please guess my baby's gender!!!

My name is Nicole
DH is shawn
son christopher 14
daughter alayna 11
step daughter brittany 10
daughter 8
step son michael 7

baby is due april 5, 2008. we are having a sono this thursday....

here is a pic of me
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...omucho/me1.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_kim_14* 
Hi, my name is Kim, Due May 31st with #3. I have DD who is 3 2/3 and DS who is 2 1/2. Will be having NT u/s at the end of november and anatomy u/s beginning of january, would love to know if you're sensing the same as I am about this one.
Thanks!!

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedmom0508* 
My name is Heather, I have 1 Daughter, Hailey who is 2. Had a dating u/s at 7w5d and am now 13w1d pregnant. I will have a gender u/s done in the beginning of January! Very interested to hear what you have to say!
Thanks!

I'm getting girl vibes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karlee* 
Hi, hoping you can do this for me too? I'm not pregnant, i have one 16month old son, and i was just wondering if i am going to get pregnant again? If so when, and do you see what it is going to be? I was hoping to try for a girl in about 5 years? but i was just wondering if somebody was going to make a suprise appereance before then







Thank you so much!
Karlee

I'm definitely seeing a girl, but I think it's going to be much sooner than 5 years.







I'm thinking you'll be pregnant again by the time your son is 3.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamsfam07* 
Hi there, my name is Atara I'm due May 12th, 2008. I have 3 boys, Kaleb is almost 10, Jacob is almost 7 and Caeden is 15mo. I would really love to hear what you have to say, will have an ultrasound in a few more months, I just have to find out the gender this time.










Okay, I thought I was picking up on someone else, and then noticed in your later post that you had a miscarriage. I'm pretty sure that one was a girl, and I think she's back


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSC2007* 
Ok I will try this. I have encosed my u/s picture and a picture of us. I am due around may 31, 2008. That makes me 9 weeks.http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...aby/img001.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...irypeanut2.jpg
Unfortunitly this is how big i am already!
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4.../8weeks005.jpg
thank you soooo much....

Your ultrasound made me say "Awww"







:

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 







:i hope you feel better soon..

Now i am not pregnant..that i know of..

I have a little girl who just turned 2 last week. I was wondering if you can tell me exactly when you think the next baby will come along

here is a photo
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ber2007333.jpg

I'm thinking it will be a boy, and I'm also thinking it will be a while- probably about 3 years.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsAprilMay* 
OOOoooo! Sounds like fun!

I'm April-May. This is our second child. I'm due 1/11/08. No ultrasounds. My myspace link is in my sig.

The only gender dream I've had has been a boy/girl twin dream. Born in that order. But this is a singelton.

Hope you feel better soon!

Are you sure it's a singleton?







Because I picked up on twins immediately, before even reading that part of your post.

What I picked up, though, was twin boys...so I'm going to say boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talyn* 
I'm due April 17th and my ultrasound is scheduled for November 20th, but I would love to hear what you think!! I also have a picture for you. I figured one taken since I've been pregnant would be better, but please ignore how terrible I look in it! LOL You can find the picture here: http://talyn.net/nb.jpg

-Natasha

I think you'll have a little girl. Green eyes like yours, chubby cheeks. The name Rosie came to mind first.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agmommy* 
Go for it. I'd love to know what you think! I'm due Dec. 10.

I'm going to guess boy.

I also kept picking up on a girl, but kept getting the feeling that this one wasn't the girl. Then I saw in your posts that you miscarried, and I'm pretty sure that one was the girl.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

Care to guess mine? Baby #4, sixth pregnancy...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SERENATY* 
*hi there! this is really cool..i would love for you to make a prediction...i am due may 10th..i havent had my first appt yet but that is what my calculations are telling me..and i have my own strong thoughts on what im having so i would love to hear what you think?????? thanks so much

Serena*

oh and i should know by the end of december what im having....

here is a pic of me! http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg

I'm thinking boy









You're gorgeous, btw.


----------



## ananas

I just realized that I AM somehow missing quite a few people. If you posted before page 39 and don't see a guess for you, please let me know.


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking it will be a boy, and I'm also thinking it will be a while- probably about 3 years.









: Thank you I was really hoping it wouldn't be that long








does this photo give u a diff vibe?
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ber2007375.jpg

Sorry to bother you again but my best friend wants a guess to! Shes not preg either, but was wonder when it might happen

here is her photo

http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...party034-1.jpg

& also my friend here, Mellisa is already pregnant, shes 34weeks & we know what shes having, Just wondering if you guess right








here she is
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...rnity007-1.jpg


----------



## Lucilla




----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005* 
I'm so glad your feeling better! ;0)

I'm Due April 21st by early ultra sound and the 23rd by my calculations









Its my 6th baby

Here's a belly shot http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...5/DSCF2834.jpg

Here's me! ( a couple months before I found out I was prego)







http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...DSCF2614-1.jpg

Could you tell me anything of the birth. I have had several traumatic ones and I'm scared going into this one.

I'm thinking girl, and I'm actually seeing a pretty calm, serene birth...it looks like it will be in a dark room...possibly in water.


----------



## Lucilla

What about me?








I can give more info if you need it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
ooh, can i play?








i don't have a pic though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
oh, and i suspect its twins if that helps at all.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktrrgw* 
How are you feeling? Has that sinus infection gotten any better for you?! I sure hope so! Being sick is no fun at all! Ok, a couple more questions!! The ladies here just love you to pieces for doing this for all of us! Its wonderful.
How late do you think my son will be? And any idea of weight?!?! It makes me nervous, Fisher was early and I only pushed for 40 minutes.. Do you see anything for my labor?! IF I were to have more children.. is there a girl there anywhere... or boys boys and more boys!? My son Fisher, looks just like my husband!! I dont think he got any of me.. any chance this one MIGHT look like me!! Here is another pic of me..  Thank you so much! Keep us updated on how you are feeling! I wish you the best.
This is one of my son and I... his first concert ;-)
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m...mandfisher.jpg

Well, late is a pretty relative term.







So it's possible that he might not be "late" at all, but may be past your EDD. I'm thinking maybe 8, 8 and a half pounds.

I'm seeing blondish hair for this kiddo, at least at first. Blue, maybe green, eyes. I am seeing a girl out there for you, yes. Probably not too long until she comes, either.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avasmomleigh* 
Hi! I am due March 28, I have a 5.5 yo dd. I am the photographer, so I could send you lots of photos of my dh and daughter, but I can't find any of me--I can keep looking if you need me to. I would love to have you guess!!

Leigh, mama to Ava, 5.5, due with #2 3/28/07

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbuttercwup* 
I know you arent feeling well so it is very appreciated that you took the time. I think another girl would be great! We are certainly prepared for another little girl...a little boy however would be a shock...but we will take what we get, we just hope for happy and healthy...and maybe a good sleeper.
thank you again, take care and I will be sure to check in and update!
B

Co-sleep! You'll get lots of sleep







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seren* 
My turn! I'm due May 21. Don't plan to find out until birth. My myspace has a picture that is about two years old. http://www.myspace.com/serenmarie

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngRoCamp* 
Wow. I don't even know what to think!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!! It would be a fun new adventure, that's for sure. Any other vibes for us about this baby? I'm a nervous wreck after my previous losses.

I hope you're feeling better. I came down with the nasty sinus cold on Wednesday and I'm still trying to kick it too. THANKS for keeping up on us all here







You're awesome!

I'm seeing blonde hair, and rosy red cheeks. Possibly curly hair...


----------



## Goddess3_2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl, and I'm actually seeing a pretty calm, serene birth...it looks like it will be in a dark room...possibly in water.

Ananas, you rock. MY DH had a dream we had a little girl with brown curls. The water birth sounds exactly what I had hoped for. Thank you for taking the time out of you day to do this!


----------



## seren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl









Same as me and DH!


----------



## Organicavocado

Are you serious? Why didn't you tell me you have a million post thread on gender guessing!? Brilliant. (Is this why you left me all alone babbling to myself in chat?)

I now have the funniest freakin story for you.
You can go ahead and put me up there too while you're at it.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

Oops! My due date is July 4th...


----------



## lccreature

Hi! Can you guess the gender of my baby? My due date is July 15 th. I am not sure how to post a link to pic, but if you need that for sure I am sure I could figure it out..Thanks!!


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I just realized that I AM somehow missing quite a few people. If you posted before page 39 and don't see a guess for you, please let me know.









You guessed for me, but keep missing the results.

You guessed boy and I am having a girl.


----------



## TSC2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Your ultrasound made me say "Awww"







:

I'm guessing girl









Thank you thank THANK YOU.... I was hoping before you left for Mexico you got to me! I have a feeling it is a girl, I will diffenetly let you know!THANK YOU.







:

















































: love


----------



## Angelic868

I was pregnant once and I just really want to know what the gender of my baby was. It was a bad experience but I'm extremely inquisitive. Do you know when I will get pregnant again and if so...what will the gender be?

I couldnt figure out how to add an avatar do here are some pictures.

http://deco-00.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/QB...wNm/zoomer.fpg

http://deco-01.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/_H...vyY/zoomer.fpg


----------



## SERENATY

awwwwww thanks Ananas for the lovely compliment







WOW i must say i am shocked...i was ready to put money on me having a little girl..i will be sure to let you know as soon as i get my ultrasound...thanks again for taking the time out to do something like this for us!!! enjoy your trip


----------



## MOMOF4BOYS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Any pictures will do, really. I can sometimes guess what a person will have by looking at their picture even if they're not pregnant yet.









I'm getting boy vibes with you. I'm thinking you may have another girl on the way at some point, too.

sO I have 5 sons do you ever see me having a little girl, and if so when?


----------



## ananas

Okay, ladies- I'm about to get into bed, and in the morning I'm heading out of town. I'll be back Monday afternoon, so try not to bombard me with requests!
















Nah, j/k. Bombard me all you want.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Organicavocado* 
Are you serious? Why didn't you tell me you have a million post thread on gender guessing!? Brilliant. (Is this why you left me all alone babbling to myself in chat?)

I now have the funniest freakin story for you.
You can go ahead and put me up there too while you're at it.

I've told you like 20 times, dork









And no, I just totally forget I was in chat. Lol.

I don't think I can guess for you, I'm too biased.







:


----------



## Jennisee

Hi, I'd love for you to guess for me. I'm due April 5 with my second child.


----------



## AngRoCamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing blonde hair, and rosy red cheeks. Possibly curly hair...

Again... THANK YOU!!! Turns out my "big u/s" has been moved up to 11/15 and I'm losing the battle about not finding out till delivery. I suspect I'll be able to confirm your prediction in less than 2 weeks. Now that I have even a shred of hope that it might be a girl I don't think I can wait LOL. I'll be sure to let you know









THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## babybugs052008

can u guess mine im due between may 23-26 i had my first ultrasound on nov 2nd not for sure when i will be able to find out but i think it may be in dec or jan sorry but i dont know how to get pics on here but when i find out i will sure post one here is the link for my pic if it doesnt work let me know and i will try again http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l2...00775734PM.jpg


----------



## highopes

I would like to know my babies gender. I am due May 6th. I don't know what else you need but here is my pic. http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t.../Jessie033.jpg


----------



## katie duda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl.

You're very pretty







:

Thank You!!! I am hoping for another girl!!!







and thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## shayna2020

I am due July 4th 08' with my 1st baby, what do you think I will have??


----------



## Lucilla

What about me?








I can give more info if you need it.

Quote:

ooh, can i play?
i don't have a pic though.

Quote:

oh, and i suspect its twins if that helps at all.


----------



## TheJennJenn

Okay.. My name is Jennifer, Jenn for short. Married to Kai, *got married on 05*19*2006*and expecting our first child on July 8th. I'm 21, he's 22 and here's a pic...









http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...Godiva/yay.jpg

It's a bit old *2 years* hope that doesn't matter.







Also I had a miscarriage in July of this year, don't know if that's important, I was due for THAT baby on Feb 8th.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## czdziebkowski106

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm kind of thinking it will be late next year, or early '09.

I think it will be a boy, too.

Oh thank you so much!! I hope you're feeling better!! A boy would make hubby so happy. Thanks again for your time


----------



## emilynme06

Since I'm not pregnant (to my knowledge) I was wondering if you got any vibes about when I'll get pg and any other info you could tell me about it








I am 21 and I have a daughter who just turned 1. I'll attach a pic from her party (yesterday). Thanks so much!

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00112.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00099.jpg


----------



## agmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.

I also kept picking up on a girl, but kept getting the feeling that this one wasn't the girl. Then I saw in your posts that you miscarried, and I'm pretty sure that one was the girl.

Thanks!!! How exciting. I'll let you know if you're right, but I'm pretty sure that you are. My husband's family produces LOTS of boys! We have a 4.5-yr-old son and did miscarry in '05. I always wondered if our angel wasn't a girl--I hope she comes back to us sometime. May I ask if you see any girls in our future? Twins? How many kids?

Any more predictions about this baby and it's delivery? I know you're swamped with requests, so your time is very much appreciated. Here's a link to my myspace page: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=148669118

Thank you so much for your insight! What an amazing gift you have.


----------



## karlee

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my post. Now im afraid you have my sister hooked too. She is not pregnant but is going to be married in september of next year. She is wondering what is in store for her? How many kids, when will they arrive and what are the sexes? Also hopefully everything will be okay with her?







Thank you so much for your time and here is a picture for you

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...03247_3401.jpg


----------



## NorwayMamma

Hi Ananas!

I posted on page 39 and haven't seen a guess yet but I'm assuming that you haven't got to that page yet.

I'm in Norway and due on January 31. I have had several pregnancy losses but have two living children ages 2 1/2 and 8 months! I'd like to know the gender of this baby as well as if you can tell if it will be a vaginal or c-section delivery and how much the baby might weigh. I'm having an ultrasound on Nov. 15. Thanks so much!

By the way, the word ananas means pineapple in Norwegian! Are you Norwegian by any chance? ;-)

Have a great day!


----------



## pamaba2378

I am due on April 3 and I had my first US on Friday--however baby was not showing what he/she is!! The tech guessed at girl because she couldnt see anything from the back side but i am still really wanting to know!

here is my US pix:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...8/IMG_2174.jpg

hopefully you will have a guess for us!


----------



## adamsfam07

Ananas, I had a feeling that my little lost angel had been a girl. I truly hope your right, and she's back.







I will definately let you know as soon as we find out. Thank you.


----------



## zoney

Are you able to predict my baby's gender? I am due July 7th. We have not had an ultrasound yet


----------



## Sol_Solved

Wow, your rate is really impressive! I'd love if you could tell me what you think this baby will be. Here's a picture of me unknowingly pregnant a couple weeks ago:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...d/P1011647.jpg

The baby is supposed to be due by the end of June and I'm hoping I can go with a home waterbirth, even if it'll be our first, so it's all new.

Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## detroitgirl77

Can you guess what I'm having? I am due Jan 25th w/ # 2. First child is a boy, who is almost 23 months old. Here's a link w/ my pic

http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/vip/detroitgirl77


----------



## angelmom24

I'm not pregnant yet or that i know of, but I was wondering if you got any vibes about when I'll get pregnant again and any other info you could tell me about it if you could.








I'm 24 and I have a 2 year old Son. Here is a pic of me from today. thank you

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...rent=mypic.jpg


----------



## MJacques

How fun! I'm so sorry you're not feeling well though, hope you are back to normal in no time! No need to answer my post if you have too much on your plate/feel yucky, I'd rather you get to feeling better!

I am not pregnant at the moment, that I know of, I'm just curious if you have any info for me on when I may become pregnant again, how many sweet ones my husband and I will be blessed with, boy or girl next, anything of that sort. We love children!







We have 2 girls now, an almost 3 yr old and a 4 month old. Here is a picture of me, taken about a month ago. http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture225.jpg

And a picture of my girls together!
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture032.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## Yaelita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
What about me?








I can give more info if you need it.

Lucilla, Ananas has guessed for you already (see p.42)


----------



## lil_kim_14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing boy









Thanks!!! That's what I was thinking also, even though DH swears this one's a girl......we shall see if you are correct in a few weeks!


----------



## dianaysasigarza

Hello, I think you skipped me...here is my post again! Thanks!

Hello! I am pregnant with my first and I am due April 22 - also I am 28 years old. I would love to hear what you think I am having! Also, it'll be great to see what you pick up on the name of my baby..or any other vibes that you might have. Thank you for your time.
Hope this link works: (I was around 8 weeks in this picture).
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...olorado029.jpg


----------



## seren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl










Care to take a stab at how my birth will be? Also how many children we will have?


----------



## mynameisheather

I was hoping that you had tell me what the sex of my baby is going to be. I am due on May 12th. My ultrasound is on December 13th. I have a DS who is 2 and an an angel DD who would be 11 months old.

Here is a picture of me
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...r/S6300694.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## babyprice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyprice* 
Please guess the sex of my baby? This is our first child.

My ultrasound is scheduled for Nov. 6th
I am due April 6th
I am 17 weeks.
I am 29 years old - will be 30 when the baby is born.

Any additional info is GREATLY appreciated!!!

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...ice/cap058.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/cap040-1.jpg

I was on Page 39 - Since you have done some on that page and you do a page at a time I assume I was missed. I hope you see this today since my u/s is tomorrow (11/6) at 6:00 PM EST. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ryansmommy2005

I would love for you to guess for me - My name is Amy and I am due May 7 and will be having an ultrasound either the 2nd or 3rd week in December. I have a son Ryan, who was just 2 on October 24. Thanks!!

Here's a link to a picture of me and my son.

http://myspace.com/amywitt


----------



## Organicavocado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I've told you like 20 times, dork









And no, I just totally forget I was in chat. Lol.

I don't think I can guess for you, I'm too biased.







:

Lies! Really?







:
Okay okay, you're off the hook. This time.


----------



## modernmother

I joined this forum just so I can get a guess from the baby gender guru! I'm going to give you no hints other than this is my sixth child and I am due May 11th(Mother's Day!). There is a picture of me on my photography website under about M.E.

modernexpressionsphoto.com


----------



## morganstar83

This is my fourth baby and I am due July 9th or 10th. Could you tell me what you think I am having? I am 24 and just by chance if its more than one? My husband so thinks its more than one lol Thank you so much









Here's a picture of me and dh two weeks ago on our wedding day

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ictures039.jpg


----------



## ramesgal

I was wondering if you could guess for me also....
I am Due June 2nd and will be having my U/S January 14th.
I don't have a pic so I hope this is enough info.... Thanks!!


----------



## SquishyMommyof2

Add another one to the correct tally. It's a girl you were right. Seven Julia is baking away =)


----------



## logansmommy_03

Can you guess the gender of my baby? I'm Heather 24 years old, SO is Luke 23 years old. I have a 4 year old son from a previous relationship, he was born 8/27/03. I am 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I had a miscarriage in late july of this year, so i was also wondering if you had any feelings towards this pregnancy having a happy healthy ending? Thanks for your time


----------



## mossimo12

Oh I'd love to know what I'm having. I'm due June 30th with my second. I plan to have a 20 week ultrasound so I guess that won't be for another 14 weeks or so. I'm 31. Anything else you need to know. Oh you can see a picture of me from 6 months ago at http://www.myspace.com/sarah12reynolds

Sarah


----------



## mami2f3

Ooh, I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one.
What info do you need?
I am due 5/28/07
Erika

Oh, and I don't think we'll do any gender check til the baby's born!


----------



## maddyngraciesmommy

Original post- My name is Jennifer, I am due April 30th. I have two daughters Madison(5) and Gracie(3). If you don't get a vibe, i can send a pic in a day or two. Oh and my ultrasound won't be till the second week of december!

The first is this pregnancy
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...pics-sepia.jpg
and the other is before pregnancy
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...6/Photo001.jpg

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## ErrinC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErrinC* 
Mine too, please.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...100BasnLNsxcMZ

Conception occured around August 8th. We are due April 30th.
This is my third child (2 boys 5 & 6); I'm 26. It is also his third child (1 girl 18 & 1 boy 12); he is 39. We have two children each from previous marriages. I am around 12 weeks in the photo.

The chinese birth calendar failed with both of my boys.

Thank you so much!!

Errin

I was a page 39'er also. Thank you so so mcuh


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

I am so anxious that I am seriously getting on here to check 150+ times a day!!!
I know you are really busy Ananas but could you pleeeeeeeeeeeaaase predict what I am having. I posted back on page 39 and 42 because you missed me, but now I am so anxious I am going to burst. So if you did miss me, I understand, if you just haven't gotten to me - I am sorry to bug you......

I am 27 with an 8 year old girl and a 2 year old girl (separate dads). I am due in April with me and my husband's first child together.

Here is a link to my pic. http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...e1/17Weeks.jpg

Thank you so much and I hope you have a great vacation







:


----------



## lovemydaughters

It's a boy! You're pretty good at this! Thank you for taking the time to guess for us!


----------



## mommy_beans

I'm 22 and not currently pregnant but my husband and I are going to Natural Family Planning soon.

I was wondering if you maybe could give me a time and gender at all?

I have 2 daughters already. My 1st was born 3/4/06 at 1 week late and my 2nd was born 8/21/07 and 5 days late.
Thanks


----------



## Theia

Ananas, I know you are super busy with these requests and with your impending trip (have a great time btw), but could you fit me in? I posted back on 44 or 45, but I think I was missed. I am 35 and expecting my first child around Feb 24. I don't know the gender for sure, but my dp and I have a suspicion. I would love any information you might 'pick up' on my little one.
Thanks so much and many blessings.


----------



## chuteo2006

Hi

I am not currently pregnant but was wodering if you could give me a little insight? My SO and I are on the fence on if, and when we will have another child.

Here's are info:

ME-Terri-31
SO-Dale-51
DD-Danika-2

The info I would like is:

Will we have another child?
When?
What will the gender be?
How many child will SO and I have altogether?

Thanks so much, you are truely amazing!!!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorwayMamma* 
Hi Ananas!

I posted on page 39 and haven't seen a guess yet but I'm assuming that you haven't got to that page yet.

I'm in Norway and due on January 31. I have had several pregnancy losses but have two living children ages 2 1/2 and 8 months! I'd like to know the gender of this baby as well as if you can tell if it will be a vaginal or c-section delivery and how much the baby might weigh. I'm having an ultrasound on Nov. 15. Thanks so much!

By the way, the word ananas means pineapple in Norwegian! Are you Norwegian by any chance? ;-)

Have a great day!

Yup, I didn't miss you, just hadn't got that far yet









I'm going to guess girl.







A pretty small girl...7ish pounds. I can't really tell if it will be vaginal or a c-section.

I'm not Norwegian, no. Ananas means pineapple in quite a few languages- Dutch and French are two of them, I think.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
I hope you are felling better, thanks so much for doing this. I really admire and have great respect for people with a gift like this







:

Well, darn - We did have an u/s and she thought girl, but was not 100%, so we are still holding out hope









If you have time and are feeling up to it, can you answer a few more questions, please?









How do you see the birth of this babe? I am hoping for a VBAC, but at this point it is not looking really promising (long story). I have had the same birth dreams since before I was preg with this baby, but don't know if it is just wishful thinking.

Do you ever see us having a boy(s). I have had dreams of a set of twin boys for the last 4 years (since I was preg with #2) and they never leave me, I really thought this preg was those babies coming to me. We kinda plan for this to be the last baby, but you never know.

Thanks!

I'm not really picking up on a c-section. I'm actually kind of picking up on a water birth...

If you're seeing twin boys, I'm not going to argue with that, lol. We all know our future babies better than anyone else can, and if you've been feeling these babies for 4 years, then they must be there. I am picking up on at least one boy, yes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McMommy31* 
Hi-
I am due 5/23 (orignally 5/30). I already have a 20 month old son. We are not finding out the gender.

Jen

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyprice* 
Please guess the sex of my baby? This is our first child.

My ultrasound is scheduled for Nov. 6th
I am due April 6th
I am 17 weeks.
I am 29 years old - will be 30 when the baby is born.

Any additional info is GREATLY appreciated!!!

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...ice/cap058.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/cap040-1.jpg

I'm going to guess girl.







Before I clicked on the picture, I kept picking up on blonde hair and then brown hair, so I was thinking maybe a dark blonde or light brown. From your picture, it looks like you might be the same?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErrinC* 
Mine too, please.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...100BasnLNsxcMZ

Conception occured around August 8th. We are due April 30th.
This is my third child (2 boys 5 & 6); I'm 26. It is also his third child (1 girl 18 & 1 boy 12); he is 39. We have two children each from previous marriages. I am around 12 weeks in the photo.

The chinese birth calendar failed with both of my boys.

Thank you so much!!

Errin

I'm guessing it's another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amohler0905* 
This is pretty cool! I'm due around May 24th (we don't know because baby measures small but I know when I ovulated). I have a 2 year old son. I'll be having my U/S around mid-december. Here's a pic of me
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...y2007016-5.jpg
and a picture of my U/S at 8w2d.
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...nt=8w2d001.jpg

The u/s picture is no longer working- is it possible for you to relink that? I do have a vibe, I'd just like to double check with that picture.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigersagg* 
I'd love to have you guess for me!

My due date is March 24, and this is baby #4. I have two boys and a girl currently.

Here's a pic of me taken last week: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...lypic18w1d.jpg

Thanks!









I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tar_heel_girl* 
Boy, you are popular! Okay, I have to give it a go.

I'm due 4/10/2008 with my second child. My first child is a baby girl, she's now two years old. My u/s is scheduled for 11/12.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dana0000* 
Hi, I'm due april 5th. This will be my second. My first was a Girl born 5/19/06.

Thanks- This is awesome









I'm thinking it's a girl









Also thinking blonde hair? Maybe curly?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naomieight* 
I would love a guess.







My name is Naomi and this is our second child. I'm due July 1st (i think)
Here is my pic:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...wingfamily.jpg

Do you guess if there's multiples too??

I'm thinking girl









I think she'll have your smile.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
oh please tell me what you think. I tried to get that other mama that used to do this to tell me but I dont think she is online anymore 8( but Im sure glad you showed up. Im 17 weeks 1 day today. I have a 4d ultrasound on 11/19 and should find out then what it is. This is #2 for me although my first was stillborn in march, my daughter. Please let me know what you think Im having. my due date is 4/6/08

I'm thinking you'll have a girl









I'm really sorry about your loss.


----------



## NorwayMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Yup, I didn't miss you, just hadn't got that far yet









I'm going to guess girl.







A pretty small girl...7ish pounds. I can't really tell if it will be vaginal or a c-section.

I'm not Norwegian, no. Ananas means pineapple in quite a few languages- Dutch and French are two of them, I think.









Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 3beautifulgirls

Hi , Id love for you to have a go for me !

due with my 4th around the 13th June .

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...070450x299.jpg


----------



## stephi_jay

Heya - you were right!! Im having a girl


----------



## emma76

Oh, could you have a guess for me please?









I'm due 4th July, but both my others have been late. I have a girl of 9 and a boy of 5.

I don't have a picture, but let me know if you need any more info!

Thanks.


----------



## cherrys14701_20

I cant wait to find out if your right. And thanks so much for guessing about my birth I really hope your right about that. It does put my mind at ease. Thanks for that


----------



## DandeCobb

hi, thanks for doing this.

my name is emily i have one son born 5/24/06 @ 3 1/2 weeks early. i am about 5 weeks pregnant due the first week of july.

i'd love ot hear any feelings you get!


----------



## alanasmommy03

just wanted to let you know that your guess was CORRECT!!!!! we are having a healthy little girl!!!! thank you so much!!


----------



## RedneckMomma2Be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.









And yeah, the due date thing had me







:









I'm thinking he'll be born around the 18th, though.

Well I just thought I would stop in and give the results of my sonogram yesterday. Its a girl. Thanks so much for the guess, and keep up the good work!


----------



## beachlover

I'm due May 11 2008

I'm having an u/s on November 20th level 2 and they've always been able to tell at that point in past pregnancies.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Wow! All but one of the incorrect guesses have been girl guesses turning out to be boys! For fun!


----------



## chellygotabelly

Hello, I think it is so neat that you are doing this  My name is Chelsey I am 24, my due date is April 16, 2008. I have a 18 month old daughter. My u/s is on November 29 but I'm not finding out the gender until the baby is born. Thanks so much, happy guessing!!


----------



## 1sttimemommy2be

Hi My name is Lisa and My husband and I really want to know the gneder of our baby. I am due on April 15th, 2008. I just turned 25 on sept. 16. What do u think we are having?? Thanks soooo much!! take care,
Lisa K.


----------



## Luv2JonzNZan

ananas,
I would love a guess. I am due Apr. 2nd but I think the dates are a little off (I'm thinking it's six days off). I am 26 but I will be 27 (B-day Dec. 4th) when the baby is born. I have a son who is two. I knew he was a boy but this time I am stumped.







: So your help is very much appreciated. We won't have and US until Jan or Feb. Of course my husband thinks he knows but....And I am Jessika by the way


----------



## Steady101

For some reason I keep getting NOT put on the list. There are a few others that had gender results and they are not on there as well.


----------



## Amohler0905

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
The u/s picture is no longer working- is it possible for you to relink that? I do have a vibe, I'd just like to double check with that picture.










Sorry, DH moved the photobucket account around =)
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...es/8w2d001.jpg


----------



## jsaunt

Can you guess for me? My name is Andrea, I am 24. My husband Steve is 29. This is our first together, I have a 5 year old SD. Our due date is May 1, 2008. We should find out the gender on November 28.
Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmama120* 
Hi I am 14 weeks pregnant due may 5th 2008. i just wanted to see if you could guess me babys gender. i already have 1 little boy that is almost 2 if that helps any

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeromysangel* 
I just have one other question for you. Can you give me any other info on this baby or my Delivery?? I have an U/S schedualed for Nov 13th, I'll only be 15 weeks so we "might" get to see what the baby is then, if not i have another one when I am 20 weeks.
Thanks for doing all of this, and so far your "track record" is pretty good.. lol..

Have you always been gifted like this? Or was it something that happened over time and as you aged? I think this is a gift from god, and it is so great when people use it, and are not afraid of it, and it is sad, when people think this gift is "Voodoo" or something other than a gift!
Hope you are feeling better!!!!
And Thank you so much!
Crystal

I'm seeing blonde...maybe light brown hair. Green eyes, maybe.

The delivery from what I'm see will go pretty smoothly. I don't think the labor will be too long or too short, and I don't see any complications.

I've always been intuitive. It started out mostly as just being very sensitive- I could tell what people were feeling from a young age. It got stronger as I got older, and realized what it was, and allowed it. I believe a lot of people are capable of being intuitive, but it's something that we push away as we get older. Children are very intuitive.


----------



## cubasianchica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking you'll have a girl









I'm really sorry about your loss.

Ananas- you have made my day! as a matter of fact you made my LIFE!! I so desperatly wanted another girl esp with the loss of my first. I really hope ur right. lll know for sure in probably a week and a half or so. So ill let you know. Not to mention Im going through some other pretty bad drama...dh left me when I was 2 months prego...now im 4 1/2. no reason just out of the blue but he made sure to wipe out my bank account before he left...real slick. At any rate this is so encouraging that itll be me and a little girl. I have my fingers totally crossed! btw I didnt say anything before but I have the feeling its a girl too...i just have that vibe. Ill let you know how that u/s goes!! keep up that AWESOME work!! btw I dont know if this might be too much to ask but do you have an idea of what color eyes she might have? both my soon to be ex dh and I have brown eyes but there is a strong green eye gene in both our families...I would love it if she had green eyes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T&KsMommy* 
OMG!







: I was wondering if you would pick up on anything like that. It's kind of been a running joke - right after our second daughter was born I kept teasing my husband that the next baby would be twins. What I didn't know was his mother was telling him the same thing. When I unexpectedly became pregnant for the third time that was the first thing I thought about - I hope I didn't jinx myself







And for some reason that is usually one of the first things anybody asks us when they find out I'm pregnant - could it be twins or maybe it's twins. And my husband is convinced it is twins - one boy and one girl - because he has dreamed it so many times since I became pregnant. Whether or not it's true it's pretty amazing that you picked up on it.

Thank you for the guess! I'll keep you posted and let you know how it turns out. Hope you're feeling better.

*ETA*: Just wanted to let you know we had our u/s yesterday and you were right, it's a BOY! Any ideas where the girl thought comes from? Just curious as we have decided this will be our last pregnancy....I think.

*ETA*...again: I'm especially curious now because my oldest daughter (nearly 3 years) is insistant that she is getting one baby brother and one baby sister. My mom asked her if she was going to have a baby brother or a baby sister and my daughter told her she was going to have both. When my mom told her she already had one baby sister, my daughter replied "then I will have two baby sisters and one baby brother". We don't know where she is getting this from because we very rarely even mention the new baby since she's too young to really understand and we've never discussed the sex of the baby before the ultrasound.

Very interesting...

One thing that's possible is that you lost the girl early on in the pregnancy, and her spirit is still very present, and she will be coming back soon.

It's also possible that she could be hiding- it's happened before.









It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## jeromysangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing blonde...maybe light brown hair. Green eyes, maybe.

The delivery from what I'm see will go pretty smoothly. I don't think the labor will be too long or too short, and I don't see any complications.

I've always been intuitive. It started out mostly as just being very sensitive- I could tell what people were feeling from a young age. It got stronger as I got older, and realized what it was, and allowed it. I believe a lot of people are capable of being intuitive, but it's something that we push away as we get older. Children are very intuitive.










Thank you so much!! I have hazel eyes and my husband has blue eyes, so we'll see. My oldest son's labor was 20 hours and youngest son's was 3 hours start to finish. So the only thing we are hopeing is that we make it to the hospital.. lol.. I'm and blondie and DH has brown hair, but Gage has blond hair and my youngest DS Tyler has light Brown and both have there daddy's blue eyes.. .. lol.. I really don't care, i just want a baby girl.. hehe..
Thanks again!!


----------



## clittle760

What's your guess for me? I am due January 27th and here is my most recent belly pic taken today at 28 weeks


----------



## BabyBodi

Hi! I am due on may 12th, will have US mid december. Any guess? Thanks!!


----------



## GraceKay

due 04/07/08 -- Ultrasound is scheduled for 09/26/07.. I really appreciate it!!

here's a photo link
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i2...anna/grace.jpg

thanks in advance!!


----------



## proudmama120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









thanks....we are guessing its a girl too.

i was also wondering if you are picking up on anything else when it comes to the baby. thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunfish_mom

I couldn't find the post you did for a second time but wanted to say thankyou. After 3 boys a girl will be so welcome in our family. the straight blonde hair and blue eyes are getting me though. I hope the daddy is who I think it is







kidding


----------



## JoyandEd

Well, despite the fact that I thought I was having a boy, and you picked a girl for me....you were RIGHT! I have a little girl on the way!


----------



## babyfarrell

Thanks so much for your guess, I hope it's a girl too!







I feel greedy asking you more questions, but if you happen to have an inclination about our
baby, I'd love to hear what you think about the delivery, weight, early or late, her looks, pretty much any vibes you get









We have an ultra sound coming up in a couple weeks, we'll fill you in on the sex as soon as we get it confirmed.
THanks,
Jennifer

I'm thinking girl

Quote:
Originally Posted by babyfarrell View Post
Would love you to make a guess.
I'm 11weeks prego!
I'm due May 13, 2008, Here is a link to myspace for my pic http://www.myspace.com/scooterjen
I'll find out mid december with our ultrasound if we are having a boy or girl.

I'm 34, first child.

thanks for guessing!
Jennifer


----------



## svmaine

Greetings! I'm due Jan. 6 and with 2 lovely boys already, I'd love to know if you're guess is the girl I'm wishing for







. We already had the ultrasound and the tech wrote down the sex and we sent it to my DH's grandmother so someone knows but not us!!

We'll find out soon but would love to have your input. Here's a link to my 6mth belly shot.

Thanks so much!
Sarah

http://www.photoworks.com/photo-shar..._alb_pml&cb=PW


----------



## naomieight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









I think she'll have your smile.

Awww, that's fantastic news!!







Thank you so much


----------



## gidget18521

I'm due July 4, 2008. I already have a three year old daughter. What am I having?


----------



## lildkessler

This has been so much fun to read! I was wondering if I could get your guess as well.







: I'm Danielle, 31yrs old, married to Derrick who is 39. I have 2 stepsons that are 11 & 15. I've miscarried once in 1994 and once in 2003. Currently 5 wks 2 days pregnant with a due date of July 8, 2008. Having anatomy u/s around mid-Feb. Also, can you tell me if you see anything else about the baby or about its delivery? Thanks for all you are doing for us preggo ladies!


----------



## huggerwocky

darng, I'm not pregnant...how about guessing for those yet to be conceived?


----------



## spu

hi! I'm due Feb. 12. It's #4. Any ideas?

thanks!
susan


----------



## ananas

Quick update- I leave for Mexico on Saturday, and the next few days are going to be *swamped*.







: I will try to get as many guesses as possible in before I go.


----------



## jeromysangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Quick update- I leave for Mexico on Saturday, and the next few days are going to be *swamped*.







: I will try to get as many guesses as possible in before I go.











Ohhh.. HAve fun in Mexico!!!!!! Stay safe and take Care!!
Crystal


----------



## runnerbrit

Me too! Me too! I am due July 4th and will have an US to find out what we are having. I think this is how to post a pic...but don't know if it will work.









http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/d...rrent=Brit.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riegerts4* 
Ananas - Still sick? I'm SO sorry!
Another question for you, with this track record of yours....
I have had preterm labor and delivery with each of my others, progressively earlier each time. The last was born at 25 weeks, after labor and PPPROM at 20 weeks. I'm currently on oral progesterone and aspiring and my OB is using all of the "OB voodoo" he can. I think there is an element of imcompetant cervix, along with maybe the progesterone deficiency.
What do you think about preterm this pregnancy / bedrest / Magnesium, hospitalization, etc?
Thanks!
Karen

My first thought was that this baby needs you to listen and trust in your body, and maybe look into ideas besides just what the OB is offering.

Sorry, I know that's not much, it's just what I picked up on. I DO feel this pregnancy will be a little easier than your last, though. Try not to stress too much.


----------



## Beck024

Hi! I am 28 years old and due December 16. I have a six year old boy, a four year old girl and a two year old boy. Do you have any ideas for me?


----------



## ShannonMamato3

I have an ultrasound next wednesday but figured this would be fun. I am 22, mom of an almost 3 year old boy and a 20 month old boy. This is my third and last, any chance it is a girl?


----------



## ShannonMamato3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShannonMamato3* 
I have an ultrasound next wednesday but figured this would be fun. I am 22, mom of an almost 3 year old boy and a 20 month old boy. This is my third and last, any chance it is a girl?

Forgot to add, I am due in April on the 12th.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaelita* 
Ananas, thank you so much for your guess and for sharing your gift so generously with all of us. I hope you are right about me being late - it would make things a little easier logistically. I will let you know about the gender after my sonogram at the end of December.

I hope you are feeling better!

If you have time (after all those other mamas have received their guesses) do you see anything about the birth itself (my other labors were, thank goodness, unmedicated and quick, and the last one was a water birth at the birthing center). I hope this one is as uncomplicated as the last one.

And do you see any more babies waiting out there for me? Maybe any boys? I am not sure if I will be brave enough to have kids after I turn 40 (and that's only 4 yrs from now).

Thanks again, you are wonderful









I'm kind of thinking this one will be a water birth as well. I see it being pretty calm and peaceful.

I am thinking you'll have another boy- in a few years.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawson02* 
Wow! I'm suprised, but I think I was going to be suprised either way (maybe I was excpecting you to say it's a puppy or something







)
I promised myself I wouldn't do this (b/c you already have sooooo many requests) but I can't help myself; Do you see any other details? Is this birth going to be as difficult as the last? Will he be a big baby, 9lbs or more? Names? Is this for sure the last? Anything?

THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
Andrea

Names that came to mind: Ryan, Jack, Spencer, Miles, and Alex.

I'm thinking he'll be pretty big. I'm not sure if he'll be 9 lbs or more, but I think he'll be pretty chunky. I'm seeing light coloring.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spogden* 
Can you guess if I'm having multiples and what the gender is? I'm due July 3rd and should know the gender around Valentine's Day 2008.

This is my third pregnancy and one quite unexpected. I have 2 boys both born at 38wks. I'm curious if you can tell me if I will deliver earlier than 38 weeks, if the delivery will be easy and how big you are seeing the baby?

Here's a picture of myself and my husband.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...3/SANY0089.jpg

I'm guessing you'll have another boy. I don't think he'll be too early, but I'm seeing the labor being very fast, and I'm thinking he'll be pretty small.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
I have been reading this the entire time, but I didn't want to add to you "workload." I can't take it anymore and now I'm throwing my name in.

I am due on April 11, 2008. I already have one DS who was born via c-section. I am trying to do everything in my power to go VBAC this time. I have already had one US and I know there is only one baby in there. I will have another US on Monday 11/5/07 which will tell the baby's sex (as long as (s)he cooperates).

Thanks!!!

Andrea

Have you already had the ultrasound? I'm not keeping up fast enough!









I'm going to guess girl, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristakm* 
I would love to know what you think my little one will be! (and maybe how labor will be? This is my first and it would be great to have the illusion of being prepared!) I'm due April 29th!
Don't have a picture of myself online. Sorry = (
I can't wait to hear what you think!
Krista

I'm thinking girl. I'm also having the feeling you should do something to prepare for labor. Birthing From Within is an awesome book, and I'm getting the feeling I should recommend it to you. Don't really know why, it's just what came to me. I think I'm just seeing the labor being a little intense, so I want to make sure you're prepared


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starvh83* 
I would love to see what your prediction is for my baby to come. I am 24, DH is 26 and Two daughters one is 6, one is 2. I should be due @ June 7, 2008. Any tips or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!! Im so excited to hear back! Also do you see any labor details...or anything really!!! lol...

Here is the url for my myspace page, its private but you can see me and DH!!!

http://www.myspace.com/starvalencia

I'm thinking boy









Not really seeing much as far as the labor goes...sorry.







You can request again if you wish and by the time I get to it I may be able to see it more clearly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetbutterfly* 
I would love for you to tell me what I am having. I am 29 yrs old and this is my first child. My due date is April 5th. It won't let me post a pic or I would. Thanks for your help and I hope you get to feeling better!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earthmama97* 
Ananas,
I can't thank you enough for taking your guess on me. You said boy and that would just be so wonderful to have two boys and two girls! Please forgive me for being greedy and emailing again. I'm feeling a lot of unease and was wondering if you saw anything that might help settle my mind in one direction or the other. My last was a planned homebirth but she came at 36 weeks so I ended up in the hospital. Then as with all of mine she got jaundice and the ABO incapatability etc...Needless to say it was far from the experience I envisioned. Is it possible that you see anything about this little guy? Will he be ok, early, big, small, born at home, jaundice??? I just am feeling so scared about missing out on another homebirth but if it looks like another hospital birth I want to prepare myself... I've just felt unsettled this entire pregnancy....I would appreciate any insight good or bad! Thank you a million times for doing this. It must be so draining to be in such high demand! Here is my picture again if it helps:
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...hmama97/me.jpg

Honestly, I think it's fine to go ahead and plan a homebirth. I don't see anything being wrong. I see him being average sized...not too big, not too small.

It also popped into my head that a doula might be helpful for you.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithangelleximom* 
Hi. I'm 27 years old,due April 17th or 18th.Have a ultrasound November 19th I have 2 girls and a m/c that was a girl. My fiance has 2 boys from a previous relationship.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...om/tgiv061.jpg
here is a pic from last thanksgiving, let me know if you need something better or more info. Thanks again!!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeasantGirl* 
I would love to have you guess for me. I'm 33 and this will be my 3rd child. I'm due June 5th. I'll have my ultrasound sometime in January to find out if the baby is a boy or a girl. I have my own suspicions. Anything else you want to share with me would be great!

Here's my picture: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1.../AprilHead.jpg

Thanks!

April

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## want2bamomin08

I sent you a private message but couldnt include a link for my picture so here is it. http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...entpics004.jpg
My message just said that I had seen a pst were you told someone when they might get pregnant I was wondering if you could do the same for me. I got pregnant on my honeymoon in August but lost the baby the first of October and we plan on starting to try really soon. Any thing I would be thankful for!







Thanks


----------



## starvh83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









Not really seeing much as far as the labor goes...sorry.







You can request again if you wish and by the time I get to it I may be able to see it more clearly.

I hope your right...even DH got excited when I ran to him with the response. Should have an U/S sometime in Dec. and hopefully will convise tech to take a look and let you know. Maybe by then you'll see more details.

Thanks again for sharing your gift with us!


----------



## nugglemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugglemama* 
Oh this sounds fun. I am due with baby #5 in March.
Here is a family picture http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/8...805/161716.jpg
And a 19 week belly shot http://media3.dropshots.com/photos/8...270_211422.jpg

*Also how many more children do you see? Thank you.*

Just wanted to get the answer to the last question. And do you still think Boy? I have my ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamaba2378* 
I am currently 17w5d pregnant. My estimated delivery date is April 3. I am suppose to have my first US on Friday and I am so excited to see what we are having!! I can hardly wait so this is what led me here to this forum--I am 29 years old and this is our first child--is this enough information to guess if i am having a boy or girl??

I'm going to guess boy









It looks like he's going to have some cute cheeks, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto4boys2girls* 
I would love for you to guess what I'm having- I'm going nuts waiting~ LOL!

Obviously (per my screen name), we have 6 kids now. We are expecting #7 April 24, 2008. I'm 14 wks 5 days today, and should be finding out what we are having by U/S within the next 2 weeks.

I'm sending a link to a photo of my DH & I at our wedding vow renewal ceremony. However, the picture is a little over 2 years old- is that okay, or do you need a more recent photo? Let me know if I need to add any additional info, or give you a different photo! Thanks so much for doing this!!!

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...iddos/wed1.jpg

~Christi

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## christinespurlock

I'm due July 5th, care to take a guess?

If you click on the boy in my siggy, you can see pictures of my son. I've had two m/c since, but it's looking good this time around.
Thanks
Christine


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegkat* 
Could you guess for me? I'm assuming you enjoy this, so I don't want to bother you!









I am due with my second supposedly April 16. I have a 17 month old daughter. I am 27. Don't have a pic, but my family is all from Germany, and I look like a typical German!









Thank you so much for doing this! I have an ultrasound Nov. 23, so I will let you know what I find out!

I'm going to guess girl...are twins a possibility, btw?


----------



## faithangelleximom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy










Ohhhhhh I hope you're right!!!! EVERYONE who sees me guesses boy!! I want a boy SOOOOOOO badly!!!! I can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## annd429

Hi, I hope all is well with you! I am wondering if you could take a guess for me. I am 38 and my husband is 41 we are expecting our second child on May2, 2008. We have a daughter who is 2 1/2. She was born by emergency csection. This one will be a scheduled c section. We cannot find out until week 22 in Jan. sometime. I really appreciate this thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
Hi!!

Okay, here's my info:
My name is Melisa (friends call me Missy). I'm 27 years old and am due
July 4 -ish, 2008 (I think. I calculated that myself







)

me and DH a few months pre-preggo
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

just me, pre-preg
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...55/t_=14916255

I hope the links work!!

Thanks!!!

ps: have you ever played on
http://www.gotpsi.org/bi/gotpsi.htm
website??
I think you'd be really good at it

pss:
Can you see if everything is A-Okay with this pregnancy and baby? I know I shouldn't be so paranoid and my gut feeling with this baby is that all is good, but the "innocence" of the pregnancy delight is not there after everything that happened with the last one.

I'm really, *really* wondering if you're having twins. For now...I guess I'll say girl. But I'm really picking up on twins strongly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianaysasigarza* 
Hello! I am pregnant with my first and I am due April 22 - also I am 28 years old. I would love to hear what you think I am having! Also, it'll be great to see what you pick up on the name of my baby..or any other vibes that you might have. Thank you for your time.
Hope this link works: (I was around 8 weeks in this picture).
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...olorado029.jpg

I'm going to guess girl. Rebecca was the first thing that came to mind, and then Maria, and Suzanna. This baby likes older names


----------



## apriljoy

Oooh! Me! I'm 26 and 18 weeks pg with baby #2. First babe was a boy, born 9 days early. I'm due April 11, will hopefully find out the sex some time in December.

Here's a face pic:
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...ures/april.jpg

And a belly pic:
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/14weeks2.jpg


----------



## kristakm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl. I'm also having the feeling you should do something to prepare for labor. Birthing From Within is an awesome book, and I'm getting the feeling I should recommend it to you. Don't really know why, it's just what came to me. I think I'm just seeing the labor being a little intense, so I want to make sure you're prepared









Thank you so much for squeezing me in before your trip! I hope that you have a wonderful time. Hubby is convinced that we're having a girl so I guess I'd better get on board with him = ) Thank you, thank you, thank you for this great thread! We're switching from a typical OB practice to a birth center and won't be getting anymore ultrasounds so seeing your prediction will help keep my fears of something going wrong at bay! I'm going to see if they have Birthing From Within and borrow it today!!
Thanks again (did I say thanks yet!







)
Be safe on you trip!
Krista


----------



## spu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spu* 
hi! I'm due Feb. 12. It's #4. Any ideas?

thanks!
susan


--- thought I'd add that I'm 39 and this pg was a complete unplanned surprise... any ideas?

thanks!!
susan


----------



## kayla1605

*Another question How many children do you see me having?? do you have a feeling if they will be boy(s) girl(s) Like I said I have a 2yr old little girl already. Also do You see my next baby(s) being large babies?*


----------



## spogden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing you'll have another boy. I don't think he'll be too early, but I'm seeing the labor being very fast, and I'm thinking he'll be pretty small.

Thank you so very much! Enjoy your trip this weekend...I guess I should start looking for boy names.


----------



## sweeetbutterfly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Thank you soo much for the guess.







My doctor says that I am having a boy too, so I believe you are 100% correct. I have my 3D u/s soon, so I guess I will know for sure then. Since this is my first, I would love to know how the birth is going to be or if he will be early or late. If you could help me on that or anything else, I would greatly appreciate it!! Thank you for all that you are doing!!!! Have a great day!

~Monica


----------



## morganstar83

not sure if you have skipped me or not lol...by all these post i know you are busy..just incase Im 24 and due July 10th and also here is a picture of me and dh two weeks ago at our wedding. thanks love

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ictures039.jpg


----------



## Pinkpolkadot

Hi,

My husband and I are expecting our first child on July 17th however this is our second pregnancy. I am 27 and my husband is 29. I find our at the end of February/beginning of March what the gender is. I am hoping you can tell me the how many babies there are, the gender and how my labor will be. Will I be early? I have a feeling I will be.
Thanks so much. What a cool gift you have.


----------



## jjediknight

I don't really know when I am due. I have a history of low Hcg #'s, thus I don't test positive until usually around 8 weeks. I believe I will be due around July 4th. I will have an ultrasound at 20 weeks, since that is all insurance will cover. Can you tell me if I am definitely pregnant, and what the sex will be? This will be my 4th pregnancy ( 2 ended in miscarriage), and my husbands first child.
I would attach a picture, but i am not sure how to do that.
Oh, yeah, I am 30 and my husband is 31.
Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## nursefeelgood

My name is Nereida. I am 28 years old. I am expecting my 3rd child, who was an unexpected surprise.Edd 7.15.08 my DOB 12.30.78
My first child is Elias 12.1.2000 I was 21 when I had him at 41 wks 8lb9oz
My second is Ean 10.16.2006 I was 27 when I had him at 38 wks 8lb4oz

I had a wonderful pregnancy with the first, miserable pregnancy with the second.

I am hoping you can predict gender, weight, and approx. gestation.
This is me and my spouse
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...ber2007188.jpg
Our children
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...st23-27046.jpg


----------



## strmis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm really, *really* wondering if you're having twins. For now...I guess I'll say girl. But I'm really picking up on twins strongly.

Ananas,
I can't thank you enough for doing this for all of us!!
Do you also think there is a possiblity that you could be picking up on my DD angel? I've always thought that the next baby we have and her would be somehow closely connected, so I had a feeling twins might come up. I will definitely let you know!

One last thing...







do you see a smooth pregnancy with this one??

Have a wonderful trip to Mexico, by the way.. and thanks so much. I hope you get some well needed rest out there!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im3kidsmom* 
How many kids do you see for me and what are the genders?







:







:

Can I ask how many children you already have? Genders?


----------



## christinespurlock

.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater* 
cool thread how about me?








here is a pic:
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iganWeding.jpg

I'm thinking boy


----------



## shayna2020

My boyfriend and I are expecting our first baby on july 4th 08' what do you think it will be and how long of a labor??


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbroadway05* 
I was due Oct 21, 2007....we are waiting for the arrivial any day.

http://www.myspace.com/kbroadway05
goto pictures/new album and you will see lots of photos on my belly!

Can't wait to hear you prediction








Kristen

Still waiting?









I'm guessing girl.


----------



## ananas

.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetpea_me1* 
How exciting! My pic is below. I am 27 with an 8 year old girl and a 2 year old girl (different dads if it matters) and am 17 weeks preggo with me and my husband's first child together. Can't wait to hear back. Thank you.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...e1/17Weeks.jpg

I had actually guessed for you, it must have got lost in there somewhere.

*However*...I'm changing my guess from girl to boy, so I guess it's a good thing you missed the first guess.


----------



## tbirdsnest

Hi,
THis is so cool of you to do and a gift of your time. Would you please guess the gender of our baby?And what ever else you can see about this baby and pregnancy.

I'm Tiffaney, I'm 34, married for almost 15 yrs, and have 6 wonderful children. Our 7th is due around July 8th 2008. Birth order so far is Boy 14,Girl 12,Girl 9,Boy almost 7,Boy 4,Boy 18 months.

I tried to post a pic but it won't let me, just picture a 5'7" chubby girl with shoulder length brown hair(with highlights) who mainly wears jeans and blouses, some sort of mule or ballet flat, and would really love to have a tummy tuck one day









Thank you so much!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seattlemamma* 
I am due on March 23rd 2008 and have an U/S next week. I am 31 and have 1girl,2boys

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Okay, ladies, this thread is a little nuts.







It makes it confusing when people are re-requesting guesses.

So...if you think I've been skipped, PLEASE, go to my latest guess, and click the arrow next to the person's quote. That will take you to their post. If your post is after that, I haven't got to you yet.

If your post is before that, it's possible I skipped it, so if that's the case, go ahead and let me know.

As soon as I can, I'm going to make the guesses in alphabetical order, so you can quickly glance and see if you have already received a guess.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoGirlGo* 
I am 34weeks preg. There is a pic of me in my sig. take a guess.









I'm guessing girl


----------



## ldsmom06

Would you like to guess my babies gender? I am due Dec. 30 2007 I actually had another edd before this one if that matters it was Dec 19. TIA!!!

I don't know how to post a picture.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
I've been stalking this thread for a while, and now I have a positive pregnancy test so I want to play too, unless that's too early, and that's okay. the last link in my sig is a picture of me.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaniris* 
OOohhh Please guess the gender of my baby...I'm 9 weeks and I'm due JUne 9th 2008...I have a 13 year old daughter from a previous marriage and my husband have 2 daughters with his previous marriage. This will be our 1st baby together and this may be my last baby. I have a 2D schedule for December 23rd.
Here is a link of my self http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...8/DSC00691.jpg

Yaniris

I'm wondering if you're having twins...just picking up on that.

I'm going to guess girl, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlsizemore* 
I'll disable my signature for this post b/c we do already know







Have a go at guessing if you like and I can give you immediate feedback!!

I'm being induced on 12/5/2007 at 37 weeks.

Jennifer

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## salt_phoenix

any other tidbits would be helpful... i didn't realize you were being given information other than gender...

I'll take whatever you have. I've had many losses, and very spread out children...
My last m/c ended in May. I got pg. again immediately.
For this baby...
anything about L&D? (early/late/long/short/etc)) the baby's health?

I'll be honest. I'm a pretty intuitive person, but this baby, other than the somersaults, just isn't making it's little self very "known" to me. I am unsure if it's just my fear of loss that I'm not that "connected" or if there is a reason I don't feel such a strong connection. I mean, I have resolved to whatever the universe has in store for us, live, healthy baby or no... I am taking this journey as the destination... not banking on a certain outcome... I just feel a little guilty that I'm not as "connected" as I "should" be.







:

I don't feel like it's a part of me, it's like I'm just growing it. If that makes sense. Not a sense of fear or dread or even anything particularly tragic... just detached I guess. Wondering if there is something I "should" do about that, or if I should let it naturally run it's course and see.

I know you are a busy woman. Even more so now that you have become in such high demand!!! Thanks for all the time you have spent in this thread!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azgirl* 
Okay, I'll play...I am due with my first baby at the end of June! Boy or Girl? I wont find out until January or February, I think









I'm guessing boy









I'm seeing blonde hair, too?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarikzmomma* 
Hi!

I pm'd you but I'll post here as well just in case this is easier for you! I am due May 24, 2008 with our 2nd child. My first was a boy who is now 2 years old. I am 22 years old and very excited for our new little addition!

Thank you for taking the time to do this, I really appreciate it!

Here's a picture!

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...melissa038.jpg

Melissa







:

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Yaniris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm wondering if you're having twins...just picking up on that.

I'm going to guess girl, though.

I had an ultra sound, is only one baby in my belly. I was hoping you said boy, so i'm a little dissapointed. I had a vivid dream where I saw my baby inside of me and he was a big baby boy. I woke up so happy, having this great feeling that it was a boy. Well, I just want the baby to be healthy. If its another little baby girl, I will be happy. Twins would be nice too. Do you see me having a baby boy someday?

THanks for your guess!


----------



## quarteralien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thanks! I had been thinking boy, but I was dead wrong with both my kids, so I guess that settles it


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peace_laughing* 
Oooohhhh...... I would love it if you wanted to guess the gender of my little one. The father and I have had strong feelings of the gender from the start. I/we won't know for sure until birth. I can't wait to meet this amazing little person who I know so well already. I can send you link to a photo if needed.

Thanks so much!

Gen

I'm going to guess boy









I'm picking up on darker skin coloring, too...maybe olive skin.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyb87* 
You guessed girl followed by boy...

I did get skipped on page 36-no big deal-just wondered (I'm inpatient-I have to wait another 28 days to get my u/s lol!) I was also wondering if you saw anything about the birth-I've been worried about it...my family is worried as small as I am I won't be able to carry it full term and I'm worried I'll have to have an emergency c-section like my mom had w/me...I've followed a lot of what she went thru so far. Thank you so much! I can totally see where you're coming from being swamped! I feel the same way trying to finish my Bachelors before the little bean comes!

I'm still thinking girl.

As for the birth...I see a pretty small baby, but not a lot of the actual birth itself. I can see you laboring on your hands and knees...


----------



## jlsizemore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









And the answer is.......ding ding ding, we have a winner!! It is indeed girl #5!!

Thank you so much for playing


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Hey, sounds like fun!!

Hi, I'm Heather and I'm due May 8th. I won't be finding out the gender via u/s. Thanks so much!!

I'm getting girl vibes









Is there any chance she could have reddish hair? I'm picking up on that a little.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tissadawn* 
Sure go ahead and guess for me. My EDD is May 24, 2008 and we dont have a gender U/S scheduled yet.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicole040308* 
Whoohoo please guess my baby's gender!!!

My name is Nicole
DH is shawn
son christopher 14
daughter alayna 11
step daughter brittany 10
daughter 8
step son michael 7

baby is due april 5, 2008. we are having a sono this thursday....

here is a pic of me
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...omucho/me1.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
Care to guess mine? Baby #4, sixth pregnancy...

I'm going to guess girl...and I have the feeling your losses were boys.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 







: Thank you I was really hoping it wouldn't be that long








does this photo give u a diff vibe?
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ber2007375.jpg

Sorry to bother you again but my best friend wants a guess to! Shes not preg either, but was wonder when it might happen

here is her photo

http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...party034-1.jpg

& also my friend here, Mellisa is already pregnant, shes 34weeks & we know what shes having, Just wondering if you guess right








here she is
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/e...rnity007-1.jpg

That photo gave the same vibe-maybe more like 2 years, though.

I think your friend will get pregnant with a girl fairly soon.

For your other friend...I'm thinking she's having a girl, too.


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Hi Ananas! I don't mean to be a pest when you are so bombarded, but I think I was missed again. I was originally on p36, then again on p45. I'm so anxious for a guess! Thanks!

"Me too, please! I am due April 22nd with #4. I have no idea if I am carrying more than one, and likely won't have an u/s till about 20 weeks. Undecided on finding out the gender, but I'll be sure to let you know when I do!!"


----------



## First_Angel

What information you need from me?


----------



## First_Angel

I am due april 6th 2008.


----------



## First_Angel

Can you guess for me? I am due on april 6th 2008, first child


----------



## maddyngraciesmommy

LOL, I too am becoming obsessive, I was so close but then had to submit my pictures! Darn it, all my friends got answers but me. HAHA, the impatience of a pregnant woman!


----------



## ashleyb87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm still thinking girl.

As for the birth...I see a pretty small baby, but not a lot of the actual birth itself. I can see you laboring on your hands and knees...

Thank you!







I wish you a safe and happy trip! I'll post in 22 days when I find out for sure! Got a date with my mom to go shopping for pink clothes on Nov 30 after my u/s! Thank you again!







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lccreature* 
Hi! Can you guess the gender of my baby? My due date is July 15 th. I am not sure how to post a link to pic, but if you need that for sure I am sure I could figure it out..Thanks!!

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angelic868* 
I was pregnant once and I just really want to know what the gender of my baby was. It was a bad experience but I'm extremely inquisitive. Do you know when I will get pregnant again and if so...what will the gender be?

I couldnt figure out how to add an avatar do here are some pictures.

http://deco-00.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/QB...wNm/zoomer.fpg

http://deco-01.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/_H...vyY/zoomer.fpg

I think the baby was a girl.

I think she'll come back to you sometime- but when you next have a baby, I think it will be a a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOMOF4BOYS* 
sO I have 5 sons do you ever see me having a little girl, and if so when?

I do see a girl being your last child.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee* 
Hi, I'd love for you to guess for me. I'm due April 5 with my second child.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugs052008* 
can u guess mine im due between may 23-26 i had my first ultrasound on nov 2nd not for sure when i will be able to find out but i think it may be in dec or jan sorry but i dont know how to get pics on here but when i find out i will sure post one here is the link for my pic if it doesnt work let me know and i will try again http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l2...00775734PM.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highopes* 
I would like to know my babies gender. I am due May 6th. I don't know what else you need but here is my pic. http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t.../Jessie033.jpg

I'm thinking girl


----------



## Morwenna

I'm just curious if you will get the same feelings about me as my oldest son. He's a pretty good baby guesser himself, and has been 100% right about each of his siblings and several friends.

I have 6 living children
miscarried daughter
son, 17
son, 13
son, 10
daughter 8
daughter 5
late miscarriage @ 18 weeks, son
son 3 months

What I was wondering was whether you see me having any more children, boy or girl, and soon or later and anything else you might see about me?

Also, my son feels that our newest little one is the miscarried baby come back again. I usually have pretty good intuition, but I don't have a feeling for this--do you get the feeling that my 3 mo. old is my last miscarried baby?

I found these pics. on my computer, but they are about 3 years old
http://mosaicmoon.com/images/JULmp.jpg

http://mosaicmoon.com/images/OCTrg5.jpg

Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shayna2020* 
I am due July 4th 08' with my 1st baby, what do you think I will have??










I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheJennJenn* 
Okay.. My name is Jennifer, Jenn for short. Married to Kai, *got married on 05*19*2006*and expecting our first child on July 8th. I'm 21, he's 22 and here's a pic...









http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...Godiva/yay.jpg

It's a bit old *2 years* hope that doesn't matter.







Also I had a miscarriage in July of this year, don't know if that's important, I was due for THAT baby on Feb 8th.

Thanks in advance!

I think the miscarried baby was a boy, and I'm going to guess girl for this one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emilynme06* 
Since I'm not pregnant (to my knowledge) I was wondering if you got any vibes about when I'll get pg and any other info you could tell me about it








I am 21 and I have a daughter who just turned 1. I'll attach a pic from her party (yesterday). Thanks so much!

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00112.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00099.jpg

I think it will be a boy. I see him being very close in age to your daughter- I think you'll get pregnant before she's 2.


----------



## Angelic868

I think I was skipped:Heres my post again

I was pregnant once and I just really want to know what the gender of my baby was. It was a bad experience but I'm extremely inquisitive. Do you know when I will get pregnant again and if so...what will the gender be?

I couldnt figure out how to add an avatar do here are some pictures.

http://deco-00.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/QB...wNm/zoomer.fpg

http://deco-01.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/_H...vyY/zoomer.fpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agmommy* 
Thanks!!! How exciting. I'll let you know if you're right, but I'm pretty sure that you are. My husband's family produces LOTS of boys! We have a 4.5-yr-old son and did miscarry in '05. I always wondered if our angel wasn't a girl--I hope she comes back to us sometime. May I ask if you see any girls in our future? Twins? How many kids?

Any more predictions about this baby and it's delivery? I know you're swamped with requests, so your time is very much appreciated. Here's a link to my myspace page: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=148669118

Thank you so much for your insight! What an amazing gift you have.

I see you having 3 kids; maybe 4. At least one of those will be a girl. I'm not really seeing twins at all.

As far as the labor...I think you'll be in the pushing stage for quite a while. I'm not picking up on much more than that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karlee* 
Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my post. Now im afraid you have my sister hooked too. She is not pregnant but is going to be married in september of next year. She is wondering what is in store for her? How many kids, when will they arrive and what are the sexes? Also hopefully everything will be okay with her?







Thank you so much for your time and here is a picture for you

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...03247_3401.jpg

I picked up on twin boys for her very quickly. I think she'll have at least one boy, and then a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoney* 
Are you able to predict my baby's gender? I am due July 7th. We have not had an ultrasound yet

I'm thinking boy. I think he'll be a bit early.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Wow, your rate is really impressive! I'd love if you could tell me what you think this baby will be. Here's a picture of me unknowingly pregnant a couple weeks ago:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...d/P1011647.jpg

The baby is supposed to be due by the end of June and I'm hoping I can go with a home waterbirth, even if it'll be our first, so it's all new.

Thank you! I really appreciate it.

I'm thinking girl.









I am seeing her being born at home, but I'm not really picking up on a waterbirth for the birth...I think you may spend some time in the water before, but I see her being born on a bed.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting girl vibes









Is there any chance she could have reddish hair? I'm picking up on that a little.

Thank you so much!!! Another girl would be wonderful!

And my grandfather was a redhead and so are two of my cousins....so it's a definite possibility. I'll let you know....around May


----------



## Molliejo

You really think I am having a girl??







:









Can you tell me anything else?







:

(this thread really has become a full-time job for you!







)


----------



## StacieM

Hey I would love a guess! We're Team Greeners this time around, but I'm due any time now and of course we've got lots of family trying to guess. I'm interested in what you think.

Here are some pics for ya...

me


baby

belly


----------



## meowee

If you don't mind, make a prediction for me. And if you see the birth, let me know what you see please!







TY!

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...er/100307a.jpg


----------



## irish2core

Oh MAN! I totally got missed. I was the next one on the list right after 'Dianayasigarza' I was so excited this morning when I thought I was next.
I posted oct 31 at 8:30am. I had actually posted a weeke before that but didn't form it in a question, and got overlooked on that post too.

See copy of post below. I know you are getting bombarded and doing your best...I was just so excited to see if you tapped into anything else.
Thanks for your time.

Kate

10-31-2007, 08:29 AM #822
irish2core
New Member

Join Date: Oct 2007
Posts: 4 Quote:
Originally Posted by ananas
I'm guessing girl- a pretty small girl. Not premature, just small, with lighter coloring and hair.

I got thinking...is everything okay with this baby? I know there are tons of other ladies looking for a guess on the sex of their baby...but if you could give my your thoughts on this, I would appreciate it, so much. Is there anything else you are picking up on??

Thanks!
Kate


----------



## TheJennJenn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think the miscarried baby was a boy, and I'm going to guess girl for this one.

Thanks for your time! The gender predictor chinese thingy is saying boy and I always thought I'd have a girl first! I'll tell you as soon as I go in for the ultrasound.







Also, if you have the time, if you don't that's okay, do you think I will carry this baby to term? Any thoughts on other children I'll have, and their sexes?

Thanks so much, and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## emilynme06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think it will be a boy. I see him being very close in age to your daughter- I think you'll get pregnant before she's 2.

Thanks so much for getting to me







: I will be very interested to find out if you're right! Have a great vacation!


----------



## mineemac

wow ... I am excited to see what you say. Can you guess the sex for me ?
I am due May 5 2008, already have a 3 year old daugher. Had an ultrasound the other day but it too early. Will find out the sex Dec20. Can you tell me anything further ?

thanks in advance =)

Leigh


----------



## Sol_Solved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl.









I am seeing her being born at home, but I'm not really picking up on a waterbirth for the birth...I think you may spend some time in the water before, but I see her being born on a bed.

Thank you! I've been having the hardest time even picturing having a boy, it's felt all girl even before I got pregnant, and I'm relieved to hear you feel girl too. And thanks for the info on the birth, it'll help me be open to however the birth will happen. I'll let you know what the ultrasound says in a few months.


----------



## neverasgood

Hi there. I'm Chanttee and I'm due on May 5th with my 2nd. My first was a girl on 8/5/03 and she passed away when she was 3 months old. I will have a Level II ultrasound in Dec (at 20 weeks). I'd love to know what I'm having. Any thoughts??

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...k/DSC00030.jpg


----------



## katylinnb

My name is Katy, I'm due with my second child on May 1st 2008. We have our u/s scheduled for Nov. 15, but I sure would love to hear your thoughts as to whether we're having a boy or girl!

We have a little boy who will be 11 months old on Sunday. Here's a picture for you!

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...b/IMG_2681.jpg

Thanks a bunch!

xo Katy


----------



## tismeg

I would like you to take a guess for us.
My name is Meg
I have 3 sons.
My edd is 5/8/08
I will have an u/s on 12/13 but I'm not sure we will find out


----------



## BlueMoonBean

Hi Ananas!

You guessed bean's gender for me (THANK YOU!) and I'm so grateful to you for that







: !!

Um, I think my follow-up question on pg 43 was skipped. I checked the last prediction and it looks like you're up to pg 48. Here it is again...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueMoonBean* 
Hi,

You guessed boy for me, and now I'm wondering if you have a feel for multiples??? Somebody I know IRL has a certain vibe and I was wondering if you'd hazard a guess/intuition?

Oh, and here's an actual preggers pic, if that helps!









http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...ean/5weeks.jpg

Thank you!!

I know you're so busy, and I really appreciate you taking the time to do this!! If you don't have time to get to my multiples question, absolutely don't worry about it... I know all the other mamas want their gender guesses, I'm just being a bit spoiled.

Thank you so much!


----------



## im3kidsmom

I have 3 (im3kidsmom) LOL. 1 boy and 2 girls


----------



## im3kidsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Can I ask how many children you already have? Genders?









I have 3 kids. 1 boy and 2 girls


----------



## nugglemama

Just wanted to say Thank you for your guess, but the ultrasound showed us a little girl.







:


----------



## vegkat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl...are twins a possibility, btw?









: I hope twins aren't a possibility! My grandma thinks I'm having twins cause I've been so sick, but she thought that with my first, and she was a singleton. (But my grandma always wanted twins, so I think it's just wishful thinking!)

I had a miscarriage a few months before getting preg with my daughter (lost it at 6 weeks). I will try posting a pic (hopefully it will work), and was wondering if you could elaborate on your guess. Also, do you have any idea as to what this baby might look like? Oh, if it helps, I conceived on July 24.  Thank you so much for doing this!!!

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k8...M375624249.jpg


----------



## zoney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy. I think he'll be a bit early.

We were 10 days earlier with our last one. So that would make sense. When you say a bit early, are you thinking a miscarriage?


----------



## ladyvina97

ive been hearing great things about you Ananas, and im hoping you can predict what im having. im 5w5d pg. i have a 19 and half month old son.

here is a picture of me and hubby
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...f8c7841977.jpg

thanks in advance


----------



## mleh99

Had my u/s today, and it's a boy!


----------



## gerryteacher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyvina97* 
ive been hearing great things about you Ananas, and im hoping you can predict what im having. im 5w5d pg. i have a 19 and half month old son.

here is a picture of me and hubby
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...f8c7841977.jpg

thanks in advance









Can you please predict my baby's gender. I am due on July 9, 2008. This is baby #3, I am 38 and DH is 38. I have 2 DS's both were born at 38 weeks.


----------



## gerryteacher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl.









I am seeing her being born at home, but I'm not really picking up on a waterbirth for the birth...I think you may spend some time in the water before, but I see her being born on a bed.

Can you please predict my baby's gender? Expecting Baby #3 on July 9, 2008. I have 2 ds's. Both were born at 38 weeks. I am 38 and DH is 38. Thanks.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitgirl77* 
Can you guess what I'm having? I am due Jan 25th w/ # 2. First child is a boy, who is almost 23 months old. Here's a link w/ my pic

http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/vip/detroitgirl77

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelmom24* 
I'm not pregnant yet or that i know of, but I was wondering if you got any vibes about when I'll get pregnant again and any other info you could tell me about it if you could.








I'm 24 and I have a 2 year old Son. Here is a pic of me from today. thank you

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...rent=mypic.jpg

I think you'll get pregnant soon- within the year. I'm also thinking it will be a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJacques* 
How fun! I'm so sorry you're not feeling well though, hope you are back to normal in no time! No need to answer my post if you have too much on your plate/feel yucky, I'd rather you get to feeling better!

I am not pregnant at the moment, that I know of, I'm just curious if you have any info for me on when I may become pregnant again, how many sweet ones my husband and I will be blessed with, boy or girl next, anything of that sort. We love children!







We have 2 girls now, an almost 3 yr old and a 4 month old. Here is a picture of me, taken about a month ago. http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture225.jpg

And a picture of my girls together!
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture032.jpg

Thank you so much!

I see you having a house full of girls.







So, I definitely think your next will be a girl, and possibly a boy after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianaysasigarza* 







Hello, I think you skipped me...here is my post again! Thanks!

Hello! I am pregnant with my first and I am due April 22 - also I am 28 years old. I would love to hear what you think I am having! Also, it'll be great to see what you pick up on the name of my baby..or any other vibes that you might have. Thank you for your time.
Hope this link works: (I was around 8 weeks in this picture).
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...olorado029.jpg

The link didn't work, but I'll guess girl. I think she's looking for an R or an M name...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seren* 
Care to take a stab at how my birth will be? Also how many children we will have?

I'm seeing a fairly uneventful birth. No complications, just pretty ordinary. I'm not getting the feeling that you'll have a long labor.

As far as how many, I'm thinking 4, so this one may be the last one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mynameisheather* 
I was hoping that you had tell me what the sex of my baby is going to be. I am due on May 12th. My ultrasound is on December 13th. I have a DS who is 2 and an an angel DD who would be 11 months old.

Here is a picture of me
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...r/S6300694.jpg

Thank you!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmommy2005* 
I would love for you to guess for me - My name is Amy and I am due May 7 and will be having an ultrasound either the 2nd or 3rd week in December. I have a son Ryan, who was just 2 on October 24. Thanks!!

Here's a link to a picture of me and my son.

http://myspace.com/amywitt

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modernmother* 
I joined this forum just so I can get a guess from the baby gender guru! I'm going to give you no hints other than this is my sixth child and I am due May 11th(Mother's Day!). There is a picture of me on my photography website under about M.E.

modernexpressionsphoto.com

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morganstar83* 
This is my fourth baby and I am due July 9th or 10th. Could you tell me what you think I am having? I am 24 and just by chance if its more than one? My husband so thinks its more than one lol Thank you so much









Here's a picture of me and dh two weeks ago on our wedding day

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ictures039.jpg

I'm going to guess girl









I'm not picking up on twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramesgal* 
I was wondering if you could guess for me also....
I am Due June 2nd and will be having my U/S January 14th.
I don't have a pic so I hope this is enough info.... Thanks!!

I'm thinking boy- a big boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyMommyof2* 
Add another one to the correct tally. It's a girl you were right. Seven Julia is baking away =)

That is THE most awesome name ever.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logansmommy_03* 
Can you guess the gender of my baby? I'm Heather 24 years old, SO is Luke 23 years old. I have a 4 year old son from a previous relationship, he was born 8/27/03. I am 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I had a miscarriage in late july of this year, so i was also wondering if you had any feelings towards this pregnancy having a happy healthy ending? Thanks for your time









I hate to do this, but...would you mind asking again in a couple of weeks? I think I'm still picking up on the previous baby and it's messing things up. Sorry


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mossimo12* 
Oh I'd love to know what I'm having. I'm due June 30th with my second. I plan to have a 20 week ultrasound so I guess that won't be for another 14 weeks or so. I'm 31. Anything else you need to know. Oh you can see a picture of me from 6 months ago at http://www.myspace.com/sarah12reynolds

Sarah

I think you're having a girl. I think she'll have eyes like your daughter, but have darker hair, and a face shaped more like yours.


----------



## Sihaya

I can't believe I've missed this thread up until now! I would love to hear what you think - I am due with my first baby Dec 12, DH and I are both 24yo. Picture is linked to my name in my signature. Anything you have to say about the birth would be great as well! Thank you!


----------



## Da WIC Lady

I thought I had posted a loooonnngg time ago, but I can't find it. My due date was Wednesday. I've had 2 u/s and legs were crossed both times. I've even tried runes and tarot with no luck. Not even the acupuncturist is sure because of conflicting signs. And forget the old wives tales... they aren't conclusive either. I figure someone with an 80% success rate so far is better than the 50/50 I've been getting.









Anna


----------



## sparklyD

Due January 4th. I can PM you with my ultrasound photo...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mami2f3* 
Ooh, I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one.
What info do you need?
I am due 5/28/07
Erika

Oh, and I don't think we'll do any gender check til the baby's born!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddyngraciesmommy* 
Original post- My name is Jennifer, I am due April 30th. I have two daughters Madison(5) and Gracie(3). If you don't get a vibe, i can send a pic in a day or two. Oh and my ultrasound won't be till the second week of december!

The first is this pregnancy
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...pics-sepia.jpg
and the other is before pregnancy
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...6/Photo001.jpg

Glad to hear you are feeling better!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErrinC* 
I was a page 39'er also. Thank you so so mcuh

I had guessed boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy_beans* 
I'm 22 and not currently pregnant but my husband and I are going to Natural Family Planning soon.

I was wondering if you maybe could give me a time and gender at all?

I have 2 daughters already. My 1st was born 3/4/06 at 1 week late and my 2nd was born 8/21/07 and 5 days late.
Thanks









I think you'll have another girl, but I think it will be a little while.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peace_laughing* 
Ananas, I know you are super busy with these requests and with your impending trip (have a great time btw), but could you fit me in? I posted back on 44 or 45, but I think I was missed. I am 35 and expecting my first child around Feb 24. I don't know the gender for sure, but my dp and I have a suspicion. I would love any information you might 'pick up' on my little one.
Thanks so much and many blessings.

I had guessed boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuteo2006* 
Hi

I am not currently pregnant but was wodering if you could give me a little insight? My SO and I are on the fence on if, and when we will have another child.

Here's are info:

ME-Terri-31
SO-Dale-51
DD-Danika-2

The info I would like is:

Will we have another child?
When?
What will the gender be?
How many child will SO and I have altogether?

Thanks so much, you are truely amazing!!!!!

I think you'll have another child, a boy. I think you'll get pregnant in a year, maybe two...possibly 3, but I think it will be sooner. You might have another girl later on, but I think it will be a few years if that does happen.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3beautifulgirls* 
Hi , Id love for you to have a go for me !

due with my 4th around the 13th June .

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...070450x299.jpg

I think you're having a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma76* 
Oh, could you have a guess for me please?









I'm due 4th July, but both my others have been late. I have a girl of 9 and a boy of 5.

I don't have a picture, but let me know if you need any more info!

Thanks.









I'm going to guess boy


----------



## rabrog

JoyandEd updated the other day that your guess for them was correct - they're getting another girl.

Didn't see it in the first post listing yet.

Jenn


----------



## seattlemamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing boy









You were right! I am having a boy! Thanks


----------



## tickled_pink1113

Thank you for the guess. If you don't mind would you mind telling me what you think I will have?

Here is another picture of me and my fiance--
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...gagmentnew.jpg


----------



## 2littlesaltys

Hi Ananas,

I'd love for you to guess my baby's genders.............we are having twins!! I am due May 18th.

I'm so excited to see what you say!!!

We'll try to find out just before xmas!

Here is a link to a post I have on another site. My signature has my last ulstrasound pics in it as well as a pic of my husband and I.

http://forums.prospero.com/n/mb/mess...ples&msg=835.1

I can't wait!!!


----------



## seren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing a fairly uneventful birth. No complications, just pretty ordinary. I'm not getting the feeling that you'll have a long labor.

As far as how many, I'm thinking 4, so this one may be the last one.

Thank you. I really hope you are right about no complications. Thanks!


----------



## morganstar83

Thank you so much for your guess...we'll find out when we have our ultrasound in march


----------



## spu

Hi Ananas,

I can't remember if I gave you information about my other DC... not sure if that would help, but here's what we have:

twin girls - 5 years old
boy - 12m old
#4 due 2.12.08 (complete surprise!)

Can you guess what #4 will be? Also, I'm hoping for a vba2c - any thoughts or suggestions on this? We haven't found out the gender yet... Is there any other info that would help?

thanks!!! -- and enjoy mexico!!! ahh... the warm sun!
susan


----------



## babyluvx4

HI! we have three little girls already and I am just sure that this one must be to...you know records and all lol so what do you think? I am due on July 6th btw and am going to attach a picture..all be it an older one of me its still me









oh yeah I am 31 btw and my dh is 33

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/d...4/aead32ff.jpg

Thank you .. oh tell me anything you see







this is fun!!


----------



## suebo610

Hi, I'd love for you to guess for me. I'm due May 9th with my first child.


----------



## carriebft

Can you guess for me? This is my third child and we are due sometime in the end of April. I have one boy and one girl already


----------



## elle616

Hello, my name is Lauren and I am 20 years old. My SO's name is Rob and he is 20 as well. We have a 1 year old daughter named Samantha. And I was just wondering if you knew when and if I was goign to get pregnant again. And what it would be?

Thanks so much!
Lauren

P.S. Here are pictures of:

Me and Samantha
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...135a6f23-1.jpg

Me and Rob
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...a7e3c692-1.jpg


----------



## Yaelita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm kind of thinking this one will be a water birth as well. I see it being pretty calm and peaceful.

I am thinking you'll have another boy- in a few years.

Ananas, thak you for your guesses. It's so reassuring!
Have a great time in Mexico!


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
That photo gave the same vibe-maybe more like 2 years, though.

I think your friend will get pregnant with a girl fairly soon.

For your other friend...I'm thinking she's having a girl, too.

Thank you once again! I know your busy! I hope your right about my friend having a girl soon, how soon is soon?? lol!! and as for the other guess you are right! shes having a Little girl Ava!!

Ok Now i totally understand if you don't do these ones, But from a forum i go to I told about you and a few want guesses to & don't wanna go through registration.

Here is #1.. her name is christy she has a 2yr old son. Shes been trying to get pregnant for almost a year & is about to give up shes wondering if if there is another baby out there for her & if so when and what sex?
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...os/chirsty.jpg

#2 heather.. she has a 2yr old girl & a 8mnth old boy when do u see her next.. if any??
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...os/heather.jpg

#3 is pregnant shes 9weeks, Meghan she has a 3yr old son & a 1yr old girl
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...tos/meghan.jpg

#4 has a almost 2yr old son. do u see any more children in her future
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...otos/kaeli.jpg


----------



## PreggoAm

Hi, I'm 27 and Hubby is 37. We have one son, born Aug 2005, 5 weeks early and I'm due with this one around July 10th 2008. Would love to know what you think it will be!! Here is a pick of us this July! Thanks, can't wait.

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...nbeachfam4.jpg


----------



## gerryteacher

Hi, can you guess the gender of my baby due 7/9/08. This is Baby #3, I already have 2 sons. I am 38 and Dh i s 38. Both boys were 2 weeks early.

Thanks.


----------



## jlwhite

I would love to hear your gender prediction for my baby, due on May 9, 2008. This is my 3rd pregnancy - the first was miscarried at 14 weeks, the second was a healthy baby boy born after a really difficult labour on his due date (February 24, 2006). Now, we are wondering if it is a little brother or a little sister on the way into our family?

Thanks!

Jen (age 32, hubby age 32 as well)


----------



## nicole040308

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy










Well, I have to admit, I was hoping for a boy, but did the sono yesterday and it is a Girl!

Thank you so much for your time!!!

Peace and Love
Nicole


----------



## First_Angel

:Can you guess for me? I think I was missed 2-3 times, I am due on april 6th 2008, with my first child


----------



## Sweetpea_me1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I had actually guessed for you, it must have got lost in there somewhere.

*However*...I'm changing my guess from girl to boy, so I guess it's a good thing you missed the first guess.









Oh, Thank You! I am sorry I missed the first guess, I know you are busy - but I am glad you changed it. I really feel like this one is a boy.

If you have a second more, I am due April 14th, but in order for me to get paid for my leave I have to keep baby in until April 6th - do you think I will make it?

Thanks again and I hope you have a great vacation. When you get back we will know if you were right.

April


----------



## malvavisca

Hey - I'd love to see what your guess is! I'm due May 15th and will not peek during the ultrasound. This is number 3 and we have 2 boys already.


----------



## Amohler0905

nevermind =)


----------



## stephhsi

First day of last menstrual cycle was September 27, 2007. OB/GYN says due date is July 4th, 2008. I was a week late with my firstt child born on August 8, 2006. First child was a boy. My birthday is January 13, 1971 and dh's is May 15, 1971. Can't provide a picture but I'm Caucasian with blonde hair and hazel eyes, slim, average height. DH is Chinese, so black hair and almost black eyes. He's 5'8" with a slightly stockier built. No ultrasound scheduled yet.

Do you have a guess for the gender of this baby due around July 4, 2008?

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## TinyBabyBean

Hi Ananas. I have been going back and forth about contacting you about something again. I posted in spirituality but need some insight still.

You guessed Nov 1st-5th for due date for me. I am still pregnant here Nov. 9. My original due date based on last period in middle Jan was Oct 22nd. DH insists I got pregnant in Feb though. Have never gone past a due date in past 5 pregnancies. I want to know if you see anything regarding health of baby and what type of birth? Is my health (or anything emotional) or the baby's health (or anything emotional) holding things up in any way? I really need to know that I am doing okay regarding health and safety for me and baby regarding still planning to birth unassisted at home.

Thank you.


----------



## dakota2105

Hi, can you please take a guess for me. My name is Heather. My husband and I are 26. We have 2 kids already. A 7 yo girl and a 5 yo boy. I'm not pg right now. We're also not completely trying. But we also haven't been preventing. Here's a pic of me:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...5/IMG_0548.jpg

Could you also take a guess for my cousin. She's 30, and expecting in July '08. She has 2 boys ages 8 and 5. This is her:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...f34d0ffec8.jpg

Thanks so much!!


----------



## roxanne323

I hope I'm posting this right!

I am due May 5 and we haven't scheduled our u/s yet, but it will be in mid December. This is our 3rd baby!

Here's a link to a picture of me!

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...23/Roxanne.jpg

Thank you!
Roxanne


----------



## azgirl

Thanks so much! I will let you know what I find out...


----------



## ChristyL

Me too, please!

EDD is 6/6/08

This is me about 8 months ago: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/3...85c7df.jpg?v=0


----------



## cali123

Hi, Im not pregnant yet, Im only 17, but i was wondering if you could guess when im likely to have my first child. thanks...

This is a link to myspace, i stuck up the most recent photo which happens to be a scan of a drivers licence.. ROFL.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=68443853


----------



## Ckemp

Hello i am not pregnant but i was wondering do u know when i will get pregnant and what age will i be i am 22 right now


----------



## Tiffanoodle

I would LOVE to hear what you have to say about me. I have 2 children, an 8 yo dd and a 3yo ds. I just found out that after 2 years of ttc, I'm pregnant! I'm 5w5d today according to u/s. I already have very strong ideas of what this one is, but I won't influence your thoughts at all.







I've done the string test several times (for all the kids I should be having, not just this one) and always came up with the same results. I love them, but my husband isn't thrilled. It would be great to see if your ideas match up. (I'm especially curious about how MANY you see me having.)

I think this link to my myspace account will work. There's a very old pic of me and some of my kids on there. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=30336208

Thank you SO much!


----------



## mami2f3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









thanks! and thanks for taking on so many requests!

have a great trip!!


----------



## logansmommy_03

I was on page 49 and the person right under me got her reply already.

I'm Heather 24 years old SO is Luke 23 yrs old. I'm pregnant with our first child together EDD 7/15/08. I have a son from a previous relationship that is 4 years old. I also had a m/c in late july of this year. Could you please guess the gender of this baby and maybe the gender of the baby i loss. Also if you have time, how many more kids will i have? And how far apart??


----------



## Mags3333

Hi! I was wondering if you could take a guess for mine?

My name is Mary Ann, and I am expecting my 3rd on (or around) 5.8.08. I'll have an ultrasound the week of December 17.

I have two boys already, ages 6 and 12. Thank you!









http://www.myspace.com/mags3333


----------



## mommy_beans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have another girl, but I think it will be a little while.

Thanks!
If its possible, do you know what the time frame will be? Maybe the age of my youngest when the baby is born or conceived? We were thinking to maybe start trying when my eldest is 3 so a little over a year.

Have fun on your trip BTW


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Can you try mine please?

Baby is due 27th April, big ultrasound is 30th November.

Picture of myself and DH at my facebook page,as well as come ultrasound pics
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=657016700

Thanks


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DandeCobb* 
hi, thanks for doing this.

my name is emily i have one son born 5/24/06 @ 3 1/2 weeks early. i am about 5 weeks pregnant due the first week of july.

i'd love ot hear any feelings you get!

I'm going to guess you're having another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachlover* 
I'm due May 11 2008

I'm having an u/s on November 20th level 2 and they've always been able to tell at that point in past pregnancies.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellygotabelly* 
Hello, I think it is so neat that you are doing this  My name is Chelsey I am 24, my due date is April 16, 2008. I have a 18 month old daughter. My u/s is on November 29 but I'm not finding out the gender until the baby is born. Thanks so much, happy guessing!!

I'm getting boy vibes









I'm seeing lightish hair, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1sttimemommy2be* 
Hi My name is Lisa and My husband and I really want to know the gneder of our baby. I am due on April 15th, 2008. I just turned 25 on sept. 16. What do u think we are having?? Thanks soooo much!! take care,
Lisa K.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Sorry - my post is above. I am still trying to figure out how to use this forum.


----------



## KrisCrunch

Guess me
I'm not due until June and don't plan on an ultrasound.
Here is a pic
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...13-18mos57.jpg


----------



## elfinbaby

I know what I think. What do you think? EDD end of June. The picture is not a pregnancy pic - it's from about 1.5 yrs. ago.

Thanks!
April

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=804580082


----------



## twingurlsplus1

Hello! My name is Keesha and I'm 31 with an EDD of April 1. I don't know how to add a photo but if you need one I'm willing to try sending one. Or myspace is keesha23.

Thanks for your input...I'm excited to have my ultrasound and see if your correct!

Keesha
Momma to twin girls Addison & Ashlyn!


----------



## adonals

Hi,
I would LOVE if you could please guess my baby's gender. Here is a little background info about me. My name is Lyndsay. I am 28, have two girls (8yrs and 15mnths). I am due on April 23 2008. I am having an ultrasound in two weeks that will tell us for sure the gender. You can see a pictures of me and my family at www.myspace.com/adonals And here is a link to my 14wk u/s scan: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...s/14wkscan.jpg

Thanks!
Lyndsay


----------



## Kelly92178

Hi my name is Kelly and wondered if you could guess my baby's gender. I have two girls 6 and 2. I am due with baby three on April 17, 2008.

Thank you.

Kelly


----------



## Fairyamy78

Hello! i was wondering if you can guess the gender of my baby i am carrying? i am due April 14-16th of '08.http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...mber11th-1.jpg here is a pic that was taken today of me...tell me if there is any other info you may need..Thanks! Amy!


----------



## kwerksly

I'm due March 10th. I'd love it if you could predict for me! Thanks!


----------



## Amydoula

I'm due mid-July. I'll find out via ultrasound at 20 weeks and report back then. Thank you so much!

this is me: www.myspace.com/postpartumdoula


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luv2JonzNZan* 
ananas,
I would love a guess. I am due Apr. 2nd but I think the dates are a little off (I'm thinking it's six days off). I am 26 but I will be 27 (B-day Dec. 4th) when the baby is born. I have a son who is two. I knew he was a boy but this time I am stumped.







: So your help is very much appreciated. We won't have and US until Jan or Feb. Of course my husband thinks he knows but....And I am Jessika by the way









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amohler0905* 
Sorry, DH moved the photobucket account around =)
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...es/8w2d001.jpg

Okay, I'm going to go with my original vibe, which was girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsaunt* 
Can you guess for me? My name is Andrea, I am 24. My husband Steve is 29. This is our first together, I have a 5 year old SD. Our due date is May 1, 2008. We should find out the gender on November 28.
Thanks!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clittle760* 
What's your guess for me? I am due January 27th and here is my most recent belly pic taken today at 28 weeks

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## Amohler0905

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, I'm going to go with my original vibe, which was girl









Thank you! =) I've had a girl vibe the whole time too, so I've got my fingers crossed. I'll let you know after we have our U/S!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBodi* 
Hi! I am due on may 12th, will have US mid december. Any guess? Thanks!!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GraceKay* 
due 04/07/08 -- Ultrasound is scheduled for 09/26/07.. I really appreciate it!!

here's a photo link
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i2...anna/grace.jpg

thanks in advance!!

I'm going to guess girl.









And I'm also guessing you meant 11/26?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmama120* 
thanks....we are guessing its a girl too.

i was also wondering if you are picking up on anything else when it comes to the baby. thanks in advance.

I'm thinking she'll be early, and yet, good sized. Seeing chubby cheeks as she gets a little older.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hi my name is Kristen 21, I have a four year old son named Kayden and am expecting my second baby June 18th 2008. This will be DH's first. Can you give me a guess of what the baby is, and how things will be with this pregnancy?? I just had a miscarriage in August at 12 weeks. So I am nervous and anxiously waiting for this pregnancy to progress! TIA


----------



## TinyBabyBean

your guess was right for me.

my baby girl was born yesterday, 11/11, at 11:11 pm!

i think we are naming her sophia based on your suggestion of sofie. i will call her sofie most likely though.

thank you!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyfarrell* 
Thanks so much for your guess, I hope it's a girl too!







I feel greedy asking you more questions, but if you happen to have an inclination about our
baby, I'd love to hear what you think about the delivery, weight, early or late, her looks, pretty much any vibes you get









We have an ultra sound coming up in a couple weeks, we'll fill you in on the sex as soon as we get it confirmed.
THanks,
Jennifer


I think she'll be born near her "due date", near as in a few days in either direction. Right around 40 weeks.

I think she'll be long and thin.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *svmaine* 
Greetings! I'm due Jan. 6 and with 2 lovely boys already, I'd love to know if you're guess is the girl I'm wishing for







. We already had the ultrasound and the tech wrote down the sex and we sent it to my DH's grandmother so someone knows but not us!!

We'll find out soon but would love to have your input. Here's a link to my 6mth belly shot.

Thanks so much!
Sarah

http://www.photoworks.com/photo-shar..._alb_pml&cb=PW

Sorry, I'm picking up boy vibes!









It's cute that you let the grandma know.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gidget18521* 
I'm due July 4, 2008. I already have a three year old daughter. What am I having?

I'm going to guess girl.









Any possibility of twins? I'm thinking maybe twin girls...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lildkessler* 
This has been so much fun to read! I was wondering if I could get your guess as well.







: I'm Danielle, 31yrs old, married to Derrick who is 39. I have 2 stepsons that are 11 & 15. I've miscarried once in 1994 and once in 2003. Currently 5 wks 2 days pregnant with a due date of July 8, 2008. Having anatomy u/s around mid-Feb. Also, can you tell me if you see anything else about the baby or about its delivery? Thanks for all you are doing for us preggo ladies!

I'm going to guess boy. I'm seeing lighter skin coloring...

I'm seeing a vaginal birth, not really picking up on a c-section at all. I also think it will go pretty fast.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
darng, I'm not pregnant...how about guessing for those yet to be conceived?









I think I might be picking up twin boys in the future for you...I am picking up at least one boy, and probably a girl after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spu* 
hi! I'm due Feb. 12. It's #4. Any ideas?

thanks!
susan

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runnerbrit* 
Me too! Me too! I am due July 4th and will have an US to find out what we are having. I think this is how to post a pic...but don't know if it will work.









http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/d...rrent=Brit.jpg

I'm going to guess girl









Lots of July 4th babies!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beck024* 
Hi! I am 28 years old and due December 16. I have a six year old boy, a four year old girl and a two year old boy. Do you have any ideas for me?

I'm thinking boy. Also seeing brown hair, maybe, and green eyes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShannonMamato3* 
I have an ultrasound next wednesday but figured this would be fun. I am 22, mom of an almost 3 year old boy and a 20 month old boy. This is my third and last, any chance it is a girl?

I am picking up girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *want2bamomin08* 
I sent you a private message but couldnt include a link for my picture so here is it. http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...entpics004.jpg
My message just said that I had seen a pst were you told someone when they might get pregnant I was wondering if you could do the same for me. I got pregnant on my honeymoon in August but lost the baby the first of October and we plan on starting to try really soon. Any thing I would be thankful for!







Thanks

I think you'll get pregnant early next year, with a girl. I think she'll be born when it's cold out, so maybe October-December.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
I'm due July 5th, care to take a guess?

If you click on the boy in my siggy, you can see pictures of my son. I've had two m/c since, but it's looking good this time around.
Thanks
Christine

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annd429* 







Hi, I hope all is well with you! I am wondering if you could take a guess for me. I am 38 and my husband is 41 we are expecting our second child on May2, 2008. We have a daughter who is 2 1/2. She was born by emergency csection. This one will be a scheduled c section. We cannot find out until week 22 in Jan. sometime. I really appreciate this thanks a bunch!!!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apriljoy* 
Oooh! Me! I'm 26 and 18 weeks pg with baby #2. First babe was a boy, born 9 days early. I'm due April 11, will hopefully find out the sex some time in December.

Here's a face pic:
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...ures/april.jpg

And a belly pic:
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/14weeks2.jpg

I'm going to guess girl









The name Isabella came to mind very quickly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*Another question How many children do you see me having?? do you have a feeling if they will be boy(s) girl(s) Like I said I have a 2yr old little girl already. Also do You see my next baby(s) being large babies?*

I'm thinking 4, though maybe just 3. I'm also thinking you'll have either 2 girls and a boy or 3 girls and a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetbutterfly* 
Thank you soo much for the guess.







My doctor says that I am having a boy too, so I believe you are 100% correct. I have my 3D u/s soon, so I guess I will know for sure then. Since this is my first, I would love to know how the birth is going to be or if he will be early or late. If you could help me on that or anything else, I would greatly appreciate it!! Thank you for all that you are doing!!!! Have a great day!

~Monica

I really don't like using the term "late", since what most people consider late (41-42 weeks), I don't. However, I do get the feeling he'll be born at least a week past his due date.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinkpolkadot* 
Hi,

My husband and I are expecting our first child on July 17th however this is our second pregnancy. I am 27 and my husband is 29. I find our at the end of February/beginning of March what the gender is. I am hoping you can tell me the how many babies there are, the gender and how my labor will be. Will I be early? I have a feeling I will be.
Thanks so much. What a cool gift you have.

I'm going to guess boy. I'm not seeing him being too early...I think he'll be born very near his due date.

You said this was your second pregnancy...was the first baby a girl? Or do you know? I'm picking up that she was a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjediknight* 
I don't really know when I am due. I have a history of low Hcg #'s, thus I don't test positive until usually around 8 weeks. I believe I will be due around July 4th. I will have an ultrasound at 20 weeks, since that is all insurance will cover. Can you tell me if I am definitely pregnant, and what the sex will be? This will be my 4th pregnancy ( 2 ended in miscarriage), and my husbands first child.
I would attach a picture, but i am not sure how to do that.
Oh, yeah, I am 30 and my husband is 31.
Thanks!
Jennifer

I'm getting girl vibes









I'm picking up on green eyes, too.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursefeelgood* 
My name is Nereida. I am 28 years old. I am expecting my 3rd child, who was an unexpected surprise.Edd 7.15.08 my DOB 12.30.78
My first child is Elias 12.1.2000 I was 21 when I had him at 41 wks 8lb9oz
My second is Ean 10.16.2006 I was 27 when I had him at 38 wks 8lb4oz

I had a wonderful pregnancy with the first, miserable pregnancy with the second.

I am hoping you can predict gender, weight, and approx. gestation.
This is me and my spouse
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...ber2007188.jpg
Our children
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...st23-27046.jpg

I'm going to guess girl. Approx. gestation...I'm guessing right around 41 weeks. I'm actually kind of picking up on 41 weeks, 3 days.

I think she'll be around 7-8 pounds, and I see this pregnancy going pretty smoothly.


----------



## happyfrog

Just thought I'd give you an update. Had my first midwife appt today (i'm 13w1d today) and heart tones were solid at 140 which leads the midwife to believe that i'm having a boy. . . now as for whether there are TWO boys in there (as you suspect, lol), I won't know for another couple of months until the baby(ies) are big enough to be palpated and add'l heart tone discovered.

I'll let you know what happens.







Midwife doesn't think it would be unheard of for me to be pregnant again with multiples (it's happened before for me) so it is something on the radar. Esp since i AM measuring 19weeks. *grin*

This is such fun - the whole gender guessing thing. Thanks for giving us pregnant mommies something else to happily speculate on.









BettyAnn
due when the lilies bloom . . .


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
Ananas,
I can't thank you enough for doing this for all of us!!
Do you also think there is a possiblity that you could be picking up on my DD angel? I've always thought that the next baby we have and her would be somehow closely connected, so I had a feeling twins might come up. I will definitely let you know!

One last thing...







do you see a smooth pregnancy with this one??

Have a wonderful trip to Mexico, by the way.. and thanks so much. I hope you get some well needed rest out there!

It's possible that I'm picking up on her, yes, although I'm still feeling twin vibes. Do you think she may be back with this one?


----------



## Pinkpolkadot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy. I'm not seeing him being too early...I think he'll be born very near his due date.

You said this was your second pregnancy...was the first baby a girl? Or do you know? I'm picking up that she was a girl.

I am so excited you said boy, that is what my husband and I really want.
We lost the other baby at 6 weeks so I do not know if it was a girl or boy.
How many more do you think we will have and what genders? Thanks in advance and enjoy that warm mexican sun!


----------



## 1more_makes4

Hi, I'm brand new to MDC, and am pregnant with #4. I have 2 boys and a little girl. Dh and I are both 29. Any clue as to the gender on the next one?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbirdsnest* 
Hi,
THis is so cool of you to do and a gift of your time. Would you please guess the gender of our baby?And what ever else you can see about this baby and pregnancy.

I'm Tiffaney, I'm 34, married for almost 15 yrs, and have 6 wonderful children. Our 7th is due around July 8th 2008. Birth order so far is Boy 14,Girl 12,Girl 9,Boy almost 7,Boy 4,Boy 18 months.

I tried to post a pic but it won't let me, just picture a 5'7" chubby girl with shoulder length brown hair(with highlights) who mainly wears jeans and blouses, some sort of mule or ballet flat, and would really love to have a tummy tuck one day









Thank you so much!

I'm going to guess boy...lightish hair, either blonde or light brown. Green, maybe almost gray, eyes.


----------



## svmaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Sorry, I'm picking up boy vibes!









It's cute that you let the grandma know.

Thanks so much for appeasing all us eager mom's, you must be so







:!!

I'll let you know in Jan what comes out







.

Hope you got some rest in Mexico.

Sarah


----------



## annd429

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thank you so much for the guess Ananas! It is greatly appreciated! I will let you know when I find out!! Thanks, Annie


----------



## mama_nym

Me! Me!

I have an almost 9 yr old boy, a 7 year old boy, a 5 year old girl and a 2 year old boy. I'm due with this baby in early February 2008 (2.7.08 is my "official" edd). I knew what I was having with each of my children and was right every time- but this baby has me completely baffled!


----------



## morgain13

I am due with baby #2 on May 4th. I am not finding out the gender until then though. I have a 2 yr old son. I have no idea how to post a picture here. I am 5'2" dark brown hair average weight - my DH is 5'10" dirty blond hair, average weight, my DS is 35 1/2 inches and has red hair which we absolutely love and hope our next child also has it! I would love your guess - thanks!


----------



## Jninemom

Sure you can guess mine....Let's see I'm due with baby #2 onMay 24th, us to find out gender will probably not happen until Jan. visit. I'm 32 yrs old with brown hair, husband is 35 with brown hair. First child a son is 6 1/2 yrs. old with sandy hair.

Jenine







:


----------



## trinimommy

Well...you look like you are very very busy. Whenever you get a chance you can give me your guess. My bf doesn't want to find out and I am so eager to know.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldsmom06* 
Would you like to guess my babies gender? I am due Dec. 30 2007 I actually had another edd before this one if that matters it was Dec 19. TIA!!!

I don't know how to post a picture.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
any other tidbits would be helpful... i didn't realize you were being given information other than gender...

I'll take whatever you have. I've had many losses, and very spread out children...
My last m/c ended in May. I got pg. again immediately.
For this baby...
anything about L&D? (early/late/long/short/etc)) the baby's health?

I'll be honest. I'm a pretty intuitive person, but this baby, other than the somersaults, just isn't making it's little self very "known" to me. I am unsure if it's just my fear of loss that I'm not that "connected" or if there is a reason I don't feel such a strong connection. I mean, I have resolved to whatever the universe has in store for us, live, healthy baby or no... I am taking this journey as the destination... not banking on a certain outcome... I just feel a little guilty that I'm not as "connected" as I "should" be.







:

I don't feel like it's a part of me, it's like I'm just growing it. If that makes sense. Not a sense of fear or dread or even anything particularly tragic... just detached I guess. Wondering if there is something I "should" do about that, or if I should let it naturally run it's course and see.

I know you are a busy woman. Even more so now that you have become in such high demand!!! Thanks for all the time you have spent in this thread!!!

I feel like the labor or birth might be a little...intense. Not really sure what I'm picking up on. I'm wondering if he might be early...I'm getting the sense he'll be fine, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emko84* 
Okay this might be a little hard. I'm NOT pregnant. lol so I understand if you don't do me. I just had my 2nd miscarriage last month.







I was due in June 2008. (the first miscarriage was before Koby was born) Now my husband and I are planning on trying to conceieve this month. Trust me.. it'll be easy. I get pregnant easy.. but keeping the baby I guess is 50/50 since 2 miscarriages and 2 babies. So lets say i'm due in August of next year. I would also like to know if you get a sense of what my last little baby was.

Okay.. so my name is Kristy. I have two kids. My son Koby will be 4 in January and my daughter Emily is 2. I will attach my pic along with my kids too if that helps.
So just wondering if you had any clue what i'm having next. Or any other details. My husband and I want 4 kids. Sometimes I think 3 and sometimes 5 lol but I think we're going to be set on 4. Any details are greatly appreciated! If not it's okay.









http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r...t=DSC05692.jpg

my kids: http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r...emilyswing.jpg

THANK YOU!









I think you'll have a boy, next year sometime. I'm not picking up on any more children...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *First_Angel* 
Can you guess for me? I am due on april 6th 2008, first child

I'm going to guess girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna* 
I'm just curious if you will get the same feelings about me as my oldest son. He's a pretty good baby guesser himself, and has been 100% right about each of his siblings and several friends.

I have 6 living children
miscarried daughter
son, 17
son, 13
son, 10
daughter 8
daughter 5
late miscarriage @ 18 weeks, son
son 3 months

What I was wondering was whether you see me having any more children, boy or girl, and soon or later and anything else you might see about me?

Also, my son feels that our newest little one is the miscarried baby come back again. I usually have pretty good intuition, but I don't have a feeling for this--do you get the feeling that my 3 mo. old is my last miscarried baby?

I found these pics. on my computer, but they are about 3 years old
http://mosaicmoon.com/images/JULmp.jpg

http://mosaicmoon.com/images/OCTrg5.jpg

Thank you so much for your time!!

I don't get the feeling that the 3 month old is the miscarried baby, I get the feeling that the next baby will be. I picked up on that pretty quickly. So I think you'll have at least one more, a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norajane* 
You really think I am having a girl??







:









Can you tell me anything else?







:

(this thread really has become a full-time job for you!







)

Yes, I really do think so.









I think she'll be small and petite.

And I know, it keeps me busy!


----------



## strmis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
It's possible that I'm picking up on her, yes, although I'm still feeling twin vibes. Do you think she may be back with this one?

Hi. She might have come back ... maybe as the pregnancy goes the baby(babies) souls will speak to me more!! Funny thing, another woman told me she picked up on twins with me also! I think I'm in denial.

Last question (promise







), I'm quite a petite little lady (4'11" roughly 100lbs) so I'm a little worried about the possibility of physically carrying and delivering 2 bundles of joy. Ideally I would have liked to do a homebirth, but how do you see the pregnancy, and delivery?

ps: Thank you !!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacieM* 
Hey I would love a guess! We're Team Greeners this time around, but I'm due any time now and of course we've got lots of family trying to guess. I'm interested in what you think.

Here are some pics for ya...

me


baby

belly

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
If you don't mind, make a prediction for me. And if you see the birth, let me know what you see please!







TY!

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...er/100307a.jpg

I'm going to guess girl.

The only thing I'm picking up on for the birth is that it will be loud.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mineemac* 
wow ... I am excited to see what you say. Can you guess the sex for me ?
I am due May 5 2008, already have a 3 year old daugher. Had an ultrasound the other day but it too early. Will find out the sex Dec20. Can you tell me anything further ?

thanks in advance =)

Leigh

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## lorney31

Can you guess my baby? I'm due May 5th with number 2. I have a 3 year old son. I'm finding out in December.

Here is a link to the picture of me. I'm not really showing at 15 weeks which is crazy b/c I gained a TON of weight with my DS.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y16...1/S8001448.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neverasgood* 
Hi there. I'm Chanttee and I'm due on May 5th with my 2nd. My first was a girl on 8/5/03 and she passed away when she was 3 months old. I will have a Level II ultrasound in Dec (at 20 weeks). I'd love to know what I'm having. Any thoughts??

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...k/DSC00030.jpg

I'm guessing boy









I'm so sorry about your daughter.







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katylinnb* 
My name is Katy, I'm due with my second child on May 1st 2008. We have our u/s scheduled for Nov. 15, but I sure would love to hear your thoughts as to whether we're having a boy or girl!

We have a little boy who will be 11 months old on Sunday. Here's a picture for you!

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...b/IMG_2681.jpg

Thanks a bunch!

xo Katy

I'm thinking boy


----------



## healthykidsinNY

: Guess for me please? I'm due April 22 with baby #4. I've got a 7 year old daughter, 4 year old son, and 2 year old daughter. Thanks!!


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Thank you!! Can you tell what time of the year he (they) will be born?

Hope you get to feeling better soon







!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing snow...I'm thinking November-December.










Will it be in '08? I'm dying to know if you're right







!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tismeg* 
I would like you to take a guess for us.
My name is Meg
I have 3 sons.
My edd is 5/8/08
I will have an u/s on 12/13 but I'm not sure we will find out

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueMoonBean* 
Hi Ananas!

You guessed bean's gender for me (THANK YOU!) and I'm so grateful to you for that







: !!

Um, I think my follow-up question on pg 43 was skipped. I checked the last prediction and it looks like you're up to pg 48. Here it is again...

I know you're so busy, and I really appreciate you taking the time to do this!! If you don't have time to get to my multiples question, absolutely don't worry about it... I know all the other mamas want their gender guesses, I'm just being a bit spoiled.

Thank you so much!

I'm not really picking up on multiples, no.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im3kidsmom* 
I have 3 (im3kidsmom) LOL. 1 boy and 2 girls

Oh, duh. LOL.







Obviously, I missed your username.

I think you might have one more, a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoney* 
We were 10 days earlier with our last one. So that would make sense. When you say a bit early, are you thinking a miscarriage?

No, not a miscarriage, just early.


----------



## modernmother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









awwww I guess it was inevitable. If you are right. It will be my fifth biological boy. LOL I have one girl through adoption.

Thank you.


----------



## irish2core

should I just give up? Perhaps there is something wrong with my baby and you don't want to tell me? I have an amino on tuesday... I guess maybe I will find out in two weeks more about the baby...and everything when it's born! I was just hoping for a guess and some insight on your orignal guess of its a girl---a small girl.

If you would be so kind as to answer, it would be appreciated.

I had 2 post mid oct. one on oct 31 one on nov 8...thanks!


----------



## Tenk

Hi,

So I'm not currently pregnant. We have an 8 y/o DD, 6 y/o DD, and 4 y/o DS. We/I was 9 months pregnant in March 06 Kamryn was stillborn (DD), since then I've been pregnant what I think to be 3 times. 1 m/c at 6 weeks and 2 chemicals. I've been on clomid off and on for the past year, and this current cycle was 150mg of it....







:......anyway, I had a polyp removed from my uterus Aug 30th this year as well. So I guess my question for you is, do you think I'll ever get pregnant again and carry a baby to term, or are we just going to have to learn to deal with the fact that our last child passed (we want 5 children) and we're only going to have the 3 (which I dearly love BTW, they are amazing wonderful children). I think we both want twins at this point, just because this TTC thing has been so very difficult for both of us over the last 1.5 years, but even 1 babe and we'd be grateful at this point.

Oh, If you don't want to do this for me, I will not be upset. I'm learning to accept things more now than I have in the past. Almost at peace with the inevitable I suppose. Thank you in advance for even reading this.

~Teneal


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyvina97* 
ive been hearing great things about you Ananas, and im hoping you can predict what im having. im 5w5d pg. i have a 19 and half month old son.

here is a picture of me and hubby
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...f8c7841977.jpg

thanks in advance









I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerryteacher* 
Can you please predict my baby's gender. I am due on July 9, 2008. This is baby #3, I am 38 and DH is 38. I have 2 DS's both were born at 38 weeks.

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## Molliejo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Yes, I really do think so.









I think she'll be small and petite.

And I know, it keeps me busy!

Thank you so much!!







Have a great trip!


----------



## akwifeandmomma

You first guessed for me waaaay back. Just wondering if you have any more info you might be able to share, maybe about the birth, when you see the baby arriving, hair / eye color...? I know you're extremely busy here!









Here's a few 4D Sono shots from Friday!

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...zerNov2007.jpg


----------



## hstrickler21

I am due in may!! I would love if you could guess the babys gender, and any other information you may have a feeling about, perhaps the birth, appearance!! here are links, one to the tummy && the other to the u/s!! TIA

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...7/102_1282.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...7/102_1287.jpg

i also had one other question... my husband is currently deployed, can you sense that he will be home for the birth?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sihaya* 
I can't believe I've missed this thread up until now! I would love to hear what you think - I am due with my first baby Dec 12, DH and I are both 24yo. Picture is linked to my name in my signature. Anything you have to say about the birth would be great as well! Thank you!

You were a tough one for me! I think I'm going to go with girl, though.


----------



## UberMama

You guessed girl (as did I!), but it's a boy!


----------



## zoney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
No, not a miscarriage, just early.

You are being so wonderful to all us "moms". I appreciate that you clarified my question! You are a great person!


----------



## iheartbublewrap

Guess for me! Im due may 23 and having my ultrasound sometime around dec 21st.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da WIC Lady* 
I thought I had posted a loooonnngg time ago, but I can't find it. My due date was Wednesday. I've had 2 u/s and legs were crossed both times. I've even tried runes and tarot with no luck. Not even the acupuncturist is sure because of conflicting signs. And forget the old wives tales... they aren't conclusive either. I figure someone with an 80% success rate so far is better than the 50/50 I've been getting.









Anna

I had a tough time with this one, too...however, boy felt the most "right" to me, so I'll go with that one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklyD* 
Due January 4th. I can PM you with my ultrasound photo...









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## MelissaNJ

Please guess for me, guess for me!! I am 30 years old and I'm due on May 6, 2008. This is my sixth pregnancy...but will be my second child. I'm so anxious to know, because this will be our last attempt, I'm afraid.









In fact, I'd love to know anything you may feel about us!

Thanks!
Melissa

Here are some pics...I'm the brunette:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...zbNmQ5&notag=1


----------



## 1more_makes4

I posted a few pages back about you guessing the gender of #4. Any vibes yet??


----------



## Amydoula

I think I might have gotten missed too...a couple of pages back. Hoping that isn't a bad sign as I have had a miscarriage before.....
I'm due mid July, any help you can give on this babe would be wonderful. Thank you so much!


----------



## katylinnb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









I am, too.


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I think I might have gotten missed too...a couple of pages back. Hoping that isn't a bad sign as I have had a miscarriage before.....
I'm due mid July, any help you can give on this babe would be wonderful. Thank you so much!

I do not think she missed you - you posted after me. I think she just hasn't gotten that far yet and seems to be answering requests from p58 ish


----------



## michelle_t

My due date is May 15th, and I should be getting an ultrasound around Christmas time.

I have three children so far...

Thanks for guessing for me!

Michelle


----------



## ShannonMamato3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I am picking up girl vibes









Yay! Thanks so much, I hope your vibes and the ones I am feeling are right







I will update on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukmamaintheus* 
I do not think she missed you - you posted after me. I think she just hasn't gotten that far yet and seems to be answering requests from p58 ish

Oh thank you so much! I'm just in that nervewracking first tri and its just so hard not to worry.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tickled_pink1113* 
Thank you for the guess. If you don't mind would you mind telling me what you think I will have?

Here is another picture of me and my fiance--
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...gagmentnew.jpg

I'm thinking boy


----------



## cartuin

What fun!









I would love it if you would take a guess. My due date is June 8th and I am having an ultrasound on January 18th. I will try to find a picture I am willing to post Do you need any more information?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2littlesaltys* 
Hi Ananas,

I'd love for you to guess my baby's genders.............we are having twins!! I am due May 18th.

I'm so excited to see what you say!!!

We'll try to find out just before xmas!

Here is a link to a post I have on another site. My signature has my last ulstrasound pics in it as well as a pic of my husband and I.

http://forums.prospero.com/n/mb/mess...ples&msg=835.1

I can't wait!!!

I'm going to guess two girls


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyluvx4* 
HI! we have three little girls already and I am just sure that this one must be to...you know records and all lol so what do you think? I am due on July 6th btw and am going to attach a picture..all be it an older one of me its still me









oh yeah I am 31 btw and my dh is 33

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/d...4/aead32ff.jpg

Thank you .. oh tell me anything you see







this is fun!!

The picture wasn't working...but I have to say, I'm getting girl vibes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suebo610* 
Hi, I'd love for you to guess for me. I'm due May 9th with my first child.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
Can you guess for me? This is my third child and we are due sometime in the end of April. I have one boy and one girl already









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## BlueMoonBean

You are so wonderful for taking so much time to share with us!!!







:

Wishing you wonderful things and a relaxing break!


----------



## cceklund

Can you guess for me? We are having another baby, due in May 2008. We are currently 14 weeks pregnant (and going to find out in a few weeks we hope!). We have 2 children, a 3 year old boy and an 8 month old boy. I am 25 and my husband is 33







) If you need anything else please let me know!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ktrrgw

I just wanted to let you know, I had my ultrasound today and you were right!! You guessed a boy.. and its a boy!!!


----------



## saffrondaisy

Ananas, I'm so impressed that you're still keeping up with this thread! I thought I'd wait until it slowed down a little before adding my request, but here goes! This is my first pregnancy, but I do have a son we recently adopted, and he'll be 2 next month. I'm due June 11 (so I'm 10 weeks along). I'll PM you a link with photos.

Thank you!!


----------



## proudmama120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking she'll be early, and yet, good sized. Seeing chubby cheeks as she gets a little older.

Thanks we are going to be having the baby via c-section so we are going to have her about a week before our due date of may 5th. thanks you so much for the insight on our little bundle of joy. we'll let you know what happens at our u/s hopefully next month

christena


----------



## Lden74

Hello! Just wondering if you have a gender prediction for me. I am due on May 7th.


----------



## Lden74

A little bit of extra info....I'm 33 and have 2 little girls already. HB was high 150's/low 160's.


----------



## sabiegee103

could you guess my baby? im 19 (20 in january) and im due may 12th


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking 4, though maybe just 3. I'm also thinking you'll have either 2 girls and a boy or 3 girls and a boy.

*







your such a doll! thanks so much!!! We want 4 kids & I would LOVE more girls!! So I am so happy you guessed 3 or 4!! do u see anything else u can tell me?? like sizes/names??? Our first girl, AnnaBelle was 9lbs 4oz so i was hoping our next wouldn't be quite as big. any twin vibes from me?*


----------



## Sam41206

Can you guess my babies gender? I am due with #2 May 21, 2008. Im 24. Thanks!


----------



## AGierald

just wanted to let you know, you guessed boy for me, and u/s confirmed it is a very PROUD little boy!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elle616* 
Hello, my name is Lauren and I am 20 years old. My SO's name is Rob and he is 20 as well. We have a 1 year old daughter named Samantha. And I was just wondering if you knew when and if I was goign to get pregnant again. And what it would be?

Thanks so much!
Lauren

P.S. Here are pictures of:

Me and Samantha
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...135a6f23-1.jpg

Me and Rob
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...a7e3c692-1.jpg

I think you'll have a boy next. I don't think it will be too long- I see them being very close in age.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
Thank you once again! I know your busy! I hope your right about my friend having a girl soon, how soon is soon?? lol!! and as for the other guess you are right! shes having a Little girl Ava!!

Ok Now i totally understand if you don't do these ones, But from a forum i go to I told about you and a few want guesses to & don't wanna go through registration.

Here is #1.. her name is christy she has a 2yr old son. Shes been trying to get pregnant for almost a year & is about to give up shes wondering if if there is another baby out there for her & if so when and what sex?
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...os/chirsty.jpg

#2 heather.. she has a 2yr old girl & a 8mnth old boy when do u see her next.. if any??
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...os/heather.jpg

#3 is pregnant shes 9weeks, Meghan she has a 3yr old son & a 1yr old girl
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...tos/meghan.jpg

#4 has a almost 2yr old son. do u see any more children in her future
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...otos/kaeli.jpg

#1 has a girl waiting. I think she'll be conceived in the next year. Tell Christy to stop worrying about it and let it happen, because this little girl IS going to come.

I think #2 will have another boy, but not for awhile. Maybe when her son is about 3.

For #3, I think she'll have a girl.

For #4, I'm seeing a girl, possibly twin girls, and maybe another boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PreggoAm* 
Hi, I'm 27 and Hubby is 37. We have one son, born Aug 2005, 5 weeks early and I'm due with this one around July 10th 2008. Would love to know what you think it will be!! Here is a pick of us this July! Thanks, can't wait.

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...nbeachfam4.jpg

I'm getting strong girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlwhite* 
I would love to hear your gender prediction for my baby, due on May 9, 2008. This is my 3rd pregnancy - the first was miscarried at 14 weeks, the second was a healthy baby boy born after a really difficult labour on his due date (February 24, 2006). Now, we are wondering if it is a little brother or a little sister on the way into our family?

Thanks!

Jen (age 32, hubby age 32 as well)

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetpea_me1* 
Oh, Thank You! I am sorry I missed the first guess, I know you are busy - but I am glad you changed it. I really feel like this one is a boy.

If you have a second more, I am due April 14th, but in order for me to get paid for my leave I have to keep baby in until April 6th - do you think I will make it?

Thanks again and I hope you have a great vacation. When you get back we will know if you were right.

April

Yeah, I think you'll make it. I see him being born after the 14th more than before the 14th.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malvavisca* 
Hey - I'd love to see what your guess is! I'm due May 15th and will not peek during the ultrasound. This is number 3 and we have 2 boys already.

I'm thinking you have another boy on the way


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephhsi* 
First day of last menstrual cycle was September 27, 2007. OB/GYN says due date is July 4th, 2008. I was a week late with my firstt child born on August 8, 2006. First child was a boy. My birthday is January 13, 1971 and dh's is May 15, 1971. Can't provide a picture but I'm Caucasian with blonde hair and hazel eyes, slim, average height. DH is Chinese, so black hair and almost black eyes. He's 5'8" with a slightly stockier built. No ultrasound scheduled yet.

Do you have a guess for the gender of this baby due around July 4, 2008?

Thanks,
Stephanie

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakota2105* 
Hi, can you please take a guess for me. My name is Heather. My husband and I are 26. We have 2 kids already. A 7 yo girl and a 5 yo boy. I'm not pg right now. We're also not completely trying. But we also haven't been preventing. Here's a pic of me:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...5/IMG_0548.jpg

Could you also take a guess for my cousin. She's 30, and expecting in July '08. She has 2 boys ages 8 and 5. This is her:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...f34d0ffec8.jpg

Thanks so much!!

I think you'll possibly have one more of each.

I think your cousin is having a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxanne323* 
I hope I'm posting this right!

I am due May 5 and we haven't scheduled our u/s yet, but it will be in mid December. This is our 3rd baby!

Here's a link to a picture of me!

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...23/Roxanne.jpg

Thank you!
Roxanne

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyL* 
Me too, please!

EDD is 6/6/08

This is me about 8 months ago: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/3...85c7df.jpg?v=0

I'm guessing girl









I think you have a boy coming shortly, as well.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cali123* 
Hi, Im not pregnant yet, Im only 17, but i was wondering if you could guess when im likely to have my first child. thanks...

This is a link to myspace, i stuck up the most recent photo which happens to be a scan of a drivers licence.. ROFL.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=68443853

I'm picking up on the number 21, and I'm not sure if this means you'll conceive when you're 21 or have the baby when you're 21 (or both!).

I think your first will be a boy, or possibly boy/girl twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckemp* 
Hello i am not pregnant but i was wondering do u know when i will get pregnant and what age will i be i am 22 right now

I'm thinking you'll be 24. I also picked up on 26.

So, I think you'll have a girl when you're 24, and a boy when you're 26.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffanoodle* 
I would LOVE to hear what you have to say about me. I have 2 children, an 8 yo dd and a 3yo ds. I just found out that after 2 years of ttc, I'm pregnant! I'm 5w5d today according to u/s. I already have very strong ideas of what this one is, but I won't influence your thoughts at all.







I've done the string test several times (for all the kids I should be having, not just this one) and always came up with the same results. I love them, but my husband isn't thrilled. It would be great to see if your ideas match up. (I'm especially curious about how MANY you see me having.)

I think this link to my myspace account will work. There's a very old pic of me and some of my kids on there. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=30336208

Thank you SO much!

I'm thinking this one is a girl. I'm also picking up that you'll have one more, a boy...and maybe another girl after that, but I'm not picking up on that one very strongly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mags3333* 
Hi! I was wondering if you could take a guess for mine?

My name is Mary Ann, and I am expecting my 3rd on (or around) 5.8.08. I'll have an ultrasound the week of December 17.

I have two boys already, ages 6 and 12. Thank you!









http://www.myspace.com/mags3333

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy_beans* 
Thanks!
If its possible, do you know what the time frame will be? Maybe the age of my youngest when the baby is born or conceived? We were thinking to maybe start trying when my eldest is 3 so a little over a year.

Have fun on your trip BTW









I was picking up that she'd be 4 when the next was born, so that sounds about right to me.


----------



## Organicavocado

Last chance to guess for meeeee ;P


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukmamaintheus* 
Can you try mine please?

Baby is due 27th April, big ultrasound is 30th November.

Picture of myself and DH at my facebook page,as well as come ultrasound pics
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=657016700

Thanks

I don't have a facebook to sign into, would it be possible for you to link me directly to some pictures? Sorry


----------



## Tiffanoodle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking this one is a girl. I'm also picking up that you'll have one more, a boy...and maybe another girl after that, but I'm not picking up on that one very strongly.

I love it! Thank you. I've had the feeling that this will be a girl. The string test always comes up girl, boy, girl, boy, girl, boy for me. We're not planning on 6 kids. dh only really wants 3, but I want 4. Even numbers would make me happy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KrisCrunch* 
Guess me
I'm not due until June and don't plan on an ultrasound.
Here is a pic
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...13-18mos57.jpg

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elfinbaby* 
I know what I think. What do you think? EDD end of June. The picture is not a pregnancy pic - it's from about 1.5 yrs. ago.

Thanks!
April

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=804580082

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ChristyL

Thanks for the guess, I'll be sure to update in December!

I get the girl feeling, too. My MIL will be SO excited!


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I don't have a facebook to sign into, would it be possible for you to link me directly to some pictures? Sorry









I have private messaged you, but here it is again:

I was so excited to see a response to my post. I can't wait to hear your thoughts, I have my own and wonder if the coincide.

here is a picture of DH, myself and our family at our wedding a year a go

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a...anyaJeremy.jpg

and here is one of our baby

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a...ncy/img014.jpg

Thank you so much for this. I can not wait to hear what you think


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twingurlsplus1* 
Hello! My name is Keesha and I'm 31 with an EDD of April 1. I don't know how to add a photo but if you need one I'm willing to try sending one. Or myspace is keesha23.

Thanks for your input...I'm excited to have my ultrasound and see if your correct!

Keesha
Momma to twin girls Addison & Ashlyn!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adonals* 
Hi,
I would LOVE if you could please guess my baby's gender. Here is a little background info about me. My name is Lyndsay. I am 28, have two girls (8yrs and 15mnths). I am due on April 23 2008. I am having an ultrasound in two weeks that will tell us for sure the gender. You can see a pictures of me and my family at www.myspace.com/adonals And here is a link to my 14wk u/s scan: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...s/14wkscan.jpg

Thanks!
Lyndsay

I looked at the ultrasound and went "Oh, that's definitely a boy".

So yeah, I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly92178* 
Hi my name is Kelly and wondered if you could guess my baby's gender. I have two girls 6 and 2. I am due with baby three on April 17, 2008.

Thank you.

Kelly

I'm thinking it's another girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fairyamy78* 
Hello! i was wondering if you can guess the gender of my baby i am carrying? i am due April 14-16th of '08.http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...mber11th-1.jpg here is a pic that was taken today of me...tell me if there is any other info you may need..Thanks! Amy!

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwerksly* 
I'm due March 10th. I'd love it if you could predict for me! Thanks!









I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopefulmommy2* 
Hi my name is Kristen 21, I have a four year old son named Kayden and am expecting my second baby June 18th 2008. This will be DH's first. Can you give me a guess of what the baby is, and how things will be with this pregnancy?? I just had a miscarriage in August at 12 weeks. So I am nervous and anxiously waiting for this pregnancy to progress! TIA

I'm going to guess girl. The miscarriage threw me off for a second- I think that one was a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
your guess was right for me.

my baby girl was born yesterday, 11/11, at 11:11 pm!

i think we are naming her sophia based on your suggestion of sofie. i will call her sofie most likely though.

thank you!

The 11 thing is too cool









Sophia is a great name.







Congratulations!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinkpolkadot* 
I am so excited you said boy, that is what my husband and I really want.
We lost the other baby at 6 weeks so I do not know if it was a girl or boy.
How many more do you think we will have and what genders? Thanks in advance and enjoy that warm mexican sun!

I'm thinking two more after this one, a boy and a girl.

And thanks! Although that warm sun has gone down and it's freezing now.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1more_makes4* 
Hi, I'm brand new to MDC, and am pregnant with #4. I have 2 boys and a little girl. Dh and I are both 29. Any clue as to the gender on the next one?

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_nym* 
Me! Me!

I have an almost 9 yr old boy, a 7 year old boy, a 5 year old girl and a 2 year old boy. I'm due with this baby in early February 2008 (2.7.08 is my "official" edd). I knew what I was having with each of my children and was right every time- but this baby has me completely baffled!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgain13* 
I am due with baby #2 on May 4th. I am not finding out the gender until then though. I have a 2 yr old son. I have no idea how to post a picture here. I am 5'2" dark brown hair average weight - my DH is 5'10" dirty blond hair, average weight, my DS is 35 1/2 inches and has red hair which we absolutely love and hope our next child also has it! I would love your guess - thanks!

I'm guessing girl









Also, I'm seeing her having darker hair...maybe brown like yours, but not red.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jninemom* 
Sure you can guess mine....Let's see I'm due with baby #2 onMay 24th, us to find out gender will probably not happen until Jan. visit. I'm 32 yrs old with brown hair, husband is 35 with brown hair. First child a son is 6 1/2 yrs. old with sandy hair.

Jenine







:

I'm going to guess boy









I'm thinking light brown hair, and maybe blue eyes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
Well...you look like you are very very busy. Whenever you get a chance you can give me your guess. My bf doesn't want to find out and I am so eager to know.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
Hi. She might have come back ... maybe as the pregnancy goes the baby(babies) souls will speak to me more!! Funny thing, another woman told me she picked up on twins with me also! I think I'm in denial.

Last question (promise







), I'm quite a petite little lady (4'11" roughly 100lbs) so I'm a little worried about the possibility of physically carrying and delivering 2 bundles of joy. Ideally I would have liked to do a homebirth, but how do you see the pregnancy, and delivery?

ps: Thank you !!!

I think you'll be fine







I see it going beautifully.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorney31* 
Can you guess my baby? I'm due May 5th with number 2. I have a 3 year old son. I'm finding out in December.

Here is a link to the picture of me. I'm not really showing at 15 weeks which is crazy b/c I gained a TON of weight with my DS.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y16...1/S8001448.jpg

Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Will it be in '08? I'm dying to know if you're right







!

Possibly...it could be the next year, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irish2core* 
should I just give up? Perhaps there is something wrong with my baby and you don't want to tell me? I have an amino on tuesday... I guess maybe I will find out in two weeks more about the baby...and everything when it's born! I was just hoping for a guess and some insight on your orignal guess of its a girl---a small girl.

If you would be so kind as to answer, it would be appreciated.

I had 2 post mid oct. one on oct 31 one on nov 8...thanks!

Sorry, I think I kept missing your other posts. Sometimes I have to not give more information in order to let other people get a guess in.

I think she's fine. Just small.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tenk* 
Hi,

So I'm not currently pregnant. We have an 8 y/o DD, 6 y/o DD, and 4 y/o DS. We/I was 9 months pregnant in March 06 Kamryn was stillborn (DD), since then I've been pregnant what I think to be 3 times. 1 m/c at 6 weeks and 2 chemicals. I've been on clomid off and on for the past year, and this current cycle was 150mg of it....







:......anyway, I had a polyp removed from my uterus Aug 30th this year as well. So I guess my question for you is, do you think I'll ever get pregnant again and carry a baby to term, or are we just going to have to learn to deal with the fact that our last child passed (we want 5 children) and we're only going to have the 3 (which I dearly love BTW, they are amazing wonderful children). I think we both want twins at this point, just because this TTC thing has been so very difficult for both of us over the last 1.5 years, but even 1 babe and we'd be grateful at this point.

Oh, If you don't want to do this for me, I will not be upset. I'm learning to accept things more now than I have in the past. Almost at peace with the inevitable I suppose. Thank you in advance for even reading this.

~Teneal

I think you will have one more- a boy.

I'm also seeing a girl entering your lives through an alternate route- maybe adoption?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
You first guessed for me waaaay back. Just wondering if you have any more info you might be able to share, maybe about the birth, when you see the baby arriving, hair / eye color...? I know you're extremely busy here!









Here's a few 4D Sono shots from Friday!

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...zerNov2007.jpg

I'm thinking light brown hair...maybe brown eyes but I can't really tell. I think she'll be a few days "late"...I see her being pretty big and chubby. I also see her being really calm and content after the birth, so I'm thinking it won't be too traumatic of a birth or anything.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hstrickler21* 
I am due in may!! I would love if you could guess the babys gender, and any other information you may have a feeling about, perhaps the birth, appearance!! here are links, one to the tummy && the other to the u/s!! TIA

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...7/102_1282.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...7/102_1287.jpg

i also had one other question... my husband is currently deployed, can you sense that he will be home for the birth?

I'm going to guess boy.

I also have the feeling that he WON'T be home for the birth.

I'm thinking green eyes.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iheartbublewrap* 
Guess for me! Im due may 23 and having my ultrasound sometime around dec 21st.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## annafinkenzeller

Hello,

My name is Anna Finkenzeller and I'm due on May 20th. I'd love it if you could guess the gender for me?

thanks so much!
;o)
Anna


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelissaNJ* 
Please guess for me, guess for me!! I am 30 years old and I'm due on May 6, 2008. This is my sixth pregnancy...but will be my second child. I'm so anxious to know, because this will be our last attempt, I'm afraid.









In fact, I'd love to know anything you may feel about us!

Thanks!
Melissa

Here are some pics...I'm the brunette:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...zbNmQ5&notag=1

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelle_t* 
My due date is May 15th, and I should be getting an ultrasound around Christmas time.

I have three children so far...

Thanks for guessing for me!

Michelle

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Oh thank you so much! I'm just in that nervewracking first tri and its just so hard not to worry.

Oops, sorry! I had a couple of people with similar names, so I though I had guessed for you already.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cartuin* 
What fun!









I would love it if you would take a guess. My due date is June 8th and I am having an ultrasound on January 18th. I will try to find a picture I am willing to post Do you need any more information?

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cceklund* 
Can you guess for me? We are having another baby, due in May 2008. We are currently 14 weeks pregnant (and going to find out in a few weeks we hope!). We have 2 children, a 3 year old boy and an 8 month old boy. I am 25 and my husband is 33







) If you need anything else please let me know!!! Thank you so much!!!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saffrondaisy* 
Ananas, I'm so impressed that you're still keeping up with this thread! I thought I'd wait until it slowed down a little before adding my request, but here goes! This is my first pregnancy, but I do have a son we recently adopted, and he'll be 2 next month. I'm due June 11 (so I'm 10 weeks along). I'll PM you a link with photos.

Thank you!!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## strmis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll be fine







I see it going beautifully.

: thanks

I think you knew just what I needed to hear. You're awesome!! Keep up the fantastic work! So many people here at MDC appreciate you so much!!!


----------



## TheJennJenn

I think you may have skipped me, I wanted to thank you as well as ask if you had any additional information on the baby and others, the full details are below-thanks again for your time!

Oh, and you had said that my first pregnancy was a boy, *the m/c* and the one I have now is a girl.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheJennJenn* 
Thanks for your time! The gender predictor chinese thingy is saying boy and I always thought I'd have a girl first! I'll tell you as soon as I go in for the ultrasound.







Also, if you have the time, if you don't that's okay, do you think I will carry this baby to term? Any thoughts on other children I'll have, and their sexes?

Thanks so much, and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Jezzy

I have been skipped twice now. Could you please guess me? Pics of me dh and my two children are in my siggi. We are due in Feb. If you see anything about the birth or our baby please include!! I hope that you are having a wonderful time in Mexico!

You are doing an amazing job here!!


----------



## neverasgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing boy









I'm so sorry about your daughter.







:

Thank you so much for your guess! I think it's a boy too! I will definitely let you know once it is confirmed!


----------



## my3ladybugs

Can I have your guess? I am 27 and pregnant with our 4th baby, due May 22. I hope to find out the end of December with an ultrasound. This will be our last baby.
Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Oh my gosh. I've been skipped 4 times now, and I am so anxious. Everything is ok, right?

I have a 7 year old daughter, 4 year old son, and 2 year old daughter. Due April 22nd.


----------



## Mags3333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thank you so much for taking the time to guess for me!

Mary Ann


----------



## laurengposs

Oh, could you guess for us?
I am 29 (will be 30 at delivery). DH is also 29 (30 at delivery). We have one son together, born August 18, 2005. He was born by emergency C-Section. My husband has 2 daughters (one is the child of his first wife whom he later adopted, and the other is his biological child with his first wife.) They are ages 7 and 10.
This baby is due May 24, but we will be having a C-Section the week beforehand. We had a miscarriage prior to this pregnancy.
Our next ultrasound will be in late December, early January.
Here is a link to a picture of me and DH; I'm a brunette.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urenBryant.jpg


----------



## Sihaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
You were a tough one for me! I think I'm going to go with girl, though.

Thanks so much! Another person who guessed for me at the very beginning of my pg said the same thing about me being so tough to guess. I suppose I'm just not meant to know for sure until the babe is here


----------



## beachlover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Thank you Ananas. I would love if you are right. I'll let you know after my u/s next Tuesday.


----------



## jeffamy

Hi My name is Amy and I would love for you to guess at what I am expecting. I am 17weeks, due April 22 and have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec 5. I have a dd born 3/18/05. Thanks


----------



## OLIVIASMOM031505

You were right! You guessed girl and we found out yesterday that we are, indeed, having a girl!


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
#1 has a girl waiting. I think she'll be conceived in the next year. Tell Christy to stop worrying about it and let it happen, because this little girl IS going to come.

I think #2 will have another boy, but not for awhile. Maybe when her son is about 3.

For #3, I think she'll have a girl.

For #4, I'm seeing a girl, possibly twin girls, and maybe another boy.









Thank you Thank You Thank you!!









as for Kaeli #4 do u see WHEN she'll get pregnant??

and #2 will the boy be the last baby for her??


----------



## cadyangela

Can you guess for us?

I have 2 boys and 2 girls

I am 31,I'm due May 2, 2008

Thank-you


----------



## tar_heel_girl

Ananas -- you were right! U/S yesterday showed it is indeed a boy. And all that without even a picture! Keep up the good work.


----------



## kayla1605

*I forgot to say! for my friend kaeli #4 that u guessed for having twins! she miscarried Twins many years back! so its amazing!*


----------



## SERENATY

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jezzy
I would love to hear your guess too. Pics of me, dh and my kids in my sigi!!
I'm guessing it's a girl

JEZZY--Ananas already made a guess for you! it was on like page 42 ish..i only know bc you were a little before me


----------



## rielands_mummy

Hi! I'm 24 years old. I have a beautiful daugther to a previous relationship (10/25/03). I'm due May 8th with my second, although we have lost a couple pregnancies, and I'm hoping you can tell me the gender b/c i have no clue this time around! My ultrasound is the 2nd week of Dec.

Also, I am really worried that i might have to have a c-section with this baby... If you can give me any insight on any details you may foresee that would be great! I'm not afraid of the truth!









Thanks!

Ps~ You're Awesome! Here is the link of mommy and daddy-to-be!

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...06/golf009.jpg


----------



## First_Angel

Can you guess for me? I think I was missed 2-3 times, I am due on april 6th 2008, with my first child. I am in my 20th week so far.


----------



## adonals

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I looked at the ultrasound and went "Oh, that's definitely a boy".

So yeah, I'm guessing boy









Thank you for guessing! and Bless Your Heart for taking the time to do this for so many ladies!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lden74* 
Hello! Just wondering if you have a gender prediction for me. I am due on May 7th.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabiegee103* 







could you guess my baby? im 19 (20 in january) and im due may 12th

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam41206* 
Can you guess my babies gender? I am due with #2 May 21, 2008. Im 24. Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AGierald* 
just wanted to let you know, you guessed boy for me, and u/s confirmed it is a very PROUD little boy!!


----------



## Damya

I am due May 13/08. Was originally May 7 but I just got adjusted.

I have an 8 year old boy and a 17 month old girl.
I would love to know what you believe I willl be having and anything else you feel related to this child.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukmamaintheus* 
I have private messaged you, but here it is again:

I was so excited to see a response to my post. I can't wait to hear your thoughts, I have my own and wonder if the coincide.

here is a picture of DH, myself and our family at our wedding a year a go

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a...anyaJeremy.jpg

and here is one of our baby

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a...ncy/img014.jpg

Thank you so much for this. I can not wait to hear what you think 

I'm going to guess boy









Also, I think you're going to have twins at some point.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annafinkenzeller* 
Hello,

My name is Anna Finkenzeller and I'm due on May 20th. I'd love it if you could guess the gender for me?

thanks so much!
;o)
Anna

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheJennJenn* 
I think you may have skipped me, I wanted to thank you as well as ask if you had any additional information on the baby and others, the full details are below-thanks again for your time!

Oh, and you had said that my first pregnancy was a boy, *the m/c* and the one I have now is a girl.









I do think you'll carry to term, yes.

I think you'll have at least one more, a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3ladybugs* 
Can I have your guess? I am 27 and pregnant with our 4th baby, due May 22. I hope to find out the end of December with an ultrasound. This will be our last baby.
Thanks!
Sandy

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Also, I think you're going to have twins at some point.

I think boy too  I will let you know in a couple of weeks. As for twins - we plan on stopping after this one, but twins do kinda run in my family!

Thanks for your guess!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthykidsinNY* 
Oh my gosh. I've been skipped 4 times now, and I am so anxious. Everything is ok, right?

I have a 7 year old daughter, 4 year old son, and 2 year old daughter. Due April 22nd.

I'm so sorry! I thought for sure I'd guessed for you.

Sorry, mama.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurengposs* 
Oh, could you guess for us?
I am 29 (will be 30 at delivery). DH is also 29 (30 at delivery). We have one son together, born August 18, 2005. He was born by emergency C-Section. My husband has 2 daughters (one is the child of his first wife whom he later adopted, and the other is his biological child with his first wife.) They are ages 7 and 10.
This baby is due May 24, but we will be having a C-Section the week beforehand. We had a miscarriage prior to this pregnancy.
Our next ultrasound will be in late December, early January.
Here is a link to a picture of me and DH; I'm a brunette.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urenBryant.jpg

I'm getting strong girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeffamy* 
Hi My name is Amy and I would love for you to guess at what I am expecting. I am 17weeks, due April 22 and have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec 5. I have a dd born 3/18/05. Thanks

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 







Thank you Thank You Thank you!!









as for Kaeli #4 do u see WHEN she'll get pregnant??

and #2 will the boy be the last baby for her??

For #4, probably not too long.

For #2, no, I think she'll have one more, a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cadyangela* 
Can you guess for us?

I have 2 boys and 2 girls

I am 31,I'm due May 2, 2008

Thank-you









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rielands_mummy* 
Hi! I'm 24 years old. I have a beautiful daugther to a previous relationship (10/25/03). I'm due May 8th with my second, although we have lost a couple pregnancies, and I'm hoping you can tell me the gender b/c i have no clue this time around! My ultrasound is the 2nd week of Dec.

Also, I am really worried that i might have to have a c-section with this baby... If you can give me any insight on any details you may foresee that would be great! I'm not afraid of the truth!









Thanks!

Ps~ You're Awesome! Here is the link of mommy and daddy-to-be!

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...06/golf009.jpg

I'm thinking boy









I'm not really picking up on a c-section.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damya* 
I am due May 13/08. Was originally May 7 but I just got adjusted.

I have an 8 year old boy and a 17 month old girl.
I would love to know what you believe I willl be having and anything else you feel related to this child.

Thanks in advance!

I'm going to guess boy









Brownish hair, maybe? Chubby cheeks. He likes bright colors, from what I see.


----------



## ananas

Holy cow, I'm all caught up. I never thought it would happen!


----------



## zoomoozophone

...about what your guess would be for me, ananas! I'm due April 29, 2008 and this will be my first. I'm 31. Hope that's enough to go on!







Thanks so much


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Oops, sorry! I had a couple of people with similar names, so I though I had guessed for you already.

I'm going to guess girl









Thank you so very much! It doesn't matter to me, but that is what my DS is hoping for.


----------



## jhgirl_99

Hi! My name is Jessica Wells. My husband's name is Justin Wells. I'm 13-1/2 weeks pregnant. My due date is May 19th, 2008. We've been married since April 21st, 2007. I'd love to know what we're having! Thank you so much!









HERE'S A PICTURE OF US!!!
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m...alden001-1.jpg

~Jessi (Jessica)


----------



## dakota2105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll possibly have one more of each.

I think your cousin is having a girl.

One more of each, wow! Thanks so much!
And she really wants a girl. I'll let you know when she has her u/s in a few weeks.


----------



## kayla1605

*since your all caught up i have another question if you don't mind  Do you see my next baby being large?? what about any features?? or names??? Oh & You said 2-3yrs before we have another.. do u mean 2-3yrs before we get pregnant or actually have the baby?? sry so many questions but this thread is so intriguing(totally dont know if i spelt that right.)*


----------



## Isfahel

I'm due 6/28/08, no ultrasounds for us. I can't figure out how to attach a pic to this or I would. Our first was a girl who is 14 months now.
Well, here are some pics of me before I was pg.... don't know if that will help or not







Can't wait to hear!

http://www.arianasclothesline.com/Baby_Wearing.html


----------



## Stebany

I am Stephanie, dh is Chris. We have a 7 year old girl now, and a 4 year old boy. I am due April 14th. I've had two u/s, one he thought girl and another he thought boy. I am thorougly confused. Here is a pic, but it's horrible. I was about 10 weeks preggo here
http://www.ssb2.net/users/15293/wedding_167.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoomoozophone* 
...about what your guess would be for me, ananas! I'm due April 29, 2008 and this will be my first. I'm 31. Hope that's enough to go on!







Thanks so much

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jhgirl_99* 
Hi! My name is Jessica Wells. My husband's name is Justin Wells. I'm 13-1/2 weeks pregnant. My due date is May 19th, 2008. We've been married since April 21st, 2007. I'd love to know what we're having! Thank you so much!









I can't figure out how to attach a picture of us on here.









~Jessi (Jessica)

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## im3kidsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Oh, duh. LOL.







Obviously, I missed your username.

I think you might have one more, a boy.

Hi it's me again. This is what I was doubtful about (notice my mood). After reading your other posts I decided to give it a try myself. I did come up with a fourth child and it was a boy, but I also came up with a fifth pregnacy Thing is I had a tubal and lost the fourth pregnacy. My tubes had been tied and due to the tubal pregnacy they had to completely remove one ovary and tube. On the other side they had to remove part of my tube due to damage made by the orginal tying of the tubes. My doubtful question is can you please do it for me one more time. I am hoping for a miracle, but I was wondering if maybe you could see a fifth pregnacy. I have heard of miracles like these happening and am hoping one would happen to me. Thank you so much for your time and I am glad to see you are feeling better.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*since your all caught up i have another question if you don't mind  Do you see my next baby being large?? what about any features?? or names??? Oh & You said 2-3yrs before we have another.. do u mean 2-3yrs before we get pregnant or actually have the baby?? sry so many questions but this thread is so intriguing(totally dont know if i spelt that right.)*

The first names that came to mind: Devon, James, Brody, Matthew, and Ian.

I don't see him being TOO large, but he could possibly be around 8 pounds. Lighter hair than your DD. Pretty eyes, maybe green or hazel. Chubby cheeks.

I'm also starting to get a slightly different vibe- I think you'll HAVE him in about two years, around the time your daughter is 4.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isfahel* 
I'm due 6/28/08, no ultrasounds for us. I can't figure out how to attach a pic to this or I would. Our first was a girl who is 14 months now.
Well, here are some pics of me before I was pg.... don't know if that will help or not







Can't wait to hear!

http://www.arianasclothesline.com/Baby_Wearing.html

I'm going to guess girl.









Although...is there any possibility of twins?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stebany* 
I am Stephanie, dh is Chris. We have a 7 year old girl now, and a 4 year old boy. I am due April 14th. I've had two u/s, one he thought girl and another he thought boy. I am thorougly confused. Here is a pic, but it's horrible. I was about 10 weeks preggo here
http://www.ssb2.net/users/15293/wedding_167.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm so sorry! I thought for sure I'd guessed for you.

Sorry, mama.

I'm going to guess boy










Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I have actually been thinking boy since day one and have had some very realistic boy dreams. I will let you know when we do.


----------



## Yaelita

Ananas,
You have been answering questions about us and our families, now I have a question about you (if you don't mind). I am sure all of us are wondering about YOU - what do you do? Do you work as a medical intuitive or this is just a talent you use "on the side"? What do you do in Mexico (this is so romantic!) Anything you want to tell us about yourself. I am sure I am not the only one intrigued.

Gratefully yours,

Yaelita







:


----------



## Halfasianmomma

I'm 30, having my first baby. Was on the pill for 14 yrs; Conceived after being off the pill for only 2 months! Due date supposedly June 27, 2008.


----------



## nursefeelgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl. Approx. gestation...I'm guessing right around 41 weeks. I'm actually kind of picking up on 41 weeks, 3 days.

I think she'll be around 7-8 pounds, and I see this pregnancy going pretty smoothly.

Thank you for taking the time to answer! I would love to have a girl. I can't wait to find out and I will definitely return to let you know.


----------



## nic073

Ok, I'm not sure if you'd be willing to do my "reading" too, but I thought this could be fun!

So, I'm due May 28th 2008 (I'm 12 weeks along). My mom is a sonographer, so I'm hoping she'll be able to find out in another month or so. I'll have my *real* u/s with the doctor in the beginning of January.

Info about me/family: I'm Nicole (25), hubby Ryan is 26. We have a 21 month old son, Porter.

If you need pictures... here are some family pictures from this summer. http://nbarczak.typepad.com/declared...-pictures.html

Do I need to give you any other info?


----------



## bjcadysgirl

My husband and I are both former young widowers...I have 3 children from my first marriage...

after a tubal reversal we now have a 11 month old baby daughter together and another on the way due at the end of April, will it be a boy?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaelita* 
Ananas,
You have been answering questions about us and our families, now I have a question about you (if you don't mind). I am sure all of us are wondering about YOU - what do you do? Do you work as a medical intuitive or this is just a talent you use "on the side"? What do you do in Mexico (this is so romantic!) Anything you want to tell us about yourself. I am sure I am not the only one intrigued.

Gratefully yours,

Yaelita







:

Me, huh? Well...I'm a starving artist, I guess you'd say.







I consider myself a photographer, but, at the moment, I'm not really doing any shoots. Soon!









I hope to someday be a midwife. I am so incredibly drawn to pregnant women, and babies, and I'd love to spend my life around them, plus I think this "skill" of mine would be useful if I were a midwife.

A medical intuitive wouldn't be a bad idea, either.









I'm just in Mexico on vacation...I'll be here about two months. As much as I love Mexico, it wasn't my idea to come this time, so...I'm not exactly thrilled about it, but I'll make it work for now.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halfasianmomma* 
I'm 30, having my first baby. Was on the pill for 14 yrs; Conceived after being off the pill for only 2 months! Due date supposedly June 27, 2008.

I'm going to guess girl









Your signature cracked me up


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nic073* 
Ok, I'm not sure if you'd be willing to do my "reading" too, but I thought this could be fun!

So, I'm due May 28th 2008 (I'm 12 weeks along). My mom is a sonographer, so I'm hoping she'll be able to find out in another month or so. I'll have my *real* u/s with the doctor in the beginning of January.

Info about me/family: I'm Nicole (25), hubby Ryan is 26. We have a 21 month old son, Porter.

If you need pictures... here are some family pictures from this summer. http://nbarczak.typepad.com/declared...-pictures.html

Do I need to give you any other info?

I'm going to guess boy









You have such a cute family







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjcadysgirl* 
My husband and I are both former young widowers...I have 3 children from my first marriage...

after a tubal reversal we now have a 11 month old baby daughter together and another on the way due at the end of April, will it be a boy?









I'm thinking it's another girl


----------



## nic073

Wow that was fast!







Thanks for the guess! I'll let you know if you're right!

Could you do a favor for a friend? I just emailed her to tell her about your predictions but she can't get online at her work. Here is her info:

Kim, mom to Morgan (boy) age 26 months born Sept 05 by c-section.

This baby is due May 13/07 - I am 32, will be 33 when this baby is born.
Would like to have a VBAC but will have another cesarean if this baby is large/big head like the first!

Here is a link to a scrapbook page with their photos on it...
http://kimturpin.blogspot.com/2007/07/up-early.html


----------



## mommy2adalyn

My name is Cassie. I am 22 years old. My husband is 28 years old. I am expecting my 2nd child, who was an unexpected surprise.Edd 7.3.08 my DOB 9.13.85
My first child is Adalyn 4.18.07 I was 21 when I had her at 41 wks 2 days 7lbs 15oz

I had a miserable pregnancy with the my first.

I am hoping you can predict gender, weight, and approx. gestation.









This is me and my dh: http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...9/DSCF5647.jpg
And here is a picture of our dd:
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...AddieMommy.jpg

Thank You.


----------



## Jezzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SERENATY* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Jezzy
I would love to hear your guess too. Pics of me, dh and my kids in my sigi!!
I'm guessing it's a girl

JEZZY--Ananas already made a guess for you! it was on like page 42 ish..i only know bc you were a little before me









I am sooooo sorry! How did I miss that Sorry *ananas*!! Please forgive me!

*Ananas*, once again, you are right! She is a girl







You are amazing!!!


----------



## bjcadysgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking it's another girl









will we ever have a boy? would you know how many more children will will have or is this baby the last?







:


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
The first names that came to mind: Devon, James, Brody, Matthew, and Ian.

I don't see him being TOO large, but he could possibly be around 8 pounds. Lighter hair than your DD. Pretty eyes, maybe green or hazel. Chubby cheeks.

I'm also starting to get a slightly different vibe- I think you'll HAVE him in about two years, around the time your daughter is 4.

*Again thanks so much! I absolutely LOVE The name Matthew!! always have!! Its funny you guessed that, But as in tradition of my Hubbys family He's the 5th Leon, so when we have a boy he will have to be the 6th leon







I *HOPE* I can get DH to agree to a different name! I really do! Our daughter was 9lbs 4oz! so I would love a smaller baby next time around! I hope your right!*


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Me, huh? Well...I'm a starving artist, I guess you'd say.







I consider myself a photographer, but, at the moment, I'm not really doing any shoots. Soon!









I hope to someday be a midwife. I am so incredibly drawn to pregnant women, and babies, and I'd love to spend my life around them, plus I think this "skill" of mine would be useful if I were a midwife.

A medical intuitive wouldn't be a bad idea, either.









I'm just in Mexico on vacation...I'll be here about two months. As much as I love Mexico, it wasn't my idea to come this time, so...I'm not exactly thrilled about it, but I'll make it work for now.

Ive been curious about you to!! do u have any children either???

Id love to see any of your work if u have any online!


----------



## ahayes33sn

I'm hoping you will let me know what you see for me for this pregnancy. I'm 30, hubby is 32, and this is surprise baby #2. My daughter was born at 39 weeks weighing 7 lbs., 4 oz. From time of first consistent contraction until she was born was 34 hours. I was 25 when I had her.

I am currently a little over 5 weeks pregnant. My EDD is 7/13/08. We had three friends give us their take on this pregnancy, and several felt it when we were with them for a few months before we conceived. I am interested to see iss you see what they see.









Here are our pics, if you need them:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/mommypic.jpg

Oh boy, he wouldn't like that I shared this one lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/daddypic.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## hstrickler21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.

I also have the feeling that he WON'T be home for the birth.

I'm thinking green eyes.

We have 1 boy and are hoping for another this time. My son & I both have green eyes









I have had a feeling that I may go early (as I did with the 1st) and that DH may not be there









Thank You So Much!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nic073* 
Wow that was fast!







Thanks for the guess! I'll let you know if you're right!

Could you do a favor for a friend? I just emailed her to tell her about your predictions but she can't get online at her work. Here is her info:

Kim, mom to Morgan (boy) age 26 months born Sept 05 by c-section.

This baby is due May 13/07 - I am 32, will be 33 when this baby is born.
Would like to have a VBAC but will have another cesarean if this baby is large/big head like the first!

Here is a link to a scrapbook page with their photos on it...
http://kimturpin.blogspot.com/2007/07/up-early.html

I'm thinking your friend is going to have another boy, but I'm expecting a girl to come pretty soon for her.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2adalyn* 
My name is Cassie. I am 22 years old. My husband is 28 years old. I am expecting my 2nd child, who was an unexpected surprise.Edd 7.3.08 my DOB 9.13.85
My first child is Adalyn 4.18.07 I was 21 when I had her at 41 wks 2 days 7lbs 15oz

I had a miserable pregnancy with the my first.

I am hoping you can predict gender, weight, and approx. gestation.









This is me and my dh: http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...9/DSCF5647.jpg
And here is a picture of our dd:
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...AddieMommy.jpg

Thank You.

Your daughter made me squeal, she's so adorable.














:

I'm guessing you'll have another girl- a small one. I'm thinking in the 6-7 pound range. I'm thinking right around 41 weeks, 3 days is when you'll give birth.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjcadysgirl* 
will we ever have a boy? would you know how many more children will will have or is this baby the last?







:

I'm thinking you may have one boy, and then you'll be done.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
Ive been curious about you to!! do u have any children either???

Id love to see any of your work if u have any online!

No children yet, though my boy is telling me he'll be coming soon.







:

Here's a few samples. Not my best, but what I could grab quickly.









1
2
3
4


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahayes33sn* 
I'm hoping you will let me know what you see for me for this pregnancy. I'm 30, hubby is 32, and this is surprise baby #2. My daughter was born at 39 weeks weighing 7 lbs., 4 oz. From time of first consistent contraction until she was born was 34 hours. I was 25 when I had her.

I am currently a little over 5 weeks pregnant. My EDD is 7/13/08. We had three friends give us their take on this pregnancy, and several felt it when we were with them for a few months before we conceived. I am interested to see iss you see what they see.









Here are our pics, if you need them:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/mommypic.jpg

Oh boy, he wouldn't like that I shared this one lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/daddypic.jpg
Thanks!









I'm going to guess boy









I'm seeing a shorter labor for this one. I think it will go MUCH quicker, actually. I also think he'll be a little bigger, closer to 8 pounds.


----------



## kayla1605

*I have another one for you!!! This IS Cassandra.. She is a mom to 3 boys! She wants to know if u see any girls in her feature?

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/P1000325.jpg*


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
No children yet, though my boy is telling me he'll be coming soon.







:

Here's a few samples. Not my best, but what I could grab quickly.









1
2
3
4









Those are really good especially the kitten one!


----------



## ahayes33sn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









I'm seeing a shorter labor for this one. I think it will go MUCH quicker, actually. I also think he'll be a little bigger, closer to 8 pounds.

Thank goodness for a shorter labor!









Our three friends predicted twin boys! None of them knew the other, either. I suppose that's why we're friends, though - the same sense of humor.

Thanks again!


----------



## bjcadysgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking you may have one boy, and then you'll be done.


Thank-you Ananas! last question......how soon after this baby will we have our boy?

Thank you for your time and patience!


----------



## mommy2adalyn

Thank you so much! I am secretly wishing for another girl. I will let you know what ends up happening! Any ideas on how the rest of the pregnancy or labor will be(I was induced w/ dd).


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*I have another one for you!!! This IS Cassandra.. She is a mom to 3 boys! She wants to know if u see any girls in her feature?

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/P1000325.jpg*

I am picking up on a girl...although I think she'll have one more boy first.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjcadysgirl* 
Thank-you Ananas! last question......how soon after this baby will we have our boy?

Thank you for your time and patience!









I think it will be a little bit- maybe two years?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2adalyn* 
Thank you so much! I am secretly wishing for another girl. I will let you know what ends up happening! Any ideas on how the rest of the pregnancy or labor will be(I was induced w/ dd).

I'm kind of thinking there will be a "complication" that isn't really a complication. Something your doctor views as a complication, when really, your baby is doing just fine.

Because of this, I advise you to choose your doctor very carefully, and perhaps even find a midwife, if that's something you're comfortable with.


----------



## kp1074

Hi-
I would love for you to take a guess for me. My ultrasound is next week and the waiting is killing me. I am due April 2.
What other information do you need?


----------



## inspiration411

Hi Ananas! Could you please give me a guess, too? I am (supposedly) 12w3d pregnant today, with a due date of May 24, 2008. My name is Becca (26) and my dh is John (28). I have one son, Wesley, (4) from a previous marriage; this will be the first baby for my husband. We were trying to conceive and thought we were about a week farther along then the early ultrasound showed, so if you have any intuition about that, I'd appreciate it as well.
Here is a link to a photo of my husband and me at our wedding last December, and another one of my son and me dancing.
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...on411/cake.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...1/beccaWes.jpg

Thanks so much for any help! What a great, fun service!
Becca


----------



## kararipley

I'm due May 26th and will probably not find out the sex until I deliver. Here is a picture of me and DH from our wedding last October:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...y/dsc_0098.jpg

Need any other info?


----------



## kp1074

I would love for you to guess for me! I have the ultrasound next week but the waiting is driving me crazy!
I am due April 2. What other info do you need?
thanks!
-K


----------



## mommy2adalyn

Hum... interesting. I really want a midwife this time, b/c I had issues w/ my doctor during dd's birth that didn't arise until "in the moment" that I really feel wouldn't have been there had I had a midwife. But we're military, so I'm still trying to find a way to get them to pay for a midwife! You just gave me another reason to try harder! Thank you!


----------



## kayla1605

*Ok let me know if im driving you crazy but its just easier for me to post for my friends then them register..

This is Heidi & her 2yr old daughter Emma. DO you think she will have any more children & if so when?
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...s/100_2329.jpg*


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kp1074* 
Hi-
I would love for you to take a guess for me. My ultrasound is next week and the waiting is killing me. I am due April 2.
What other information do you need?









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inspiration411* 
Hi Ananas! Could you please give me a guess, too? I am (supposedly) 12w3d pregnant today, with a due date of May 24, 2008. My name is Becca (26) and my dh is John (28). I have one son, Wesley, (4) from a previous marriage; this will be the first baby for my husband. We were trying to conceive and thought we were about a week farther along then the early ultrasound showed, so if you have any intuition about that, I'd appreciate it as well.
Here is a link to a photo of my husband and me at our wedding last December, and another one of my son and me dancing.
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...on411/cake.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...1/beccaWes.jpg

Thanks so much for any help! What a great, fun service!
Becca









I'm going to guess another boy for you









Also, I'm seeing him being born earlier in May than your given due date.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kararipley* 
I'm due May 26th and will probably not find out the sex until I deliver. Here is a picture of me and DH from our wedding last October:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...y/dsc_0098.jpg

Need any other info?

I'm going to guess boy. Any possibility of twins, btw?


----------



## im3kidsmom

I was just checking to see if you had replied to my post and was wondering if you missed me because I noticed you posted one minute after me (on page 70).


----------



## TAMBLONDIE

DON'T KNOW IF I'M POSTING THIS IN THE RIGHT SPOT BUT.....
Can You Take A Guess At The Gender of My Baby? EDD May 22 2008 my ultrasound is Dec28th! thank you!!! i have two children....i'm secretly wanting 1 gender over the other!!!!


----------



## LionTigerBear

Hi, I'm not pregnant, but I was curious if you see another pregnancy in our future-- maybe a little girl? Thank you so much.


----------



## jjediknight

That sounds like my current daughter. That pregnancy was difficult. Do you see anything about this pregnancy or when it will be born?
Thank you sooooo much!!!
Jennifer


----------



## [email protected]

Ananas I was wondering do you see any more children in my future and if so what will they be?


----------



## kararipley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy. Any possibility of twins, btw?

Wow, thanks for the quick reply! My very strong intuition says boy, too.

As for the possibility of twins, I've had three ultrasounds in my 7th, 8th and 9th week and each time only saw one sac and one baby, so I really doubt it, but I WAS on fertility meds, so there could have been an early "vanishing twin."

I have a 2 year old daughter, do you see a third child in my future?


----------



## kayla1605

i have another one.. this is shelly & she has a 2yr old son
http://i28.piczo.com/view/c/s/1/u/7/...15_39323_4.jpg


----------



## twingurlsplus1

Ugh...I was with you on the boy! But, at the ultrasound today she said 85% positive it's a girl. She showed us the three lines. Guess my husband doesn't make boys! lol...thanks for guessing tho!

Keesha
Momm to twin girls Addison & Ashlyn
New Princess due April 1.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im3kidsmom* 
I was just checking to see if you had replied to my post and was wondering if you missed me because I noticed you posted one minute after me (on page 70).

No, I'm pretty sure I got you









Let me know if you still don't see it.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TAMBLONDIE* 
DON'T KNOW IF I'M POSTING THIS IN THE RIGHT SPOT BUT.....
Can You Take A Guess At The Gender of My Baby? EDD May 22 2008 my ultrasound is Dec28th! thank you!!! i have two children....i'm secretly wanting 1 gender over the other!!!!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
Hi, I'm not pregnant, but I was curious if you see another pregnancy in our future-- maybe a little girl? Thank you so much.









I see a little girl in your future, but I think you'll have a boy first.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjediknight* 
That sounds like my current daughter. That pregnancy was difficult. Do you see anything about this pregnancy or when it will be born?
Thank you sooooo much!!!
Jennifer

Hmm...I don't usually pick up much about past pregnancies, so if I made predictions for you, they're probably for this pregnancy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Ananas I was wondering do you see any more children in my future and if so what will they be?

I think you'll have at least one more child, a boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kararipley* 
Wow, thanks for the quick reply! My very strong intuition says boy, too.

As for the possibility of twins, I've had three ultrasounds in my 7th, 8th and 9th week and each time only saw one sac and one baby, so I really doubt it, but I WAS on fertility meds, so there could have been an early "vanishing twin."

I have a 2 year old daughter, do you see a third child in my future?

I'm thinking you'll have at least one more, a boy. However, I'm still thinking you'll have twins at some point, so that pregnancy may be boy/girl twins.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
i have another one.. this is shelly & she has a 2yr old son
http://i28.piczo.com/view/c/s/1/u/7/...15_39323_4.jpg

I think she'll have a girl at some point. Is she already pregnant?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have at least one more child, a boy









one more boy if so when


----------



## jamie1980

Hi - I am 27 years old (my husband is 35) - we are expecting baby #1 in July. (July 2 - by my calculations). Our first appt. is tomorrow. We won't have get to find out what it is until January or February I'm guessing. Can you tell me what I'll have?

Thanks.
Jamie


----------



## rainyangl

I'd love for you to guess the gender of my new little bean. I am due July 08.

Here is a pic of my family. My son is 14 months. This pic was taken on Halloween.

[link to pic] http://picasaweb.google.com/rainyang...40447079741874


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think she'll have a girl at some point. Is she already pregnant?

Not that we know of! Shes on BC & debating wether of not to have a 2nd child. She had a difficult pregnancy the 1st time around with Gall stones. do u see the 2nd pregnancy being hard? and when do u see her being pregnant?

Oh this is Heidi & emma.. emma is her 2yr old daughter.. do u think she'll have more kids?
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...s/100_2329.jpg


----------



## LionTigerBear

Thank you so much, ananas. You are very kind to take so much time to answer other people's questions.


----------



## noahsmomjenn

Hi Ananas,

I was wondering if you could predict the gender, birth weight, and gestation for my baby. Due date is July 9, 2008. I am 26, my husband is 32, and we have a 2 year old son who was born on 10/17/05.

My husband and I:
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...anddavid-1.jpg

Our son:
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ictures001.jpg

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## im3kidsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
No, I'm pretty sure I got you









Let me know if you still don't see it.

Yes you did get to me but I reposted another message on page 70 in reply to your answer. Could you please go and check it out for me when you have time? I don't mean to be a pest.







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
one more boy if so when

I can't pick up an exact date...in the next 3 years, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamie1980* 
Hi - I am 27 years old (my husband is 35) - we are expecting baby #1 in July. (July 2 - by my calculations). Our first appt. is tomorrow. We won't have get to find out what it is until January or February I'm guessing. Can you tell me what I'll have?

Thanks.
Jamie

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyangl* 
I'd love for you to guess the gender of my new little bean. I am due July 08.

Here is a pic of my family. My son is 14 months. This pic was taken on Halloween.

[link to pic] http://picasaweb.google.com/rainyang...40447079741874

I think you'll have another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
Not that we know of! Shes on BC & debating wether of not to have a 2nd child. She had a difficult pregnancy the 1st time around with Gall stones. do u see the 2nd pregnancy being hard? and when do u see her being pregnant?

Oh this is Heidi & emma.. emma is her 2yr old daughter.. do u think she'll have more kids?
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...s/100_2329.jpg

I think she'll get pregnant soon- in the next year, probably, and no, I'm not seeing the pregnancy being too complicated.

The picture of Heidi and Emma didn't work...would you mind reposting it?


----------



## amanda1623

Hi! Can you guess my baby's gender? I'm due May 31st, and plan on having an ultrasound done in January.

Here's a link to my picture... THANKS!!!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...o0cuZA&notag=1


----------



## kayla1605

*Thanks!! Ok here is Heidi & emma
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...s/100_2329.jpg
and this is chelsey she has a 6yo girl & A 2yo boy do u see future children for her & When?
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...yofcass010.jpg*


----------



## Sam41206

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Thanks! I have thought that all along! I hope your right! We have a beautful girl already and would love a lil boy also! I have my ultrasound 12/28 and will come and let you know if your right! Thanks so much!


----------



## bgbear624

Hi! My husband and I are expecting, due May 14. Can you guess the baby's gender for us? We have an u/s in Dec. Here's a link to a pic of me and my girls....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...4/DSC_0098.jpg

Thanks so much, it'll be fun to get an opinion!


----------



## pazerific

hi! i've been resisting posting here, but why not, right? so here's my info, i'm 26. we got a







on halloween, and i'm due 7/13/08. we have one dd born 2/16/06, and my dh is 29. here's a picture of dd and i at the beach this past summer. oh, i forgot to add, we won't be getting an ultrasound, so we won't find out the sex until the big day. thanks!








kelly


----------



## Kriszti312

Could you tell me if you see me getting pregnant in future? Here is a pic of me: http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e3...ze/Photo12.jpg


----------



## Palina

What a wonderful thread! Can you guess my baby´s gender? I´m 26, due May 30th and have a three year old son. Here is a picture of me with my son: http://www.andmenning.com/wordpress/...1/_MG_8378.jpg
Do you think I´ll end up having more children after this one?
Thanks so much!


----------



## modernmother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Me, huh? Well...I'm a starving artist, I guess you'd say.







I consider myself a photographer, but, at the moment, I'm not really doing any shoots. Soon!









I hope to someday be a midwife. I am so incredibly drawn to pregnant women, and babies, and I'd love to spend my life around them, plus I think this "skill" of mine would be useful if I were a midwife.

A medical intuitive wouldn't be a bad idea, either.









I'm just in Mexico on vacation...I'll be here about two months. As much as I love Mexico, it wasn't my idea to come this time, so...I'm not exactly thrilled about it, but I'll make it work for now.

That's awesome! I'm a photographer too. I photograph homebirths as well. I'm sorry you aren't too happy about Mexico, but you will get some great shots. Do you flickr?


----------



## starvh83

I couldn't contain myself...You've already let me know you feel BOY for us and after 2 dd's that sounds great. You didnt have any labor vibes, but thats o.k.

However- Me and DH have been discussing whether this is our last or not....Do you have any input???

Thanks Ananas!!!

Here is my Myspace Page again...

www.myspace.com/starvalencia


----------



## jen&james

You were right it is a BOY!


----------



## lorney31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Ooh I hope you are right! At my u/s at 12 weeks the u/s tech made an educated guess that it was a girl. I know it was early, but I keep having dreams about baby girls, so I hope both of you are right!

I'll let you know when I find out in December!!!


----------



## mineemac

wow ... I am excited to see what you say. Can you guess the sex for me ?
I am due May 5 2008, already have a 3 year old daugher. Had an ultrasound the other day but it too early. Will find out the sex Dec20. Can you tell me anything further ?

thanks in advance =)

Leigh


----------



## SERENATY

hi ananas..i felt bad asking more questions but since everyone else is getting answers i figure ill ask as well..u had guessed boy for me and i was just wondering if you had any more info on my labor? and also how many kids do you think ill have? any info that comes to mind i would love to know!!! here is my pic again http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg THANKS SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!  YOU ARE THE BEST...

hope you are enjoying MEXICO!!


----------



## Amandamanda

psssst. you were right. my ultrasound yesterday confirmed i am indeed having a girl.


----------



## tootersmom

Could I _beg_ a guess?... I'm not pregnant, but we have seriously toyed with the idea of another - I'm just not sure if it's in the cards for us. We have a son and always thought he might be our "only". Here we are about six months ago...

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...dyspics021.jpg

Thanks so much!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I can't pick up an exact date...in the next 3 years, though.

Cant wait because I cant have anymore children. Hey can you let me know if my sil will ever concieve she has been trying some time know and she is really wanting one she is 26 and so is her dh


----------



## Steph7152

I'm a first time mom due somewhere between the 13 - 15th of July. Any idea what color I should buy?
Thanks!


----------



## MelissaNJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









I hope you're right! I've lost three and I have one and they've ALL been boys. So to finally have a little girl would be such a great thing!!!! My husband has been insisting girl from Day 1...but I was skeptical because of our track record. I hope I'll find out via u/s on the 19th and I'll let you know







. One more thing - do you get any feeling on whether or not we'll be okay?

Thanks so much for doing this!!
Melissa


----------



## somanyjoys

Oh, try me! We'll find out when baby is born -- due end of May.

Here's a pic of me and the fam.
http://bp2.blogger.com/_6FhE1gZLun0/...loween+011.jpg


----------



## Theia

I would love a guess of my baby's gender. I am not going to have testing done, so I won't know until the baby's birth. I am due around Feb 24th. This will be my first child, DP has a daughter already. Also, DP is travelling overseas to see family from the end of Dec. to end of Jan. Can you see if the baby will come close to due date so DP can be present at birth?

Really, anything you sense would be appreciated.

TIA. I think this is so wonderful for you to offer.


----------



## cubasianchica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
Ananas- you have made my day! as a matter of fact you made my LIFE!! I so desperatly wanted another girl esp with the loss of my first. I really hope ur right. lll know for sure in probably a week and a half or so. So ill let you know. Not to mention Im going through some other pretty bad drama...dh left me when I was 2 months prego...now im 4 1/2. no reason just out of the blue but he made sure to wipe out my bank account before he left...real slick. At any rate this is so encouraging that itll be me and a little girl. I have my fingers totally crossed! btw I didnt say anything before but I have the feeling its a girl too...i just have that vibe. Ill let you know how that u/s goes!! keep up that AWESOME work!! btw I dont know if this might be too much to ask but do you have an idea of what color eyes she might have? both my soon to be ex dh and I have brown eyes but there is a strong green eye gene in both our families...I would love it if she had green eyes.

Hello again. Im not sure if you saw my reply to your original message (it was back on pg 51)(btw you said it was a girl and Ill find out on Friday so Ill let you know) I was just wondering if you had any more detail about this baby like the eye color and/or delivery vibes or anything. I thought I would also see if you felt I was going to have more children...Ive always pictured many kids but since DH left me my options have really changed. Also twins run in my family do you see me perhaps being blessed with twins? I want to take a minute to thank you so much for taking the time to answer all these questions. I know it must be overwhelming and time consuming. You are a celebrity among us now!!! So thanks so much for your time and effort. You are awesome!


----------



## GinaRae

I am acting as the fairy for our November DDC to update you on mamas with babes in arms:

Kontessa had a girl as you predicted
Maclolo had a boy (you predicted a girl)

Thanks for doing this! We have a few more mamas due (including me) and it's fun to watch the list.


----------



## Tiffanoodle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking this one is a girl. I'm also picking up that you'll have one more, a boy...and maybe another girl after that, but I'm not picking up on that one very strongly.

Okay, I REALLY hate to be a pain. But I'm wondering if you see any complications with this one? I'm having a lot of anxiety getting throught this first tri. Also, do you see another VBAC? I had to have a c-section with my dd because she was really big and "stuck". With ds, I scheduled the repeat c for 39 weeks, but ended up having my water break early and basically inducing. I'm kind of planning the same course this time: schedule the c for 39 weeks so I don't have to go through an emergency c with a big baby. And...I'm wondering if you're seeing June or July. I'm due July 6th-ish. Thank you so much!


----------



## angel1133

I am due on April 17th. Having an ultrasound tomorrow November 14th but still curious to see what you think.

Thanks!!!

angel1133


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahsmomjenn* 
Hi Ananas,

I was wondering if you could predict the gender, birth weight, and gestation for my baby. Due date is July 9, 2008. I am 26, my husband is 32, and we have a 2 year old son who was born on 10/17/05.

My husband and I:
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...anddavid-1.jpg

Our son:
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ictures001.jpg

Thank you very much!!!

I'm going to guess girl









I'm thinking you'll go close to 42 weeks. I'm thinking she'll be around 8 pounds.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im3kidsmom* 
Yes you did get to me but I reposted another message on page 70 in reply to your answer. Could you please go and check it out for me when you have time? I don't mean to be a pest.







:

I'm thinking there might be one more after the boy, a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amanda1623* 
Hi! Can you guess my baby's gender? I'm due May 31st, and plan on having an ultrasound done in January.

Here's a link to my picture... THANKS!!!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...o0cuZA&notag=1

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*Thanks!! Ok here is Heidi & emma
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...s/100_2329.jpg
and this is chelsey she has a 6yo girl & A 2yo boy do u see future children for her & When?
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...yofcass010.jpg*

Heidi will have a boy at some point.

I think Chelsey will have at least one more, a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bgbear624* 
Hi! My husband and I are expecting, due May 14. Can you guess the baby's gender for us? We have an u/s in Dec. Here's a link to a pic of me and my girls....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...4/DSC_0098.jpg

Thanks so much, it'll be fun to get an opinion!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pazerific* 
hi! i've been resisting posting here, but why not, right? so here's my info, i'm 26. we got a







on halloween, and i'm due 7/13/08. we have one dd born 2/16/06, and my dh is 29. here's a picture of dd and i at the beach this past summer. oh, i forgot to add, we won't be getting an ultrasound, so we won't find out the sex until the big day. thanks!








kelly

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriszti312* 
Could you tell me if you see me getting pregnant in future? Here is a pic of me: http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e3...ze/Photo12.jpg

Do you have any children already? I see you having a girl in the future, possibly twin girls.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Palina* 
What a wonderful thread! Can you guess my baby´s gender? I´m 26, due May 30th and have a three year old son. Here is a picture of me with my son: http://www.andmenning.com/wordpress/...1/_MG_8378.jpg
Do you think I´ll end up having more children after this one?
Thanks so much!

I think you're going to have a girl









I think you'll have a boy after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starvh83* 
I couldn't contain myself...You've already let me know you feel BOY for us and after 2 dd's that sounds great. You didnt have any labor vibes, but thats o.k.

However- Me and DH have been discussing whether this is our last or not....Do you have any input???

Thanks Ananas!!!

Here is my Myspace Page again...

www.myspace.com/starvalencia

I think you might have one more girl before you're done


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mineemac* 
wow ... I am excited to see what you say. Can you guess the sex for me ?
I am due May 5 2008, already have a 3 year old daugher. Had an ultrasound the other day but it too early. Will find out the sex Dec20. Can you tell me anything further ?

thanks in advance =)

Leigh

I had guessed a girl for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SERENATY* 
hi ananas..i felt bad asking more questions but since everyone else is getting answers i figure ill ask as well..u had guessed boy for me and i was just wondering if you had any more info on my labor? and also how many kids do you think ill have? any info that comes to mind i would love to know!!! here is my pic again http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg THANKS SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!  YOU ARE THE BEST...

hope you are enjoying MEXICO!!

I'm seeing a "loud" labor- lots of screaming and yelling.







I think the energy in the room will be pretty intense, and I think you'll push for a while.

I think you'll have two more, a boy and a girl. Not necessarily in that order though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tootersmom* 
Could I _beg_ a guess?... I'm not pregnant, but we have seriously toyed with the idea of another - I'm just not sure if it's in the cards for us. We have a son and always thought he might be our "only". Here we are about six months ago...

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...dyspics021.jpg

Thanks so much!

I think you have another out there. I was picking up boy, but after seeing your picture, I'm guessing girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Cant wait because I cant have anymore children. Hey can you let me know if my sil will ever concieve she has been trying some time know and she is really wanting one she is 26 and so is her dh

I think your SIL will have a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steph7152* 
I'm a first time mom due somewhere between the 13 - 15th of July. Any idea what color I should buy?
Thanks!

I'm guessing pink


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelissaNJ* 
I hope you're right! I've lost three and I have one and they've ALL been boys. So to finally have a little girl would be such a great thing!!!! My husband has been insisting girl from Day 1...but I was skeptical because of our track record. I hope I'll find out via u/s on the 19th and I'll let you know







. One more thing - do you get any feeling on whether or not we'll be okay?

Thanks so much for doing this!!
Melissa

I think you'll be okay, yes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somanyjoys* 
Oh, try me! We'll find out when baby is born -- due end of May.

Here's a pic of me and the fam.
http://bp2.blogger.com/_6FhE1gZLun0/...loween+011.jpg

I'm going to guess boy









A big boy- 9ish pounds maybe.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peace_laughing* 
I would love a guess of my baby's gender. I am not going to have testing done, so I won't know until the baby's birth. I am due around Feb 24th. This will be my first child, DP has a daughter already. Also, DP is travelling overseas to see family from the end of Dec. to end of Jan. Can you see if the baby will come close to due date so DP can be present at birth?

Really, anything you sense would be appreciated.

TIA. I think this is so wonderful for you to offer.

I'm going to guess girl









I do see her being a little early, but not that early. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## [email protected]

I am so glad you see at least one more baby in my future, even if it is a boy I guess that is what I am meant to have but I don't care a baby is a blessing from above. You say in the next three years how in the world do you know this stuff.

Hey I posted earlier about my sil Kirsten she has been trying to have a child do you see one in her future? She is 26 and so is her dh.

I have a few more for if this is okay please.

Sil Lisa has 2 girls and 1 boy will she have any more?

Sil Billie has 1 girl do you see anymore for her?

Sil Stacy has 4 girls do you see anymore for her?
I am sorry if I am bothering you I just thought it would be neat to know you seem to be right on every one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
Hello again. Im not sure if you saw my reply to your original message (it was back on pg 51)(btw you said it was a girl and Ill find out on Friday so Ill let you know) I was just wondering if you had any more detail about this baby like the eye color and/or delivery vibes or anything. I thought I would also see if you felt I was going to have more children...Ive always pictured many kids but since DH left me my options have really changed. Also twins run in my family do you see me perhaps being blessed with twins? I want to take a minute to thank you so much for taking the time to answer all these questions. I know it must be overwhelming and time consuming. You are a celebrity among us now!!! So thanks so much for your time and effort. You are awesome!

Sorry, I did miss that post.

Anyway, though, when you said eyes, I picked up on green eyes, possibly hazel.

Right before I read the part about twins, I was thinking you might have twin boys.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffanoodle* 
Okay, I REALLY hate to be a pain. But I'm wondering if you see any complications with this one? I'm having a lot of anxiety getting throught this first tri. Also, do you see another VBAC? I had to have a c-section with my dd because she was really big and "stuck". With ds, I scheduled the repeat c for 39 weeks, but ended up having my water break early and basically inducing. I'm kind of planning the same course this time: schedule the c for 39 weeks so I don't have to go through an emergency c with a big baby. And...I'm wondering if you're seeing June or July. I'm due July 6th-ish. Thank you so much!

I'm thinking you'll have a c-section, since you're planning one, because I don't see this baby being ready to come naturally at that point. I'm also thinking it will be closer to June than July.


----------



## EugeneMom

Ooooo, can I play? We won't find out until the baby arrives mid-July! Here is a picture of our fam!

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j2...nAirplanes.jpg


----------



## tickled_pink1113

Thank you so much, I hope you are right I'd love to have a little boy! Could I ask you to maybe do one for my friend, Beth. She's 19 not pregnant right now but when do you see her getting pregnant. Can you see what it is? Do you think it'll be hard for her to get pregnant, she said she "feels like it won't happen easily."

Heres a pic of her...
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...t=bethanie.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel1133* 
I am due on April 17th. Having an ultrasound tomorrow November 14th but still curious to see what you think.

Thanks!!!

angel1133

I'll guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I am so glad you see at least one more baby in my future, even if it is a boy I guess that is what I am meant to have but I don't care a baby is a blessing from above. You say in the next three years how in the world do you know this stuff.

Hey I posted earlier about my sil Kirsten she has been trying to have a child do you see one in her future? She is 26 and so is her dh.

I have a few more for if this is okay please.

Sil Lisa has 2 girls and 1 boy will she have any more?

Sil Billie has 1 girl do you see anymore for her?

Sil Stacy has 4 girls do you see anymore for her?
I am sorry if I am bothering you I just thought it would be neat to know you seem to be right on every one.

I don't think Lisa will have anymore.

I think Billie will have another girl.

Stacy might have a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EugeneMom* 
Ooooo, can I play? We won't find out until the baby arrives mid-July! Here is a picture of our fam!

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j2...nAirplanes.jpg

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tickled_pink1113* 
Thank you so much, I hope you are right I'd love to have a little boy! Could I ask you to maybe do one for my friend, Beth. She's 19 not pregnant right now but when do you see her getting pregnant. Can you see what it is? Do you think it'll be hard for her to get pregnant, she said she "feels like it won't happen easily."

Heres a pic of her...
http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...t=bethanie.jpg

I see Beth having a girl, but I don't think she'll have any more. I don't think it will be too hard for her to get pregnant, but I don't think it will happen for a few years.


----------



## kayla1605

*OK I have more.. sick of me yet??? LOL

This is lory, She had 1 son Aydan who passed away due to SMA March of 06. so u see her having any more children anytime soon??
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...y/013-Copy.jpg*


----------



## kayla1605

*one more? please.... I Have a link to her webpage.. Lissi has 2 girls Nadya who is 2 & Anna who is 5mnths
http://pic1.piczo.com/LittleNadya/?g=20461376&cr=1*


----------



## mrs rockstar

Do me, do me!!!

I'm pregnant with #3, due around July 7th. First two are girls. We won't find out until baby makes his/her appearance but I'd love to know what you think!


----------



## Im7kidsMom

I am 34, due May 3rd and was wondering if you could tell me what gender the baby is and anything else about the baby or delivery?

So far I have a ds16, ds13, 18wk loss, dd10, ds8.5, ds6.5, dd4.5, ds2.5 and 6wk loss. Any feelings on what the two we lost were?

Do you see any more children for us after this one? If so, what & when? Thanks!


----------



## tickled_pink1113

Oh wow! Thank you so much! Can I bother you with one more question?? I'm sorry I am just amazed by this sort of thing. My question is how many kids do you see me having and what sex are they.

Feel free to ignore me, LOL. I hope you don't mind me bugging you.


----------



## Jezzy

*ananas*, thank you for your guess and for your time. Can you tell me anything about our little girl growing inside of me? This is our first child together, dh has no other children. What kind of birth we will have? Just anything that you see.

I hope that you are having a great time in Mexico. I would rather be there right now than here in snowy, cold germany brrrrrr......

I really like your pictures btw. I love the one of the women on the bed. Is that you? Great work!!

One more question, you are really good at this, how do you do this? Do you get a *feeling* Do you pendel? Just curious.....


----------



## yvonnemlv

__
https://flic.kr/p/2015628819

Birth will happen in July 2008 - no US or testing of any sort to determine gender before the birth.

What's your guess?


----------



## Debz742

Due in May 2008. Wont be finding out until the day he or she is born. So what are you feeling?


----------



## Debz742

Think I put the response in the wrong spot. Would love to know what you feel this baby is? We are due in May 2008 and wont know until the baby is born.


----------



## lynn2008

My name is Desiree I am 29 this is our first baby. I am due April 26, 2008, and my ultrasound is next Tuesday November 20, 2007. Thank You So Much!!!


----------



## DefyGravity14

Okay, here's a challenge: we're having twins! I have a 2.5 y/o son from before my marriage. I'm 22, husband is 22. The due date is May 16. Aside from gender, how close to the DD do you see us getting to? Any problems/complications with the births? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## anonymousk

Would you care to take a guess for me? I'm 28, DH is 29. This is our first after 17 months of trying, although we suspect we have lost at least 2 pregnancies very early on. We're due July 1 according to u/s at 6w1d. I'll be 7w tomorrow. We plan to find out the gender beforehand but don't know when that will happen yet. At the beginning I had very high progesterone - do you think we may have lost a twin? Do you foresee any complications with this pregnancy? Any ideas on the baby's coloring, weight, delivery? Will we have as much difficulty conceiving again as we did this time? How many children do you think we'll have in the end?

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer these questions!


----------



## kimccnm

Hi, I was wondering too what the sex of my baby is. I'm roughly 4 weeks and my due date is July 24. I actually emailed you but didn't know if you'd get it. So, here I am asking again. Thanks so much.


----------



## ukmamaintheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Also, I think you're going to have twins at some point.

Hi, I was wondering, can you tell me if there will be any complications with this pregnancy / health of baby and also any thoughts on names? I would be very interested to know since we can't come up with any for a boy, and you seem very intune with this kind of thing.


----------



## brazilgirly2

TTC will I? when will I concieve and what will I have?

Thank you!

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...lle11-7-08.jpg


----------



## red_trillium

ok, now i want to play! my name is angel, i'm 27 and this is my fourth pregnancy. i'm about 5 1/2 weeks right now, and due mid july. i don't have any pics up online of me right now. i've got a feeling about the gender, but i'm wondering if i've really got it right or not. i'm more worried about this being a sticky babe....


----------



## misskristy77

I would love for you to guess my baby's gender! I am due May 29th. I will have my big u/s in late December. Thanks in advance! Here is a pic of me and my hubby.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...eokruz/172.jpg


----------



## kayla1605

*uh huh i have more! Hope you dont mind!!

The beautiful Blonde is Eryn, she has 2 girls 2yrs Ellie & 5month Autumn. She wants to know how many children more do you see? sexs? & any Names that come to mind. and when u think she'll get pregnant next
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...party07035.jpg*


----------



## Isfahel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl.









Although...is there any possibility of twins?


HOLY COW!!! Havn't thought about twins, not any history of twins in our families, but it would be cool. Although I am planning an UP, maybe UC so that could be kinda scary. I guess I'll keep a close track on my fundal measurements, now I'm excited, can't wait to see.... Too bad I have to wait 7more months


----------



## ShannonMamato3

Ananas! You were correct







: She put the thing on my belly and I saw her girly parts, I told the tech we wanted to know and she said Well it looks like a girl but no guarantees. We saw her girly parts 101 times today lol. She is all girl


----------



## hstrickler21

one more thing...

do you see me having any more children? if so, how many, and how soon?


----------



## CallMeMommy

Do me!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ingpics002.jpg

Due July 23, 2008. Already have a boy. More than likely getting an ultrasound around 20 weeks.


----------



## Kriszti312

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Do you have any children already? I see you having a girl in the future, possibly twin girls.

I have a 2 y/o boy.


----------



## Angelic868

I hope you"re having a great time in Mexico. I don't mean to bother you but I'm just dying to know a few questions!!!

I asked a few questions before. I have a few more!!!!

When will I get pregnant again? And do you know how many kids I will have?

Thanks sooo much!!!!

http://deco-00.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/QB...wNm/zoomer.fpg

http://deco-01.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/_H...vyY/zoomer.fpg


----------



## bluebirdmama

I'm 29 and my DH is 32. EDD is around 11-15 July 2008. We have a ds, born Sept 21, 2005 (sunrise on the last day of summer). This one is a surprise for us!


----------



## 24me

Ooohhh..how exciting! I am due May 13, I am not finding out...can you guess what I am having?! TIA


----------



## Kriszti312

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriszti312* 
I have a 2 y/o boy.









BTW- when do you see me having this child(ren)?


----------



## mama_2_bee

You were right!!! I'm having a girl







We're calling her Sofia Grace and we couldn't be happier. Thanks for your prediction!


----------



## Theia

Thanks for the 'guess'. I will have to let you know the results after birth. And thanks for the reassuring me for the time frame. I want DP to be present at birth and really hope the baby wants it that way too.


----------



## mommymia

Ooooh, this sounds like fun! I'm due mid-July (EDD July 13th), and won't be finding out until birth.

Thanks! I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## smccovey

I am 38 years old due on 3/26/08, this is my 5th child, I have 2 boys 13 & 12, 2 girls, 16 & 19....My husband has 1 daughter age 6.......He is 30 years old....We believe we conceived in July.........What do you think?


----------



## jhgirl_99

Hi! I tried to post a response yesterday, but I don't know if it went through.

My name is Jessi (Jessica) and my husband's name is Justin. I'm pregnant with our first child. The due date is May 19th, 2008.

Here's a picture of us!...
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m...alden001-1.jpg

Thank you so much! I can't wait to find out!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## smccovey

Here is a picture of me and my youngest son.....Showing off my big belly, hope that helps......Thank you....Interested to see if you are right....
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...y/92407016.jpg


----------



## Tanlines

Hey Can you guess my baby's gender? I am 13 weeks pregnant, due may 15..My name is Layla I am 24 and My Husband is Landon he is 25. We have 2 DD's who are 4 & 2. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*OK I have more.. sick of me yet??? LOL

This is lory, She had 1 son Aydan who passed away due to SMA March of 06. so u see her having any more children anytime soon??
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...y/013-Copy.jpg*

I think she'll have a girl fairly soon, and maybe a boy after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*one more? please.... I Have a link to her webpage.. Lissi has 2 girls Nadya who is 2 & Anna who is 5mnths
http://pic1.piczo.com/LittleNadya/?g=20461376&cr=1*

I think she'll have a boy at some point.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs rockstar* 
Do me, do me!!!

I'm pregnant with #3, due around July 7th. First two are girls. We won't find out until baby makes his/her appearance but I'd love to know what you think!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## tbaby

does it have to be a current picture


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Im7kidsMom* 
I am 34, due May 3rd and was wondering if you could tell me what gender the baby is and anything else about the baby or delivery?

So far I have a ds16, ds13, 18wk loss, dd10, ds8.5, ds6.5, dd4.5, ds2.5 and 6wk loss. Any feelings on what the two we lost were?

Do you see any more children for us after this one? If so, what & when? Thanks!

I think the two you lost were boys. I think this one is, too.

I don't really see anymore- _maybe_ another girl after this one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tickled_pink1113* 
Oh wow! Thank you so much! Can I bother you with one more question?? I'm sorry I am just amazed by this sort of thing. My question is how many kids do you see me having and what sex are they.

Feel free to ignore me, LOL. I hope you don't mind me bugging you.









I think you'll have three- a girl after this one, and then probably another boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy* 
*ananas*, thank you for your guess and for your time. Can you tell me anything about our little girl growing inside of me? This is our first child together, dh has no other children. What kind of birth we will have? Just anything that you see.

I hope that you are having a great time in Mexico. I would rather be there right now than here in snowy, cold germany brrrrrr......

I really like your pictures btw. I love the one of the women on the bed. Is that you? Great work!!

One more question, you are really good at this, how do you do this? Do you get a *feeling* Do you pendel? Just curious.....

I see her being very "pink" (good coloring) and pretty small. I don't think the labor will be too rough- from what I can see, you both look good afterwards.

The woman on the bed is me, yes. Thanks









I can't explain exactly how I do it...I'm not quite sure what you mean by "pendel".

Normally, I just picture the new baby in my head. Sometimes other pictures help with this. I can see the new baby with older siblings and it helps. Sometimes I just know immediately. I do the string test occasionally if I'm stuck.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvonnemlv* 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2015628819

Birth will happen in July 2008 - no US or testing of any sort to determine gender before the birth.

What's your guess?

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debz742* 
Due in May 2008. Wont be finding out until the day he or she is born. So what are you feeling?

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynn2008* 
My name is Desiree I am 29 this is our first baby. I am due April 26, 2008, and my ultrasound is next Tuesday November 20, 2007. Thank You So Much!!!

I'm going to guess girl









E names came to mind- Emma, Elizabeth, Elise.


----------



## Raven9801

I am a 28 soon to be 29 year old mother of 3 girls ages 8 (9 in a couple days), a 6 year old and a 14 month old. My DH is 30.

I am wondering if you see any more children in our future? If so could you tell me if they are either a boy or girl and when I would get pregnant with them. Thank you so much


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefyGravity14* 
Okay, here's a challenge: we're having twins! I have a 2.5 y/o son from before my marriage. I'm 22, husband is 22. The due date is May 16. Aside from gender, how close to the DD do you see us getting to? Any problems/complications with the births? Thanks so much in advance!

Ah, okay, I wondered why I got boy AND girl vibes strongly when I scrolled to you. I guess that's why







So, I'm guessing one of each.

I'm thinking you'll make it to 39 weeks, but that's hard with twins because doctors usually expect them to come sooner or think they need to. If it all goes pretty naturally, though, I'm thinking you'll be right at 39 weeks.

I'm actually thinking they'll be good sized. I think she'll be bigger, around 6 pounds, and I'm thinking he'll be in the 5 pound range.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymousk* 
Would you care to take a guess for me? I'm 28, DH is 29. This is our first after 17 months of trying, although we suspect we have lost at least 2 pregnancies very early on. We're due July 1 according to u/s at 6w1d. I'll be 7w tomorrow. We plan to find out the gender beforehand but don't know when that will happen yet. At the beginning I had very high progesterone - do you think we may have lost a twin? Do you foresee any complications with this pregnancy? Any ideas on the baby's coloring, weight, delivery? Will we have as much difficulty conceiving again as we did this time? How many children do you think we'll have in the end?

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer these questions!

Your myspace profiles are set to private, so I can't see the pictures.

This one is tough for me, with the losses, I'm picking up on all kinds of things.

I'd be willing to bet that you DID lose a twin at the beginning, I think that's another thing making it so complicated. I think he was a boy.

I'm not really seeing any complications, but I'm thinking she'll be early(oh, yeah, I'm thinking girl, I forgot to mention that)...like around 37 weeks. I see her being small. Seeing pretty light skin.

I think you'll have another, a boy, soon. I think he'll come as a surprise...meaning you won't expect it because it was so hard to conceive this one, while I think he will just "happen". I'm getting the feeling he might be the twin, coming back at a later time.


----------



## akreider

I was wondering if you think I'll be having a boy or a girl? My due date is May 8, 2008 and I am 24. This is my first child. I am one of 3 girls and have 1 brother. My husband is one of 2 boys and has 1 sister. Also, I had an ultrasound today but the dr. told me it was too early for her to tell the gender. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimccnm* 
Hi, I was wondering too what the sex of my baby is. I'm roughly 4 weeks and my due date is July 24. I actually emailed you but didn't know if you'd get it. So, here I am asking again. Thanks so much.

I'm going to guess boy









I think he'll be a little early...maybe a week, week and a half.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukmamaintheus* 
Hi, I was wondering, can you tell me if there will be any complications with this pregnancy / health of baby and also any thoughts on names? I would be very interested to know since we can't come up with any for a boy, and you seem very intune with this kind of thing.

Names: Joshua, Benjamin, Topher, Gray, Elijah.

I think he'll be perfectly healthy.







Not really seeing any complications...I think there may be a "scare" later in pregnancy, but I don't think it will be a real complication, just a false alarm.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brazilgirly2* 
TTC will I? when will I concieve and what will I have?

Thank you!

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...lle11-7-08.jpg

A girl







I'm thinking about...4-5 months.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red_trillium* 
ok, now i want to play! my name is angel, i'm 27 and this is my fourth pregnancy. i'm about 5 1/2 weeks right now, and due mid july. i don't have any pics up online of me right now. i've got a feeling about the gender, but i'm wondering if i've really got it right or not. i'm more worried about this being a sticky babe....

I'm going to guess boy









I get the feeling he'll be sticking around. Don't worry


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *misskristy77* 
I would love for you to guess my baby's gender! I am due May 29th. I will have my big u/s in late December. Thanks in advance! Here is a pic of me and my hubby.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...eokruz/172.jpg

I'm getting strong girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*uh huh i have more! Hope you dont mind!!

The beautiful Blonde is Eryn, she has 2 girls 2yrs Ellie & 5month Autumn. She wants to know how many children more do you see? sexs? & any Names that come to mind. and when u think she'll get pregnant next
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...party07035.jpg*

I'm thinking she'll have another girl, in a few years. Names that came to mind: Christina, Jodie, Maria, Laurie.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isfahel* 
HOLY COW!!! Havn't thought about twins, not any history of twins in our families, but it would be cool. Although I am planning an UP, maybe UC so that could be kinda scary. I guess I'll keep a close track on my fundal measurements, now I'm excited, can't wait to see.... Too bad I have to wait 7more months









I think a twin UC would be awesome.







:

It's been done before


----------



## anonymousk

Quote:

Your myspace profiles are set to private, so I can't see the pictures.

This one is tough for me, with the losses, I'm picking up on all kinds of things.

I'd be willing to bet that you DID lose a twin at the beginning, I think that's another thing making it so complicated. I think he was a boy.

I'm not really seeing any complications, but I'm thinking she'll be early(oh, yeah, I'm thinking girl, I forgot to mention that)...like around 37 weeks. I see her being small. Seeing pretty light skin.

I think you'll have another, a boy, soon. I think he'll come as a surprise...meaning you won't expect it because it was so hard to conceive this one, while I think he will just "happen". I'm getting the feeling he might be the twin, coming back at a later time.
So sorry - here is a pic of us about a month before we conceived. Any thoughts on girl names? We've been planning on boys!

Thank you so much!


----------



## TheJennJenn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I do think you'll carry to term, yes.

I think you'll have at least one more, a girl.

OMG thank you SO much, I am so terrified I'd lose this one, I hope you are right! *crosses all fingers and toes*
It's neat that I'll be having another girl, guess I'll have to stop looking for boys names ATM and look for another girl name! *my definate for this pregnancy is Lily for a girl, or Rowan for a boy* Lol, looks like my hubby wont have to worry about having a boy named after him.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hstrickler21* 
one more thing...

do you see me having any more children? if so, how many, and how soon?

I think you'll have one more, a girl, within a few years.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
Do me!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ingpics002.jpg

Due July 23, 2008. Already have a boy. More than likely getting an ultrasound around 20 weeks.

I'm guessing girl









I'm thinking she'll be born closer to the 28th.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angelic868* 
I hope you"re having a great time in Mexico. I don't mean to bother you but I'm just dying to know a few questions!!!

I asked a few questions before. I have a few more!!!!

When will I get pregnant again? And do you know how many kids I will have?

Thanks sooo much!!!!

http://deco-00.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/QB...wNm/zoomer.fpg

http://deco-01.slide.com/r/1/0/dl/_H...vyY/zoomer.fpg

You've definitely got at least a girl and a boy out there...and then maybe one more, but I can't tell what that one will be.

I think you'll be pregnant within the next two years. I think the second won't come until a while after the first, a few years at least.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama* 
I'm 29 and my DH is 32. EDD is around 11-15 July 2008. We have a ds, born Sept 21, 2005 (sunrise on the last day of summer). This one is a surprise for us!

I'm going to guess girl, and I think this one will be born at a similar time, but maybe earlier- I'm thinking very early AM.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *24me* 
Ooohhh..how exciting! I am due May 13, I am not finding out...can you guess what I am having?! TIA

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriszti312* 
BTW- when do you see me having this child(ren)?

I have the feeling your son will be around 4-5 when she/they are born.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymia* 
Ooooh, this sounds like fun! I'm due mid-July (EDD July 13th), and won't be finding out until birth.

Thanks! I can't wait to hear what you think.

I'm wondering about twins...however, I'll guess boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smccovey* 
I am 38 years old due on 3/26/08, this is my 5th child, I have 2 boys 13 & 12, 2 girls, 16 & 19....My husband has 1 daughter age 6.......He is 30 years old....We believe we conceived in July.........What do you think?

I'm going to guess girl









Also, I'm thinking you may have conceived in July, but very early July.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jhgirl_99* 
Hi! I tried to post a response yesterday, but I don't know if it went through.

My name is Jessi (Jessica) and my husband's name is Justin. I'm pregnant with our first child. The due date is May 19th, 2008.

Here's a picture of us!...
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m...alden001-1.jpg

Thank you so much! I can't wait to find out!!!!!! YAY!

It did go through, I had guessed girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanlines* 
Hey Can you guess my baby's gender? I am 13 weeks pregnant, due may 15..My name is Layla I am 24 and My Husband is Landon he is 25. We have 2 DD's who are 4 & 2. Thanks so much!!!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbaby* 
does it have to be a current picture

The more current, the better, but it doesn't have to be too recent if you don't have one.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven9801* 
I am a 28 soon to be 29 year old mother of 3 girls ages 8 (9 in a couple days), a 6 year old and a 14 month old. My DH is 30.

I am wondering if you see any more children in our future? If so could you tell me if they are either a boy or girl and when I would get pregnant with them. Thank you so much

I'm really not getting any boy vibes at all from you, but I think you may have one more girl...maybe in a year or two.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akreider* 
I was wondering if you think I'll be having a boy or a girl? My due date is May 8, 2008 and I am 24. This is my first child. I am one of 3 girls and have 1 brother. My husband is one of 2 boys and has 1 sister. Also, I had an ultrasound today but the dr. told me it was too early for her to tell the gender. Thanks for your help!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymousk* 
So sorry - here is a pic of us about a month before we conceived. Any thoughts on girl names? We've been planning on boys!

Thank you so much!

Hmm...Alexis came to mind. Jackie, Ryann, Olivia, Shawna.


----------



## cubasianchica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Sorry, I did miss that post.

Anyway, though, when you said eyes, I picked up on green eyes, possibly hazel.

Right before I read the part about twins, I was thinking you might have twin boys.









YAY!! how wonderful!! I hope you are right! Ill let you know if you were right about this one by friday hopefully!


----------



## smccovey

I have my u/s on Monday, we will see if you are right....I am carrying this one just like my boys.....Everyone keeps saying boy......I just want a healthy baby...My only concern....Thank you.....


----------



## Roxyrocks

Do you happen to do gender predictions for Mama's that are TTC? We just got IUI yesterday







If you do here is my info

Roxanna 25 8/18/1982
Chad 31 7/18/1976
Alexander DS 12/27/2000

Picture of Me

Chad & DS Alexander

Thanks Mama it is nice of you to do this!


----------



## WantingLotsMore

I am a Mother of 3 girls and would like to know if I will have any more. I am looking into getting a tubal reversal. So how many and what will the sexes be? and how long will I have to wait. Thanks


----------



## elleStar

I have this strange feeling that I am preggo; even though Iam on the pill and I had very, very short (24hrs total) period on 11/7. I just wanted to know if you thought I was preggo and if not will I ever have children? how many? boy or girl?

Feel free to go to www.myspace.com/nowings80 to see pic.

Thanks for your guess...

~Noelle


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
Do you happen to do gender predictions for Mama's that are TTC? We just got IUI yesterday







If you do here is my info

Roxanna 25 8/18/1982
Chad 31 7/18/1976
Alexander DS 12/27/2000

Picture of Me

Chad & DS Alexander

Thanks Mama it is nice of you to do this!

I think you'll have another boy, and then a girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WantingLotsMore* 
I am a Mother of 3 girls and would like to know if I will have any more. I am looking into getting a tubal reversal. So how many and what will the sexes be? and how long will I have to wait. Thanks

I'm thinking you may have one more, a boy.

I'm also picking up on a child or two entering your life another way, perhaps through adoption?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elleStar* 
I have this strange feeling that I am preggo; even though Iam on the pill and I had very, very short (24hrs total) period on 11/7. I just wanted to know if you thought I was preggo and if not will I ever have children? how many? boy or girl?

Feel free to go to www.myspace.com/nowings80 to see pic.

Thanks for your guess...

~Noelle

I can't tell if you're pregnant currently, but I am getting some vibes.

I think you'll have a girl, and a boy after that.


----------



## Roxyrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have another boy, and then a girl.









Thanks Mama I have had that "feeling" I would get another boy then a girl







I figure I will just save all my girl clothes stash LOL Do you happen to see at all a timeline?


----------



## Roxyrocks

I just had a IUI done yesterday & I was on Clomid & did a HCG trigger this cycle


----------



## AngelTeddi2

I too am planning on a tubal reversal and was wondering if you see children in my future? If so, how many & boys/girls? I am 35, my dh is 32 and I have 4 children from previous relationships and we also have one grandson.


----------



## hstrickler21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have one more, a girl, within a few years.

oh that would be wonderful!!! we do want our children close together and a lil girl with two older brothers would be amazing!!

thank you!!


----------



## mchalehm

Ooo, how exciting! I am about 7 weeks along. I have one daughter--14 months. I was convinced the whole time I was pg with her that she was going to be a boy....but her name is Mary.







What do you think?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
I just had a IUI done yesterday & I was on Clomid & did a HCG trigger this cycle

I'm actually not really thinking you'll get pregnant this cycle.







But hey, hopefully I'm wrong.

I think the girl will come when the boy is about 3.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelTeddi2* 
I too am planning on a tubal reversal and was wondering if you see children in my future? If so, how many & boys/girls? I am 35, my dh is 32 and I have 4 children from previous relationships and we also have one grandson.

I'm thinking you _might_ have one more, probably a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mchalehm* 
Ooo, how exciting! I am about 7 weeks along. I have one daughter--14 months. I was convinced the whole time I was pg with her that she was going to be a boy....but her name is Mary.







What do you think?

I think this time you _can_ think boy


----------



## jeromysangel

Ananas,
You guess girl for me, and I had an early U/S yesterday at 15 weeks and the U/S Tech said 70% Chance it is a boy.. We were wanting a little girl so bad.
Do you think it could still be a little girl, he just got it wrong, the shot he showed me looked like the baby's foot attached to his leg, so it didn't look like either of my other 2 boys..lol.. I have another U/S at 20 weeks, so was just wondering if you are still feeling that little girl, or if this is in fact a little boy, and will I EVER get my little baby girl????
Thanks for your time,
Crystal


----------



## Roxyrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm actually not really thinking you'll get pregnant this cycle.







But hey, hopefully I'm wrong.

I think the girl will come when the boy is about 3.

Thanks Mama again I hope you are wrong too LOL but it is my 1st round of fertility treatments so your probably seeing right







I think a little girl when a boy was 3 would be great!

You dont happen to see about how long it will take to conceive our next baby do you?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeromysangel* 
Ananas,
You guess girl for me, and I had an early U/S yesterday at 15 weeks and the U/S Tech said 70% Chance it is a boy.. We were wanting a little girl so bad.
Do you think it could still be a little girl, he just got it wrong, the shot he showed me looked like the baby's foot attached to his leg, so it didn't look like either of my other 2 boys..lol.. I have another U/S at 20 weeks, so was just wondering if you are still feeling that little girl, or if this is in fact a little boy, and will I EVER get my little baby girl????
Thanks for your time,
Crystal

15 weeks is pretty early, especially if it didn't look like your boy's ultrasounds at all. I say wait until 20 weeks, I'm still feeling girl.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
Thanks Mama again I hope you are wrong too LOL but it is my 1st round of fertility treatments so your probably seeing right







I think a little girl when a boy was 3 would be great!

You dont happen to see about how long it will take to conceive our next baby do you?

I don't think it will take too long to conceive the next one. I think it will just happen pretty naturally.


----------



## Roxyrocks

Thanks I really apperiate it!! If funny that you say "naturally" cause after this month we most likely will go at it naturally we just found out our insurance doesnt cover IF treatments so we really dont have much choice







I do have a few more refills on my Clomid & HCG trigger thou so I am just hoping it happens soon I guess I can just cross my fingers & let things happen as they do(I just really hope it is in the next couple of months!)


----------



## starvh83

Hi Ananas, I know we keep you busy but i wanted to check in with you about a cousin of mine.

Her name is Athena she is 28, her DH is 30 and they have 1 DS who is 7 and they have been TTC for years now. A Dr. once thought she had a tubal pregnancy (which she didnt) and performed a procedure that damaged a tube, so she only has 1 now. I know this TTC is taking a tole on their marriage and she would like to know if you have any hope for her....

Thanks Ananas.


----------



## tamarahawk

My name is Tamara my EDD is July 16,2008 and I'm 5wk and 1 day preg I have two dd's already. I got preg in July and lost it due to ectopic which I lost my left tube and I am now I'm preg again I would like to know what I might be having?


----------



## GinaRae

Another post to try to update your list:

Here's our November DDC mama update:

Kontessa had a girl as you predicted
Maclolo had a boy (you predicted a girl)
Jojo had a girl as you predicted

Thanks for doing this! We have a few more mamas due (including me) and it's fun to watch the list.


----------



## kayla1605

what do u see for her?

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...i/IMG_2840.jpg


----------



## Quindin

Oh, can I join PLEASE??

I am Poliana
I am due on December 18, 2007 but do not know the gender!
Here is a picture of me this Sunday (bad quality and awful shot...)
I have 1 DD and 3 DS

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...5/DSC00027.jpg

Oh, and when do you think this baby will be born (if you can guess that)?









Thank you SO MUCH Ananas!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starvh83* 
Hi Ananas, I know we keep you busy but i wanted to check in with you about a cousin of mine.

Her name is Athena she is 28, her DH is 30 and they have 1 DS who is 7 and they have been TTC for years now. A Dr. once thought she had a tubal pregnancy (which she didnt) and performed a procedure that damaged a tube, so she only has 1 now. I know this TTC is taking a tole on their marriage and she would like to know if you have any hope for her....

Thanks Ananas.

I think there is one more out there for her, a boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tamarahawk* 
My name is Tamara my EDD is July 16,2008 and I'm 5wk and 1 day preg I have two dd's already. I got preg in July and lost it due to ectopic which I lost my left tube and I am now I'm preg again I would like to know what I might be having?

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
what do u see for her?

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...i/IMG_2840.jpg

Girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
Oh, can I join PLEASE??

I am Poliana
I am due on December 18, 2007 but do not know the gender!
Here is a picture of me this Sunday (bad quality and awful shot...)
I have 1 DD and 3 DS

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...5/DSC00027.jpg

Oh, and when do you think this baby will be born (if you can guess that)?









Thank you SO MUCH Ananas!!

I'm going to guess boy









I'm thinking he'll be born close to Christmas. I'm thinking maybe either the day before or the day after.


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









I'm thinking he'll be born close to Christmas. I'm thinking maybe either the day before or the day after.

Thank you so much!








I was guessing boy too

I REALLY hope this baby does not come the day before Christmas!!
DH is SUPER busy from 23 - 25 (yes, he can cancel it) + my favorite midwife of the bunch is off that day! She and I are hoping for "boxing day baby", so hopefully your second guess will be the right one









ETA - Many years ago, a friend of mine did a pendulum test on me to predict how many kids I would have and their genders. It came back in this order: girl, boy, boy, boy, boy!


----------



## mpross

I hope I'm doing this right









I'm due 6/02/08 and have 3 kids (2 boys and 1 girl). I'm 32 and DH is 30







I'll get an ultrasound around the middle of January.

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...om_caitlyn.jpg
Thats DD and I last year


----------



## cherrys14701_20

I cant belive you cought up on all of those. Whew. You must have been busy.
Ok when I started this I was just going to say that,,,,but

I have a really good friend who had a really bad miscarrage at 18 weeks (at home :-( and shes afraid to try for another, because shes afraid that it will happen again. Its been 7 months since her mc and she still cant talk about it ( my heartbreaks for her).

I was wondering what you seen for her in the future? shes 23,her name is erin. They are awesome people and I think she will be a great mother when the time is right for her to try again.

I already asked for my self so I understand if you dont want to guess.
Also do you enjoy doing this. would you like more people to guess for or is this enought for now. I go to plenty of other boards if you would like me to tell them how great you are 
Thanks christina


----------



## delightedbutterfly

Hi I'm due July 16ish 2008

I have one DD who will be 27 months in a week and I'm 23 will be 24 when the babes born and DH is 26 will be 27 when babe is born.


----------



## Tanlines

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









That would be so cool if i had 3 princesses!!!


----------



## kayla1605

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Girl









She was actually 16 weeks pregnant there!!! Twins.. Boy & A girl. Jack & Ella.


----------



## wholewheatmama

I'll be finding out soon enough, but I'm curious what you have to say! It's pretty amazing how many correct "guesses" you have!

I'm 37w4d, due 12/2/07 with my first!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi I have a friend who will be thirty in a month she has two boys she had a tubal 21 months ago and she since has regreated it but cant afford a tubal reversal do yuo see her having any more children. Also you said you felt a boy for me in three years do you see a girl at all for me.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mpross* 
I hope I'm doing this right









I'm due 6/02/08 and have 3 kids (2 boys and 1 girl). I'm 32 and DH is 30







I'll get an ultrasound around the middle of January.

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...om_caitlyn.jpg
Thats DD and I last year









I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherrys14701_20* 
I cant belive you cought up on all of those. Whew. You must have been busy.
Ok when I started this I was just going to say that,,,,but

I have a really good friend who had a really bad miscarrage at 18 weeks (at home :-( and shes afraid to try for another, because shes afraid that it will happen again. Its been 7 months since her mc and she still cant talk about it ( my heartbreaks for her).

I was wondering what you seen for her in the future? shes 23,her name is erin. They are awesome people and I think she will be a great mother when the time is right for her to try again.

I already asked for my self so I understand if you dont want to guess.
Also do you enjoy doing this. would you like more people to guess for or is this enought for now. I go to plenty of other boards if you would like me to tell them how great you are 
Thanks christina

I think she'll have a girl, and I think she'll have her soon. I also think she'll have a boy after that.

I LOVE doing this!







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brymommy* 
Hi I'm due July 16ish 2008

I have one DD who will be 27 months in a week and I'm 23 will be 24 when the babes born and DH is 26 will be 27 when babe is born.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholewheatmama* 
I'll be finding out soon enough, but I'm curious what you have to say! It's pretty amazing how many correct "guesses" you have!

I'm 37w4d, due 12/2/07 with my first!

I'm getting girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Hi I have a friend who will be thirty in a month she has two boys she had a tubal 21 months ago and she since has regreated it but cant afford a tubal reversal do yuo see her having any more children. Also you said you felt a boy for me in three years do you see a girl at all for me.

I see another boy out there for your friend, but without the tubal reversal, I don't know if he'll be able to come to her.

I think you might _possibly_ have a girl, but it will be a while after this next boy. I think your boys will be quite a bit older before you have her if you do.


----------



## Mommy2Austin

Update to say that we're were wrong and another little Man is on his way


----------



## wantingbutwaiting

Hi I'm not pregnant yet, but was wondering if you could guess anything about when we might concieve. Right now we have one dd who will be 2 in February, but plan to try for another one within the next couple of years. I'm 21 right now and he is 20, we are getting married next year.. do you have any guesses on what we might have in store for us? Here is a link to a picture of the two of us and our little girl.. http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...gyforIv005.jpg thanks in advance.. you are amazing!


----------



## adtake

OK....try me!!

16 weeks...baby #4


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingbutwaiting* 
Hi I'm not pregnant yet, but was wondering if you could guess anything about when we might concieve. Right now we have one dd who will be 2 in February, but plan to try for another one within the next couple of years. I'm 21 right now and he is 20, we are getting married next year.. do you have any guesses on what we might have in store for us? Here is a link to a picture of the two of us and our little girl.. http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...gyforIv005.jpg thanks in advance.. you are amazing!

I think you'll get pregnant with a girl in the next year.

However, I also think a boy is following very closely.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
OK....try me!!

16 weeks...baby #4

Going to guess girl


----------



## kmen2007

Hey! I am 23 years old and not pregnant. I have a 2 yr old DD. I am not sure if I ever want another or if I want just one more (I am single right now). What do you see in my future, if anything? I am not sure how to send pictures if you need one.. I don't want to post one on here. Thanks!


----------



## chrome_angel117

Hello, I am not pregnent right now as far as I know..lol So I was hoping if you could predict when DH and I will conceive? We currently have a 4 yr old DD and are trying for our next. I am 24 and DH is 26 we have been married for 3 years but together for 5. Can't wait to hear back!!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmen2007* 
Hey! I am 23 years old and not pregnant. I have a 2 yr old DD. I am not sure if I ever want another or if I want just one more (I am single right now). What do you see in my future, if anything? I am not sure how to send pictures if you need one.. I don't want to post one on here. Thanks!

I think you'll have one more, a boy. I think it will happen sooner than you expect, too, though I can't say exactly when.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrome_angel117* 
Hello, I am not pregnent right now as far as I know..lol So I was hoping if you could predict when DH and I will conceive? We currently have a 4 yr old DD and are trying for our next. I am 24 and DH is 26 we have been married for 3 years but together for 5. Can't wait to hear back!!!!

I think you'll have a girl within the next two years.


----------



## Roxyrocks

I just wanted to let to know you were most likely right about me not getting PG this cycle I think I took the trigger shot(HCG) to early(Im not getting a coverline & my temp dropped extrememly low)







so pretty much I just screwed up my who cycle which was great cause our insurance isnt going to cover any more FI treatments







:







:







:

I just hope you are right about it happening soon & naturally I dont know if I can go throu this for to many more cycles







:

Do you happen to think it will happen within a couple of months or are you feeling more like a within a year?


----------



## adonals

Hi,
I was wondering if you could guess for a friend of mine. She didn't want to contact you directly because she is afraid of what your answer will be. She did give me permission to ask you though







Her name is Heather. She is 28. She has 3 girls aged 9, 5 and 2. She is pregnant with twins and due on April 20th 2008. Her u/s date to confirm gender is Nov 29th. Here is an early u/s pic of the twins.. I hope it will do. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...winsab0001.jpg
Here is a photo of her and her husband. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...s/100_2737.jpg
If you could PLEASE try to guess the gender of the twins we would both really appreciate it. Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## blondie71103

Hello,
I am not pregnant yet but my husband and I are going to stop preventing in February when I turn 23. He will be 24 in April and we will have been married for 2 years. I was wondering when we might get pregnant and what we will be having and also if you had a prediction on how many. I do not have a picture, please let me know if you need 1.

Thank you,
Blondie71103


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
I just wanted to let to know you were most likely right about me not getting PG this cycle I think I took the trigger shot(HCG) to early(Im not getting a coverline & my temp dropped extrememly low)







so pretty much I just screwed up my who cycle which was great cause our insurance isnt going to cover any more FI treatments







:







:







:

I just hope you are right about it happening soon & naturally I dont know if I can go throu this for to many more cycles







:

Do you happen to think it will happen within a couple of months or are you feeling more like a within a year?

I think it will be soon


----------



## SumnerRain

This is my dear friend Jennifer who is FINALLY pg with #1 after 11-12 years of trying. She has been a foster mommy for over a year, and has adopted 4, 1 girl, 3 boys (the oldest is in pic with her). She is currently also fostering a new born baby boy (who they hope to adopt). She has also had a few losses. We think she is 9-11 weeks along, though we don't know as the OB won't see her yet, so she also does not even know if this is a viable pregnancy. Will this baby make it to term and will it be a boy or a girl?

Also, not sure if you can see this, but they were planning on adopting a sweet little boy, JJ, who they got at birth, but last month the elderly grandma stepped in and they gave him to her... I think he was 15 months. Will he be OK?

Thank you so much, you are truly an angel!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adonals* 
Hi,
I was wondering if you could guess for a friend of mine. She didn't want to contact you directly because she is afraid of what your answer will be. She did give me permission to ask you though







Her name is Heather. She is 28. She has 3 girls aged 9, 5 and 2. She is pregnant with twins and due on April 20th 2008. Her u/s date to confirm gender is Nov 29th. Here is an early u/s pic of the twins.. I hope it will do. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...winsab0001.jpg
Here is a photo of her and her husband. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d3...s/100_2737.jpg
If you could PLEASE try to guess the gender of the twins we would both really appreciate it. Thank you SO MUCH!

I think she's having two boys


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blondie71103* 
Hello,
I am not pregnant yet but my husband and I are going to stop preventing in February when I turn 23. He will be 24 in April and we will have been married for 2 years. I was wondering when we might get pregnant and what we will be having and also if you had a prediction on how many. I do not have a picture, please let me know if you need 1.

Thank you,
Blondie71103

Do you have any children already?

I think you'll conceive in the summertime. I think you'll have three children total.


----------



## Roxyrocks

I just wanted to say Thanks for the prediction & thanks for doing this







You are a super sweet Mama for doing this for everyone!

Also it makes me feel good that you feel soon cause we are thinking of just going at it naturally for awhile....sometimes I guess you just have to let things happen


----------



## futurenunez2007

Hello Hi I am not pregnant yet but in two more years my boyfriend and I want to get married and have our first child, do you know when we will concieve, how many children will we have, and will our first be a boy? Thank you so much for your time you are great!


----------



## tmmoore6

Hello my Name is Melissa I was born 4/22/76 I have 5 children 4 girls and 1 boy and I am due to have twins in June 08 I was wondering do you have any strong feelings about the gender of them? Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## eds0022

I heard about you on IVillage and wanted to find out what you think for me! This will be #2 for us, due in June next summer, #1 was a girl, born in May 2007. What do you think? U/S won't be for a while, probably January. Thanks!


----------



## trbaby2010

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s...Picture079.jpg

What do you see for me? I am not currently pg but hope to be soon.


----------



## emilynme06

You already predicted a boy for me, getting pg in the next year... I was wondering how many kids total for me and when? Thanks so much for taking the time to answer another question







:

Oh and here's the pics again...
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00112.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00099.jpg


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eds0022* 
I heard about you on IVillage and wanted to find out what you think for me!









Wow Ananas!!

You're getting famous (and getting a lot of people to join MDC in the process!)
While you are here, do lurk around the site ladies!! It is AWESOME!!


----------



## emilynme06

haha I am from ivillage too... a lot of ladies from our board over there have been to this thread







I have to say that I like MDC a lot too... I have been lurking here for quite a while


----------



## Roxyrocks

I was wondering if you could do a reading for my friend Amber her b-day is11/20/1980 & she has 2 young boys her Amber's pic I was wondering if her & her husband are going to have anymore kids(I wonder someday if they will even stay together







)

Thanks!


----------



## oceanslily

I'm 25 (09/10) and due on 06/28. No prior children or pregnancies. You can view a photo at myspace.com/perpetualnomads


----------



## oceanslily

I'm not sure if my other message appeared, but I did forget some information. Can you predict a gender for me? First child, my bd is 09/10/1982, edd is 06/28/08, first child and I'm not sure when the first ultrasound will be? My guess is about 12 weeks from now. Thanks!


----------



## missmthomas1979

Hi! This looks to be so much fun! Will ou please take a guess for my pregnancy?

I don't have any pics but I'm pregnant with my second. My first is my DS born 2-21-99. I'm due with this little one 6-5-08 or 6-13-08 depending on who you ask.

Also, will you give me a "gestimate" on when I might have this one and the hair and eye color? I was early with ds. He was due 3-3-99 and born 2-21-99.

Thanks so much!!

Also is this my last one?


----------



## quality_mom

Okay so this is exciting what do you need again?
MY d.o.b is July 27th 1976
My due date is June 22 2008
I have 1 son that is 10 years old, he was born on febuary 9th 1997 but does not have the same biological father as this baby!
My hubby's dob is January 28th 1974.
So what do you think??

Laura


----------



## kbuglove

Oh OH so cool, I wanna a guess?
I'm due Dec 8th. I'm not getting ultrasound, my dob is 06/21/79
I don't have any other children.
Krista


----------



## AngRoCamp

Just wanted to let you know that we had an ultrasound today and sure enough... after having 3 boys, I'm getting my daughter!!! YOU WERE RIGHT!! Thanks for your prediction







You were right on!


----------



## azzuranotte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









Had the ultrasound today, but I think my tech hadn't done many pregnancy ultrasounds recently. She said girl, but didn't seem sure. We'll see in a couple of months.


----------



## the.doula.diva

Hi, I've been luring around MDC for awhile and have been too shy to post, but I saw this and had to ask!

My name is Tommi and I have a DD that is 22 months old. I was wondering if you could tell me when I'll get pregnant, and if it will be a boy or girl? Also, how many kids total do you see for my husband and I?

Thanks so much for doing this, you're amazing!

Here's our picture:http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...S5030118-1.jpg


----------



## kayla1605

This is Katie.. she has a 7y/o son & 2y/o daughter do u see more kids?
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w.../meandmegs.jpg


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Here's my BF Sherry. She's due with their first June 6thish, '08. Can you guess what she's having?

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n..._Alyeska-4.jpg


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SumnerRain* 
This is my dear friend Jennifer who is FINALLY pg with #1 after 11-12 years of trying. She has been a foster mommy for over a year, and has adopted 4, 1 girl, 3 boys (the oldest is in pic with her). She is currently also fostering a new born baby boy (who they hope to adopt). She has also had a few losses. We think she is 9-11 weeks along, though we don't know as the OB won't see her yet, so she also does not even know if this is a viable pregnancy. Will this baby make it to term and will it be a boy or a girl?

Also, not sure if you can see this, but they were planning on adopting a sweet little boy, JJ, who they got at birth, but last month the elderly grandma stepped in and they gave him to her... I think he was 15 months. Will he be OK?

Thank you so much, you are truly an angel!

I think she's going to have a little boy









I think JJ will be fine, as well.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *futurenunez2007* 
Hello Hi I am not pregnant yet but in two more years my boyfriend and I want to get married and have our first child, do you know when we will concieve, how many children will we have, and will our first be a boy? Thank you so much for your time you are great!

I think it may be a little sooner- I see you conceiving within the next two years, not after two years. I do think your first will be a boy, with a girl shortly after that. I'm also thinking you'll have a third, another boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmmoore6* 
Hello my Name is Melissa I was born 4/22/76 I have 5 children 4 girls and 1 boy and I am due to have twins in June 08 I was wondering do you have any strong feelings about the gender of them? Thank you
[email protected]

I'm picking up on a boy and a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eds0022* 
I heard about you on IVillage and wanted to find out what you think for me! This will be #2 for us, due in June next summer, #1 was a girl, born in May 2007. What do you think? U/S won't be for a while, probably January. Thanks!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## MrsWhatsit

If you are still doing this, I'd love to hear what you think about my baby.







Due mid-June.

pic here: http://pics.livejournal.com/dryad271...5q1rz/s640x480

from a few months ago, and grainy









thanks!


----------



## mrs rockstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy










Ohhhh, hope you're right (it's my guess too)! I'll let you know!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trbaby2010* 
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s...Picture079.jpg

What do you see for me? I am not currently pg but hope to be soon.

I think you'll get pregnant with a girl, within a year.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emilynme06* 
You already predicted a boy for me, getting pg in the next year... I was wondering how many kids total for me and when? Thanks so much for taking the time to answer another question







:

Oh and here's the pics again...
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00112.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSC00099.jpg

I'm seeing girl, boy, girl, boy.

So the first girl is your daughter, the second is the son you will have, and the other girl and boy will come next.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
I was wondering if you could do a reading for my friend Amber her b-day is11/20/1980 & she has 2 young boys her Amber's pic I was wondering if her & her husband are going to have anymore kids(I wonder someday if they will even stay together







)

Thanks!

I think they'll definitely have a girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanslily* 
I'm 25 (09/10) and due on 06/28. No prior children or pregnancies. You can view a photo at myspace.com/perpetualnomads

You're an adorable couple.







:

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## futurenunez2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think it may be a little sooner- I see you conceiving within the next two years, not after two years. I do think your first will be a boy, with a girl shortly after that. I'm also thinking you'll have a third, another boy.

Wow this is great! Thank you so much you are wonderful!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missmthomas1979* 
Hi! This looks to be so much fun! Will ou please take a guess for my pregnancy?

I don't have any pics but I'm pregnant with my second. My first is my DS born 2-21-99. I'm due with this little one 6-5-08 or 6-13-08 depending on who you ask.

Also, will you give me a "gestimate" on when I might have this one and the hair and eye color? I was early with ds. He was due 3-3-99 and born 2-21-99.

Thanks so much!!

Also is this my last one?

I'm guessing girl. I'm seeing lighter coloring- maybe blonde hair, and green eyes. I think she will be a little early- I'm seeing her being born around the 1st of July.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quality_mom* 
Okay so this is exciting what do you need again?
MY d.o.b is July 27th 1976
My due date is June 22 2008
I have 1 son that is 10 years old, he was born on febuary 9th 1997 but does not have the same biological father as this baby!
My hubby's dob is January 28th 1974.
So what do you think??

Laura

I'm going to guess boy. He's due on my birthday







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbuglove* 
Oh OH so cool, I wanna a guess?
I'm due Dec 8th. I'm not getting ultrasound, my dob is 06/21/79
I don't have any other children.
Krista

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.doula.diva* 
Hi, I've been luring around MDC for awhile and have been too shy to post, but I saw this and had to ask!

My name is Tommi and I have a DD that is 22 months old. I was wondering if you could tell me when I'll get pregnant, and if it will be a boy or girl? Also, how many kids total do you see for my husband and I?

Thanks so much for doing this, you're amazing!

Here's our picture:http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...S5030118-1.jpg

I'm thinking you'll have at least two more, a boy and a girl. Maybe not in that order, though, I'm thinking the girl will come first.

I think you'll get pregnant when your daughter is about three.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
This is Katie.. she has a 7y/o son & 2y/o daughter do u see more kids?
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w.../meandmegs.jpg

I'm thinking she'll have one more girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
Here's my BF Sherry. She's due with their first June 6thish, '08. Can you guess what she's having?

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n..._Alyeska-4.jpg

I think she's having a boy


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think she's having a boy









So does she! So do I!







Can't wait to see if we're right.







: Thanks again, Ananas.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsWhatsit* 
If you are still doing this, I'd love to hear what you think about my baby.







Due mid-June.

pic here: http://pics.livejournal.com/dryad271...5q1rz/s640x480

from a few months ago, and grainy









thanks!

I'm going to guess boy









Are twins at all a possibility?


----------



## xekomaya

Oh I just found this and I'm so excited! Pretty pretty please guess my baby. I'm due April 24/25th. Here's a link to my 8 week belly photos, although I'm 17 weeks now I just have to take some more!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/a.stahle...ey=vo9cavIaGpY

Also, do you feel comfortable guessing when I'll have him/her? And maybe hair and eye color? That's the surprise most anticipated since genetically we're 50/50 blue/blond/brown/brown.

Thank you!!


----------



## MrsWhatsit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Are twins at all a possibility?









AAIIGHH!

lol! Are you calling me fat?







haha. I haven't had any ultrasounds or anything, so I have no idea...I have been feeling pretty crappy, but I have nothing to compare this to as it's my first, so who knows?

Thanks, I'll keep you posted...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xekomaya* 
Oh I just found this and I'm so excited! Pretty pretty please guess my baby. I'm due April 24/25th. Here's a link to my 8 week belly photos, although I'm 17 weeks now I just have to take some more!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/a.stahle...ey=vo9cavIaGpY

Also, do you feel comfortable guessing when I'll have him/her? And maybe hair and eye color? That's the surprise most anticipated since genetically we're 50/50 blue/blond/brown/brown.

Thank you!!

I'm going to guess girl









I'm thinking brown hair, and...maybe green eyes? Would that be possible?







I'm thinking they'll be green/hazel.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsWhatsit* 
AAIIGHH!

lol! Are you calling me fat?







haha. I haven't had any ultrasounds or anything, so I have no idea...I have been feeling pretty crappy, but I have nothing to compare this to as it's my first, so who knows?

Thanks, I'll keep you posted...

















Not at all! I'm just very strongly picking up on two.


----------



## MrsWhatsit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 







Not at all! I'm just very strongly picking up on two.

WOW. Well, you can tell where my head is at: all I'm worried about is "Man, I better still be able to have my home birth!" LOL









Thanks for your intuition!

oh and--did you mean two boys, or one of each?


----------



## mamatosaskia

Hi Ananas:

I am wondering if you have a post somewhere in this thread that summarizes all of your guesses and whether they were right? I'd be curious to see!

I am due June 26, 2008 with #2. You guessed girl for me and I have to say everyone is referring to this baby as she. DD is even calling her by a name that she is convinced we should give her (if you are right!).

I am curious, since you seem caught up now, if you can see anything about baby names? Also, are you picking up anything about the birth and the health of the baby? And, are you still feeling girl?

Thanks!!

Oh, and you mentioned a while back that you thought Ananas meant pineapple in Dutch, you are right! I speak Dutch and everytime I see your screenname I crave pineapple!









Jacqueline


----------



## Roxyrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think they'll definitely have a girl









Thanks Mama! She is going to be excited when I tell her she wants a girl soooo bad







You dont happen to see any sort of timeline with her do you?


----------



## modernmother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
Hi Ananas:

I am wondering if you have a post somewhere in this thread that summarizes all of your guesses and whether they were right? I'd be curious to see!

Jacqueline


She does. It's in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## xekomaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking brown hair, and...maybe green eyes? Would that be possible?







I'm thinking they'll be green/hazel.

Yay! Thank you! Very well could be brown and hazel/green I'm brown/brown, and DH is blonde/blue, but both our brothers got the mix, lightbrown & hazel.

I'm so excited, all the gender predictions so far have said girl, and that's my intuition. I'll be beyond thrilled either way but its sooo much fun to guess. I can't wait to come back and let you know.


----------



## NorwayMamma

Well Ananas, looks like you were wrong. I'm not having a girl. I'm having a boy...........and another boy! TWIN BOYS!!!!!!!

Now I will have a house full of 4 boys!


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorwayMamma* 
Well Ananas, looks like you were wrong. I'm not having a girl. I'm having a boy...........and another boy! TWIN BOYS!!!!!!!

Now I will have a house full of 4 boys!











CONGRATULATIONS!!

P.S. I will tell DD about it. I told her about Ananas' prediction that this one is a boy. She is desperately hoping Ananas is wrong!


----------



## SumnerRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think she's going to have a little boy









I think JJ will be fine, as well.

Thank you so much! I think I was just as excited about her guess as I am my own.







She really wants another boy, she has had her fix of pink dresses and hair bows with A. I'll let you know when she finds out!!

Also, thanks for info on JJ. Sometimes I just don't know how foster mamas do it, they have hearts of pure gold.


----------



## karlugato

You guessed a boy and you were right! Yay, thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Ananas how old will Austin who is now 3 and Scott who is 21 mths be when I have the other boy be that you say I will have. And will he be early like Scott or late like Austin by 4 day, also what color hair will he have and eye color and wieght to if you can. I think you are doing a great job on this. One more do you see me haveing a hard time getting pregnat with this boy?







A


----------



## eds0022

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









I think boy too.







My string test has always said girl, boy, girl, ever since I was little, so we'll see! Thanks, I'll let you know!


----------



## avasmomleigh

Wow! this thread is amazing! Is there a record of the longest thread, this has to be up there! I am amazed at how you are managing it! Thank you for guessing for me-my u/s says a boy! Thank you so much for doing this for all of us-this is so fun!


----------



## mcmommy1987

Hi, my name is Kayla and my husbands name is Matt. We will both be 21 in January. We have a daughter named Mackenzie born on 9-19-04 and a son named Cameron born on 7-9-07. I would just like to know if you see me having anymore children or not. If so when and what? Thank you very much... here are a couple pics to help you out...
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...family/014.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...Picture061.jpg

thanks


----------



## toomanygirls03

I'd like a guess. How do you want me to give you my info? I am due June 13. I do have a pic, but I don't know how to link it here. I am new here. Do you want to do it through email?


----------



## CallMeMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl









I'm thinking she'll be born closer to the 28th.

DH will be tickled pink! (Ha, no pun intended!) I'll be NOT so tickled pink if your date estimate is correct, though







But ds was a 31-weeker, so I'll take a late one over an early one any day!


----------



## kayla1605

*Ok can u tell when u think someone will go into labor?? This Is mellisa shes 18 & this is her 1st baby shes due dec 12th when do u think she'll have her?

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ternity009.jpg*


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
Hi Ananas:

I am wondering if you have a post somewhere in this thread that summarizes all of your guesses and whether they were right? I'd be curious to see!

I am due June 26, 2008 with #2. You guessed girl for me and I have to say everyone is referring to this baby as she. DD is even calling her by a name that she is convinced we should give her (if you are right!).

I am curious, since you seem caught up now, if you can see anything about baby names? Also, are you picking up anything about the birth and the health of the baby? And, are you still feeling girl?

Thanks!!

Oh, and you mentioned a while back that you thought Ananas meant pineapple in Dutch, you are right! I speak Dutch and everytime I see your screenname I crave pineapple!









Jacqueline

My first post contains all of the correct and incorrect guesses









Baby names: Maria, Isabella, Rowan, Lexia, Charlie. Those are all random, but they're what came to me.









I think she'll be fine, as far as her health goes- I see her being very pink.







I think she'll be a small, petite baby though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxyrocks* 
Thanks Mama! She is going to be excited when I tell her she wants a girl soooo bad







You dont happen to see any sort of timeline with her do you?

Soon. Very soon


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Ananas how old will Austin who is now 3 and Scott who is 21 mths be when I have the other boy be that you say I will have. And will he be early like Scott or late like Austin by 4 day, also what color hair will he have and eye color and wieght to if you can. I think you are doing a great job on this. One more do you see me haveing a hard time getting pregnat with this boy?







A

I'm not really seeing you having a hard time, no. I'm thinking around the time Austin is 4, so within the next year. I think he'll be born right around his due date, maybe a few days early.

Thinking...light brown/dark blond hair and maybe blue eyes. 7 pounds, close to 8.


----------



## Hollysmom

Ohhh! This looks fun.

I am due January 25th, 2008, but I tend to go early so I am shooting for around the 11th. I already have two girls almost 5 years and 18 months....this baby was big surprise. We are not finding out the sex until the big day.

What do you think?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcmommy1987* 
Hi, my name is Kayla and my husbands name is Matt. We will both be 21 in January. We have a daughter named Mackenzie born on 9-19-04 and a son named Cameron born on 7-9-07. I would just like to know if you see me having anymore children or not. If so when and what? Thank you very much... here are a couple pics to help you out...
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...family/014.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2...Picture061.jpg

thanks

I think you'll have another girl, in a few years


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toomanygirls03* 
I'd like a guess. How do you want me to give you my info? I am due June 13. I do have a pic, but I don't know how to link it here. I am new here. Do you want to do it through email?

I got your PM- your photos are all private. However, I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayla1605* 
*Ok can u tell when u think someone will go into labor?? This Is mellisa shes 18 & this is her 1st baby shes due dec 12th when do u think she'll have her?

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ternity009.jpg*

I'm thinking very early December, maybe even late November.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollysMom* 
Ohhh! This looks fun.

I am due January 25th, 2008, but I tend to go early so I am shooting for around the 11th. I already have two girls almost 5 years and 18 months....this baby was big surprise. We are not finding out the sex until the big day.

What do you think?

I'm going to guess it's another girl


----------



## Hollysmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess it's another girl









Thanks, I can't wait to find out if you're right


----------



## criss

My names is Cristal and I am due on May 8, 2008, with my third child. I have a 10 year son and a 5 year old son. Possible US scheduled for December and with the holidays not sure when. The not knowing is killing me!!! please let me know what u think.

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## cubasianchica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
YAY!! how wonderful!! I hope you are right! Ill let you know if you were right about this one by friday hopefully!

sorry hun I had my ultrasound and its a BOY.... I so was hoping for my girl but Im glad its healthy. I hope for my girl or girls in the future. Thanks for your guess though. BTW I did find out that the placenta is covering my cervix. They are gonna check me in 8 weeks to see if it moved or not. If it has not moved by the time the baby is due they said I will need a c-section. Im so scared of that...do u see a c-section or vaginal birth? any complications?


----------



## lotusblossom9

I'm 5w1day pregnant with my first child(ren). Want to take a guess?

Let me know if you think of any baby names too...DH and I can't seem to agree on one!


----------



## mamatosaskia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
My first post contains all of the correct and incorrect guesses









Baby names: Maria, Isabella, Rowan, Lexia, Charlie. Those are all random, but they're what came to me.









I think she'll be fine, as far as her health goes- I see her being very pink.







I think she'll be a small, petite baby though.

Thanks, I hope that you are right! My dd was born with meningitis and spent two weeks in the NICU and it was horrible!!

I like the names you suggest!!

jj


----------



## ksudha

My names is Kavitha and I am due on March 29, 2008, with my second child. Please let me know what you think about the baby's gender.

Thank you very much!


----------



## taylor

Dang, Ananas. It looks like people are signing up here just to have you guess their baby's gender!


----------



## mamatosaskia

Hi,

This is for my friend Kelly, who is due with her first on June 21, 2008. She recently had a miscarriage (blighted ovum) and saw a strong heartbeat today.

I don't have a picture of her to post, but she is very Irish looking, with reddish brown hair.

Curious to hear what you think she is having.

Jacqueline


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criss* 
My names is Cristal and I am due on May 8, 2008, with my third child. I have a 10 year son and a 5 year old son. Possible US scheduled for December and with the holidays not sure when. The not knowing is killing me!!! please let me know what u think.

Have a great weekend!!!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
sorry hun I had my ultrasound and its a BOY.... I so was hoping for my girl but Im glad its healthy. I hope for my girl or girls in the future. Thanks for your guess though. BTW I did find out that the placenta is covering my cervix. They are gonna check me in 8 weeks to see if it moved or not. If it has not moved by the time the baby is due they said I will need a c-section. Im so scared of that...do u see a c-section or vaginal birth? any complications?

I'm not really picking up any complications, but best of luck!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusblossom9* 
I'm 5w1day pregnant with my first child(ren). Want to take a guess?

Let me know if you think of any baby names too...DH and I can't seem to agree on one!

I'm going to guess boy, but I think you have a girl coming shortly.

Names: Walter, Ryan, David, Braxton, Louis.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksudha* 
My names is Kavitha and I am due on March 29, 2008, with my second child. Please let me know what you think about the baby's gender.

Thank you very much!

Before I guess, is your first child a girl?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taylor* 
Dang, Ananas. It looks like people are signing up here just to have you guess their baby's gender!

I know!







I'm thinking of making a 10 post requirement or something.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosaskia* 
Hi,

This is for my friend Kelly, who is due with her first on June 21, 2008. She recently had a miscarriage (blighted ovum) and saw a strong heartbeat today.

I don't have a picture of her to post, but she is very Irish looking, with reddish brown hair.

Curious to hear what you think she is having.

Jacqueline

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## futurenunez2007

Hi me again, I wanted to ask about my friend Princess she is 18 and her birthday is Nov 20. Her and her fiancee have one little girl who was born in October of this year. She was wondering will she have any more anytime soon, and what gender? Thank you so much! Here is a picture of my friend http://www.myspace.com/mizzroyal850hunny

Also I wanted to ask about my sister she is married and have a one year old girl, she has had two miscarriages, I wanted to know do you see her having any more anytime soon and what gender? Thank you so much u are great


----------



## phstruz

Hi there,
Was wondering if you would be able to take a guess for me too!
I am a mommy of 1 beautiful little girl who is 2. I am 25, will be 26 when baby is born. Have been married to my love for 5+years and have been together for just shy of 10 yrs.!
We had a m/c this past March
and are now expecting again due May 3, 2008! and so excited!
I have my BIG U/S on 12.20 where we hope to find out the gender.
here is a pic of me and DH: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...er/Heather.jpg
thx


----------



## emilynme06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm seeing girl, boy, girl, boy.

So the first girl is your daughter, the second is the son you will have, and the other girl and boy will come next.









My goodness! 4 kids! Lol... thanks for taking the time to do me again


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm not really seeing you having a hard time, no. I'm thinking around the time Austin is 4, so within the next year. I think he'll be born right around his due date, maybe a few days early.

Thinking...light brown/dark blond hair and maybe blue eyes. 7 pounds, close to 8.

quick question are you saying that I will concieve before Austin turns for next year or the baby boy be born around the time he turns 4 thank for doing this


----------



## bloominmamas

Do you wanna guess what my baby is? Is this it for me? Feels like it...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *futurenunez2007* 
Hi me again, I wanted to ask about my friend Princess she is 18 and her birthday is Nov 20. Her and her fiancee have one little girl who was born in October of this year. She was wondering will she have any more anytime soon, and what gender? Thank you so much! Here is a picture of my friend http://www.myspace.com/mizzroyal850hunny

Also I wanted to ask about my sister she is married and have a one year old girl, she has had two miscarriages, I wanted to know do you see her having any more anytime soon and what gender? Thank you so much u are great

I think Princess will have a boy, but not for a few years.

I think your sister will also have a boy, but soon.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phstruz* 
Hi there,
Was wondering if you would be able to take a guess for me too!
I am a mommy of 1 beautiful little girl who is 2. I am 25, will be 26 when baby is born. Have been married to my love for 5+years and have been together for just shy of 10 yrs.!
We had a m/c this past March
and are now expecting again due May 3, 2008! and so excited!
I have my BIG U/S on 12.20 where we hope to find out the gender.
here is a pic of me and DH: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...er/Heather.jpg
thx









I'm going to guess it's another girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
quick question are you saying that I will concieve before Austin turns for next year or the baby boy be born around the time he turns 4 thank for doing this

I think he'll be born around the time he turns 4.


----------



## countrybound

I'm 4w 4d.... pics are in my siggy.







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloominmamas* 
Do you wanna guess what my baby is? Is this it for me? Feels like it...

I'm going to guess girl- and yeah, I'm picking up that she'll be your last.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
I'm 4w 4d.... pics are in my siggy.







:

I'm going to guess girl









I think the baby you lost was a boy.


----------



## ksudha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Before I guess, is your first child a girl?


Yes, my first child is a girl. She is almost 5 years now.
It took more than a year for me to get pregnant this time.


----------



## futurenunez2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think Princess will have a boy, but not for a few years.

I think your sister will also have a boy, but soon.










Thank you so much Ananas, they will be happy to know this, especially my friend Princess, she said she didn't want any soon and well I guess she meant it.


----------



## *Karen*

OK, take a shot at me! I'll be 11 weeks on Monday.

I'm 23. DH is 27. We've been married 2 years, together 4. DS is almost 19 months old. Pics in sig.

I have a really big hunch of what it is, but I want to see what you think!

We won't be finding out until it's birthday!


----------



## Heather Marie

I ended up having a baby boy. Everyone was very surprised as most thought it would be a girl. We couldn't be happier though.


----------



## KelliHope

Mind guessing mine??? This is me & my husband at our wedding in October, just days before conception!

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...DSCN0109_1.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksudha* 
Yes, my first child is a girl. She is almost 5 years now.
It took more than a year for me to get pregnant this time.

Okay, I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan'sMommy* 
OK, take a shot at me! I'll be 11 weeks on Monday.

I'm 23. DH is 27. We've been married 2 years, together 4. DS is almost 19 months old. Pics in sig.

I have a really big hunch of what it is, but I want to see what you think!

We won't be finding out until it's birthday!

I'm going to guess boy, but...is there ANY possibility you're having twins?


----------



## Mama-in-May

Sure, how fun that you offered!

I'm 16 weeks with my first, due May 4, and we're having an us December 7.

I will be really curious to see if your vibes match mine and the dreams I've been having!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
Mind guessing mine??? This is me & my husband at our wedding in October, just days before conception!

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...DSCN0109_1.jpg

What do you think?

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## poohbear413

i have been with my boyfriend for almost 6 yrs and had a tubal reversal last year and am now 4 months pg. well i just want toknow what i was gonna have thanks


----------



## poohbear413

i have been with my boyfriend for almost 6 yrs and had a tubal reversal last year and am now 4 months pg. well i just want to know what we were gonna have thanks


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 

*sg784*-







:

You were RIGHT!


----------



## cbemom

I am due 12/8/07 with my third child. I have a 61/2 yo DD and a 4yo DS.
Not sure if this link to our family Halloween picture on flickr will work...

__
https://flic.kr/p/1812716570


----------



## *Karen*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy, but...is there ANY possibility you're having twins?

Oh yay! I want a boy so badly! I have been feeling girl though.

Twins... well my pregnancy with DS started as triplets. So it is definitely a possibility!!!


----------



## ksudha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, I'm going to guess boy









Thank you! I'm very excited to hear this. Getting an ultrasound soon. I really hope you are right.


----------



## northwoods1995

Would you guess for me? I just found out I'm pg again--due in July. I'll pm you a picture right now! Thanks!


----------



## Tenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you will have one more- a boy.

I'm also seeing a girl entering your lives through an alternate route- maybe adoption?

Is there anyway to tell _when_ this might happen? are you able to see/guess time frames? Thanks again! I told DH about this and he said he would be totally up for adoption in about 8 years. Thank you!


----------



## SERENATY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









You're gorgeous, btw.


*YOU WERE RIGHT!!!! i am indeed having a baby boy







woot woot*


----------



## inkrisout

Can you guess my babys gender? I am single and 32. I am 15 weeks along, due may 17th 2008. This is my first.

Here's a picture of me to help you: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2075/...69748c35_m.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## floridamom03

Hi! My name is Alexandra. I'm pregnant with my 3rd. I'm due May 15, 2 days before my birthday. I should be able to find out the sex of the baby on Dec. 19th.

Thanks!!


----------



## daisey443

Hello, my name is Jenn. This is my fourth pregnancy. I have three girls ages 11, 4, and 2. I am due May 14,2008. I am 30 years old and my husband is 29! I have an ultrasound in mid December, but I am hoping you could give me a guess to what the baby's gender is????? Thanks so much!!!

Jenn
EDD- 5/14


----------



## elleStar

Thx so much for the guess. I hope you r right. My Dr. doubts I will ever conceive naturally, but I do want to be a mother so much... This gives me a little hope! Thanks again!!


----------



## mamamillie

Hi.
I really wanna know and am not sure when I'll find out. Im due in May. It's twins. Im 30- well, 31 next week. dp is 34. I have a ds, who is 5, nearly 6.
Im looking forward to seeing your guess. Thanks.


----------



## mommy's boys2007

I am 26 years old and I am due with #3 February 25. I have a 5 year old boy from a previous relationship(born in September, 2 weeks early) and a 2 year old boy (born in July 6 weeks early) with my fiance and this one with my fiance. My fiance just turned 27 this past week. My 5 year old is insisting that its a girl, we had an u/s and they think they know the gender but it didn't look too convincing to me. I was wondering what you think it could be this time around. This is our last child since I have medical issues that make pregnancy very risky for me. Thank you and I can't wait to hear your guess.


----------



## starvh83

THIS IS FOR A COUSIN...

JESSICA SHE HAS A SOON WHO IS FIXING TO BE 16 MONTHS...SHE JUST STARTED GOING BACK TO SCHOOL AND DEBATING FUTURE CHILDREN







SHE WANTED TO SEE IF YOU SEE ANY MORE BABIES IN HER FUTURE AND IF SO HOW MANY AND WHEN. SHE IS 26 AND HER HUSBAND IS 33. HERE IS A PICTURE LINK.

http://www.myspace.com/jessica100fuegos

THANKS 4 THE TIME


----------



## Jezzy

ananas, one last question from me if if you don't mind.

Do you see any other babies for me or is this my last one?

Thanks so much for you time!!!


----------



## Crystal1978

[QUOTE=ananas;9428339

Wanting to know the sex of my first born? Looking to conceive in Sept 08. Will be 30 at conception.
Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## criss

thanks for the guess! I do hope that it is a little girl. I will let u know as soon as I have my ultrasound if you r rite!!!


----------



## Yaniris

Hello anana,
I was wondering if you see me having any boys someday? I am 12 weeks pregnant and I'm due June 9th 2008.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

I think it's so neat that so many are joining to get ananas' opinion! Way to draw em in ananas!!


----------



## HealingBeam

Hi!

I'm 34, DH is 36 and he'll be 37 when baby arrive. I'm due on July 24 (if baby arrives after 28th, I'll be 35).
Our DD is 6 1/2.
We've been married since 1998 (9 years in December) and we've been together (as GF/BF) since New Year's Eve 1993.

Thank you!


----------



## criss

so far what is your percentage rate of being correct???


----------



## Kendra_

I'm having twins.. Now i'm really wondering if they are boy's or girls or one of each.


----------



## Molliejo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criss* 
so far what is your percentage rate of being correct???

74.6%


----------



## cheeseRjedi

Just wanted to stop in on this thread and say you were right! I had my boy on Saturday and he looks very much like big sis!


----------



## momtoafireteam

I just wanted to let you know my baby is a girl. You guessed boy for me!! Sorry!!!


----------



## smccovey

Its a boy........You have quite a few right though.....you predicted girl for me, but that is okay....You have more right than wrong......


----------



## Nimbus

Can you guess for me, too? I'm just over 8 weeks, due at the end of June.

I don't have any pics online for linking.









Thanks!


----------



## anyuka

Can you please tell me if you think I'm pregnant now? I can't test for another week or so....baby would be due in Aug. '08. If you think I am, can you tell me what your guess is for the sex? THANK YOU!!







:


----------



## elisharenee

I would love for you to guess. Im 9 weeks and 5 days due June 19th. This is my third child fourth pregnancy. : )

I actually have a bad picture of me (my face is really swollen. blah. cute of my son! ) from today even.
And a sonogram picture from last week if that helps.

Thanks!
Elisha

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h72/elisharenee80/PB190089.jpghttp://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...h_PB190089.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h72/elisharenee80/Sonogram111-14-07.jpghttp://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...m111-14-07.jpg


----------



## franjapany

Hey, are you still doing some guessing or have you broken down with all the requests yet LOL ?
I'd love you to guess mine: due date is June, 20 2008. There is a picture of me on www.myspace.com/franziholub

This is going to be interesting. I've had two people telling me the gender with certainty already... only that they weren't of the same opinion LOL

Now, what's it gonna be....?

Thanks!

f


----------



## Bellejar

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Thanks! I'm going to guess boy









You were absolutely right. There was no question it wa a boy looking at my ultrasound!! I am amazed.


----------



## ChristyH

Ok so I'd love to know too

I'm 32 and 18 weeks pregnant with baby #4, Baby was conceived on July 31st. I'll try and find a picture of me soon

Here is a picture, it's older though
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...y/IMG_0317.jpg


----------



## ananas

I am so sorry ladies! I have been totally MIA!

I'm dealing with a little something of my own







:, so I've been busy and exhausted, but I'm going to try to catch back up!

So sorry ladies.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama-in-May* 
Sure, how fun that you offered!

I'm 16 weeks with my first, due May 4, and we're having an us December 7.

I will be really curious to see if your vibes match mine and the dreams I've been having!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poohbear413* 
i have been with my boyfriend for almost 6 yrs and had a tubal reversal last year and am now 4 months pg. well i just want toknow what i was gonna have thanks

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbemom* 
I am due 12/8/07 with my third child. I have a 61/2 yo DD and a 4yo DS.
Not sure if this link to our family Halloween picture on flickr will work...

__
https://flic.kr/p/1812716570

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northwoods1995* 
Would you guess for me? I just found out I'm pg again--due in July. I'll pm you a picture right now! Thanks!









I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tenk* 
Is there anyway to tell _when_ this might happen? are you able to see/guess time frames? Thanks again! I told DH about this and he said he would be totally up for adoption in about 8 years. Thank you!

For some reason I'm picking up on about 3 years for the boy.

8 years sounds just about right for the adoption


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkrisout* 
Can you guess my babys gender? I am single and 32. I am 15 weeks along, due may 17th 2008. This is my first.

Here's a picture of me to help you: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2075/...69748c35_m.jpg

Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floridamom03* 
Hi! My name is Alexandra. I'm pregnant with my 3rd. I'm due May 15, 2 days before my birthday. I should be able to find out the sex of the baby on Dec. 19th.

Thanks!!

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisey443* 
Hello, my name is Jenn. This is my fourth pregnancy. I have three girls ages 11, 4, and 2. I am due May 14,2008. I am 30 years old and my husband is 29! I have an ultrasound in mid December, but I am hoping you could give me a guess to what the baby's gender is????? Thanks so much!!!

Jenn
EDD- 5/14

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamillie* 
Hi.
I really wanna know and am not sure when I'll find out. Im due in May. It's twins. Im 30- well, 31 next week. dp is 34. I have a ds, who is 5, nearly 6.
Im looking forward to seeing your guess. Thanks.

I'm thinking one of each


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy's boys2007* 
I am 26 years old and I am due with #3 February 25. I have a 5 year old boy from a previous relationship(born in September, 2 weeks early) and a 2 year old boy (born in July 6 weeks early) with my fiance and this one with my fiance. My fiance just turned 27 this past week. My 5 year old is insisting that its a girl, we had an u/s and they think they know the gender but it didn't look too convincing to me. I was wondering what you think it could be this time around. This is our last child since I have medical issues that make pregnancy very risky for me. Thank you and I can't wait to hear your guess.

I'm going to agree with your 5 year old


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starvh83* 
THIS IS FOR A COUSIN...

JESSICA SHE HAS A SOON WHO IS FIXING TO BE 16 MONTHS...SHE JUST STARTED GOING BACK TO SCHOOL AND DEBATING FUTURE CHILDREN







SHE WANTED TO SEE IF YOU SEE ANY MORE BABIES IN HER FUTURE AND IF SO HOW MANY AND WHEN. SHE IS 26 AND HER HUSBAND IS 33. HERE IS A PICTURE LINK.

http://www.myspace.com/jessica100fuegos

THANKS 4 THE TIME

I'm thinking she'll have another boy, within the next two years, and then a girl after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy* 
ananas, one last question from me if if you don't mind.

Do you see any other babies for me or is this my last one?

Thanks so much for you time!!!









I think you'll have one more, a boy


----------



## ananas

Crystal1978 said:


> ananas;9428339
> Wanting to know the sex of my first born? Looking to conceive in Sept 08. Will be 30 at conception.
> Thanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you'll have a girl
Click to expand...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaniris* 
Hello anana,
I was wondering if you see me having any boys someday? I am 12 weeks pregnant and I'm due June 9th 2008.

I'm thinking there is definitely at least one boy, maybe two, in your future.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HealingBeam* 
Hi!

I'm 34, DH is 36 and he'll be 37 when baby arrive. I'm due on July 24 (if baby arrives after 28th, I'll be 35).
Our DD is 6 1/2.
We've been married since 1998 (9 years in December) and we've been together (as GF/BF) since New Year's Eve 1993.

Thank you!









I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngmama'08* 
I'm having twins.. Now i'm really wondering if they are boy's or girls or one of each.

I'm going to guess two girls


----------



## HealingBeam

Thanks! And congrats on your little something.


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Congratulations, Ananas!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nimbus* 
Can you guess for me, too? I'm just over 8 weeks, due at the end of June.

I don't have any pics online for linking.









Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anyuka* 
Can you please tell me if you think I'm pregnant now? I can't test for another week or so....baby would be due in Aug. '08. If you think I am, can you tell me what your guess is for the sex? THANK YOU!!







:

I'm picking up on a boy, so it's very possible he may be here now







I'm in the August DDC, stop by when you know!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisharenee* 
I would love for you to guess. Im 9 weeks and 5 days due June 19th. This is my third child fourth pregnancy. : )

I actually have a bad picture of me (my face is really swollen. blah. cute of my son! ) from today even.
And a sonogram picture from last week if that helps.

Thanks!
Elisha

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h72/elisharenee80/PB190089.jpghttp://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...h_PB190089.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h72/elisharenee80/Sonogram111-14-07.jpghttp://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h7...m111-14-07.jpg

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franjapany* 
Hey, are you still doing some guessing or have you broken down with all the requests yet LOL ?
I'd love you to guess mine: due date is June, 20 2008. There is a picture of me on www.myspace.com/franziholub

This is going to be interesting. I've had two people telling me the gender with certainty already... only that they weren't of the same opinion LOL

Now, what's it gonna be....?

Thanks!

f

I'm thinking boy









You have stunning eyes, btw.


----------



## Jezzy

ananas, I read your other post!! How exciting!! Keep us informed!!!


----------



## faithangelleximom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









You were RIGHT!!!! Ultrasound yesterday porved this is indeed a BOY!!!!


----------



## ChristyH

Hi, I'd love to know

I'm 32 and this is my 4th child, conceived on July 31st








Here is an older pic of me
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...y/IMG_0317.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## loliac

I am due May 26th, 2008 and our ultrasound is Dec. 24th.

I can't figure out how to attach a pic!


----------



## cbemom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thank you! I'll be so excited to confirm for sure... I've felt girl since conception. Then, had an US that was pretty positively girl, but since the US a few people have guessed boy and told me they got some very strong male energy.
OTOH, my first girl has pretty strong male energy too, so I wouldn't be suprised. I'll keep you posted! Only a few days/weeks to go!

Congrats to you as well! You sound like a very enlightened and grounded person and I'm sure you are on the right path.


----------



## SumnerRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SumnerRain* 
Thank you so much! I think I was just as excited about her guess as I am my own.







She really wants another boy, she has had her fix of pink dresses and hair bows with A. I'll let you know when she finds out!!

My dear friend had her ultrasound yesterday, she should have been about 10w. The tech found a sac, but no baby.







: I was so hoping this was it for them. Any idea if/when this little baby will be making his way back?

Congrats on your news, by the way. I really hope you get your confirmation soon!


----------



## elisharenee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









thank you so much. This will be our last baby. We have two boys so a girl would be really neat. : )


----------



## Tenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
For some reason I'm picking up on about 3 years for the boy.

8 years sounds just about right for the adoption









Oh, thank you so very much for this!! You are too kind! BTW congratulations on your new little one to be. I read your story yesterday I guess it was, and it's a very nice one I might add.

I'm also very sorry that this makes me very sad. We've been trying for so long and with all the meds and procedures and stuff, it's kind of disheartening. Thank you again!


----------



## ilikethedesert

I'd love you to guess for me! Due in Feb.
There are pics of me here, though they are from last March...








http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...Our%20Wedding/


----------



## ItyBty

I'm not currently pregnant, but I've been on clomid off and on for the past year, and I had a septum and endo removed from my uterus this past summer. What I want to know is if I will ever conceive and carry a child, or children. I just want to know if I'm trying to do the impossible, or if it just around the corner, or if I'm going about things the wrong way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## orangemama

I would love if you could guess for me. I am due April 29th and I have my sonogram on nov 23
Thank you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Hi, I'd love to know

I'm 32 and this is my 4th child, conceived on July 31st








Here is an older pic of me
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...y/IMG_0317.jpg

Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ChristyH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Thanks! I have my u/s in 2 weeks!


----------



## Nimbus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Thanks! We thought we were having a girl last time and lost her at around 8 weeks. I've had the feeling this one is also a girl. We'll probably find out when we can. I'd love to come back to tell you you're right!


----------



## mamaana

Please guess for me...edd Jan 29th.

Thanks!


----------



## geo_girl

Hi there,

I read your story in the August due date thread - what a wonderful story, and i hope that you are able to confirm very soon.

I'm a very recent addition to your due date club. According to FF and other computer sources







I'm due August 3rd.

Thank you in advance,
charlene


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loliac* 
I am due May 26th, 2008 and our ultrasound is Dec. 24th.

I can't figure out how to attach a pic!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SumnerRain* 
My dear friend had her ultrasound yesterday, she should have been about 10w. The tech found a sac, but no baby.







: I was so hoping this was it for them. Any idea if/when this little baby will be making his way back?

Congrats on your news, by the way. I really hope you get your confirmation soon!

I think he will be coming back, yes, and I think it will be soon.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilikethedesert* 
I'd love you to guess for me! Due in Feb.
There are pics of me here, though they are from last March...








http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...Our%20Wedding/

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItyBty* 
I'm not currently pregnant, but I've been on clomid off and on for the past year, and I had a septum and endo removed from my uterus this past summer. What I want to know is if I will ever conceive and carry a child, or children. I just want to know if I'm trying to do the impossible, or if it just around the corner, or if I'm going about things the wrong way. Thanks in advance.

Honestly, I picked up that you might have twins first. If not twins, at least a boy, and then maybe a girl after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemama* 
I would love if you could guess for me. I am due April 29th and I have my sonogram on nov 23
Thank you

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ItyBty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Honestly, I picked up that you might have twins first. If not twins, at least a boy, and then maybe a girl after that.

Twins would be awesome. I don't suppose you can see _when_ it might happen? I know it'll happen someday, but I'm really struggling with the whole waiting for it to happen thing.


----------



## ilikethedesert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Oooh! We have two girls. My husband would love to have a son! I'll let you know in February after we find out for sure!
Thanks for the guess!

Now what would I do with a BOY?????????????????


----------



## franjapany

thanks for the guess and thanks for the compliment









I actually think boy is the more likely option, as the person who told me boy before already told me exactly when I would get pregnant (five months earlier!), so I pretty much trust his 'prophecies'. Anyhow, I've been thinking twins lately.
So, we will find out sooner or later (rather later as I am not planning any ultra sounds). Will let you know...









f


----------



## Apple Girl

Would you guess for me as well? I am due in mid May, and may or may not find out the gender (if we do it would be mid-December). I (and several family members) have actually already had strong vibes about which gender it is. Let me know what you think!


----------



## poohbear413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









well thank you for taking the time to guess but i had an amnio due and we are 100% having a boy but again thank you for your time.


----------



## letniaLynne

First I would just like to note that you odd are amazing right now,
"*Confirmed guesses* *so far-51/71 correct",* being a scientist by trade I would have to say that if I saw that in a large controlled study I would be amazed.

So just found out I am pregnant, due 7-31-08 here is a picture.

Thanks!!







:


----------



## orangemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









Thanks for guessing! My sonogram appointment got changed to november 26.
Does that change anything with you?


----------



## ~Mamaterra~

OK, I'll bite...what is my babys' gender?

If nothing out of idle curiousity but then to be part of MDC folklore.

Thanks.


----------



## talyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have a little girl. Green eyes like yours, chubby cheeks. The name Rosie came to mind first.

I just wanted to let you know that I had my ultrasound and the technician was pretty sure it's a girl! As for the name Rosie, I definitely won't be using it, but my 5 year old sister's middle name is Rose.. Thanks for the prediction, though, it was fun!









-Natasha


----------



## punky monkey

can you guess the gender of my baby? Its my first one


----------



## fenix

Hello! First off, congrats to you! Have a happy & healthy pregnancy!

I'm not currently pregnant, but I have a feeling that I will be in the next few months or so. I have 2 DDs aged 3 and almost 1. Here is a pic of me with them:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...06-12-0706.jpg

I was wondering if you could tell me what you see for me - do you see me pg soon, how many more children, what genders, what will they look like, etc? My gut is telling me that we will have 2 more - a boy and a girl, though I can't decide which comes next but I think the boy. I've dreamt about a son who is waiting patiently and calmly, smiling at me wisely. I was right in guessing the month that DD#2 would be born and I'm hoping that I'm right on my other feelings as well!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## vegkat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl...are twins a possibility, btw?

I just had my ultrasound yesterday. You guessed girl, but it was very obviously a boy! Thank you for your guess, though!!


----------



## GoGirlGo

You guessed right we are expecting a girl in a couple weeks


----------



## gerryteacher

Hi, I was 38 when the baby was conceived husband will be 39 in December. I have two sons ages 2 and 1. I also had two m.c's prior to ds #1. I am currently due with #3 in July. Can you predict my baby's gender?


----------



## adonals

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I looked at the ultrasound and went "Oh, that's definitely a boy".

So yeah, I'm guessing boy









Just wanted to let you know we had an u/s and you were correct!! It is a BOY!
Thanks!


----------



## Chalex

Ok. I gotta try this too!!








My Mystery Child's EDD is June 21, 2008
I have one ds, turning 3 in a couple weeks.
I'll be soon turning 33 and DH is 38.
I think I'll be having an u/s sometime at the end of January.


----------



## ksudha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Okay, I'm going to guess boy









I had my 21 week ultrasound and they said 100% having a girl. You guessed boy for me!
For some reason, me and my family also strongly felt boy vibes from the beginning. I love to have a boy. So I'm still hoping for ultrasound to be wrong...I would like to know if you see me having anymore children or not. I already have a baby girl born on 12/10/2002. If so when and what?
Do you need my picture?

Thanks again.


----------



## baschabad

I'm due mid January- sorry no pic, but could I get a guess?


----------



## Tbird75

Can you guess what I'll have. I'm due March 31. This is my 4th child and my husbands first. I'm 32 and hubby is 23.


----------



## amylynn1978

Hi,

I am due on May 20th. It's our first baby and our ultrasound is sometime at the end of December. I am 28 and my hubby is 27. Can you guess the gender for us? Thanks.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

I have no idea if that link will work or not. Thanks. I can email you a picture if needed.


----------



## Meliss4

You've got a great track record going. So let's see. I'm due June 1, first baby. U/S date to find out is December 21. Love to tell you 12/22 that you were right.









What do you think? You can see photos of both DH and I on...http://www.xpressbatteries.com/31007/

(







Sorry you have to sit through the mini slideshow of us when we were little, too. Only photos I have currently hosted somewhere)


----------



## Lizzie9984

You already guessed a girl for me god only know how many pages ago, but now I'm curious----Any sense of when this kid might consider making their grand entrance?







:
Even if the guess doesn't pan out, I could use it as incentive to cheer up at this point


----------



## aparna16

Dear Ananas,
You have already made a guess for me earlier long time back. But now I'm going through a little complications (high risk) as the Dr said last week, but still not confirmed though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.







: Can you please help me to see if everything is ok with the baby and if I'll deliver well and safe. And are you still thinking of the same gender for me? Please help. Thanks again!


----------



## kawilson3

Just wanted to drop by and tell you that you were RIGHT!!! It's a BOY!!!


----------



## morgain13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl









Also, I'm seeing her having darker hair...maybe brown like yours, but not red.

A Girl would be great - thank you!


----------



## MunchkinsMommy2006

I'm due April 18 and I am getting an u/s on Wednesday. I have pictures posted on my MySpace page. If you want to check it out it's http://www.myspace.com/jmswilliams
Thanks!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaana* 
Please guess for me...edd Jan 29th.

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geo_girl* 
Hi there,

I read your story in the August due date thread - what a wonderful story, and i hope that you are able to confirm very soon.

I'm a very recent addition to your due date club. According to FF and other computer sources







I'm due August 3rd.

Thank you in advance,
charlene

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apple Girl* 
Would you guess for me as well? I am due in mid May, and may or may not find out the gender (if we do it would be mid-December). I (and several family members) have actually already had strong vibes about which gender it is. Let me know what you think!

I'm picking up girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BakerALM* 
First I would just like to note that you odd are amazing right now,
"*Confirmed guesses* *so far-51/71 correct",* being a scientist by trade I would have to say that if I saw that in a large controlled study I would be amazed.

So just found out I am pregnant, due 7-31-08 here is a picture.

Thanks!!







:

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
OK, I'll bite...what is my babys' gender?

If nothing out of idle curiousity but then to be part of MDC folklore.

Thanks.

I'm going to guess girl









I may be picking up on boy/girl twins, though...


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punky monkey* 
can you guess the gender of my baby? Its my first one

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenix* 
Hello! First off, congrats to you! Have a happy & healthy pregnancy!

I'm not currently pregnant, but I have a feeling that I will be in the next few months or so. I have 2 DDs aged 3 and almost 1. Here is a pic of me with them:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...06-12-0706.jpg

I was wondering if you could tell me what you see for me - do you see me pg soon, how many more children, what genders, what will they look like, etc? My gut is telling me that we will have 2 more - a boy and a girl, though I can't decide which comes next but I think the boy. I've dreamt about a son who is waiting patiently and calmly, smiling at me wisely. I was right in guessing the month that DD#2 would be born and I'm hoping that I'm right on my other feelings as well!

Thank you so much!!

Before I even read the post, I was getting boy vibes. And I agree with you, I think you'll get pregnant in the next few months.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerryteacher* 
Hi, I was 38 when the baby was conceived husband will be 39 in December. I have two sons ages 2 and 1. I also had two m.c's prior to ds #1. I am currently due with #3 in July. Can you predict my baby's gender?

I'm guessing that you'll have another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chalex* 
Ok. I gotta try this too!!








My Mystery Child's EDD is June 21, 2008
I have one ds, turning 3 in a couple weeks.
I'll be soon turning 33 and DH is 38.
I think I'll be having an u/s sometime at the end of January.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baschabad* 
I'm due mid January- sorry no pic, but could I get a guess?

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## homebirthing

I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. This is number four for us. Can you take a guess? There is a picture of me in my name at the bottom. Thanks! I am 31 and DH is 32.

I am also wondering if this is our last pregnancy or if we will have another one.

Sarah


----------



## njbeachgirl

OOoohhh do me do me!!! I haven't had any pics of me this pregnancy yet, sorry. I can post one when I get one though.

We will not be finding out the gender till he/she is born, we think sometime in july.

I'm curious to see what you think. I have strong gender vibes about this one!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

You were right about the boy part







, we'll see if he's a big one!


----------



## SERENATY

okay this is my last question i swear lol..so do you think my son will come early? late? on time..any info would be appreciated  im due may 9th

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg

oh and i read your story and it brought a tear to my eye..very touching ...congrats and please keep us posted on any new developments!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tbird,75* 
Can you guess what I'll have. I'm due March 31. This is my 4th child and my husbands first. I'm 32 and hubby is 23.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amylynn1978* 
Hi,

I am due on May 20th. It's our first baby and our ultrasound is sometime at the end of December. I am 28 and my hubby is 27. Can you guess the gender for us? Thanks.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

I have no idea if that link will work or not. Thanks. I can email you a picture if needed.

The link didn't work. I'm going to guess girl though


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meliss4* 
You've got a great track record going. So let's see. I'm due June 1, first baby. U/S date to find out is December 21. Love to tell you 12/22 that you were right.









What do you think? You can see photos of both DH and I on...http://www.xpressbatteries.com/31007/

(







Sorry you have to sit through the mini slideshow of us when we were little, too. Only photos I have currently hosted somewhere)

First of all, I had a huge grin on my face the entire slideshow. That was awesome!









I'm going to guess boy. I think you have a girl coming very shortly, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzie9984* 
You already guessed a girl for me god only know how many pages ago, but now I'm curious----Any sense of when this kid might consider making their grand entrance?







:
Even if the guess doesn't pan out, I could use it as incentive to cheer up at this point



















I'm thinking very early next week.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aparna16* 
Dear Ananas,
You have already made a guess for me earlier long time back. But now I'm going through a little complications (high risk) as the Dr said last week, but still not confirmed though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.







: Can you please help me to see if everything is ok with the baby and if I'll deliver well and safe. And are you still thinking of the same gender for me? Please help. Thanks again!

I'm picking up that things will be just fine.

And *hugs* to you mama, I know these situations are stressful. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## aparna16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm picking up that things will be just fine.

And *hugs* to you mama, I know these situations are stressful. Try not to worry too much.

Thanks Ananas! You made me feel sooo better! I feel much hopeful now. Are you still seeing the same gender? Please let me know...Thanks!


----------



## mommyof4gr8tkids

I would like to know what you think. I am 38, have 3 kids, (two boys and a girl) am due may 11th (mother's day) here is a pic of me at 15wks:

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...196903/053.jpg

oh and I have a lvl 2 u/s tomarrow but dont know if we will be able to see what they have and we werent able to see so I have another u/s on jan 9th so we should be able to tell at that time.
jojo


----------



## 87417

Hi there =)

I'd like to see if you can tell me what I will be having.

I have 4 children(2 boys and 2 girls) and this is my 5th pregnancy. I am due on August 5th.

Here is a picture of me about 6 weeks after I had my youngest.

http://www.kitanna.net/lyn.jpg

Oh! Also, I will be getting an ultrasound around 18-20 weeks.


----------



## AmberBlueEyes

I am almost 19 wks along (EDD 4.30.08) with my first, and I go Friday morning for my ultrasound to find out what I having. Was wondering if you would like to take a guess? I have attached a pic of me (last year). Ok well it's a direct link....









http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...1/100_1111.jpg


----------



## Cardinal

I have been lurking and now I am just too curious to see what you'll say I am having.

Hi, I am Carolyn and I am 28. I have a son who is 2.5. We have had 2 miscarriages, so I am nervous about this pregnancy. I am 9.5 weeks along and due at the end of June. What do you think I am having and do you think it will turn out alright? Honestly?

Here's a picture I hope will work for you:

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...llygirl005.jpg


----------



## hermanasista

I'd love you to guess my baby's gender. So far everyone around me thinks it's a boy, but I don't have a strong feeling yet.

I'm due on May 28th, so I'm not showing all that much yet. Can't wait for your reply!


----------



## jvickers82

Would you please guess for me? I heard about you through a friend on babycenter.com. I am due May 1, 2008. My US will be Dec. 20th. Here is a link to a pic. This was taken around the 3rd week of October.
Also, I already have a one boy (22mo.).

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...all1007-21.jpg


----------



## ~Scapegoat~

You guessed right, I had a girl.


----------



## amylynn1978

Originally Posted by amylynn1978
Hi,

I am due on May 20th. It's our first baby and our ultrasound is sometime at the end of December. I am 28 and my hubby is 27. Can you guess the gender for us? Thanks.

The link didn't work. I'm going to guess girl though.

Thanks, I am hoping for a girl. I seem to think it's a boy. Hubby thinks girl. I'll let you know how it went when I get my results.


----------



## fenix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Before I even read the post, I was getting boy vibes. And I agree with you, I think you'll get pregnant in the next few months.


Thanks so much! I'm excited! Could you please let me know if you see any other children after this boy? I hope so!! I still feel there is another girl out there for us too.


----------



## celestialdreamer

Can you guess for me? I'm due with baby #3 on April 17th. We are not finding out the gender until the birth.


----------



## abbiesmommy05

Hi my name is Heather. I am 28 and 17 weeks 4 days pregnant with my second child due May 4th 2008. My first child is a girl and she will be 2 years old in a couple of weeks 12/13. Our big ultrasound is set for 12/18. Here is a link to a fairly recent picture of me, taken two weeks ago.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...16Weeks004.jpg
Looking forward to your response and thank you for taking the time!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MunchkinsMommy2006* 
I'm due April 18 and I am getting an u/s on Wednesday. I have pictures posted on my MySpace page. If you want to check it out it's http://www.myspace.com/jmswilliams
Thanks!!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah* 
I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. This is number four for us. Can you take a guess? There is a picture of me in my name at the bottom. Thanks! I am 31 and DH is 32.

I am also wondering if this is our last pregnancy or if we will have another one.

Sarah

I'm going to guess girl. I think you'll have one more, a boy.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
OOoohhh do me do me!!! I haven't had any pics of me this pregnancy yet, sorry. I can post one when I get one though.

We will not be finding out the gender till he/she is born, we think sometime in july.

I'm curious to see what you think. I have strong gender vibes about this one!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## True Blue

I would love for you to guess for me! We never find out the gender but I am so darn curious this time. This is #3 for us, and I am due Feb 28. We have a boy and a girl already. Here are a few pics of us all!


----------



## homebirthing

Four girls in a row. I truly don't mind another girl, but a boy sure would be great too!

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Cardinal

Don't forget me. YOu didn't respond to my request!


----------



## nic073

Can you do one for my friend?

Here is their picture.... Katie and Don and their little boy Donnie. Donnie is 22 months old. Hmm... not sure how to attach pictures, so here's the link to her website: http://donkatiedonnie.blogspot.com/

She is due the beginning of May and will be having her "big ultrasound" in 3 weeks.


----------



## nic073

I had one more question... You previously (on page 71) predicted I'd have another boy. My mom (a sonographer) just scanned me yesterday at 14 weeks and is pretty sure its a.... BOY.

My question.... do you see a little girl in our future at all? We've always talked about having 3 kids, but if this baby had been a girl it may have been our last. Now that we'll have 2 boys, I'm leaning towards having a third... either by a third pregnancy or by adoption. Do you see anything in our future? If you need the link to any pictures, our website is www.nbarczak.typepad.com


----------



## MissKati

So I was wondering if you could guess what I'm having. I have a 4 year old little girl and I am due with #2 July 2nd...I guess it might be too early to tell. I was really sick with my daughter but this one I am still sick just not as bad. Still in the early stages of course! Thank You


----------



## Stayathomemommy

Just thought i would let you know that even at 10 weeks it was odviously a boy on the ultrasound, just as you guessed!! We are so excited!!! THANKS


----------



## futurenunez2007

Hello ananas, could you make a guess for my friend i told her about when you guessed i would have my first child and that it would probably be a boy and now she wants to know when she will have hers and if it will be a boy or girl first, she is her birthday is August 9, 1989 and she will be getting married in Feb. Her name Is Jasmine and she does not have any kids, her fiancee name is Kelvin. Thank you


----------



## cherrys14701_20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayathomemommy* 
Just thought i would let you know that even at 10 weeks it was odviously a boy on the ultrasound, just as you guessed!! We are so excited!!! THANKS

I think you mis wrote when you put 10weeks? Im just asking, because I dont want you to get your hopes up In case its not a boy. Its not possible to find out at 10weeks, because the sex of the baby isnt showing by then. both boys and girls have outer sex organs untill 12 or so weeks. HTHs


----------



## njbeachgirl

oops mama brain


----------



## thetnpreacherswife

I'm due in April, it's our first...
I have an available pic but my computer ignorant brain doesn't know how to get it to you!
How do I do that?

Maybe THIS will work (I'm on the left)

If not let me know what to do!


----------



## Naomi'sMommy

Me too!!

This is me: http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/IMG_0689.jpg

This is baby #2 (well 2 m/c before my DD)

I'm due the END of July...don't have a date yet. First u/s will be Dec. 6th.

Thanks!


----------



## apriljoy

Well, my little one turned out to be a boy. Little stinker.


----------



## mama_in_PA

Hi, I would love for you to take a guess. We're not finding out until the birth which should be around March 10. I already have a 10 yo dd and a 4 yo ds. I have a feeling this one is a girl. Here's a recent pic of me: http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=24Weeks3.jpg

Katie


----------



## jcshap

Could you take a guess for me? I am 20 weeks right now with our first baby, due April 18th. We go for our 21 week u/s on Dec. 11th. Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## modernmother

Just an update from me! I'm happy to say that you were WRONG. LOL We're getting our GIRL!!!! ;-)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SERENATY* 
okay this is my last question i swear lol..so do you think my son will come early? late? on time..any info would be appreciated  im due may 9th

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...y/DSC00699.jpg

oh and i read your story and it brought a tear to my eye..very touching ...congrats and please keep us posted on any new developments!!!

I think he'll come a bit early


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyof4gr8tkids* 
I would like to know what you think. I am 38, have 3 kids, (two boys and a girl) am due may 11th (mother's day) here is a pic of me at 15wks:

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...196903/053.jpg

oh and I have a lvl 2 u/s tomarrow but dont know if we will be able to see what they have and we werent able to see so I have another u/s on jan 9th so we should be able to tell at that time.
jojo

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miztrezzlyn* 
Hi there =)

I'd like to see if you can tell me what I will be having.

I have 4 children(2 boys and 2 girls) and this is my 5th pregnancy. I am due on August 5th.

Here is a picture of me about 6 weeks after I had my youngest.

http://www.kitanna.net/lyn.jpg

Oh! Also, I will be getting an ultrasound around 18-20 weeks.

I'm thinking boy


----------



## aparna16

not sure if you missed me


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberBlueEyes* 
I am almost 19 wks along (EDD 4.30.08) with my first, and I go Friday morning for my ultrasound to find out what I having. Was wondering if you would like to take a guess? I have attached a pic of me (last year). Ok well it's a direct link....









http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...1/100_1111.jpg

I'm getting girl vibes


----------



## SeekingSerenity

Okay, I'm game. Take a stab...

My name is Angie. You can see some pictures of me at www.myspace.com/rekrats42 . You will also see my two youngest children in the photo slideshow.

This is my 6th, I'm due 7/3/08. My kids so far are in staggered gender-order, g-b-g-b-g... so this one will either _break_ the pattern or continue it,







!

We'll have to wait until next July to discover if you're right, but I'm willing to entertain guesses! (No u/s, unless specifically requested by MW.)


----------



## Sunshine4004

*ananas* - I am willing to hear your prediction. I am due 7/17/08 and there are pics of me, DH and my furbaby in my siggy. Thanks! Very exciting!


----------



## ShannonMamato3

Ananas I know you are super busy with guesses and you already guessed correct with me that it is a girl. She seemed to be measuring a little smaller and I am suppose to have a planned c-section about a week or two early but I was wondering if you think I will make it to the c-section or if she will come naturally on her own. Anything else you see about her is great







Like what she will look like...

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...nicashayne.jpg

This is her ultrasound profile. You can see a picture of me on my myspace, it is private but you can still see my main picture...

www.myspace.com/shannonkor

Thanks so much


----------



## aloneinid

We had our ultrasound today and despite all guesses to the contrary the baby is a boy!


----------



## radiowave

I just found out this morning that I am pregnant....can you guess me? Do you need a link to a current picture or is something from the last year or so okay?

Thanks!


----------



## swiesz

i am due with my third this april i have 2 boys now 4-15-03 and 4-21-05 any guesses what might be inside me?? i don't know how to send you a pic of myself
let me know if you need one and how to do that
thanks


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
I have been lurking and now I am just too curious to see what you'll say I am having.

Hi, I am Carolyn and I am 28. I have a son who is 2.5. We have had 2 miscarriages, so I am nervous about this pregnancy. I am 9.5 weeks along and due at the end of June. What do you think I am having and do you think it will turn out alright? Honestly?

Here's a picture I hope will work for you:

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...llygirl005.jpg


I do think things will be okay, and I think you'll have a boy









I think both of your losses were girls.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermanasista* 
I'd love you to guess my baby's gender. So far everyone around me thinks it's a boy, but I don't have a strong feeling yet.

I'm due on May 28th, so I'm not showing all that much yet. Can't wait for your reply!

Well, then I'll be the odd one out here- I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jvickers82* 
Would you please guess for me? I heard about you through a friend on babycenter.com. I am due May 1, 2008. My US will be Dec. 20th. Here is a link to a pic. This was taken around the 3rd week of October.
Also, I already have a one boy (22mo.).

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...all1007-21.jpg

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenix* 
Thanks so much! I'm excited! Could you please let me know if you see any other children after this boy? I hope so!! I still feel there is another girl out there for us too.

One more girl is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Can you guess for me? I'm due with baby #3 on April 17th. We are not finding out the gender until the birth.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ashleyb87

It's a boy! You guessed a girl with a boy soon to follow. I still am wondering if my angel was a girl (I kind of thought it was a girl the whole 8 weeks) and this is the boy you saw following soon (I got pregnant in March and lost the first in May and got pregnant again in July with him). He was proud to show us that he's a boy







. Thank you so much for the guess though!


----------



## fenix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
One more girl is exactly what I was thinking









Thanks so much ananas!















You are so wonderful to do this for all of us! I'm super exicted too that you see for us what I have felt all along! Blessings to you and your babe!


----------



## Barefootmystic

Hi there,
Just wondering if you could give me a shot. This is our first baby, due March 21st. We won't find out the sex until the baby is here.


----------



## [email protected]

Ananas you said I would have my boy by the time my ds turns 4 does that mean I concieve him with in this past week do you think he has finally came to me I have been dreaming about a little boy small in size do you think that is him telling me he is on his way. I have had been dreaming of him for at least a year now. I know with the other boys I dreamed they were a boy before I found out they were a boy but somehow I knew they were a boy. If I could send you a picture I would but dont have one to send. So what I guess what I am asking you do you feel like I may be expecting my little angel ( this would make the due date 8-24-08 my ds was born on 8-22-04 I would have to be induced my other ds was a big baby and he was 2 weeks early 9 lbs 1 oz my ob didnt even want him being that big she was going to induce at two weeks) Thank you for your time hope all is well and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Bjen614

Can you make a guess for me too?

I'm 26 years old and 10wks 4 days. Every ticker says that I'm due June 26th but my midwife's wheel says June 28th.







This is my 2nd pregnancy. I have a DD who was born 4.19.04.

I don't know if this link will work or not, but it's a pic of me and DH. share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AZsmLdy1aNWTm

Thanks!


----------



## MamabearTo4

OK, I'll jump in, too.

I'm 36, conceived this babe between Nov. 14-17 with 21-day cycles. I've always had 28-day cycles, so my period caught me offguard for about 4mos. before I realized what was happening!







This will be my fifth babe...DS (11), DS (4), DD (3), DS (18mos).

Whaddya think?







:


----------



## futurenunez2007

Hello ananas, could you make a guess for my friend i told her about when you guessed i would have my first child and that it would probably be a boy and now she wants to know when she will have hers and if it will be a boy or girl first, she is her birthday is August 9, 1989 and she will be getting married in Feb. Her name Is Jasmine and she does not have any kids, her fiancee name is Kelvin. Thank you


----------



## tarikzmomma

Hello...

Well my name is Melissa, I am due May 23rd, have one son who is 2, and am 22 years old. You already guessed girl for this pregnancy but I was wondering if you had time ( I know you have A LOT of requests) could you tell me if you see us having any more children, and if this labor will be as nice and easy as my last, and if this current baby you are still picking up on girl vibes?

Thank you so much!









http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...a/100_2855.jpg


----------



## GardenStream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Have you already had the ultrasound? I'm not keeping up fast enough!









I'm going to guess girl, though.

I had the first ultrasound and was told probably a boy. I didn't want to write until it was confirmed (and I was still holding out hope for a girl). Last night we found out that we are definitely having another boy.


----------



## criss

Thanks for the guess but you were wrong, It's a boy!!! Thanks for taking time for me.


----------



## Naomi'sMommy

I think you missed me....









Please see Post #1894


----------



## ananas

...again.









Stomach virus this time. I hope to be back soon. Sorry ladies


----------



## bean's mama

I hope you are feeling better. I was hoping that you could guess for me. I am due with my 2nd on June 6th. I have 1 son who is almost 18 mos. We are not going to find out the sex this time but I do have a inkling of what I think it is. I'm curious what you will predict.
Photos:
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...ncrtz/hair.jpg
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...z/PB230103.jpg


----------



## lab80

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. We just got over a stomache virus







:

I was hoping you would take a guess at the gender of my 2nd baby due in early June. Should be having an u/s in January to find out. We have DS who will be 14months this month.

Thanks


----------



## ChristyH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









We had our u/s and we are having a girl


----------



## futurenunez2007

I hope you get better soon, and get all the rest you need!


----------



## trinimommy

Hello Ananas...hope you feel better soon.

Thanks for taking the time to take a guess for me. You guessed girl and I was really hoping you were right...however I had my ultrasound today and it turns out we are having a BOY!!!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abbiesmommy05* 
Hi my name is Heather. I am 28 and 17 weeks 4 days pregnant with my second child due May 4th 2008. My first child is a girl and she will be 2 years old in a couple of weeks 12/13. Our big ultrasound is set for 12/18. Here is a link to a fairly recent picture of me, taken two weeks ago.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...16Weeks004.jpg
Looking forward to your response and thank you for taking the time!!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
I would love for you to guess for me! We never find out the gender but I am so darn curious this time. This is #3 for us, and I am due Feb 28. We have a boy and a girl already. Here are a few pics of us all!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nic073* 
Can you do one for my friend?

Here is their picture.... Katie and Don and their little boy Donnie. Donnie is 22 months old. Hmm... not sure how to attach pictures, so here's the link to her website: http://donkatiedonnie.blogspot.com/

She is due the beginning of May and will be having her "big ultrasound" in 3 weeks.

I'm going to guess another little boy for her


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nic073* 
I had one more question... You previously (on page 71) predicted I'd have another boy. My mom (a sonographer) just scanned me yesterday at 14 weeks and is pretty sure its a.... BOY.

My question.... do you see a little girl in our future at all? We've always talked about having 3 kids, but if this baby had been a girl it may have been our last. Now that we'll have 2 boys, I'm leaning towards having a third... either by a third pregnancy or by adoption. Do you see anything in our future? If you need the link to any pictures, our website is www.nbarczak.typepad.com

I do think you'll have a girl. I can't quite tell how she'll come to you, though.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissKati* 
So I was wondering if you could guess what I'm having. I have a 4 year old little girl and I am due with #2 July 2nd...I guess it might be too early to tell. I was really sick with my daughter but this one I am still sick just not as bad. Still in the early stages of course! Thank You

I'm going to guess another girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *futurenunez2007* 
Hello ananas, could you make a guess for my friend i told her about when you guessed i would have my first child and that it would probably be a boy and now she wants to know when she will have hers and if it will be a boy or girl first, she is her birthday is August 9, 1989 and she will be getting married in Feb. Her name Is Jasmine and she does not have any kids, her fiancee name is Kelvin. Thank you

I think she'll have a girl, in a couple of years


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thetnpreacherswife* 
I'm due in April, it's our first...
I have an available pic but my computer ignorant brain doesn't know how to get it to you!
How do I do that?

Maybe THIS will work (I'm on the left)

If not let me know what to do!

The picture didn't work. I'm going to guess boy though


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomi'sMommy* 
Me too!!

This is me: http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/IMG_0689.jpg

This is baby #2 (well 2 m/c before my DD)

I'm due the END of July...don't have a date yet. First u/s will be Dec. 6th.

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_in_PA* 
Hi, I would love for you to take a guess. We're not finding out until the birth which should be around March 10. I already have a 10 yo dd and a 4 yo ds. I have a feeling this one is a girl. Here's a recent pic of me: http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=24Weeks3.jpg

Katie

Hmm...despite the vibes you're picking up, I'm picking up on boy ones


----------



## countryduck

Here is a link to a pic:
http://comfycozydiapers.com/about_me

I have 1 son who just turned 2. I am twenty four years old and my husband is 38 years old. What further info do you need?

I can't wait to hear your response!


----------



## mhaddon

So... she is banned? I'm confused...


----------



## Quindin

Are you talking about her title?

Many members have "banned for ...." under their usernames. It is just a joke


----------



## mhaddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
Are you talking about her title?

Many members have "banned for ...." under their usernames. It is just a joke










Oh! Ok, you can tell I'm new









Well then I would love a prediction!

Name is Melissa. I have a 2 year old boy and a 10 month old boy. I am due July 11th and don't know about a u/s.

Pic: http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...une2007025.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## nic073

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Originally Posted by nic073 View Post
Can you do one for my friend?

Here is their picture.... Katie and Don and their little boy Donnie. Donnie is 22 months old. Hmm... not sure how to attach pictures, so here's the link to her website: http://donkatiedonnie.blogspot.com/

She is due the beginning of May and will be having her "big ultrasound" in 3 weeks.]


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess another little boy for her









You were right... she's having another boy!


----------



## KatWrangler

I got the first part of my Amnio results today, including thr babys gender. Unfortunately you are incorrect. I am having a girl.


----------



## suzks26

My name is Susan and I'm 33. I have 2 little boys - Colin will be 4 on 12/15 and Will will be 2 on 12/20. I will have an NT scan on 12/28 - I will be a little over 12 weeks and another u/s between 18 and 20 weeks. My due date is July 8, 2008. Here is a pic of me and my DH:

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...isney_100a.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Yaelita

I had my sonogram today and we are having a boy! So, your guess was incorrect, but that's ok. I really wanted a boy







Thanks for all your guesses, ananas!


----------



## Lizzie9984

Thought Ananas would like to know she was right about the gender, it IS a girl, born on December 5th


----------



## Earthmama97

I just wanted to let you know that my guess was wrong. You guessed boy but yesterday's ultrasound shows a girl. Thank you though. It was fun!


----------



## sexycran

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









You were right for me














thanks for guessing


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcshap* 
Could you take a guess for me? I am 20 weeks right now with our first baby, due April 18th. We go for our 21 week u/s on Dec. 11th. Let me know what you think, thanks!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
Okay, I'm game. Take a stab...

My name is Angie. You can see some pictures of me at www.myspace.com/rekrats42 . You will also see my two youngest children in the photo slideshow.

This is my 6th, I'm due 7/3/08. My kids so far are in staggered gender-order, g-b-g-b-g... so this one will either _break_ the pattern or continue it,







!

We'll have to wait until next July to discover if you're right, but I'm willing to entertain guesses! (No u/s, unless specifically requested by MW.)

Well, I think this one will break the pattern! I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunshine4004* 
*ananas* - I am willing to hear your prediction. I am due 7/17/08 and there are pics of me, DH and my furbaby in my siggy. Thanks! Very exciting!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radiowave* 
I just found out this morning that I am pregnant....can you guess me? Do you need a link to a current picture or is something from the last year or so okay?

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swiesz* 
i am due with my third this april i have 2 boys now 4-15-03 and 4-21-05 any guesses what might be inside me?? i don't know how to send you a pic of myself
let me know if you need one and how to do that
thanks

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barefootmystic* 
Hi there,
Just wondering if you could give me a shot. This is our first baby, due March 21st. We won't find out the sex until the baby is here. My husband is 20 and I'm 21. The pic in my siggy is from our wedding this June, it's the day our baby was concieved







The second pic is me at 24 weeks.

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/d...=signature.gif

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/d...ent=Week24.jpg

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Ananas you said I would have my boy by the time my ds turns 4 does that mean I concieve him with in this past week do you think he has finally came to me I have been dreaming about a little boy small in size do you think that is him telling me he is on his way. I have had been dreaming of him for at least a year now. I know with the other boys I dreamed they were a boy before I found out they were a boy but somehow I knew they were a boy. If I could send you a picture I would but dont have one to send. So what I guess what I am asking you do you feel like I may be expecting my little angel ( this would make the due date 8-24-08 my ds was born on 8-22-04 I would have to be induced my other ds was a big baby and he was 2 weeks early 9 lbs 1 oz my ob didnt even want him being that big she was going to induce at two weeks) Thank you for your time hope all is well and hope to hear from you soon

I am picking up some vibes from you.







Keep us updated!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjen614* 
Can you make a guess for me too?

I'm 26 years old and 10wks 4 days. Every ticker says that I'm due June 26th but my midwife's wheel says June 28th.







This is my 2nd pregnancy. I have a DD who was born 4.19.04.

I don't know if this link will work or not, but it's a pic of me and DH. share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AZsmLdy1aNWTm

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl, and I think she'll be born closer to your midwife's date


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamabearTo4* 
OK, I'll jump in, too.

I'm 36, conceived this babe between Nov. 14-17 with 21-day cycles. I've always had 28-day cycles, so my period caught me offguard for about 4mos. before I realized what was happening!







This will be my fifth babe...DS (11), DS (4), DD (3), DS (18mos).

Whaddya think?







:

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## missmurph81

my friend had me go on here she said you guessed her gender, I am due 7-14-08 i was wondering if you can guess mine
my birthdate is 9-8-81 and my husband's is 9-15-81 i have a 5 year old daughter her birthday is 2-23-02


----------



## mothernurture2

just wanted to know you guessed my baby correctly according to an ultrasound. it's a girl!


----------



## jlnielsen

IT'S A GIRL!!! I couldn't be happier, thank you sooo much for guessing!

If you have any other thoughts about this little girl (when she'll come, labor, etc!) I would love to hear them! I'm already pretty sure she'll be another redhead!







And do you see more children for us in the future? Thank you so much for your time, you are amazing!!

And congratulations and best of luck to you!!!!!







:


----------



## nlh4444

I am due April 18th, no ultrasounds. What do you think? Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I know there used to be a thread like this, but I don't know if the mama is still doing it? If so, please let me know and I'll gladly give the job back to her.









Anyway, I'm usually pretty in tune with pregnant women- I know people are pregnant before they do usually, and often when I'm out I'll see somebody and instantly know she's pregnant- even though she isn't showing at all and may not even know herself.

Along with this, I seem to be especially good at guessing genders.

So- mind if I take a stab at guessing your baby's gender? Just let me know you'd like me to guess, and then let me know when you're due or when you'll be having an ultrasound- basically, when we can find out if I was right or not.









ETA: Also, it helps for whatever reason, if I can see a picture. I usually go off images I have in my mind, and it helps to be able to see the person, if that makes sense. If you're comfortable, feel free to link to a picture. If not, don't worry about it









Guesses so far:
*noordinaryspider*-







:
*Anno*-







:
*imbarefoot*-







:
*K's Mom!*-







:
*ChristyM26*-







:
*Bethanydear*-







:
*s_kristina*-







:
*HannahsMomma*-







:
*ishereal*-







:
*majormajor*-







:
*leafwood*-







:
*Billie*-







:
*OpenHanded*-







:
*thismama*-







:
*zahirakids*-







:
*nonibradshaw*-







:
*cheeseRjedi*-







:
*Tiffany_PartyOf5*-







:
*my kidlets and me*-







:
*LaurenB*-







:
*Stace*-







:
*mama2babybeans*-







:
*bobandjess99*-








:*
maryteresa-*







:
*karlugato*-







:
*Chic_mama*-







:
*BlueIrises*-







:
*GinaRae*-







:
*MamaJ2005*-







:
*mysweetw&e*-







:
*daniaandbill*-







:
*polishprinsezz*-







:
*pixiepunk*-







:
*adon*-







:
*p.s*-







:
*steph117*-







:
*amyjeans*-







:
*smeisnotapirate*-







:
*coqueta*-







:
*Irishcupcake*-







:
*Teenytoona*-







:
*Oonah*-







:
*R8chel*-







:
*SheBear*-







:
*jen&james*-







:
*akwifeandmomma*-







:
*Spencersmom*-







:
*Molck*-







:
*wagamama*-







:
**knittingmomma**-







:
*i*wish*-







:
*tschecter*-







:
*snazzy_mom*-







:
*norajane*-







:
*Telle Bear*-







:
*lovingmommyhood*-







:
*2happymamas*-







:
*KatWrangler*-







:
*livluvlaff-*







:
*mesa*-







:
*ms.frisky*-







:
*BirthFree*-







:
*momma2be*-







:
*loraxc*-







:
*Faithsmommy*-







:
*queenbean*-







:
*blizzard_babe*-







:
*Girlo*-







:
*LacieD*-







:
*Diva Mama*-







:
*bellydance2290*-







:
*Mom2JandG*-







:
*callieollie*-







:
*kwilki8*-







:
*gabbyquilts*-







:
*jsnv*-







:
*athansor*-







:
*Datura*-







:
**green*faery**-







:
*merry-mary*-







:
*butterly1001*-







:
*LittleRockstar*-







:
*chrfath*-







:
*yogamama2*-







:
*1plus2*-







:
**Aimee**-







:
*TheGirls*-







:
*buzzjen*-







:
*KariM*-







:
**Melissa**-







:
*phillybama*-







:
*saslewis11*-







:
*Summertime Mommy*-







:
*Mindi22*-







:
*Saramomofmany*-







:
*mamatosaskia*-







:
*inchijen*-







:
*Funnie*-







:
*doulanichole*-







:
*tolovemercy*-







:
*taralsnyder*-







:
*SumnerRain*-







:
*the elyse*-







:
*Naomismom*-







:
*heathnutmama*-







:
*jessmcg*-







:
*sapienta*-







:
*mommycakes*-







:
*ripcurlgirl26*-







:
*olivia_*-







:
*transformed*-







:
*azzuranotte*-







:
*jessmomto2*-







:
*Romana9+2*-







:
*ethansemi*-







:
*optimism*-







:
*lylas*-







:
*mrsc*-







:
*Lolafanana*-







:
*3busters*-







:
*lolaroo*-







:
*XanaduMama*-







:
*Lizzie9984*-







:
*Aparna16*-







:
*EarthMama97*-







:
*mama2five+*-







:
*Gina8713*-







:
*linpooh601*-







:
*SunshineBurn*-







:
*jeromysangel*-







:
*Sweetpea_me1*-







:
*pinkdingo*-







:
*trghigliotti*-







:
*BlueMoonBean-*







:
*trinitty*-







:
*Riegerts4*-







:
*cjfirstone3*-







:
*cherrys14701_20*-







:
*aishy*-







:
*lunarmagic*-







:
*ktrrgw*-







:
*hopefulmomma*-







:
*clams05*-







:
*soontobemommy2*-







:
*StephNelson*-







:
*bloominmamas*-







:
*hanbanan*-







:
*pbuttercwup*-







:
*jlnielsen*-







:
*salt_phoenix*-







:
*sselora*-







:
*sexycran*-







:
*irish2core*-







:
*raismama*-







:
*aleigh-kat*-







:
*babyfarrell*-







:
*sarahsmommy*-







:
*kimberlykay*-







:
*Yaelita*-







:*
carbilcolesam-*







:
*atali*-







:
*happyfrog*-







:
*Sunfish_mo**m*-







:
*arsoh2*-







:
*JAX4*-







:
*Jezzy*-







:
*fairyjane*-







:
*rre927*-







:
*cherylb528*-







:
*bakerreb*-







:
*michelleybelly*-








:
*katie duda*-







:
*sibelius*-







:
*balancedmama*-







:
*mothernurture2*-







:
*Jadiebug00*-







:
*lil_kim_14*-







:
*blessedmom0508*-







:
*adamsfam07*-







:
*TSC2007*-







:
*MrsAprilMay*-







:
*agmommy*-







:
*Goddess3_2005*-







:
*avasmomleigh*-







:
*seren*-







:
*McMommy31*-







:
*babyprice*-







:
*ErrinC*-







:
*tigersagg*-







:
*dana0000*-







:
*naomieight*-







:
*proudmama120*-







:
*spogden*-







:
*atobols*-







:
*kristakm*-







:
*starvh83*-







:
*PeasantGirl*-







:
*pamaba2378*-







:
*Momto4boys2girls*-







:
*strmis*-







:
*dianaysasigarza*-







:
*LaffNowCryLater*-







:
*kbroadway05*-







:
*seattlemama*-







:
*quarteralien*-







:
*Yaniris*-







:
*azgirl*-







:
*tarikzmomma*-







:
*peace_laughing*-







:
*Parker'sMommy*-







:
*tissadawn*-







:
*nicole040308*-







:
*~*~MamaJava~*~*-







:
*Icecreature*-







:
*Jennisee*-







:
*babybugs052008*-







:
*highopes*-







:
*shayna2020*-







:
*TheJennJenn*-







:
*zoney*-







:
*Sol_Solved*-







:
*detroitgirl77*-







:
*dianaysasigarza*-







:
*mynameisheather*-







:
*ryansmommy2005*-







:
*morganstar83*-







:
*ramesgal*-







:
*mossimo12*-







:
*mami2f3*-







:
*maddyngraciesmommy*-







:
*3beautifulgirls*-







:
*emma76*-







:
*DandeCobb*-







:
*beachlover*-







:
*chellygotabelly*-







:
*1sttimemommy2be*-







:
*Luv2JonzandJan*-







:
*Amohler0905*-







:
*jsaunt*-







:
*clittle760*-







:
*GraceKay*-







:
*svmaine*-







:
*gidget18521*-







:
*lildkessler*-







:
*spu*-







:
*runnerbrit*-







:
*Beck024*-







:
*christinespurlock*-







:
*annd429*-







:
*pinkpolkadot*-







:
*jjediknight*-







:
*nursefeelgood*-







:
*tbirdsnest*-







:
*ldsmom06*-







:
*First_Angel*-







:
*StacieM*-







:
*meowee*-







:
*mineemac*-







:
*neverasgood*-







:
*katylinnb*-







:
*tismeg*-







:
*ladyvina97*-







:
*gerryteacher*-







:
*Sihaya*-







:
*Da WIC Lady*-







:
*sparklyD*-







:
*2littlesaltys*-







: &







:
*babyluvx4*-







:
*suebo610*-







:
*carriebft*-







:
*PreggoAm*-







:
*jlwhite*-







:
*stephhsi*-







:
*roxanne323*-







:
*ChristyL*-







:
*Tiffanoodle*-







:
*Mags3333*-







:
*KrisCrunch*-







:
*elfinbaby*-







:
*twingurlsplus1*-







:
*Kelly92178*-







:
*FairyAmy78*-







:
*kwerksly*-







:
*hopefulmommy2*-







:
*1more_makes4*-







:
*mama_nym*-







:
*morgain13*-







:
*Jninemom*-







:
*trinimommy*-







:
*lorney31*-







:
*hstrickler21*-







:
*iheartbublewrap*-







:
*MelissaNJ*-







:
*michelle_t*-







:
*Amydoula*-







:
*cartuin*-







:
*cceklund*-







:
*saffrondaisy*-







:
*Lden74*-







:
*sabiegee103*-







:
*Sam41206*-







:
*ukmamaintheus*-







:
*annafinkenzeller*-







:
*my3ladybugs*-







:
*healthykidsinny*-







:
*laurengposs*-







:
*jeffamy*-







:
*cadyangela*-







:
*rielands-mummy*-







:
*Damya*-







:
*zoomoozophone*-







:
*jhgirl99*-







:
*Isfahel*-







:
*Stebany*-







:
*Halfasianmomma*-







:
*bjcadysgirl*-







:
*ahayes33sn*-







:
*kp1074*-







:
*inspiration411*-







:
*kararipley*-







:
*TAMBLONDIE*-







:
*jamie1980*-







:
*rainyangl*-







:
*amanda1623*-







:
*bgbear624*-







:
*pazerifick*-







:
*Palina*-







:
*Steph7152*-







:
*somanyjoys*-







:
*peace_laughing*-







:
*angel1133*-







:
*Eugenemom*-








:
*mrs rockstar*-







:
*Im7kidsmom*-







:
*yvonnemlv*-







:
*Debz742*-







:
*lynn2008*-







:
*DefyGravity14*-







: &







:
*CallMeMommy*-







:
*bluebirdmama*-







:
*24me*-







:
*mommymia*-







:
*smccovey*-







:
*Tanlines*-







:
*akreider*-







:
*mchalehm*-







:
*tamarahawk*-







:
*Quindin*-







:
*mpross*-







:
*brymommy*-







:
*wholewheatmama*-







:
*adtake*-







:
*tmmoore6*-







: &







:
*eds0022*-







:
*oceanslily*-







:
*missmthomas1979*-







:
*quality_mom*-







:
*kbuglove*-







:
*MrsWhatsIt*-







:
*xekomaya*-







:
*toomanygirls03*-







:
*Hollysmom*-







:
*criss*-







:
*lotusblossom9*-







:
*phstruz*-







:
*bloominmamas*-







:
*countrybound*-







:
*ksudha*-







:
*Dylan'sMommy*-







:
*KelliHope*-







:
*Mama-in-May*-







:
*cbemom*-







:
*northwoods1995*-







:
*inkrisout*-







:
*floridamom03*-







:
*daisey443*-







:
*mamamillie*-







: &







:
*mommy's boys2007*-







:
*HealingBeam*-







:
*youngmama'08*-







: &







:
*Nimbus*-







:
*elisharenee*-







:
*franjapany*-







:
*ChristyH*-







:
*loliac*-







:
*ilikethedesert*-







:
*orangemama*-







:
*mamaana*-







:
*geo_girl*-







:
*Apple Girl*-







:
*BakerALM*-







:
*~Mamaterra~*-







:
*punky monkey*-







:
*gerryteacher*-







:
*Chalex*-







:
*baschabad*-







:
*Tbird,75*-







:
*amylynn1978*-







:
*Meliss4*-







:
*MunchkinsMommy2006*-







:
*DoulaSarah*-







:
*njbeachgirl*-







:
*mommyof4gr8tkids-*







:
*miztrezzlyn*-







:
*AmberBlueEyes*-







:
*Cardinal*-







:
*hermanasista*-







:
*jvickers82*-







:
*celestialdreamer*-







:
*abbiesmommy05*-







:
*True Blue*-







:
*MissKati*-







:
*thetnpreacherswife*-







:
*mama_in_pa*-







:
*jcshap*-







:
*SeekingSerenity*-







:
*Sunshine4004*-







:
*radiowave*-







:
*swiesz*-







:
*Barefootmystic*-







:
*Bjen614*-







:
*Mamabearto4*-







:

*Confirmed guesses* *so far-60/86 correct.
* *isra1986*-







: (Guess was correct)
*ttcintexas*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*ksera05*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Hoping4sumBBdust*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Sasha44*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*LoveChild421*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a















*Eman'smom*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*cicely_m*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*rabrog*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*lilkat*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kosheng*-







: (Guess was incorrect! It's a















*smarie*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*a-sorta-fairytale*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*PoolSide*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*GathererGirl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kluella*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*BeanyMama*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Leiahs*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*impchild*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*rad*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*kehliouise*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*angieluvsramon*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*knowerofnada*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*MoreThanApplesauce*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*T&KsMommy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Steady101*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*JustJamie*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*wowbaby42*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*dawson02*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*Justthatgirl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SquishyMommyof2*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*lovemydaughters*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*stephi_jay*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*alanasmommy03*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*RedneckMomma2Be*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a















*JoyandEd*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*sweetbutterfly*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*jlsizemore*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*nugglemam**a*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*mleh99*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*seattlemamma*-








: (Guess was correct!)
*nicole040308*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*TinyBabyBean*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*UberMama*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*ktrrgw*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*AGierald*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*OLIVIASMOM031505*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*tar_heel_girl*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Jezzy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*twingurlsplus1*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*jen&james*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Amandaamanda*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Kontessa*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*maclolo*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*ShannonMamato3*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*mama_2_bee*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*JoJo*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*Mommy2Austin*-







: (Guess was incorrect, it's a
















*NorwayMamma*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's twin







:'s)

*avasmomleigh*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*cubasianchica*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a
















*Heather Marie*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a














*
karlugato*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*AngRoCamp*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*sg784*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*SERENATY*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*cheeseRjedi*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*momtoafireteam*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*smccovey*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*Bellejar*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*faithangelleximom*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*poohbear413*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*talyn*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*vegkat*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*GoGirlGo*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*adonals*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*ksudha*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a















*kawilson3*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*~ATenthMuse~*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*~Scapegoat~*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*nic073*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*aloneinid*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*Stayathomemommy*-







: (Guess was correct!)
*apriljoy*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*modernmother*-







: (Guess was incorrect-it's a















*ashleyb87*-







: (Guess was incorrect- it's a


----------



## babymom24

I would love for you to guess mine. We have 3 kids already and as always, the fouth is a surprise







. I am due April 19. Thanks!


----------



## babymom24

oops.. let me clarify. The gender is a surprise. All of our babies were wanted and planned. We currently have 2 boys and a girl if that helps.
Thanks


----------



## jcshap

You were right, its a boy!


----------



## jvaldez

I am 19w 4 days pregnant, and i am going to be finding out the baby's gender on dec19th.....I thought i would put in a request and see if you could give me a prediction before i go.....

I already have a 23 month old son.

My b-day is 12-16-1986

The Fathers b-day is 4-13-1978

This baby is due on May 2nd 2008

here is a pic of me...

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...llboobies6.jpg

Here is my first ultrasound pic at 6 weeks along... its not even a baby yet but you can see it with the yolk sac...

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...rasoundpic.jpg

I would really appreciate it if you could do it before dec 19th, but if not i will still tell you what the outcome was...


----------



## bean's mama

Ananas,
I don't think you have gotten to me yet but I added some photos to my post. I hope it helps.


----------



## Stace

Sorry Ananas.....you guessed a boy for me, but it's a girl!


----------



## missmurph81

I am due 7-14-08 and I am 9.5 weeks we are dying to find out.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *futurenunez2007* 
Hello ananas, could you make a guess for my friend i told her about when you guessed i would have my first child and that it would probably be a boy and now she wants to know when she will have hers and if it will be a boy or girl first, she is her birthday is August 9, 1989 and she will be getting married in Feb. Her name Is Jasmine and she does not have any kids, her fiancee name is Kelvin. Thank you

I think she'll get pregnant within the next two years, and I think it will be a boy









I see him having dark hair, and maybe green eyes?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarikzmomma* 
Hello...

Well my name is Melissa, I am due May 23rd, have one son who is 2, and am 22 years old. You already guessed girl for this pregnancy but I was wondering if you had time ( I know you have A LOT of requests) could you tell me if you see us having any more children, and if this labor will be as nice and easy as my last, and if this current baby you are still picking up on girl vibes?

Thank you so much!









http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...a/100_2855.jpg

I'm still picking up on girl vibes, yes. I see the labor being about average length and going pretty smoothly. I also think you'll have at least one more, a boy, and possibly another girl after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean's mama* 
I hope you are feeling better. I was hoping that you could guess for me. I am due with my 2nd on June 6th. I have 1 son who is almost 18 mos. We are not going to find out the sex this time but I do have a inkling of what I think it is. I'm curious what you will predict.
Photos:
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...ncrtz/hair.jpg
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...z/PB230103.jpg

I'm going to guess you'll have another boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab80* 
I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. We just got over a stomache virus







:

I was hoping you would take a guess at the gender of my 2nd baby due in early June. Should be having an u/s in January to find out. We have DS who will be 14months this month.

Thanks









I'm getting girl vibes









I think she'll have a lot of hair and be pretty big, also.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countryduck* 
Here is a link to a pic:
http://comfycozydiapers.com/about_me

I have 1 son who just turned 2. I am twenty four years old and my husband is 38 years old. What further info do you need?

I can't wait to hear your response!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mhaddon* 
Oh! Ok, you can tell I'm new









Well then I would love a prediction!

Name is Melissa. I have a 2 year old boy and a 10 month old boy. I am due July 11th and don't know about a u/s.

Pic: http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...une2007025.jpg

Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzks26* 
My name is Susan and I'm 33. I have 2 little boys - Colin will be 4 on 12/15 and Will will be 2 on 12/20. I will have an NT scan on 12/28 - I will be a little over 12 weeks and another u/s between 18 and 20 weeks. My due date is July 8, 2008. Here is a pic of me and my DH:

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...isney_100a.jpg

Thanks!

I'm going to guess boy.







Also, are twins a possibility?


----------



## mommyddeville

Hi. I'm Denice, and I have 2 children. Sam will be 3 in January, and Abigail is almost 15 months. I just got a positive pregnancy test this morning, but I've known I'm pregnant for about a week know. I'm 26 and my husband is 24.

Here's a picture of me:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...urrent=dec.jpg

What do you think? I have a STRONG feeling one way.
Thanks!


----------



## lab80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting girl vibes









I think she'll have a lot of hair and be pretty big, also.

Thanks, DS was 8lbs 10oz, you think bigger than he was?


----------



## CTH3989

Hi. My name is Chelci and I would like for you to guess my child's gender. I am due in August. Here is a little info about me and my family. I am 18, DH, Anthony, is also 18. We have a 12 month old named Elijah.


----------



## sibelius

hi ananas!

i'm sorry to report that your guess was incorrect - we had a girl!

(just clarifying - i'm not sorry about the girl, just that i couldn't boost your percentage!)


----------



## Jen77in wa

Hi Ananas,
My name is Jennifer and I came across your thread after having not posted on here in a quite awhile, yet thought this would be fun to try. My husband and I are due with our second and last child on May 25th. We have a 2 yr old little boy. I am 30 and my husband is 36. Our ultrasound is January 8th, however we may have a surprise. I still can't help but wonder








Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## Tulafina

HI Ananas!

I would love for you to guess what we are having!!!
My name is Julie-25, my Dh is Marty-36...We have a 21 month old son Grayson.

Thanks! This is so cool!
Julie


----------



## Apple Girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm picking up girl vibes









I can't believe it - that's what we all thought too. Me, my mom, DH, both sisters - we all thought it was a girl... but the ultrasound today showed that he is definitely a boy! I'm very surprised!


----------



## crazyeight

are you also guessing whether someone is pg? i think i am physicing myself out (up?) i don't know. i don't want to do a pg test yet just cause i just don't wanna.....but i want to know! lol. weird i know. i wish i remember the test then just jump to being 3 months. not cause of symptons or any bad things though.
i am 22, dh just turned 23 and my kids are in my sig.


----------



## bgbear624

Hi there! I just wanted to let you know that we had our u/s and it's a girl! I know you are keeping track of your predictions, so I wanted to let you know. (You predicted a boy).

Thanks for the fun prediction though!


----------



## [email protected]

Well no baby this time I was hopping you was right no baby started af today a day early, strange for me but it is true. so do you see my having a baby anytime soon cant wait to here from you.


----------



## barefootpoetry

Hey Kiana! What do you think I'm having? Is it too early for you to tell?

This is Jill, BTW.


----------



## slnkl

can you guess what i'm having? i know i'm due sometime in april. i'm going in monday for my check up and that's when they'll tell me when i'm due.


----------



## peacefullone

sure! you can guess mine, if you'd like







I'm curious what you'd say


----------



## TinyBabyBean

100 pages!!!

i have a soon to be sister in law who thinks she may be pregnant now. can you take a guess for her? if she isn't pregnant now can you see when she will be and sex of the baby?

her name is jessica, dad is called chino but real name roberto. dad has two children from a previous relationship. miah is 10 and jeremiah is his son age 5. jessica and chino have one daughter together, isabella and she is 4. i don't have a pic on here. please let me know if you need one.


----------



## texaspeach

Could you guess for me?

I'm due in august. I'm 25 (will be 26 when baby is born) DH is 34. no other babies


----------



## Gina8713

Well We had the original ultrasound, and we were given a 60% chance it was a girl. The 3D/4D confirmed it... GIRL. So wrong for me

BUT since this post we did get placement of two other foster sons.....


----------



## babyfarrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









You were right it's a GIRL!!!! we just got our big sonogram today and they confirmed that it's a girl. Well done ananas! You also guestimated that it would arrive right around it's due date and that it was a slender and long baby, I'll update you on that too when it arrives in May. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ananas

Just to let you all know- I'm on vacation until Saturday (probably Sunday actually) and won't be around much.


----------



## aparna16

Dear Ananas,
You were RIGHT! We are having a baby girl!!!!







Can you pick anything else abt the baby? Color? Weight? Big or small? etc...etc... Please!

THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## abbiesmommy05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









You were right, we're having a baby girl! Thanks again!


----------



## lorelei

Hi Ananas!
I would love for you to guess for me.
I'm 25, dh will be 34 on Christmas eve, dd1 is 5, and dd2 turns 4 in January.
EDD for our little bean is 24 July.
Thanks!
Shai


----------



## UllaBulla

My name is Keri and I am due August 10/08
my photo can be found from the link below. (long blond hair)
I will most likely have one ultrasound when I will be sure to know the sex. (20+ weeks?)








I have one son 2.5, I will be 28 when baby is born, my DH will be 32.

This is fun!
Thanks!


----------



## kwilki8

Just wanted to let you know that your guess of a girl was incorrect for me; it's a boy (very definitely so!).

I hope you're enjoying your vacation!


----------



## Mags3333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I was picking up that she'd be 4 when the next was born, so that sounds about right to me.









You're right! Had my U/S yesterday and it is definitey a girl! Thanks again!


----------



## Mags3333

Whoops, I guess that wasn't my message I quoted...sorry!


----------



## slnkl

can you guess mine?


----------



## annd429

Hi Ananas~ just letting you know that you guessed right for me. We are expecting a little girl. Thank you. annd429


----------



## JBarco

I would like for you to guess for me. This is our first baby due May 26, 2008. There are pictures at www.myspace.com/jenandjohnny

Thank you,
Jennifer


----------



## jeromysangel

Well just wanted to let you know your guess was wrong for me. We are infact having another little boy. So that makes 3 boys for us.
We are going to have another child later on down the road, or should i say try and have another child later on down the road, maybe i'll get my little girl then.. hehe..
We have no ideas about names, so if you see anything at all, please let me know! Any suggestions would be great.
So if you ever see me having a little baby girl, holler at me.. hehe...
Take Care hun and this is a lot of fun reading everybody's guesses and answeres!!
Crystal
Mom to 2 boys and 1 more on the way!!


----------



## adon

well, the guess for gender was wrong. i had a girl!! but your date was right! mabel was born on the 23rd.


----------



## Tizzy

Ah ha! finally found the thread









Can you guess for me?
Due May 30th-June 1st.
I should find out on Friday but won't say until you guess


----------



## Spencersmom

Hi Ananas~ just letting you know that you were right and the string test was wrong. Ultrasound at 22 weeks today showed a little GIRL! Thanks for much for this. It's been fun reading all the posts and your predictions. You have quite a gift. Take care.


----------



## orangemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









Thank you for guessing but I am having a girl.


----------



## Molliejo

You were right!!! It's a girl!!!


----------



## LittleRockstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









You're right. Confirmed by ultrasound yesterday.


----------



## SumnerRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Cautiously saying you are right! Ultrasound today showed girl bits! We will know for sure at my 20 week anatomy scan in 3 weeks!!


----------



## jvickers82

Hello - just an update. A few weeks ago you guessed boy for me. The u/s was today and it is a girl!!! Thanks for guessing anyways!


----------



## MrsWhatsit

Hello there,

Just wanted to update--you guessed boy for me, and I indeed had a boy...but I lost him last week at 14 weeks.







If you have any "vibes" as to whether I will be able to have a baby someday, I'd love to hear about it. Thanks.


----------



## maryteresa

Just wanted to update...I had my u/s today and it looks like a girl.


----------



## jlwhite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









You were right!!! Ultrasound today was 100% positively obvious, another little man is on his way!!!

Jen


----------



## saslewis11

You were right for me...We're having another little *BOY!*


----------



## JunebugsMom

I'm due around July 13th. We'll be having and U/S in March, I believe.


----------



## *Isra*

ananas~ Im not sure if you're still giving predictions..but I'd love one!

EDD: 8-25-08 TIA!


----------



## krisalee

I'd love for you to give me your guess. I'm due in late August, 08.

Thanks, and I look forward to your reply!


----------



## smokeylo

Me! Me! Due late Feb. Here are some pics.


----------



## SheBear

Just wanted to confirm your guess for our baby....you guessed girl, and Bethany Alatha was born on Thursday!


----------



## MunchkinsMommy2006

Nice work!!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzks26* 
My name is Susan and I'm 33. I have 2 little boys - Colin will be 4 on 12/15 and Will will be 2 on 12/20. I will have an NT scan on 12/28 - I will be a little over 12 weeks and another u/s between 18 and 20 weeks. My due date is July 8, 2008. Here is a pic of me and my DH:

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...isney_100a.jpg

Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missmurph81* 
my friend had me go on here she said you guessed her gender, I am due 7-14-08 i was wondering if you can guess mine
my birthdate is 9-8-81 and my husband's is 9-15-81 i have a 5 year old daughter her birthday is 2-23-02

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlnielsen* 
IT'S A GIRL!!! I couldn't be happier, thank you sooo much for guessing!

If you have any other thoughts about this little girl (when she'll come, labor, etc!) I would love to hear them! I'm already pretty sure she'll be another redhead!







And do you see more children for us in the future? Thank you so much for your time, you are amazing!!

And congratulations and best of luck to you!!!!!







:

I think she'll be a little early. Not *too* early, but probably a week or two. I think she'll be small, but long.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nlh4444* 
I am due April 18th, no ultrasounds. What do you think? Thanks









I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babymom24* 
I would love for you to guess mine. We have 3 kids already and as always, the fouth is a surprise







. I am due April 19. Thanks!

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyddeville* 
Hi. I'm Denice, and I have 2 children. Sam will be 3 in January, and Abigail is almost 15 months. I just got a positive pregnancy test this morning, but I've known I'm pregnant for about a week know. I'm 26 and my husband is 24.

Here's a picture of me:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...urrent=dec.jpg

What do you think? I have a STRONG feeling one way.
Thanks!

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab80* 
Thanks, DS was 8lbs 10oz, you think bigger than he was?

Probably right around the same size- I'm thinking maybe 8 and a half.


----------



## Yaniris

Just wanted to let you know that you guess girl but in both ultra sound 13 weeks and 16 weeks is a boy! I'm so happy you were wrong because I really wanted a boy but thanks for your guess.


----------



## VaMountainMomma

Hey from your DDC!

I'm due around the first week of July, and am 12.5 weeks pregnant. Here's a picture I snapped yesterday http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...inMom/125w.jpg

I have a really strong feeling, and was wondering if you are getting the same vibe.









(BTW, no ultrasounds here, so we'll have to wait until July to find out!)


----------



## Spark

Oh, Ananas, I'm so glad you're still sharing your blessings with us.









I'm from your DDC. You knew before that there was another pregnancy for me, I was wondering you could see who's in my belly.









Here are some belly shots of me from our DDC. I'm 11w,3d today.

Here's a picture of me at 11weeks, 6 days.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2191/...0f0fc368d8.jpg


----------



## mommy2naomi

I'd love your guess....
I'm 29 and expecting my second May 1st. DD was born on 2/24/06.

Thanks!

Just added some pictures of us...
http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/1Zh1Wv


----------



## SamuraiMom

Ooooh, what are am I having???? No u/s due Feb 25. My little ones are pretty intuitive with their mama, but ds/5 says its a boy and dd/3 "wants" a girl, but she told me the other day she is sure its a boy. I have had so many dreams, in the last few weeks especially, that he's a she. I'll link a pic in a bit!

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...yPicture-1.jpg

Thanks!!!


----------



## spirit4ever

Sure!!!

I'm 9 weeks pregnant, not sure how to post a picture though!

Thanks!


----------



## Quindin

Well, you guessed the day correctly - Our baby was born December 24th

But we had a *GIRL* !!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









I'm thinking he'll be born close to Christmas. I'm thinking maybe either the day before or the day after.


----------



## pdxmomazon

You guessed a girl for me, though I don't see my name on the list. My wife opened her final secret Christmas present this morning and we found out that we are indeed having a *GIRL!*

Yippee!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTH3989* 
Hi. My name is Chelci and I would like for you to guess my child's gender. I am due in August. Here is a little info about me and my family. I am 18, DH, Anthony, is also 18. We have a 12 month old named Elijah.

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen77in wa* 
Hi Ananas,
My name is Jennifer and I came across your thread after having not posted on here in a quite awhile, yet thought this would be fun to try. My husband and I are due with our second and last child on May 25th. We have a 2 yr old little boy. I am 30 and my husband is 36. Our ultrasound is January 8th, however we may have a surprise. I still can't help but wonder








Thanks, Jennifer

I'm thinking girl...I'm also thinking she'll have blonde hair?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tulafina* 
HI Ananas!

I would love for you to guess what we are having!!!
My name is Julie-25, my Dh is Marty-36...We have a 21 month old son Grayson.

Thanks! This is so cool!
Julie

I'm getting girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhinderliter* 
are you also guessing whether someone is pg? i think i am physicing myself out (up?) i don't know. i don't want to do a pg test yet just cause i just don't wanna.....but i want to know! lol. weird i know. i wish i remember the test then just jump to being 3 months. not cause of symptons or any bad things though.
i am 22, dh just turned 23 and my kids are in my sig.

What did you find out?







I'm sensing that you have a girl around you and she'll be coming shortly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootpoetry* 
Hey Kiana! What do you think I'm having? Is it too early for you to tell?

This is Jill, BTW.









Jill!














:

I've been guessing this one's a girl for ages now


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slnkl* 
can you guess what i'm having? i know i'm due sometime in april. i'm going in monday for my check up and that's when they'll tell me when i'm due.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacefullone* 
sure! you can guess mine, if you'd like







I'm curious what you'd say









Is there any possibility of twins? I'm picking up on twin boys.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyBabyBean* 
100 pages!!!

i have a soon to be sister in law who thinks she may be pregnant now. can you take a guess for her? if she isn't pregnant now can you see when she will be and sex of the baby?

her name is jessica, dad is called chino but real name roberto. dad has two children from a previous relationship. miah is 10 and jeremiah is his son age 5. jessica and chino have one daughter together, isabella and she is 4. i don't have a pic on here. please let me know if you need one.

If she's not already pregnant, I think she'll get pregnant with a girl very shortly.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
Could you guess for me?

I'm due in august. I'm 25 (will be 26 when baby is born) DH is 34. no other babies

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aparna16* 
Dear Ananas,
You were RIGHT! We are having a baby girl!!!!







Can you pick anything else abt the baby? Color? Weight? Big or small? etc...etc... Please!

THANK YOU AGAIN!

I'm seeing a short baby. I don't think she'll weigh too much (thinking 7 something pounds), but I think she'll be pretty stocky because she won't be too long. Thinking maybe blonde hair, and green eyes? I also think she'll be a bit late.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorelei* 
Hi Ananas!
I would love for you to guess for me.
I'm 25, dh will be 34 on Christmas eve, dd1 is 5, and dd2 turns 4 in January.
EDD for our little bean is 24 July.
Thanks!
Shai

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UllaBulla* 
My name is Keri and I am due August 10/08
my photo can be found from the link below. (long blond hair)
I will most likely have one ultrasound when I will be sure to know the sex. (20+ weeks?)








I have one son 2.5, I will be 28 when baby is born, my DH will be 32.

This is fun!
Thanks!

You have an adorable family! I think you're having a girl


----------



## spirit4ever

I figured it out how to add pictures!!!!! So what are we having? I'm 9 weeks pregnant.. we have 2 boys, 5 and 3!

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...drs60th052.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...myandjosh1.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...myandisaac.jpg


----------



## cherrys14701_20

you were RIGHT! were having a little boy!


----------



## slnkl

can you guess what i'm having? i'll be due sometime in april.


----------



## slnkl

can you guess what i'm having and what the outcome of it will look like? i'll be due sometime in april.


----------



## barefootpoetry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Jill!














:

I've been guessing this one's a girl for ages now









I sure hope you're right!







I am deliberately giving myself girl vibes and referring to it as "she" so I can convince it to be the gender I want.


----------



## broodymama

I'm having a little surprise coming sometime in late July or early August. I already have a 3 year old DS and a 17 month old DD. I don't have very many recent pictures of myself, here I am at Halloween nursing one of my little dragons.


----------



## Scalpel

hey this sounds fun......is it too early for your magical vibes? ok well my dp is 36 years old and our first baby! Due early september! Whadya think?

Here is a pic of my dp with our fur babies!!!

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...IMG_0045-1.jpg


----------



## wendy1221

I'm due in late July. Have any guesses for me? Any weight, etc, gueses, too?


----------



## pauletoy

Please, please can you tell me what baby #4 will be. My 5 year old announced this pregnancy and the gender to her class before I even knew I was expecting and I am dying to know if some else gets the same vibe she did.

I am 33. DH is 35. Kiddos are in my sig.

Thank you so much.

Tonja


----------



## EthansMom

Guess mine too if you don't mind? I want to see if your vibe matches mine....
Due end of Aug 2008.
Thanks!


----------



## krisalee

I think you missed me before- you sure are popular, lol!

I'm Kristie, my DH is James, and our kiddos are in my siggy. I have pretty strong vibes about the gender, and I'd love for you to give me your guess. I'm due late August, 08.

Thanks!


----------



## meredyth0315

Ooh ooh, take a guess at mine as well!!! I'm due around August 25th, and I've got the boy vibe going on with this babe







Thanks mama!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I was hopeing you was right about my litle man coming to me af showed up on 12-14. I was wanting to know do you see him coming to me any time soon. I had a dream a few days ago and I was at the dr. office and he said the baby is in the right place , could this be a sign my little man is coming to me. I feel like dreams have a meaning of something not the bad ones they are just the fear or things that bother us but the good dreams we have have a meaning or purpose for us in our life. Sorry to bother you. I hope all is well has is your little bean doing?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBarco* 
I would like for you to guess for me. This is our first baby due May 26, 2008. There are pictures at www.myspace.com/jenandjohnny

Thank you,
Jennifer

I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeromysangel* 
Well just wanted to let you know your guess was wrong for me. We are infact having another little boy. So that makes 3 boys for us.
We are going to have another child later on down the road, or should i say try and have another child later on down the road, maybe i'll get my little girl then.. hehe..
We have no ideas about names, so if you see anything at all, please let me know! Any suggestions would be great.
So if you ever see me having a little baby girl, holler at me.. hehe...
Take Care hun and this is a lot of fun reading everybody's guesses and answeres!!
Crystal
Mom to 2 boys and 1 more on the way!!

J names came to me first..Jason, Jacob, Joshua. Cole also came to me.

I definitely think you'll have a baby girl at some point


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little grey mare* 
Ah ha! finally found the thread









Can you guess for me?
Due May 30th-June 1st.
I should find out on Friday but won't say until you guess









Sorry I'm a little late- I'm going to say boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsWhatsit* 
Hello there,

Just wanted to update--you guessed boy for me, and I indeed had a boy...but I lost him last week at 14 weeks.







If you have any "vibes" as to whether I will be able to have a baby someday, I'd love to hear about it. Thanks.

Oh, mama, I'm so sorry







I think you will definitely have a boy again, and I think you'll have a girl after that.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JunebugsMom* 
I'm due around July 13th. We'll be having and U/S in March, I believe.

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Xpcting#3

My name is Katy, I'm 39, with a 3 year old boy, a 1 year old boy, and expecting our third child - due June 17th. We'll have an ultrasound in March.
What do you think? I'm kind of surrounded by boy energy, it seems!


----------



## tarikzmomma

Ananas,

You are wonderful to donate your time like this...and oh so correct on my prediction.... I had my ultrasound the 26th and the baby is a girl!

Melissa!







:


----------



## zonapellucida

Go ahead--I am not going to find out until birth


----------



## impatientlywaiting

Hello I'm hoping you can predict for me when my husband and I will conceive our next child or if I'm pregnant right now and what we will be having! I am 24 and DH is 26. We have a 4 year old daughter. Thank you so much!


----------



## CanadianMaple

This sounds like fun! I'm 29 and due in April. We didn't find out the gender during the ultrasound but I figured I would post my last belly pic and my ultrasound pic (profile)

Belly- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e/IMG_0163.jpg

Ultrasound- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...y3internet.jpg


----------



## sapphire_chan

Due in August, not planning any ultrasounds, all kinds of curious to see what you guess.


----------



## mistyryan

hi ya could you guess me please im due the first of September 2008 and am hoping my little bundle stay there till then hate the early stages so much worry

i will have an us to see what im having probably around the 20 week mark!
for the picture does it have to be one of me pregnant now or any picture

Thanks Niamh


----------



## Bella Catalina

We're not finding out with this one. DS (20mths) is very consistent with one gender... I'd love to know if that is the vibe you get, too!

Baby is due 08-16-08... can't find a picture, sorry.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Isra** 
ananas~ Im not sure if you're still giving predictions..but I'd love one!

EDD: 8-25-08 TIA!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krisalee* 
I'd love for you to give me your guess. I'm due in late August, 08.

Thanks, and I look forward to your reply!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Me! Me! Due late Feb. Here are some pics.

Is there any possible way you're having twins? I know you'd know by now, I just keep picking up on it.

Anyway, though, I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VaMountainMomma* 
Hey from your DDC!

I'm due around the first week of July, and am 12.5 weeks pregnant. Here's a picture I snapped yesterday http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...inMom/125w.jpg

I have a really strong feeling, and was wondering if you are getting the same vibe.









(BTW, no ultrasounds here, so we'll have to wait until July to find out!)

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Oh, Ananas, I'm so glad you're still sharing your blessings with us.









I'm from your DDC. You knew before that there was another pregnancy for me, I was wondering you could see who's in my belly.









Here are some belly shots of me from our DDC. I'm 11w,3d today.

Here's a picture of me at 11weeks, 6 days.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2191/...0f0fc368d8.jpg

Well, I for one am in the "You're definitely having multiples" club







I think twin boys.

For now though, we'll just say boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2naomi* 
I'd love your guess....
I'm 29 and expecting my second May 1st. DD was born on 2/24/06.

Thanks!

Just added some pictures of us...
http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/1Zh1Wv

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
Ooooh, what are am I having???? No u/s due Feb 25. My little ones are pretty intuitive with their mama, but ds/5 says its a boy and dd/3 "wants" a girl, but she told me the other day she is sure its a boy. I have had so many dreams, in the last few weeks especially, that he's a she. I'll link a pic in a bit!

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...yPicture-1.jpg

Thanks!!!

I'm with your kids on this one...gotta say boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spirit4ever* 
Sure!!!

I'm 9 weeks pregnant, not sure how to post a picture though!

Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## lorelei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing boy









I'll let you know when we find out. That would make DH's day! lol
Thanks!!!


----------



## Spark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well, I for one am in the "You're definitely having multiples" club







I think twin boys.

For now though, we'll just say boy

















Thanks! I actually read this post at about 4:30 this morning after being up for an hour feeling movement... that I just couldn't think one baby would be capable of, the day after I cracked TWO eggs with twin yolks for breakfast... Then, I come here & see our famous Ananas is in the multiple club!









Thank you so much for doing these! It's such fun.









We're going to peek at the contents of my uterus sometime in February. So, I'll update then!


----------



## SamuraiMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm with your kids on this one...gotta say boy









Thank you mama, we shall see!


----------



## wendy1221

You skipped me!


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy.







I am picking up on a girl for a later time, though.

Wrong for me.







It's a girl according to the U/S. Thanks for guessing! It was so fun.


----------



## jlnielsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think she'll be a little early. Not *too* early, but probably a week or two. I think she'll be small, but long.

Thanks! I don't know if it's wishful thinking or mother's intuition (I knew exactly what day I would go into labor with my son and was right.. at my hubby's sisters wedding *lol*), but I've been feeling that she'll make her grand entrance a bit early too!


----------



## EthansMom

I believe I was overlooked as well....
I don't know how to post a picture, due end of Aug. 2008


----------



## CourtneyATW

I would LOVE for you to guess what I am having. I will not be finding out until birth, around 8.26.08, but I like to guess and have others guess! That's the fun of not finding out!

I have a photo at my family website... I will PM you...


----------



## smokeylo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Is there any possible way you're having twins? I know you'd know by now, I just keep picking up on it.

Anyway, though, I'm going to guess boy

















: No, we're pretty sure there's only one kiddo in there. I do have extensive nanny experience with twins, though, so maybe you're picking up on that (I've worked with four or five sets!).

Boy is my guess, too!!







Thanks!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Any guess for me? I am due in August. Do you need a picture?


----------



## MOMOF4BOYS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I do see a girl being your last child.


Thanks. So do you think our next baby is going to be our last? And wen do you see her coming?


----------



## broodymama

I'm another late July or early August mama with you.







I have a 3 year old DS and a 17 month old DD, any guesses on this one?


----------



## mamatosaskia

Hi Ananas:

I thought I would check in after my 12 week ultrasound to see if you are getting the same vibe for me? You guessed girl for me and I have had two very vivid dreams about this baby being a girl, with blonde hair and chubby cheeks!

At my 12 week scan the tech said if she had to guess she would say boy, but I am not so sure. What are you seeing?

Thanks!

Jacqueline


----------



## *knittingmomma*

You were right for us, another girl!


----------



## audy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm not really picking up on a pregnancy at the moment- though there definitely is at least another boy and a girl out there for you. I'm picturing the little boy to have darker coloring than your DS.

You're absolutely gorgeous, btw. You look a lot like a friend of mine.


You were right no baby then, but I'm 2 weeks late! What about now?
http://epaullow.com/main.php


----------



## mistyryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistyryan* 
hi ya could you guess me please im due the first of September 2008 and am hoping my little bundle stay there till then hate the early stages so much worry

i will have an us to see what im having probably around the 20 week mark!
for the picture does it have to be one of me pregnant now or any picture

Thanks Niamh









hi I think you missed me if your getting any vibes let me know please
Thanks Niamh


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I'm having a little surprise coming sometime in late July or early August. I already have a 3 year old DS and a 17 month old DD. I don't have very many recent pictures of myself, here I am at Halloween nursing one of my little dragons.

I'm thinking boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scalpel* 
hey this sounds fun......is it too early for your magical vibes? ok well my dp is 36 years old and our first baby! Due early september! Whadya think?

Here is a pic of my dp with our fur babies!!!

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...IMG_0045-1.jpg

I'm getting girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
I'm due in late July. Have any guesses for me? Any weight, etc, gueses, too?

I'm thinking boy...probably around 8ish pounds, light coloring, and I'm thinking brownish hair. Green eyes.


----------



## wendy1221

darn! Another boy! ROFL! But if I do have an 8lb baby, I will be very surprised.


----------



## slgt

EDD is 2/17 or 2/18, you can see some pictures of me here. I'm curious what you think - so far, everyone who knows me has had one distinct reaction.


----------



## ~Megan~

I'm curious what you think!

Not due till August 18-20th though I've always gone at least 2 weeks earlier.

This will be my third child.

here is a recent picture of dh and me.


----------



## VaMountainMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl









Hmm, I was actually getting very strong vibes in the opposite way. You don't see twins for me, too, do you?







I guess we'll have to wait until July!

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Bella Catalina

here is a pic of me.

Baby is due 08/16; my toddler is very convinced of one gender and I am not sure either way.

Thanks ananas!


----------



## snhbfpin2006

I'm due on 08/08/08! Would love to know your thoughts on gender. We did not find out with my first, wanted to wait, but I think this time I may have an US at 20-24 weeks. Incidentally, the Chinese calendar for gender prediction was wrong with him.









There are photos of me in a slideshow at http://www.myspace.com/inkintheveins but none are since I got pregnant right now -- maybe I'll go update them now.

Thanks so much for any ideas!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I thought I would bump my original request, I think I was skipped.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanadianMaple* 
This sounds like fun! I'm 29 and due in April. We didn't find out the gender during the ultrasound but I figured I would post my last belly pic and my ultrasound pic (profile)

Belly- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e/IMG_0163.jpg

Ultrasound- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...y3internet.jpg


----------



## adamsfam07

Ananas...you guessed a little girl for me way back on page 46 or so and I just wanted to let you know that we found out yesterday...It's a Girl!







Thank you. Atara


----------



## Jen77in wa

Hi ananas- thank you for your reply- now we will have to wait and see! If you have time and any vibes on weight, date of delivery, length of labor, etc that would fun! Thanks again.


----------



## boodafli

i'll play! i'm due mid-august. there are pix in my blog link below.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
Please, please can you tell me what baby #4 will be. My 5 year old announced this pregnancy and the gender to her class before I even knew I was expecting and I am dying to know if some else gets the same vibe she did.

I am 33. DH is 35. Kiddos are in my sig.

Thank you so much.

Tonja

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EthansMom* 
Guess mine too if you don't mind? I want to see if your vibe matches mine....
Due end of Aug 2008.
Thanks!

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Ooh ooh, take a guess at mine as well!!! I'm due around August 25th, and I've got the boy vibe going on with this babe







Thanks mama!!!

Yup, I've got the boy vibe too


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xpcting#3* 
My name is Katy, I'm 39, with a 3 year old boy, a 1 year old boy, and expecting our third child - due June 17th. We'll have an ultrasound in March.
What do you think? I'm kind of surrounded by boy energy, it seems!









I'm thinking girl for this one







Is there any possibility of twins? Or could there possibly have been twins to begin with?


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Go ahead--I am not going to find out until birth

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *impatientlywaiting* 
Hello I'm hoping you can predict for me when my husband and I will conceive our next child or if I'm pregnant right now and what we will be having! I am 24 and DH is 26. We have a 4 year old daughter. Thank you so much!

I think you'll get pregnant with a girl fairly soon


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanadianMaple* 
This sounds like fun! I'm 29 and due in April. We didn't find out the gender during the ultrasound but I figured I would post my last belly pic and my ultrasound pic (profile)

Belly- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e/IMG_0163.jpg

Ultrasound- http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...y3internet.jpg


I'm thinking boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Due in August, not planning any ultrasounds, all kinds of curious to see what you guess.

I'm getting boy vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistyryan* 
hi ya could you guess me please im due the first of September 2008 and am hoping my little bundle stay there till then hate the early stages so much worry

i will have an us to see what im having probably around the 20 week mark!
for the picture does it have to be one of me pregnant now or any picture

Thanks Niamh









I'm going to guess girl









It can be any picture.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
We're not finding out with this one. DS (20mths) is very consistent with one gender... I'd love to know if that is the vibe you get, too!

Baby is due 08-16-08... can't find a picture, sorry.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## Naomismom

I had my u/s today. It is a boy!

(original guess was a girl)


----------



## [email protected]

I do not know if seem my post wish you was right
I was hopeing you was right about my litle man coming to me af showed up on 12-14. I was wanting to know do you see him coming to me any time soon. I had a dream a few days ago and I was at the dr. office and he said the baby is in the right place , could this be a sign my little man is coming to me. I feel like dreams have a meaning of something not the bad ones they are just the fear or things that bother us but the good dreams we have have a meaning or purpose for us in our life. Sorry to bother you. I hope all is well has is your little bean doing?

[email protected] is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message I think you over looked me I know you are busy sorry to be a bother


----------



## SuperKitten

Hi, We're due around August 28th with our first baby







Since we had an IUI with injectibles, and my second beta seemed to be pretty high, the doctor thinks it could be twins as well. We won't find out until next Thursday if it's multiples or not though.


----------



## Amohler0905

Just stopping in- you guessed girl for us in the beginning of November and we had our U/S today and it's ALL boy =) Thanks for the guess though!


----------



## Bella Catalina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 

Quote:

Originally Posted by Bella Catalina
We're not finding out with this one. DS (20mths) is very consistent with one gender... I'd love to know if that is the vibe you get, too!

Baby is due 08-16-08... can't find a picture, sorry.
I'm thinking girl









DS is definitely saying girl.... I hope you're right mama! Thanks for the reply


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting boy vibes









Drat.* Me too. And that's what the gender prediction chart thing says.

*I just know that a girl would be easier to have first.


----------



## EthansMom

Thanks for the reply...
The vibes I was getting was girl and my dd said girl right away too. But then again she mentions a boy and a girl...twins. Who knows? I will keep you updated!
Thanks!


----------



## pauletoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









Well, I am not surprised. My DD announced to her class "We are having a baby and it's a Boy". This was before I knew I was expecting. With our last DD she told everyone matter of facting she was getting a baby girl. Maybe she has "the gift" like you.

I'll let you know when the baby gets here.

Thanks for predicting and thanks for the boy vibes.


----------



## mistyryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









It can be any picture.

thats what the chinease chart said as well plus ive been thinking that my self either way though its all good here is the pictures let me know if they don't work
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w...res%20of%20me/

thanks for taking the time to guess


----------



## impatientlywaiting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll get pregnant with a girl fairly soon









You were right with the fairly soon. I took a test a couple days ago and I'm pg!!!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
Any guess for me? I am due in August. Do you need a picture?

I think that I was missed


----------



## peacefullone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Is there any possibility of twins? I'm picking up on twin boys.

not that I know of. though I have felt movement since 11 weeks along. and at the midwife appointment when I was 14 weeks along, she thought I measured big. and she said it was a bit early to be feeling such frequent movements. So she thought I was wrong in my concieve date. But there's no way I could be, since I was charting and watching my fertility signals. She said twins could be another possibility. though I'm hoping we have a daughter. I'm getting a sonogram on January 24th. I'll let you know what that says. because I'll also ask them about the sex there.


----------



## zoeyzoo

To the OP, I hope you're still guessing...

I'm due on May 24.


----------



## hyz

ananas, can you guess for me?







I'm 27, due 7/29 by my count (although OB rounded to 8/1), DH is 36, and this will be our first. I expect to get an US at 20 weeks, and find out the sex then. Here are a few pics of us:

Informal (with the pups)
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/...dae50902_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...350394de_o.jpg

Formal (wedding--the only place I had good full body shots and close-ups of myself online, in case that helps)
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1171/...620479ed7a.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1236/...eb47a30ed8.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1138/...74caef4810.jpg

I don't have any pg pics online yet, but I guess you're saying that doesn't make a difference, so...


----------



## SMR

can you guess for me? There are pics on myspace link below!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## lil_kim_14

Had our u/s on the 26th and it's a GIRL!!

(original guess was boy)


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CourtneyATW* 
I would LOVE for you to guess what I am having. I will not be finding out until birth, around 8.26.08, but I like to guess and have others guess! That's the fun of not finding out!

I have a photo at my family website... I will PM you...

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
Any guess for me? I am due in August. Do you need a picture?

I'm guessing girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I'm another late July or early August mama with you.







I have a 3 year old DS and a 17 month old DD, any guesses on this one?

I'm thinking boy


----------



## salt_phoenix

NOT a boy, it's a girl... she's not here yet, but i'm stuck in the hospital with PROM
maybe that was the intensity you mentioned!

thanks!!!!


----------



## bobandjess99

UPDATE!!!

I just wanted to update that the guess was INcorrect! I had a baby BOY on Dec 29th.
(It surprised the heck out of ALL of us, everyone really did think it was a girl......)


----------



## Jen77in wa

Hi Ananas- You guessed a blonde haired baby girl, so we will have to wait until late May to find out. I am due May 25th. If you have any other vibes such as weight, delivery date and length of labor, it would be fun to know. My son was 8 days early. I hope this one isn't late! Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think she's having a boy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
So does she! So do I!







Can't wait to see if we're right.







: Thanks again, Ananas.

You were right for my best friend! She found out today that she's having a BOY!


----------



## audy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audy82* 
You were right no baby then, but I'm 2 weeks late! What about now?
http://epaullow.com/main.php


I AM pregnant! Can you give me any hints? I'm feeling girly but I felt that with my son too!


----------



## Lorette

Hi Ananas,
Can you guess for me? My edd is July 8th and I have a 29 month old ds. I won't be having any U/S. I am in the July DDC.
Thank you,
Lorette


----------



## jsmith2279

Just wanted to let you know that you were right in your guess! It's a boy!


----------



## Monkimomma

If you are still guessing, I'd love to hear your prediction. EDD Sept 1st


----------



## GentleBirth

I'd love it if you would guess for me too!! My edd is about 9/16. Thanks!


----------



## ShannonMamato3

Hi Ananas, my last post got overlooked but I wanted to see if you had any predictions about Danica's size and if she is going to have hair and what color. I think she is going to be small and bald lol.

Also my sister in law is pregnant and due 9/1/08 and her last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage in December of 2005 (she was due 8/26/06) So I am wondering if this is going to be a healthy pregnancy and if so what sex you see her having? Thanks.

You can see pictures of me and my children on my myspace www.myspace.com/shannonkor and my sister in law is on my tops friends as Frog Princess.


----------



## YoungMomma2be

Im 19, and this is my first child, heres a picture of me, www.myspace.com/__fallingintoyou Can you guess what im having!? Im due in August.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
EDD is 2/17 or 2/18, you can see some pictures of me here. I'm curious what you think - so far, everyone who knows me has had one distinct reaction.

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I'm curious what you think!

Not due till August 18-20th though I've always gone at least 2 weeks earlier.

This will be my third child.

here is a recent picture of dh and me.

I'm thinking girl


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
here is a pic of me.

Baby is due 08/16; my toddler is very convinced of one gender and I am not sure either way.

Thanks ananas!

I'm getting girl vibes


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snhbfpin2006* 
I'm due on 08/08/08! Would love to know your thoughts on gender. We did not find out with my first, wanted to wait, but I think this time I may have an US at 20-24 weeks. Incidentally, the Chinese calendar for gender prediction was wrong with him.









There are photos of me in a slideshow at http://www.myspace.com/inkintheveins but none are since I got pregnant right now -- maybe I'll go update them now.

Thanks so much for any ideas!

I'm going to guess boy


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanadianMaple* 
I thought I would bump my original request, I think I was skipped.









I had guessed boy for you


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boodafli* 
i'll play! i'm due mid-august. there are pix in my blog link below.

I'm going to guess girl for you


----------



## rach03

Ooh, can I play? I'm due late August, around the 24th. This is my 4th pregnancy, but will be my 2nd Earth baby. I have a 2.5 year old son. Here is a pic of me from 2 months ago (my most recent!) ---> PIC

eta: ultrasound will be in March


----------



## greenmom4

Ok, I'll play!

I'm 29 and pregnant with my 3rd, due August 16. No u/s this time. I have a 4 year old little boy and a 2 year old little girl.

Here's a fairly recent picture - That's as much as I'm in pictures anymore!
Thanks!


----------



## LittleBean77

I am 26 pregnant with my second. My DD is 15 months. I don't have a picutre but if needed I can figure out how to post one? We will be having an u/s Feb 19....
Thanks!


----------



## momma2babygirls

I would love for you to take a guess for me. I am due July 2nd and will have an ultrasound the middle of Feb. Thanks


----------



## ChristyL

Found out baby's gender today, and you were right!

It's a girl!


----------



## MelissaNJ

I had my ultrasound 12/19 and we are having a boy! I was really hoping those girl vibes would come true!!!! No dresses this time either







.

Thanks for the guess, though!


----------



## SMR

Hi, can I get a guess please? I think my other post got overlooked. THANKS!!


----------



## Billie

We are having a BOY!!








Thanks Ananas!


----------



## guestmama9920

I hope you say girl for us


----------



## ashaid123

I'd love for you to guess mine! I have 3 yr. old twin boys and I'm 15 weeks with number 3. here's my most recent pic.
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...t=100_2910.jpg


----------



## bean's mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess you'll have another boy









You were right!!!! We had our ultrasound today and it is without a doubt a boy!!!!


----------



## Faithsmommy

Just dropping by to let you know you were right!!! We found out today it's a GIRL!!!!


----------



## ninelives

64% correct! So you're a LITTLE better than pure chance...


----------



## aishy

Another right guess for you. It's a boy!


----------



## lab80

Another correct guess. We are having a girl!


----------



## AmyK

Hi

I would love a guess. This is my 4th pregnancy (1m/c, 1 singleton, 1 set of twins...my siggy is old) and I am 37yr old. I am due at the end of July. I am not sure how to post a pic. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## truelife

I would love to hear your guess. I'm due at the end of August.


----------



## Minoh

I'd love to know what you see for me - I'm due late June with our second child.


----------



## 11yrsNoKid

I am due early Sept. 2008.... I have a long way to go before I find out what i'm having, but can't help but obsess over names and clothes. It would be nice to know what i'm having.


----------



## Kendra_

I'm sorry to say your guess was wrong as far as we know.. It looks pretty clear that I'm having twin boys!..


----------



## JorgieGirl

Hi! I'll let you take a stab.

I'm Jordan, due with #1 April 17th. Here is my 26 week belly pic from last week.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a43...cs/26weeks.jpg


----------



## BiscuitBaby

See if you can take a guess before my U/S this Thursday.









I am Nicole, 28, due with #3 June 21


----------



## pinkorchid2

I'm due at the end of March....30 weeks along right now. Any guesses?


----------



## jadeallyson

Hi! I would love for you to guess what I am having. I am due August 19, 2008, and will have a ultrasound the end of march to find out the gender. Need any other info?
Thanks!
Jade


----------



## healthykidsinNY

Hi Ananas. You took a guess for me a while back, and we had an u/s yesterday. You were CORRECT!! We are expecting a boy.


----------



## TSC2007

I had my big u/s two days ago....








:You were right it is a girl!!!!


----------



## TSC2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Your ultrasound made me say "Awww"







:

I'm guessing girl









You were right.... GIRL!:








:
















I wish I knew what she looks like....She is already a pound!!!


----------



## truelife

Is Ananas still around?


----------



## Jen77in wa

Ananas- we had our ultrasound- you were incorrect- its a boy!!! It was fun though. Our son will have a little buddy! Jennifer


----------



## Meglegs

Can you guess mine??


----------



## Meglegs

OH, I guess I was supposed to tell you when I am due. I am due on 8/28 and I won't find out till the end of March.


----------



## Astoria

Can you guess mine?

I'm due somewhere between Aug 11-13. I have 2 boys, aged 4.5 and 6.5. I don't have a recent (preggy) pic, but I can send you a pic of me if you want.


----------



## swissmiss2584

sure. I'm due July 23rd and I have an ultrasound around 20 weeks. I'm 13 weeks now.


----------



## Dawnyawn

I'd like you to guess mine if you don't mine

im 13 weeks pregnant. Due around July 22nd, 2008

I have pictures on my Myspace page

http://www.myspace.com/nymphetamine83

thank you VERY much


----------



## sselora

Your guess was correct! It's a girl!


----------



## strmis

ok, finding out tomorrow (unless his/her legs are crossed). For me you guessed twins and girls. I think there is only one in there because my tummy is so so tiny to be 16 weeks along. Just hoping everything is fine!


----------



## pbuttercwup

I went for a gender ultrasound on the 14th of january and you were correct! It is a girl, no boy bits for sure. So that makes 3 little girls







thanks for the guess. Now all we need is a name. take care


----------



## Ayame87

I would love it if you could guess for me!! I am due late late August and im like 9 weeks pregnant atm.

First time pregnancy.. My pic is in my sig!!

OR visit my myspace if you want more: www.myspace.com/ayame

Dunno when my u/s will be yet


----------



## chicasmama

I'd love a guess.....I'm due around Sept 18=here's a pic w/ me and my dd, before I got pregnant w/ this bean.
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...Oct2007095.jpg


----------



## strmis

Hi!

You guessed girl and twins... well, half right. Girl it is!!! Another psychic told me twins also, I think our angels presence is just so strong in our lives still.

BUT!!! you're gender guess is correct!







:


----------



## mesa

Hi! You predicted a GIRL for me, and you were right!! Just thought I'd update you.


----------



## LAHP100

Ooh, I'd love a guess! I'm only about 4-5 weeks along... EDD is around Sept. 24.
There's a picture in my signature, but it's a couple of years old. Do you need a newer one?

Thanks!


----------



## saffrondaisy

You were right! Ultrasound says we're having a girl. (of course we'll have to wait until June to find out for certain.)


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking light brown hair...maybe brown eyes but I can't really tell. I think she'll be a few days "late"...I see her being pretty big and chubby. I also see her being really calm and content after the birth, so I'm thinking it won't be too traumatic of a birth or anything.

You were right for me! Our baby girl was born unplanned unassisted this morning in our hallway - we didn't make it to the birth center!









She's a healthy 8 #, 5 oz and light brown hair - not very chubby, since she's 22" long. She's very calm and happy.


----------



## peacefullone

ananas...I think you said I'm pregnant with twins and at least one boy. I just had the sonogram yesterday. I am told I'm pregnant with a boy and only one baby. So you where right.







except being only one there. though they do hide sometimes. It would be wonderful if there was at least a girl in there hiding.


----------



## LolaK

Guess me, due Aug 7th.

Here is a pic of my belly:

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/h...m/DSCN0010.jpg

and just me and my boo I think before I was pregnant:

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/h...m/DSCN2915.jpg


----------



## maeby

I am due July 11th. We are having our gender mystery ultrasound on the 8th of February!

Guess away!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Can you guess for me now? I just found out I am expecting baby #5, due October 6th.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...mama/048-1.jpg


----------



## Amydoula

I was too traumatized to ask earlier in the month. I lost my baby so I can be removed. Thank you!


----------



## organicmommy

Ok can you do a guess on me? I just found out and am due in September sometime. I will have a dating US in the next couple weeks.

I have already had conficting guesses from people, a boy, a girl and also a set of b/g twins so whats your guess????


----------



## Aletheia

Ok... I want a guess too! I'm due August 21st and will be having an early ultrasound that should show the sex on the 12th of February (we're monitoring a dermoid cyst on an ovary so I have to have frequent u/s.)

Here's a pic of me and my DS taken a couple of months ago.

And my siggy has a link to a slide show (his birthdate) that has a few more of us in it.

yay!

ETA: We already are pretty sure there is only one in there. Thank goodness.


----------



## ryansma

I want to play!! I am due Aug 28th. There is a picture of me in my sig and here are some belly shots from 8 and 9 weeks.


----------



## Sheekara

If you are still offering guesses, I would be interested to know what yours is.

I'm due April 21st.


----------



## JennaW

I would love to know your guess, I have my own thoughts...would be curious to hear yours. I am due July 2, 2008.

Here is a link to mine and DH's wedding pics:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&id=589417334

We are having an ultrasound on 2/19/08

Thanks!


----------



## mrsc

Well I had my u/s this morning. We were certainly right.

It's a BOY!







:


----------



## lovingmommyhood

I had my 3D ultrasound... Still a girl!


----------



## audy82

Hi! You guessed boy for me last month, we just found out we are having twins due in late August, I'm only 2 months along, I love them so much and am worried about something happening to them. Here is a recent picture of my son and I. He has blue eyes and light brown hair, any insight on what the next ones will look like? The doctor suspects not identical twins but not sure. The father is white with green eyes, very tall, I am asian and white. Thank You!


----------



## naomieight

Just wanted to let you know that you were correct!!


----------



## btrswt22

I would love to know! Could you possibly tell me gender and gestation? I am 16 weeks today, due 7/17. U/S should hopefully be in the first week of March. Thanks!


----------



## Bjen614

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl, and I think she'll be born closer to your midwife's date









I had my u/s on tuesday and it's a boy! Thanks for guessing, it was fun!


----------



## truelife

Has anyone done a recent tally of ananas' accuracy?

Anyone know if ananas is still guessing?


----------



## truelife

Has anyone done a recent tally of ananas' accuracy?

Anyone know if ananas is still guessing?


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truelife* 
Has anyone done a recent tally of ananas' accuracy?

Anyone know if ananas is still guessing?









Not sure if ananas is still guessing....she hasn't updated her first post since 1/8.


----------



## Twwly

Hey Ananas,

If you're still guessing, I'd love for you to have a shot my way. We are not planning to find out the gender until birthday, in June.









Your first post mentions pictures, and there are lots of me (and my fam) at www.twwly.com and if you want a quick one, here's a link to one that looks most like ME. http://www.twwly.com/candid/images/IMG_4657copy.jpg

Thank you very much!


----------



## JennaW

I asked ananas if she is still doing the gender predictions in another thread and she said she is, I think shes just busy


----------



## mamascarlett

I would love a guess! I am due around August 21st.


----------



## elfinbaby

I just wanted to say that I had my 20 wk. u/s today and your guess is correct. It's a boy! I know u/s can sometimes be wrong but check this out - there's no way it's a girl.

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/j...sultsnd004.jpg

We'll have to wait until June but still - come on - that's a boy


----------



## Mamatolea

Guess me, guess me!!

DH and I knew right off the bat with DD that she was a she, but I think this one is a girl and he thinks(hopes!!) it is a boy!!

Here is my belly with Baby E in it:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...9/100_1420.jpg

And here is me and DD:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...elikemommy.jpg


----------



## Stayathomemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elfinbaby* 
I just wanted to say that I had my 20 wk. u/s today and your guess is correct. It's a boy! I know u/s can sometimes be wrong but check this out - there's no way it's a girl.

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/j...sultsnd004.jpg

We'll have to wait until June but still - come on - that's a boy









WOW NOW THAT IS A BIG BOY PART!! I have never seen an ultrasound with quite that clear of a picture.

I am sad to say that my second ultrasound proved the guess and my first ultrasound wrong. it said we are having a girl. still am in shock because i really thought boy. I guess we will have to wait and see who was right?


----------



## mamatosaskia

Hi Ananas:

Thanks for guessing for me, but your guess was wrong. Ultrasound today revealed (quite obviously) that we are having a boy!

Jacqueline


----------



## Hollysmom

Just wanted to let you know you were right. It's a girl!!


----------



## Nimbus

You guessed girl for me and you were right! It was confirmed by ultrasound this week -- my 20th week. Hooray!!


----------



## Tattoomom

I'm due September 24th. We will be getting an ultrasound to find out the sex but until then, I'd love to hear your guess!

Here's a picture of me:

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...eads/newdo.jpg


----------



## Tizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Sorry I'm a little late- I'm going to say boy









You're right, we had another one of those extremely obvious ultrasound photos


----------



## christinespurlock

you guessed right on our little girl.


----------



## Mama~Love

I was wondering if you still saw the same prediction for more babies for me? And a guess as to the time of year would be great too.

Thank you!


----------



## ilikethedesert

You were right about our baby! Our little boy was born Wednesday night. Thank you for the fun and congratulations on your gift!
Stephanie and baby Nicholas


----------



## mchalehm

Hey, Ananas--ultrasound says (very clearly) that your guess was right--it's a boy!


----------



## Mindi22

just had to post an update - I had a baby boy on January 28th.

He fooled a lot of folks, though, most everyone I knew was guessing girl!


----------



## anonymousk

Quote:

This one is tough for me, with the losses, I'm picking up on all kinds of things.

I'd be willing to bet that you DID lose a twin at the beginning, I think that's another thing making it so complicated. I think he was a boy.

I'm not really seeing any complications, but I'm thinking she'll be early(oh, yeah, I'm thinking girl, I forgot to mention that)...like around 37 weeks. I see her being small. Seeing pretty light skin.

I think you'll have another, a boy, soon. I think he'll come as a surprise...meaning you won't expect it because it was so hard to conceive this one, while I think he will just "happen". I'm getting the feeling he might be the twin, coming back at a later time.
Our ultrasound today was another of those totally unmistakable boy parts... but he does seem to be on the small side!


----------



## homebirthing

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by DoulaSarah View Post
I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. This is number four for us. Can you take a guess? There is a picture of me in my name at the bottom. Thanks! I am 31 and DH is 32.

I am also wondering if this is our last pregnancy or if we will have another one.

Sarah
I'm going to guess girl. I think you'll have one more, a boy.
Well I just wanted to update everyone. I knew that ananas was wrong because this is my last pregnancy, but to my surprise...TWINS!! And I think it is a boy and a girl, with the girl coming first. We will find out in August!

Sarah


----------



## agmommy

I wanted to check in and let you know that we had a girl! She was born on 12/12, healthy and beautiful. You had guessed a boy...we were very surprised!

We're thrilled to have our baby girl. She was named after my gram, who sadly died just 12 days after our babe was born. The "coincidence" (not the right word) has not been lost on me or my family. We are very blessed.









Thanks for what you do!

On: 11-03-2007 08:20 PM
---Quote (Originally by agmommy)---
Go for it. I'd love to know what you think! I'm due Dec. 10.
---End Quote---
I'm going to guess boy.

I also kept picking up on a girl, but kept getting the feeling that this one wasn't the girl. Then I saw in your posts that you miscarried, and I'm pretty sure that one was the girl.


----------



## aparna16

Hi...can you guess for me


----------



## Xenarthra

ooh ooh, do me next! My first pregnancy I suffered a fetal loss at 20 weeks, and I believe that was a boy. Then I had 2 early miscarriages, the first I thought was a girl, the second I didn't try to know. Then I had a great pregnancy with my firstborn, a boy, and I knew he was a boy from about 7 weeks on







Now I am pregnant with a surprise in every sense of the word and can't get past my original feelings of shock to focus on what gender it might be







Sooo, tell me what you think! Baby is due Sept 9 by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## Keona28

I'm due July 29 and it's my fourth. I'm 17 weeks and I already have two girl and a 10 month old little boy!
And I'm wondering if this is my last ?

Thanks

Keona


----------



## Karie6

Hello there,

I am Karie and pregnant with #6. I am due July 23rd and won't know until the birth. I am wondering if you could please take a guess at what this little one is? Also, do you see any more kiddos in our future?
Thank you so much,
Karie


----------



## Zilct

Hi, I heard about this thread on another baby board and thought I would throw my hat in the ring. My name is Elizabeth, and I am due with #2 on July 16th, 2008. I have a little girl who is 3yrs old. I have the 20wk ultrasound scheudled for Feb 27th. Thanks for taking a guess! I know you must be busy.
Thanks!
Liz


----------



## rainyangl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I think you'll have another boy










I wanted to update you and let you know I am having a baby girl


----------



## adtake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Going to guess girl










Yup!!


----------



## ananas

*







Attention!







*

This thread has just become TOO much for me to keep up with!

From now on, I will be giving gender guesses here (If I'm not allowed to post links here please let me know!).

I think this easier format will allow me to keep up with individual members and guesses better and more quickly.

I haven't decided yet if I will answer the requests I have recieved on this thread up to this point. I think what I will do is TRY, but if you want an answer sooner, go to the link above.

Thanks so much! I hope this isn't too hard for anyone, I really do love doing this, this will just allow me to give each of you more attention.
















:


----------



## Nature

I just wanted to update you and let you know that you guessed "boy" for me, and we had our first baby boy on Feb 11th.







You were right! He was a total surprise for all of us.


----------



## hyz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
*







Attention!







*

This thread has just become TOO much for me to keep up with!

From now on, I will be giving gender guesses here (If I'm not allowed to post links here please let me know!).

I think this easier format will allow me to keep up with individual members and guesses better and more quickly.

I haven't decided yet if I will answer the requests I have recieved on this thread up to this point. I think what I will do is TRY, but if you want an answer sooner, go to the link above.

Thanks so much! I hope this isn't too hard for anyone, I really do love doing this, this will just allow me to give each of you more attention.
















:

Ananas, I tried to post in your forum, but it told me I didn't have permission.







If you look at this thread again, will you guess for me? I now have an ultrasound scheduled for 3/13, when we expect to find out the sex. My request is back on p. 107, and here it is again, for your convenience:









ananas, can you guess for me? I'm 27, due 7/29 by my count (although OB rounded to 8/1), DH is 36, and this will be our first. I expect to get an US at 20 weeks, and find out the sex then. Here are a few pics of us:

Informal (with the pups)
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/...dae50902_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...350394de_o.jpg

Formal (wedding--the only place I had good full body shots and close-ups of myself online, in case that helps)
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1171/...620479ed7a.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1236/...eb47a30ed8.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1138/...74caef4810.jpg

I don't have any pg pics online yet, but I guess you're saying that doesn't make a difference, so...


----------



## spogden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing you'll have another boy. I don't think he'll be too early, but I'm seeing the labor being very fast, and I'm thinking he'll be pretty small.

Thank you for your prediction. We found out a week ago that he is indeed a boy. I was shocked even though you predicted it. Now we just have to find a name...any predictions there? LOL! Thanks again!!


----------



## momof3stars

My name is Sara my hubby's name is Donnie. This is our first child together. I have 2 boys (Anthony(10) and Zachary (6) from a pervious and he has 1 daughter (Kiley (7))from a previous. My due date is around 7/24/08. What do you think?


----------



## mommakate2008

Hi!

Can you please guess my baby's gender? I'm due with my first August 17, 2008 and my sonogram will be on March 17th. I just turned 28 and my husband is 24 (will be 25 in May). I've attached the link to my MySpace page, which has a photo of me on the front page, as well as additional photos of me and my husband.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=49813082

Let me know if you need any more info...
Thank you!!
Kate


----------



## amyrocklobster

Our baby is due 7/26/08. I will have my big u/s on March 6th. Here is a link to a pic:

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j2...current=md.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## jhibnes

I'm Julie and I have 5 bio kids and 2 f/t step-sons. This makes baby #8 for our blended family. My 5 bio kids are boy, boy, girl, girl, and boy. I personally really feel this one is a girl, but ya never know....

Thanks
Julie


----------



## audy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
*







Attention!







*

This thread has just become TOO much for me to keep up with!

From now on, I will be giving gender guesses here (If I'm not allowed to post links here please let me know!).

I think this easier format will allow me to keep up with individual members and guesses better and more quickly.

I haven't decided yet if I will answer the requests I have recieved on this thread up to this point. I think what I will do is TRY, but if you want an answer sooner, go to the link above.

Thanks so much! I hope this isn't too hard for anyone, I really do love doing this, this will just allow me to give each of you more attention.
















:

I tried too and it said i didn't have permission so I tried to become a member but I couldn't read the terms of agreement either. I sent you a message 2 pages back because we just found out we're having twins







You originally guessed boy for me. Thanks!


----------



## mamibbw

/well im due july 10th,,,my ultrasound date is for feb 29th.


----------



## KBecks

Sure, why not guess?

I'm Karen and I would have an EDD of October 23, but because of past uterine surgery, I'll be having a c-section around 36 to 38 weeks, so more like Sept/Oct.

We'll find out gender around 20 weeks, right? That would be around the beginning of May, I think.

Thanks!


----------



## Sadie Lake

Hi,

I would love it if you'd guess mine too! My name is Sadie and I have a daughter already 22 mo. I'm due Oct 22 with this one. I'd love to hear what you pick up on in regards to gender, and anything else that comes up that might be pertinent!

Thank you so much for doing this!

Sadie


----------



## Anno

Hi,

I remembered this thread and found out I am having a girl.....

Thanks!!


----------



## Aletheia

Folks, this is a quote of post 2252 in this thread, an update from ananas. If you're going to post here again, quote it again maybe so folks know what's going on.

Quote:

*Attention!

This thread has just become TOO much for me to keep up with!

From now on, I will be giving gender guesses here: http://forum2.aimoo.com/guessesbyananas (If I'm not allowed to post links here please let me know!).

I think this easier format will allow me to keep up with individual members and guesses better and more quickly.

I haven't decided yet if I will answer the requests I have recieved on this thread up to this point. I think what I will do is TRY, but if you want an answer sooner, go to the link above.

Thanks so much! I hope this isn't too hard for anyone, I really do love doing this, this will just allow me to give each of you more attention.
*


----------



## Naomi'sMommy

Thanks for guessing ananas!!

It's so much fun, you doing this!!!!....But turns out it's not a girl, it's a BOY!!!


----------



## Sage_SS

I'm due in Nov. My ultrasound will be in June I think.

thats a pretty cool gift you've got!









oops! sorry didn't see the update....







it says I don't have sufficient privileges to make a post..


----------



## BlueMoonBean

Just updating that your guess for me was correct... Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Halfasianmomma

Ananas, you were right! It *is* a girl


----------



## Chula13

oops NM I'll post on the other website


----------



## babysnyder'smommy

Please take a guess at mine, 19 week ultrasound says girl, wivestales say boy...Due July 12, 2008


----------



## thefragile7393

Is it too early for me? I'm October/November...my picture is at www.myspace.com/thefragile7393


----------



## mommymorgan06

I would love for you to guess! I'm due July 1,2008!!

Here is a link to a picture of my and the father:
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/g...urrent=aaa.jpg


----------



## Qerratsmom

Are you still doing guesses? I just "knew" with my other two but am getting mixed signals with this one. Do you mind trying a guess? I'm due in June. I'm bad at posting pics but managed to do one in the June 08 belly pics thread.
Thanks!
Peace,
Kyra


----------



## phillybama

Our baby is finally here. You were right, it's a girl!!!


----------



## Cardinal

Hey, don't need a guess --- just updating to say we're having a girl. You guessed boy, as did I, but we're having a girl!


----------



## donnamr3211

EDD 11/4/08
I will get a sono when I am about 18 weeks.
Is there anything else you need to know about me?
Here is a link to my last pregnancy and birth slide show.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_t_k-cgMeY


----------



## mbelisle2

I tried to figure out the other site but couldn't. Just wanted you to know you were right, it's a girl! Thanks for what you do!

Quote:
Attention!

This thread has just become TOO much for me to keep up with!

From now on, I will be giving gender guesses here: http://forum2.aimoo.com/guessesbyananas (If I'm not allowed to post links here please let me know!).

I think this easier format will allow me to keep up with individual members and guesses better and more quickly.

I haven't decided yet if I will answer the requests I have recieved on this thread up to this point. I think what I will do is TRY, but if you want an answer sooner, go to the link above.

Thanks so much! I hope this isn't too hard for anyone, I really do love doing this, this will just allow me to give each of you more attention.


----------



## True Blue

Just wanted to update here and let you know you were wrong for me...we had a girl!


----------



## *Isra*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess boy









I'm thrilled to report back, you (and my intuition) were wrong! We are most definitely expecting a GIRL!


----------



## athansor

In my case, you were right, it's a boy!


----------



## Dabble

I am off to your new site to get a guess in!


----------



## my2elliots

Hey there! I am so excited to see what you guess for me. I am due in Novembedr.. My Dr says Nov.3rd but I know my real due date is NOv. 14th bc I know when I O'd.. I am just 7 weeks or so today.. Thanx soo much! xo









My pic.. ttp://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x130/LAP2LAW/?action=view&current=lisaphilips208.jpg


----------



## Nature

You were right for me! I had a boy!


----------



## steph117

Wrong for me. We welcomed our daughter on 3/5.


----------



## OrchideZ

Can you guess for me too?
My dd is October 20th.
Thanks!


----------



## UllaBulla

Thank you! Nice work!
My u/s confirmed what we both thought!
It was really nice having you do this!

Keri*


----------



## sapientia

you were right! we had a boy!


----------



## lynn2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









E names came to mind- Emma, Elizabeth, Elise.

Well it turns out he is a boy!!!! but his middle name is Ellis so what do you think this baby boy will look like?


----------



## malachi's_mommy

Do me, do me, lol
my due date is Oct. 2
purdy please









Is that all the info you need? The due date...


----------



## healthnutmama

Guess was incorrect.

We welcomed DD#4 into our family on the 12th of March.

Thanks for guessing!!


----------



## triana1326

Will you guess for me? I'm due on Sept. 5th, and we aren't finding out the sex until then.


----------



## Mommie T

Please guess my baby's gender! I'm 19 weeks pregnant and my ultrasound to find out the gender is in one week. I'm due August 26th.


----------



## abbiesmommy05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abbiesmommy05* 
You were right, we're having a baby girl! Thanks again!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









Just wanted to update that we had an ultrasound late in the game and turns out we're having a BOY!!!


----------



## BlueIrises

I'm sorry to say your guess was wrong. We had a beautiful baby boy. If it helps, the Chinese calendar was wrong too as was the theory that male spern don't live that long...they obviously live for quite some days.


----------



## quarteralien

You were wrong for me. I had a boy.


----------



## janasmama

I'm due Oct 2, 2008. I won't have any ultrasounds. This is my third baby. I've had one dream as to the gender so I'm curious to see what you say. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Jennisee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Hi, I'd love for you to guess for me. I'm due April 5 with my second child.

I'm going to guess girl









It turns out that it was a boy. Sorry.


----------



## boodafli

right for me, you guessed girl, and we had our u/s friday, and girl it is! (altho, i totally thought it was a boy.







)


----------



## sapientia

you were right, we had a boy!!!


----------



## Pookietooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my2elliots* 
Hey there! I am so excited to see what you guess for me. I am due in Novembedr.. My Dr says Nov.3rd but I know my real due date is NOv. 14th bc I know when I O'd..

I think you're due somewhere around the 10th, and that you will have a boy. But I'm not a pro!


----------



## Pookietooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malachi's_mommy* 
Do me, do me, lol
my due date is Oct. 2
purdy please









Is that all the info you need? The due date...

I think you're having a girl.


----------



## Pookietooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommie T* 
Please guess my baby's gender! I'm 19 weeks pregnant and my ultrasound to find out the gender is in one week. I'm due August 26th.

I'm getting boy loud and clear.


----------



## EugeneMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy









Oops, we found out that we are having a girl.


----------



## caroline85

I'd love a guess!

I'm 4 weeks right now, due Dec. 23rd.


----------



## Barefootmystic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









You were right!! I have a beautiful baby girl


----------



## mommycakes

Hi again.

You guessed boy (I did too). We had a girl! I was shocked and delighted. She's a beauty.


----------



## homebirthing

You guessed a girl...followed by a boy soon.

I knew this was my last pregnancy though. Hmmm...

What do you know!! TWINS!! A girl and a boy.


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah* 
You guessed a girl...followed by a boy soon.

I knew this was my last pregnancy though. Hmmm...

What do you know!! TWINS!! A girl and a boy.

Interesting!!!


----------



## PeasantGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm going to guess girl









You're right! Another girl!!!!


----------



## Spark

You were right for me! You guessed boy... U/S shows a boy!









Thank you!


----------



## jessicafairy

Wanna guess for me?

I'm due September 10th (ish). This is my third pregnancy, I've got 2 boys allready. Any chance of a girl this time?


----------



## Sol_Solved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Thank you! I've been having the hardest time even picturing having a boy, it's felt all girl even before I got pregnant, and I'm relieved to hear you feel girl too. And thanks for the info on the birth, it'll help me be open to however the birth will happen. I'll let you know what the ultrasound says in a few months.

Ananas, Thanks for your guess... but it's a boy!


----------



## momto3wantingmore

Ohh I would love a guess on mine







I am due Dec 4th and here is a pic Myspace with pic We havn't yet decited if we are getting an U/S to find out gender or not but I will let you know as soon as we decide!


----------



## treehugginhippie

Hey Pookietooth...I see you're doing gender guesses too







Could you take a guess for me? I'm due 8/24. Thanks


----------



## samasc

I am due in late december with my first







I would love to send a pic too, but I don't know how!

Sarah


----------



## Scalpel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm getting girl vibes










You were correct......all of the chinese charts were wrong. I thought you would want to know!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## zoebugsmom

Want to guess for me? I'm due October 4. I have a 4 yo dd and a 2 yo ds.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Oh, this sounds fun








I have an EDD of 12-26-08 (unless midwife changes that date. My 1st appt is in 2 days.)
Not sure if I am having an u/s or not.

Thanks....sounds like fun


----------



## stampingmom

This does sound fun..lol.
So I'm due Nov 7th. My 5th pregnancy, all girls so far... so whatcha think??


----------



## heatherRN

Hello!
I am due August 25th with my second. I had an u/s already and didn't want to know the sex, so we will have to wait until August







:
Here is a picture of me, but it was before I was pregnant wearing my ds. If you need a pregnant picture I will have to take one because I have been camera shy...
Thanks


----------



## autumnbloom

ooh! me too







I'd love to know what you think the sex will be for this pregnancy! I have 2 girls so far, and have had one MC between the two girls.

I think I'm 6 weeks along (almost 7)







I also don't know my due date as of yet. Any guesses?

any more babies in the works for me in the future that you can see?









names?


----------



## MamabearTo4

Ananas - many moons ago, you told me that I'd have another boy. I was sure the baby would be a girl... You were right!

I actually birthed my 10.5w old babe at 14.5w. This child definitely had the bud of a penis between his little legs! We named him Brendan, after his father.









Healthy, strong pregnancies to all!


----------



## kristakm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking girl. I'm also having the feeling you should do something to prepare for labor. Birthing From Within is an awesome book, and I'm getting the feeling I should recommend it to you. Don't really know why, it's just what came to me. I think I'm just seeing the labor being a little intense, so I want to make sure you're prepared










You were right! We welcomed our beautiful little girl into the world on April 11th! I'm glad I read Birthing From Within but forgot most of it when I was in labor. The one thing that was so helpful that I learned by reading BFW was to 'ride the waves' of the contractions. Once I was able to do that, it really wasn't so bad
= )
Thanks again for the prediction and recommendation!
Krista


----------



## fenix

Ananas, I've been on here before and you predicted that I was going to get pregnant quickly and with a baby boy, then followed by a girl. Well, I did get pg quickly, first try actually. I very sadly lost my babe at 6 weeks back in March. I was wondering, do you feel now that we lost a little boy or girl? I had visions of a little girl, but I'm not certain that she was the one inside me or if she was there to comfort me and will be coming to us soon. Do you see this little girl with brown hair, beautiful smile, and braided pigtails coming to us? Her name even came to me, literally smacked me upside the head. Do you see more little ones coming to us? Will I get pg again soon? I'm sorry for all the questions, I was hoping you could give me your gut feeling one again. Thanks so much ananas and many blessings to you in your pregnancy!

Here is a pic of dh, me and our dds.


----------



## wholewheatmama

Just saw this on new posts and realized I never updated with my birth. YOU WERE RIGHT! I had a little girl. You were one of three "gender guessers" I asked during my pregnancy, but you were the only one who got it right! I even stumped my friend's seven year old, who had 10 correct guesses under her belt until me!


----------



## malachi's_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
I think you're having a girl.

You were right!!! It's a girl









Thanks!!


----------



## meredyth0315

It was a while back and we both had the boy vibe for me.... and we were right!!!! This makes boy #3


----------



## A Mothers Love

are you doing this anymore???


----------



## TxMominCT

What fun!
I'm probably having a u/s next month, I'm due in Nov. 4!
(I doubt you would have known I was pregnant before I did, I was like 3 weeks or so when I knew it was CRAZY!! I swear I could feel the changes in my body!!)

www.txmominct.blogspot.com has a pic of me!

need any more info?

Oh yeah, any feelings about birth? I am hoping to VBAC, but am nervous and seem to only be thinking about c/s any thoughts?


----------



## veronicalynne

Sure, I would love you to have a guess at mine. I dont want to know for sure....it is like opening a christmas present







but i think this is kind of fun







I dont have a pic (sorry) and the due date is Aug. 29/08


----------



## S.Raine-Drop

Hey there! I PM'd you my picture and info but I forgot to add, I am due June 3rd, and that's the 3rd due date I've had so far. I had no morning sickness, I didn't noticeably show until I was well into my 7th month..

Please come and let us new girls know what you think!


----------



## happyfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy...and I actually am wondering if it's twin boys.









*I had a GIRL! I am still in shock! I never ever EVER believed I'd have a girl. . ..*

Bethany Lynn

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...IMG_3012_1.jpg

born 1:03am 5/20/08
weight: 10lb 0oz
length: 21 1/4 inches
head: 13 3/4 inches
chest: 15 inches
abdomen: 14 1/4 inches


----------



## AllyRae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyfrog* 

Bethany Lynn

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...IMG_3012_1.jpg

HOLY COW, she looks exactly like your other two!! That is too funny!!! What a pretty baby--I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## mami2f3

you were right! Girl!!!!!
Anabel was born 5/29
Thanks for the fun!


----------



## mysweetw&e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Ah, that totally threw me off!







They're both still VERY present...I'm thinking the boy vibe is the strongest, though. The string test told me nothing, really- it was like Swing, Circle, Swing, Circle.







It would NOT pick one.

Well, it turns out our little one is a girl! There is a very good reason you, and I, and my midwife, and. . . all thought she was a boy though. I have a friend who was pg as well, due 8 weeks after me. We knew she was having a girl, chatted briefly about names. a couple months before my baby was born she told me they had picked a name, and I didn't ask what, which is very unlike me. So our baby was born, and she was nameless for 3 days. The name we finally picked IS her name, it suits her perfectly. 5 wks later I see the friend, and her daughter tells me that was the name they had picked too.







Oops. Their baby was born, and they **** used the name. But my point is, had I thought AT ALL that she was a girl, we would have chatted about names and one of us would likely have picked a different name. But I think both girls were meant to have the name. So that's why she needed everyone to think she was a boy, and you picked up on exactly what she was sending out.


----------



## seren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm guessing girl









Nope, we had a boy.


----------



## Molck

You got it right. Boy!!


----------



## deuxceleste

Hey, when you gonna guess me?


----------



## Taryn237

Oooh I'd love a guess







Have you read True Believer by Nicholas Sparks? There's a character in that book that guess baby's genders and she's always right. So here I am: http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...scan0002-1.jpg


----------



## enzo917

I'd love for you to take a guess! Due date Jan 15 09. Yes, I'll have an ultra sound but not until August sometime. I already have one son who's 2 1/2. I'm having boy vibes again but who knows! I can send a photo if it helps. Ooh, this is fun! Thanks!


----------



## franjapany

Just wanted to give you the result for your statistics:

you guessed boy about seven months ago (don't remember when exactly...).
He's here!!!!







: So, good guess, I guess







you were right.

Off again to my babymoon


----------



## pazerific

just wanted to stop by this thread. you guessed boy for us last fall/winter when i got pg. we had a girl 7/21/08. she's awesome!


----------



## marikai

I'll join in the fun. I would love for you to guess. I'm due March 8th and am having an ultrasound on the 10th of October, but we won't be finding out. This is our first baby and we think the surprise will be fun, but we love hearing everyones guesses!
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ks_4_days1.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Mamaperk

Hey, why not ... I'll play!
I'm due mid December with my 6th baby ... no ultrasounds for me so we won't know until the birth which is our 3rd planned unassisted homebirth.

I already have an 18yo ds, 12yo dd, 9yo dd, 5yo ds and 2 1/2 yo ds who turns 3 right around the time of the new baby's birth. So I have 3 boys and 2 girls so far. (my kids keep hoping it's twins - one boy and one girl LOL)

So let's hear your guess for me ... I'll try to remember to update in December!


----------



## yummama

Oh! Can I play, too! I am due tomorrow with a surprise and I'd love your guess.


----------



## nuwavemomma

I'll play! I'm due 3/20 and we will find out on Halloween if we're able. Non-pregnant picture is in my sig, and here's one from a couple of weeks ago:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39...yPicture-5.jpg

Fun! Thanks!


----------



## *Karen*

I forgot to update you after the birth!

My sn used to be Dylan'sMommyand you guessed boy, but it was a beautiful little girl!


----------



## coalifetime

ooh how exciting. i still have 10 weeks before we find out the gender.... in early december. baby's due date is april 25 and i'd love to know if you have an idea of the sex and name even??? thanx!


----------



## AngieWin

I wanna play too! Due late march/early April with #3.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...elee/Angie.jpg

I think we have 1 month left until we can find out!


----------



## sweetsis23

I know that this is an old post but wasn't sure if you were still guessing genders for people. If so, I am going on 8 weeks, due May 16th. I do not have a phote .. Thanks


----------



## alaskaberry

Ok, so mine is supposed to be a surprise! I'm due January 17 09. I hope you're still doing this, it seems like fun









my myspace pic


----------



## Keirasmommy

If you are still doing this, I'd love to hear your thoughts too! I am due on March 21st! My U/S is Oct. 24th! http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=-3&id=1156161032 (hopefully you can open that link!)


----------



## friendlymamma

Sounds like fun, I'll play. I am due March 14th and I have my sono to find out Oct 23 (so soon!!). I am not savvy with the pics, but could email you one if you would like. Can't wait to see what you guess!


----------



## lilgreen

Oh, please! You've got a great track record so far. Well done! I wish I could feel that 'in tune' to other people. It seems like you've got a great gift.

Thank you for sharing it!

ps - I'm due April 20 with baby#3 and here's a picture of me with my grandma (aw!) http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1pi...JqiONPBocoz6qx


----------



## Girlo

...


----------



## LiLStar

Hey, this looks fun







You can guess for me. I'll be 40 weeks on May 18th (due dates don't exist ). I'm 10 weeks now so I'll probably be finding out sometime near christmas. And here's a pic of dh and I. http://www.comwired.com/rach/allie/racheleric.jpg oh and if it makes a difference, 2nd pregnancy, first baby is a girl.


----------



## mamaw/two

Ohh, sounds like fun!! I'm 12 1/2 weeks preggo and due May 1st. Here's a picture, taken before I was pregnant...

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=P8120371.jpg


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

I can't remember if I came back after ds was born. Anyway, you were right! It was a big boy! A 12 lb, 23 in one.


----------



## pranava

*Hi Ananas!* My ultrasound is this Wednesday. My due date is 3/14/09. You can see pictures on my myspace page at http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=172935775

I'm the one in the front on the right - brown hair/black shirt.

Thanks!!


----------



## anyuka

Hello! Can you please guess for me? I'm 4 weeks today! Thanks!







:


----------



## Ianthe

If you are still guessing... here are my facebook pics: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...&id=1319216770

EDD is June 30 2009


----------



## j_p_i

I'd like to see what your guess is too! I have a very suspicion myself, so I'm curious if it's the same as what you are guessing too!

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow!

Thank you!!


----------



## Haselnuss

Can you guess mine, please? I'm due Dec. 13th, no ultrasounds. Thanks!!


----------



## fantesia28

Not sure if you are guessing gender anymore... haven't seen a post from you recently...

If you are, I would be curious to know what you think we might be having!! We are not sure if we will find out until the birth though.


----------



## Keirasmommy

Update: You had guessed boy for me, but I can't find my name on the list anymore...but we had ultrasound today and it's a GIRL!!!!!!! THanks for guessing! It was fun! I thought it was a boy too.


----------



## callieollie

So I figured I'd update almost 7 months later! You guessed girl for me, and much to my surprise, you were right! I thought it was a boy the whole time -so much for women's intuition!


----------



## athansor

Another late update, you guessed a boy for me and you were right! He was born in May!


----------



## Auraji

Please try and guess mine.

I will find out soon and I think I already know, but we'll see

Here's a link to a picture

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...6&id=501664573


----------



## millefleur

Fun! Can you guess mine please? Due July 31. I'm going to have only one ultrasound and it won't be for a while, but I'll definitely let you know! Thank you!







:


----------



## quietmama

I'd like a guess! I am due on July 31st. Here is my Facebook photo link: http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?drop&...12733&v=photos


----------



## learnlovebe

I'd love a guess too! I'm due the 27th of July.


----------



## wanderinggypsy

Guess me!! I'm due Aug 8, I have two boys and a girl.... u/s booked mid Feb!!!

Oh, i'm 30 and happily married. Guess away!!!


----------



## nicoolmama

I would love for you to venture a guess as to the sex of the little person growing in my tummy. We don't find out until D-Day(July) so you will have to wait awhile. Guess away!!!


----------



## sageovalente

Yes, can you take a guess for me? I am due May 9.

Thanks Sage


----------



## mama*pisces

Me!! Just found out I'm expecting yesterday, and I *think* my due date is Aug. 13, 2009. Here is a link to a pic of me and ds, taken earlier this year. Thanks!


----------



## justice'smom

OOOOO what fun. Not sure if your still guessing, but if so I would love a guess. I am due April 18th.


----------



## AmberLynn

I am only 7 weeks. I will link a picture of me and my husband at our wedding (i am pregnant in the picture. we had to push our wedding up a year! hahaha unexpected pregnancy hello!!!)
I am so wondering if it's twins or a single child....http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3275/...0242a8.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/...15e90e.jpg?v=0

And one of the both of us, Dont be scared of the tattoos, we are a perfectly normal and extremely loving couple. hahaha


----------



## Amanda Williams

I am about 5 weeks along with #4.
This photo is from our last pregnancy. I think I'll be due around August 16th.

http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/pg.a...out_id=1205854

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## ari's mama

I'd love a guess,we just found out yesterday we'll have our #3 around Aug 24, we have a DS 4 and a DD 21 mon.


----------



## mythreesonz

You can take a guess at me. I am due May 15 and I already know what I am having.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Ohhhhh guess mine!







:


----------



## bakerreb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I'm thinking boy. I'm also seeing possibly one more boy, and then I think that's all you'll have.

We had a girl on June 11, 2008. Maybe next time you will be right and it will be a boy!


----------



## Crystal1978

Hello,

I'm 30 years old and my due date is June 15, 2009. The ultrasound is Jan. 6, 2009. So what do you think I'm having?

Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## schellie

Hello! Im due 8-21-09. I am 28 years old. What do you think it will be?


----------



## liliaceae

Hate to tell you all this, but I'm pretty sure ananas isn't doing this thread anymore, at least she hasn't posted in many months. Maybe someone else could take over? I would but I don't really have any intuition about stuff like this.


----------



## mommyofatoz

How fun! I want to play...

Okay, I am due April 5th, and we won't be finding out the sex till then. I do have ultrasound pics, but I don't know if I can post those yet since I'm new...

Take a stab...what do you think?

Well, shoot...you're not doing it anymore? Bummer...


----------



## melissa1987

I had a miscarriage but im wondering if you think you might know what it would have been im 20 the due date was july 9th 2009 and i hade the ultrasound december 1

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Color-05-1.jpg

and my picture


----------



## cafechi

if anyone still doing this thread, please guess mine! i'm not sure when my ultrasound is yet.

i'm 26, this is my fourth pregnancy and my 3rd baby. i'm due july 2009.

my photo is attached:

http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?i...regnantgg8.jpg


----------



## ~Megan~

you don't have me listed as correct yet. She is in fact a girl, born 4 months ago


----------



## Raene

I've already had dreams/feelings about the answer, but do give a guess


----------



## nigellas

nevermind


----------



## littlemomma

oops wrong thread


----------



## justnoodlez

I am 13wk2d, 4th child. I am due 7/4/08. 25yr old. And for my pic..... I couldn't figure out how to upload it...


----------



## bluebirdiemama

Id love to get a guess







We knew with the first one, this time we are completely stumped. Im carrying way differently, and smaller, but Im also eating way differently... Due Jan 29th, in the picture I was around 28 weeks
Picture is currently being uploading to myspace.com/deadredruthie
thanks


----------



## mishelly

Hi-
Can you take a guess for me? We elected not to find out during the ultrasound.
I am due 4/10/09 - started out as a twin pregnancy, lost the one baby very early. I turned 40 in Aug, 2 weeks after we got the positive test. 1 DS (2005), 1 miscarriage (10/07).
Thanks in advance!! (no picture - I'm not that computer literate!)


----------



## bluebirdiemama

I guess there will be no guesses ...








please someone, take over this thread before my baby comes


----------



## MamaMonica

Hi Mamas, this thread is old and and unless someone wants to take over the "guess list"







I don't think it's going to work very well.

So I'm going to lock this one and invite you start a new one! This one is very long anyway. Any intuitive mamas want to give it a shot?


----------

